# Cube 2019 Stereo 150 29“



## baxxter (4. Juni 2018)

Hi,
Wollte mal einen Fred für das 2019er 29“ Cube Stereo 150 erstellen um Erfahrungen etc auszutauschen.
Welches habt ihr bestellt und was für einen Liefertermin habt ihr bekommen?

Meins:
Cube Stereo 150 c62 SL in 20“
Liefertermin KW 29

Edit: Modelljahr abgeändert, richtig ist 2019.


----------



## madmax1505 (5. Juni 2018)

Servus,

ich hab genau das gleiche Bike (SL in 20") letzte Woche bestellt. Ich habe dann 2 Tage später ne Mail bekommen dass es vor KW46 nix wird.
Ich hatte mich aber ehrlich gesagt schon auf eine Verzögerung eingestellt. Man muss sich ja nur mal anschaun wie es bei den 27,5 gelaufen ist bzw. noch läuft... ;-)

Grüßla,
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baxxter (5. Juni 2018)

Oh nein  hoffentlich wird es nicht ganz so lange daueren. 
Wo hast du bestellt, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## madmax1505 (5. Juni 2018)

Bei Bike-Discount. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück.


----------



## rider1970 (5. Juni 2018)

Witzig, da habt ihr drei  (Orby eingeschlossen ) euch ja alle für das gleiche Modell in der gleichen grösse entschieden


----------



## Orby (5. Juni 2018)

Servus, 

so dann komme ich mal aus dem 160 Fred hierher 

Im Cub in Motion habe ich mal ein paar Eindrücke von meiner Testfahrt geschildert mit dem One50 TM. 
Gestern bereits bei meinem Händler das SL in 18" besichtigt. Sieht schick aus. 

Muss nur noch kommen, da mein Stereo 160 bereits verkauft ist und ich nur ein "One for all" Bike habe. Leider passt mir das 160 HPA SL von meinem Mädel in 16" nicht . 
Ja ich weiß, der Trend geht zum 3.Rad.  

Aktuell bei mir KW 25, mal sehen. War in der Charge für KW 22 oder 23.


----------



## baxxter (5. Juni 2018)

Ich bin gespannt wann was kommt. Habe eben mit einem Cube Store telefoniert, dort war die Auskunft für das SL in 18“ wahrscheinlich nächste Woche verfügbar, in 20“ Richtung Ende des Jahres 

Achso bin 1,83cm groß Schrittlänge 86cm, tendiere daher eher zum 20“.

Wie sieht’s da bei euch aus?


----------



## madmax1505 (5. Juni 2018)

Ja, ist schon irgendwie witzig wie bei Cube die Lieferzeiten zustande kommen. 

Ich bin nur 1,78m. Aber ich hatte zuvor ein Smuggler in L und aktuell ein Swoop in M. Und ich habe gemerkt, viel kleiner was Reach und Radstand betrifft möchte ich nicht mehr haben. Außerdem fahre ich momentan leihweise ein Sentinel in L was mir aber definitiv viel zu groß ist


----------



## Orby (5. Juni 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Witzig, da habt ihr drei  (Orby eingeschlossen ) euch ja alle für das gleiche Modell in der gleichen grösse entschieden



Mist, bin jetzt doch ein Durchschnittstyp 
Für eine orangene 36 Fox fahre ich zu schlecht  deswegen das SL. 



madmax1505 schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon irgendwie witzig wie bei Cube die Lieferzeiten zustande kommen.
> 
> Ich bin nur 1,78m. Aber ich hatte zuvor ein Smuggler in L und aktuell ein Swoop in M. Und ich habe gemerkt, viel kleiner was Reach und Radstand betrifft möchte ich nicht mehr haben. Außerdem fahre ich momentan leihweise ein Sentinel in L was mir aber definitiv viel zu groß ist



Das Sentinal hat mich sehr gereitzt. Aber irgendwie kam mit der Zeit die Einsicht dass ich wohl zu langsam Fahre um es richtig zum Arbeiten zu bringen. Fand es nebenbei auch recht schwer in den bezahlbaren Versionen, auch als Carbon noch ein Brocken.
Wie ist den dein Eindruck von dem Bike.

Muss gestehen das Yeti hat sich in XL nicht schlecht gefahren. Spritzig, noch etwas wendiger, Grip beim Antritt ohne Ende. Ein etwas kürzer Vorbau und es hätte etwas besser gepasst. Dafür lag es weniger satt als dass TM. Vielleicht oder vermutlich der X2, dazu soft eingestellt. 
Egal sowieos andere Preisliga. 

Man merkt wie die Geschmäcker auseinander gehen bei den Größen. Ich fand das 20" bei meinem 1,86m und SL 0,88m passend. Wobei ich einen großen Spacer über dem Vorbau hatte und sicherlich mindestens einen kleinen darüber setzten werde.Und der 780 Lenker fliegt vom ersten Tag raus. Ich fahre einen 800 mit den Ergon GE1 und hab diese 2cm sofort gemerkt. Finde man greift mit den GE1 automatisch ganz außen.


----------



## rider1970 (5. Juni 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Mist, bin jetzt doch ein Durchschnittstyp
> Für eine orangene 36 Fox fahre ich zu schlecht  deswegen das SL.



Nene, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, fand das einfach nur einen witzigen Zufall


----------



## Orby (5. Juni 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Nene, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, fand das einfach nur einen witzigen Zufall


Hab es schon richtig genommen 

Ist wirklich lustig, wobei wenn man Preis-Leistung betrachtet, ist einfach stimmig, finde es sogar top. 
Die Parts passen einfach für den Preis (UVP) für ein Händlerbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baxxter (5. Juni 2018)

Das Race finde ich eigentlich auch gut, aber der 2x11 Antrieb macht es uninteressant. Würde wenn direkt auf die Sram GX Eagle wechseln, aber das ist dann wieder preislich nicht so interessant. Anderen Freilauf für die Kassette brauch man ja dann auch noch.


----------



## Orby (6. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte erst auf GX Eagle umgerüstet von 2x10 im März. Hab auch den Freilauf gebraucht.
Beim SL hast auch eine Carbon Kurbel, also das deutlich bessere Paket.

Die Eagle ist auf jeden Fall super. Leise, cleanes Cockpit, hält die Kette (hatte aber oben und unten Kefü) würde nie mehr was anders fahren.


----------



## madmax1505 (6. Juni 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> ...Das Sentinal hat mich sehr gereitzt. Aber irgendwie kam mit der Zeit die Einsicht dass ich wohl zu langsam Fahre um es richtig zum Arbeiten zu bringen. Fand es nebenbei auch recht schwer in den bezahlbaren Versionen, auch als Carbon noch ein Brocken.
> Wie ist den dein Eindruck von dem Bike...
> 
> .



Mein Eindruck ist der gleiche. Ich finde es für leicht verwinkelte Trails zu sperrig. Mir ist es vor allem in manchen spitzen Kurven aufgefallen wo ich wirklich kämpfte dass ich das Vorderrad (nicht das Hinterrad!) schnell genug rumbekomme. Sowas hatte ich noch nie bei einem Fahrrad. Aber es hat natürlich auch seine guten Seiten. Ich habe das Gefühl ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit funktioniert das Bike erst richtig und dann fährt man einfach nur noch mit Mach2 durch den Trail. Dabei merkt man garnicht dass man schneller als normal unterwegs ist, erst wenn man in der Kurve rausschiesst denkt man sich "Ups, da war ich doch etwas zu schnell unterwegs". So gings mir schon mehrmals mit dem Bike.   Mich würde jetzt natürlich auch interessieren wie sich die Carbon Version in Gr. M fährt. Aber wie du schon auch geschrieben hast, liegt das weit über meinem Budget. Eigentlich schade...

Aber daher auch die Wahl bei mir fürs Cube 29 SL. Das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis ist wirklich gut. Im Prinzip erhoffe ich mir bei dem Fahrrad ein Smuggler mit mehr Reserven, wenn man es auf den Punkt bringen will  Denn genau dass hat mir beim Smuggler gefehlt, ansonsten war es bisher mein bestes Bike das ich hatte.


----------



## baxxter (7. Juni 2018)

Hab mir eben das Race in 18“ mal in einem Shop bei mir in der Nähe angeschaut. Rahmen macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck, generell sieht es noch geiler als auf den Bildern im Netz aus.
Ein SL oder TM hatten sie leider nicht.

Das erste Zubehör ist auch schon am Start


----------



## Orby (7. Juni 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> Hab mir eben das Race in 18“ mal in einem Shop bei mir in der Nähe angeschaut. Rahmen macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck, generell sieht es noch geiler als auf den Bildern im Netz aus.
> Ein SL oder TM hatten sie leider nicht.
> 
> Das erste Zubehör ist auch schon am Start
> Anhang anzeigen 738636



Ja wirkt auf den Bildern im Netz nicht. 

Lenker und Griffe bekomme ich direkt mit dem Bike geordert, Atlas stealth wieder. Schlauch werde ich auch brauchen für Notfälle, fahre sonst tubless und hab das Maxsalami noch dabei. 
Der Marshguard schwarz/schwarz ist auch schon auf dem Weg. Meins soll schön stealth bleiben, liebe den "Tarnkappen-Bomber-Look". 
Der Kurbelschutz ist eine gute Idee, Danke für das Bild . Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob er mit meinen One Up Pedalen passt. 

Ausflug nach Sölden ist gerade in Planung, mal sehen ob es kommt oder ich ein Leihbike nehmen muss.


----------



## baxxter (7. Juni 2018)

Gibt auch noch eine slim Version vom Kurbelschutz, vielleicht passt der dann.
Im Shop wurde mir noch gesagt, dass sie ein 20“ SL für KW 34 und eins für KW 45 erwarten. Nach dem TM hatte ich nicht gefragt.

Ja Schlauch hätte ich natürlich auch einfach einen vom Bike nehmen können, werde auch direkt auf Tubeless umrüsten 

Hoffe dein Bike kommt pünktlich für dein Ausflug @Orby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmax1505 (8. Juni 2018)

Sag mal @baxxter , hast du zufällig darauf geachtet ob der Rahmen einen Unterrohrschutz und einen Kettenstrebenschutz hat? Auf der Cube Seite sieht es so aus als hätten die Bikes nix von beiden. Jedoch auf Bildern von diversen Testberichten sind welche zu sehen.

Außerdem wisst ihr zufällig welches Lager die Bikes haben? Pressfit oder BSA? Konnte auch nirgends eine Angabe dazu finden.

Bei mir steht auch akutell auf der Einkaufsliste Kurbelschutz, außerdem Tokens fürn Dämpfer und eben diverse Schutzartikel für den Rahmen. Außerdem werden Lenker, Griffe und Bremse (MT5) vom jetzigen Bike dann getauscht. Bin die neue Code R schon gefahren und fand sie jetzt nicht so bissig wie die MT5.

@Orby, ich drück dir auch die Daumen dass das Bike rechtzeitig ankommt.


----------



## Orby (8. Juni 2018)

@madmax1505 
Hat Ketten und Unterrohrschutz, kannst mal auf die kleinen Bilder von mir klicken in Cube in Motion, da sieht man es. Schon schlimmere gesehen, wirkt so halbwegs brauchbar. Hab es heute auf dem Race bei meinem Händler angeschaut. Die SLs vom Montag sind schon weg. Vielleicht mache ich wieder das selbstverschweissende Band drauf auf die KS. Mal sehen. 

Cube verbaut glaube ich nur Pressfit. 

Was mich freut, hab es heute auf dem Race gesehen, es müsste der neue Hans Dampf sein. 

Hier noch was vielleicht zum Thema Schutz
http://www.lackprotect.de/348.html
Findest einen interessanten Beitrag hier im Forum dazu.


----------



## baxxter (8. Juni 2018)

@madmax1505  Soweit ich weiß ist ein Pressfit Lager verbaut. Unterrohrschutz und Kettenstrebenschutz sind verbaut, sind aus Kunststoff. 

Grüße


----------



## madmax1505 (8. Juni 2018)

Danke euch beiden!


----------



## mogg (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich interessiere mich auch sehr für das neue Stereo, bin aber unentschieden ob es das C68 oder C62 werden soll. Prinzipiell finde ich das 68er rein optisch gesehen schöner, und ich mag die Fox Komponenten auch. Vom fahrerischen Können her werde ich das Plus an bessere Komponenten vermutlich nicht rausfahren. 

Mir ist aufgefallen dass das C62 etwa ein Kilo leichter ist. Da das Bike für mich ein do-it-all Rad sein wird, sind mir die Klettereigenschaften nicht unwichtig, und da ist ein leichteres Rad natürlich im Vorteil.

Was spricht Euer Meinung nach eher für die jeweilige Varianten, bzw. wann nimmt man das C62 und wann das C68?
Das C68 ist mit den angebotenen Komponenten preislich m.E. immer sehr attraktiv im Vergleich zu so manch anderer Hersteller. Meine Entscheidung ist in dem Fall also unabhängig vom Preis.

Danke schon mal vorab für Eure Meinungen.


----------



## Orby (11. Juni 2018)

mogg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich interessiere mich auch sehr für das neue Stereo, bin aber unentschieden ob es das C68 oder C62 werden soll. Prinzipiell finde ich das 68er rein optisch gesehen schöner, und ich mag die Fox Komponenten auch. Vom fahrerischen Können her werde ich das Plus an bessere Komponenten vermutlich nicht rausfahren.
> 
> Mir ist aufgefallen dass das C62 etwa ein Kilo leichter ist. Da das Bike für mich ein do-it-all Rad sein wird, sind mir die Klettereigenschaften nicht unwichtig, und da ist ein leichteres Rad natürlich im Vorteil.
> ...



Wenn der Preis nachrangig ist und dir das TM zusagt, nimm es und schmeiß die SuperGravity Reifen runter und tausche sie gegen normale Soft/Speed. In Verbindung mit tubeless hast 0,6kg Gewicht gespart. Fand es sehr schweißtreibend bergauf mit den Reifen, das mehr an Grip war positiv bergab und negativ bergauf zu spüren zum Mehrgewicht oder im gesamten.  
Ich habe ebenfalls nur ein Bike und bin bisher mit der Kombi gut gefahren tubeless (Soft MM/Speed HD). Mit fahrfertigen ca. 86kg auf einer 25mm Innenweitefelge konnte ich gut mit ca. 1,7-1,75 vorne und 1,9 hinten leben wenn es steiniger war z.B. Finale, Bozen etc., wobei ich wenig sprunglastig fahre. Bereits 0,1-0,2 bar weniger hat den Reifen zugesetzt im steinigen Gelände, auf Wurzeltrails problemlos.    

Beim X2 wirst vermutlich mal eher nach unten greifen und den Dämpfer "sperren", wobei der X2 immer ein DH-lastiger Dämpfer bleiben wird. Denke der RS Deluxe wird straffer sein von der Grundcharakteristik.

Bei der 36 Fox sehe ich die Gefahr sich im Setup zu verrennen. Hier muss man sich Zeit und Geduld nehmen. Bei RS gibt es zwischenzeitlich folgende Hilfe https://trailhead.rockshox.com wobei fast überflüssig.
Nachdem meine Pike defekt war, bekam ich eine neue Charger Einheit mit RCT3, bilde mir ein es war die neue 2. Charger. Die Gabel stand deutlich höher im Federweg danach, die Lyrik wird also auch top sein. Die 36 hat halt einfach den Charme "Will-haben".

Man darf auch gerne emotional entscheiden, ist das Hobby. Was einem gefällt macht automatisch um 5km schneller  
Dein Bike muss dir gefallen wenn es anschaust.


----------



## baxxter (11. Juni 2018)

@mogg

Meiner Meinung nach ist c62 oder c68 reine Geschmacksfrage. Das c68 bekommst wie @Orby schon geschrieben hat mit anderen Reifen vom Gewicht her nach unten. Denke das dann beide Varianten ein „Bike für alles“ ist.
Wenn dir der Preis egal ist geh nach deinem Bauchgegühl.
Mir ist das c68 zu teuer, deswegen nehme ich das c62 SL. Wäre der Preis egal hätte ich das c68 TM genommen.

Grüße


----------



## mogg (12. Juni 2018)

@Orby & Baxxter, 
erst einmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Ich bin in der Tat jemand der gerne mal nach Bauchgefühl entscheidet, daher tendiere ich eher zum C68. Urpsrunglich kam Cube für mich gar nicht im Frage, das Gesamtpaket vom Stereo 150 finde ich jedoch sehr stimmig.

Die Supergravity Reifen werden sicherlich schnell runter kommen, und durch etwas leichter-rollendes ausgetauscht, und dann sicherlich auch direkt Tubeless. So könnte ich aber natürlich auch das C62 auch vom Gewicht her noch drücken.

Ich habe demnächst vielleicht die Chance das C62 mal ein Tag auszuleihen. Gerade wenn der RS Deluxe straffer vom Charekter ist, könnte es durchaus sein dass dieser eher zu mir passt. Ich komme ja vom Hardtail, und mag auch gerne Uphills fahren. Da ist der RS Dämpfer dann vielleicht sogar des bessere Wahl.

Naja, mal gucken wie sich das C62 fährt, und ob ich nach eine Probefahrt dann immer noch zum C68 tendiere.


----------



## baxxter (12. Juni 2018)

Bei Rabe Bike ist laut Online-Shop das SL und Race in 16“ und 18“ ab Lager verfügbar, gerade durch Zufall gesehen, vielleicht sucht ja jemand genau diese Kombinationen.

Grüße


----------



## Orby (12. Juni 2018)

@mogg
Mit den Reifen funktioniert beim SL bzw. den C62 Modellen nicht. Die haben die "normale" Evo SnakeSkin Karkasse, also nicht die schwere und weiche Super Gravity. Kannst also nur mit der Ersparnis von tubeless rechnen.

@baxxter   Crankboots sind gekommen und wie vermutet Nacharbeiten notwendig. Die One Up Pedal sind zu breit. Werde rundum 2mm wegnehmen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baxxter (12. Juni 2018)

@Orby Ok gut zu wissen, hast du die gleichen von Race Face bestellt gehabt? Kannst du mal ein Bild von machen wo die beiden Teile Kontakt haben?


----------



## Orby (12. Juni 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> @Orby Ok gut zu wissen, hast du die gleichen von Race Face bestellt gehabt? Kannst du mal ein Bild von machen wo die beiden Teile Kontakt haben?



Ja sind die Race Face. Denke an der Montagepaste die noch am Pedal war erkennt man es gut, fehlen 2mm.
Werde nun das elektrische Pediküre-Teil von der Freundin missbrauchen.
Sie hat ein 160 Stereo, aber wenn ich das Pediküre Ding schrotte, wird das gemeinsame Biken nicht mehr friedlich sein


----------



## baxxter (15. Juni 2018)

So habe nun auch die Info bekommen, dass ich das Rad erst um die Kw 46 bekommen werde  habe es mir auch schon fast gedacht. Ist laut dem Händler die 2 Charge die in 20“ dann ausgeliefert wird.

Grüße

Edit: Habe jetzt mit noch 3 Händlern telefoniert, alle sagen das gleiche Kw 46 für das SL in 20“.


----------



## Orby (19. Juni 2018)

Wer noch etwas zum Bike lesen will

http://twentynineinches-de.com/2018/06/19/cube-stereo-150-c68-tm-29-testfazit/

Mal sehen wann ich mehr dazu berichten kann. Mal nichts verschreien.


----------



## tt22 (21. Juni 2018)

Das liest sich ja auch ziemlich vielversprechend. Das SL Modell hat es mir echt angetan

Ich würde mit 190cm und 90sl eigentlich von den Geometriewerten zum 22" Rahmen tendieren, finde aber das 52cm Sattelrohr ziemlich viel. Weiß nicht ob ich da die Sattelstütze komplett versenken könnte...

Ich muss auf jeden Fall einen Laden zum Testfahren ausfindig machen


----------



## Orby (21. Juni 2018)

Bei mir ist es aktuell KW 26. Hab mir dann mal für Sölden am Samstag ein Mondraker Dune reserviert.

Das TM hat einen Taco, was vielleicht bei dem tiefen Tretlager nicht verkehrt ist. Hab mal folgendes bestellt 
https://77designz.com/de/crash-plates/16-crash-plate-iscg-05

Die Cube Dropper hat eine separate Schelle, bin jedoch ein Fan von cleanem Cockpit, weswegen vielleicht der OneUp Remote dran kommt über Matchmaker an die Bremse. 
https://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/dropper-posts/products/dropper-post-lever


----------



## Orby (25. Juni 2018)

Mal ein paar Eindrücke von Sölden und statt Dune war Slash angesagt 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-in-motion-touren-urlaub-sonstiges.539165/page-171#post-15343337


----------



## Albert (26. Juni 2018)

Gestern hab ich mir ein 20" Race bestellt. Liefertermin irgendwann Ende Oktober. Da ist es mir dann auch egal , wenn der sich bis März verschiebt.


----------



## baxxter (26. Juni 2018)

Albert schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich mir ein 20" Race bestellt. Liefertermin irgendwann Ende Oktober. Da ist es mir dann auch egal , wenn der sich bis März verschiebt.



Gute Wahl 
Hoffentlich wird es nicht bis nächstes Jahr dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albert (26. Juni 2018)

Wie gesagt, bis März wär's mir egal. Und wenn's doch länger dauert....mein Fritzz wird erst verkauft wenn' in der Garage steht.


----------



## RK-48 (27. Juni 2018)

Hi,
Das Stereo 150 ist bei mir auch in der engeren auswahl. Momentan fahre ich bei einer größe von 1,88m und sl 89 ein Canyon Strive cf 8 Race 2016 in L. Mein Strive finde ich aber etwas kurz und weiß jetzt nicht genau welche Größe bei dem Stereo passend wäre. Das L hat ja sehr ähnlich Geowerte und bei dem XL weiß ich nicht genau ob meine Beine lang genug sind für das 520er sattelrohr . Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand sagen welche sl man für das XL min. bräuchte oder es kann sogar jemand der es schon getestet hat und das Strive fährt/kennt einen kurzen Vergleich schreiben. Das wäre natürlich super. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Orby (27. Juni 2018)

tt22 schrieb:


> Das liest sich ja auch ziemlich vielversprechend. Das SL Modell hat es mir echt angetan
> 
> Ich würde mit 190cm und 90sl eigentlich von den Geometriewerten zum 22" Rahmen tendieren, finde aber das 52cm Sattelrohr ziemlich viel. Weiß nicht ob ich da die Sattelstütze komplett versenken könnte...
> 
> Ich muss auf jeden Fall einen Laden zum Testfahren ausfindig machen





RK-48 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Das Stereo 150 ist bei mir auch in der engeren auswahl. Momentan fahre ich bei einer größe von 1,88m und sl 89 ein Canyon Strive cf 8 Race 2016 in L. Mein Strive finde ich aber etwas kurz und weiß jetzt nicht genau welche Größe bei dem Stereo passend wäre. Das L hat ja sehr ähnlich Geowerte und bei dem XL weiß ich nicht genau ob meine Beine lang genug sind für das 520er sattelrohr . Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand sagen welche sl man für das XL min. bräuchte oder es kann sogar jemand der es schon getestet hat und das Strive fährt/kennt einen kurzen Vergleich schreiben. Das wäre natürlich super.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Mal zwei Gedankenansätze von mir.

Ich bin 1,86m mit SL 88cm. Mein altes Bike hatte ein 515 Sattelrohr, dazu 125mm Reverb die ca. 2,5 cm draußen war. Wobei ich etwa 1-1,5 cm tiefer fahre als die Fomel imit SL x 0,88 soweit ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe.
Kann also passen, wenn man mal Reverb Aufbau zur Cube weglässt. 

Alternativ
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/04/18/oneup-components-dropper-post/
Stufenlos einstellbare Dropper statt der Cube Drpper oder der Fox. Gleich schön mit MMX auf die Code Schelle.
Dann passt es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## baxxter (27. Juni 2018)

Hat wer ein Datenblatt von der Cube Dropper Post? 
Den Hebel von Wolftooth müsste man doch nutzen können, oder?

Grüße


----------



## Orby (27. Juni 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> Hat wer ein Datenblatt von der Cube Dropper Post?
> Den Hebel von Wolftooth müsste man doch nutzen können, oder?
> 
> Grüße


Denke es passen die meisten zuggeführten Remote.

Mal schnell ein Bild von der Cube 120mm am 16 HPA SL der Freundin gemacht. Könnte mir vorstellen sind baugleich bis auf Länge und Hub.

Sollten ca. 5,8-6 cm sein gesamt.


----------



## baxxter (27. Juni 2018)

Danke für das Bild @Orby .
Welcher Hersteller steht da dahinter, ist ja meist einfach nur was umgelabeltes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (28. Juni 2018)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1121262-cube-stereo-150-c-68-tm-29-grey-n-orange-2019
falls jemand für sofort sucht


----------



## banduc (28. Juni 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> Danke für das Bild @Orby .
> Welcher Hersteller steht da dahinter, ist ja meist einfach nur was umgelabeltes?


Mein Cube-Schrauber spricht immer von Manitou, obwohl ich von denen eigentlich keine Vario-Stütze kenne..?


----------



## ReactionGTC (28. Juni 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> Danke für das Bild @Orby .
> Welcher Hersteller steht da dahinter, ist ja meist einfach nur was umgelabeltes?




Hallo,

Die Sattelstützen von Cube und die RFR sind umgelabelte TranzX Stützen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Orby (30. Juni 2018)

Bike ist da und die erste Ausfahrt mit dem SL 150
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-in-motion-touren-urlaub-sonstiges.539165/page-172#post-15352991


----------



## rider1970 (30. Juni 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Bike ist da und die erste Ausfahrt mit dem SL 150
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-in-motion-touren-urlaub-sonstiges.539165/page-172#post-15352991



Sehr schön Orby 
Da hast du dein 2019er vor vielen 2018er Stereo s bekommen


----------



## baxxter (1. Juli 2018)

Glückwunsch @Orby sehr schönes Bike und schöner Bericht. Hoffe du versorgst und noch ab und an mit neuen Eindrücken


----------



## Orby (1. Juli 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Sehr schön Orby
> Da hast du dein 2019er vor vielen 2018er Stereo s bekommen



Ist mir fast schon unangenehm 
Hab mich nicht getraut es blind zu bestellen, freundlicherweise durfte ich dann eine Bestellung auf KW 22 übernehmen. 
Wobei schon beim letzten Stereo ein großer Cube-Händler 5 Monate Lieferzeit angab, während mein Bikeladen zwei vorrätig hatte. 



baxxter schrieb:


> Glückwunsch @Orby sehr schönes Bike und schöner Bericht. Hoffe du versorgst und noch ab und an mit neuen Eindrücken



Ja klar. 
Hatte gehofft jemand anders macht den Testhasen


----------



## Team48 (3. Juli 2018)

Hallo miteinander,

Da hier viele diskutieren bezüglich Lieferzeit, wir hätten aktuell noch eines der ersten 20" auf Lager

18" und 22" kommen leider auch erst im Herbst.


----------



## Orby (3. Juli 2018)

Hoffe ich darf euch noch mit weiteren Eindrücken die Wartezeit verkürzen.
Gestern am Abend noch auf die Hometrails alleine, Testen und Spaß haben.

Die Code R mit den serienmäßigen organischen Belägen gibt ihre Bremskraft über den Hebelweg dosiert ohne böse Überraschungen ab. Nicht ganz leise wie eine XT (2014 Vergleich 2 Kolben ) aber wie erwartet standfest. Meine Guide R mit gesinterten Kool-Stop belägen war agressiver bzw. giftiger,  was mir etwas besser liegt.

Beim Anrollen zum Trail über Asphalt und Schotter ist man gefühlt flotter unterwegs. Schätze 2-3 kmh schneller, erinnert mich an mein Stereo 120 mit 29.
An wenigen Stellen habe ich bis zu ca. 21% Steigung laut Garmin, hier habe ich dann schon einen Unterschied gemerkt und die Trittfrequenz erhöhen müssen im Vergleich zum Stereo 160 ( MM und HD, 32KB Eagle mit ca. 13-13,2 kg).
Im Uphill im Gelände klettert das 150 nicht besser als mein 160 (MY 2015), sogar eher etwas schlechter. Denke es ist die 435 Kettenstrebe, gegenüber der 442. Hier war das 120 Stereo mit 452 KS natürlich am besten.

Der Hinterbau ist etwas unruhig bei unrundem oder kraftvollen Tritt. Jedoch nur ersichtlich am Dämpfer und nicht zu spüren. Ich wähle aktuell bergauf die mittlere Einstellung die nur geringfügig verhärtet. Da ist dann genug Grip und Komfort da im Gelände.
An der Gabel habe ich zur Zeit ca. 27% SAG und am Dämpfer ca. 27-30% SAG. Das Bike steht hoch im Federweg und erholt sich schnell,  deswegen behalte ich das Setup so bis auf weiteres.
Dieses Treppenspiel im Bild hat an meinem 160 Stereo (MY 2015) den Federweg zu 85-90% am Dämpfer ausgereitzt. Ist im mittleren Federweg einfach hängen geblieben und hat sich nicht mehr erholt. Dabei hatte ich dort ca. 20-25%.
Das 150 nutz hier deutlich weniger Federweg bzw. erholt sich schneller obwohl mehr SAG, siehe Bild.



Auf meinen Hometrails sind einige hängende und ausgefahren Wurzelteppiche. Hier spielen die 29 super ihre Vorteile aus. Das Überrollverhalten ist deutlich besser. Mit dem 27.5 musste man schwungvoll drüber um nicht über den Lenker zu gehen, gleichzeitg auf die Bäume achten links und rechts und nicht abrutschen. Das 150 mit 29 Rädern macht das ganze entspannter und weniger aufgeregt.
Der neue Hans Dampf am Hinterrad gefällt mir mit der 30 Innenweite sehr gut. Auf schräge verlaufenden Wurzeln bergauf bietet er gefühlt mehr Grip als der alte Hans auf einer 25mm Felge.  

Mit der 125mm Reverb hatte ich ab und an schmerzhafte Kontakte mit dem "breiten Ergonsattel". Mit der 150mm Dropper bisher gar nicht.

Vermutlich bin ich durch das alte 160 Stereo schon tiefe Tretlager gewöhnt, wesgwegen mir am 150 nichts negativ aufgefallen ist.

Nur meine Hoffnung mit entspanntem Fahren auf dem 150 hat sich nicht bewahrheitet. Musste mich ab und an selbst bremsen, da es mich doch sehr verleitet die Bremse später und weniger zu nutzen 

Grüße aus dem Allgäu


Edit: Triefend vom Uphill oben am Berg wurde ich gefragt ob es auch ein E-Bike ist, wegen dem breiten Unterrohr


----------



## madmax1505 (4. Juli 2018)

@Orby, danke für deine ausführlichen Berichte! 

Ich werde mich aus dem Cube Wartezimmer verabschieden. Ich habe gestern durch Zufall einen Sentinel Carbon Rahmen für mich entdeckt. Dem konnte ich nicht wiederstehen , daher habe ich mein SL wieder storniert.

Ich drück dem Rest aber die Daumen dass die Bikes zumindest zu den angegebenen Zeiträumen ankommen. Haltet durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baxxter (4. Juli 2018)

@Orby 
Wieder ein super interessanter Bericht .
Wie viel wiegst du und wie hast du deine Gabel/Dämpfer eingestellt?

Grüße


----------



## Orby (4. Juli 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> @Orby
> Wieder ein super interessanter Bericht .
> Wie viel wiegst du und wie hast du deine Gabel/Dämpfer eingestellt?
> 
> Grüße



Jetzt wird es peinlich mit der Gabel, da ist der Druck vom Händler drin keine Ahnung 
Wollte erst hinten abstimmen und dann vorne, stand mal in einem Interview mit dem SC Teammechaniker, man soll hinten anfangen. 
Ich wiege mit vollem Gerödel ca. 84-85 kg. Am Dämpfer habe ich ca. 210 PSI drin laut meiner RS Pumpe. 
Am Bergbild sieht man den SAG nach einer steilen Auffahrt im Sitzen und paar Metern auf geradem Weg mit dem mittleren Modus. 

Ich fahr wenig sprunglastig, deswegen versuche ich mein Setup mehr auf schonend und entspannend zu trimmen. Soll nicht zu sehr ermüden.


----------



## baxxter (4. Juli 2018)

Perfekt, dann fange ich mit dem Druck such bei mir an. Liege mit meinem Gewicht im selben Bereich. Weißt du auch die Einstellung vom rebound?


----------



## Krueckstock (5. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

erster Post, erster Hilfegesuch.

Gestern wollte ich mein Stereo one50 29 SL in 20" vom Händler abholen. Leider mussten wir feststellen, dass es nicht passt. 

Die Cube eigene Dropper Post (wohl eine TranzX JD YSP07 mit 150mm drop und 455-458mm Gesamtlänge) steht im 20" Rahmen so weit aus dem Sitzrohr heraus (ca. 3-4cm), dass die Gesamthöhe nicht für mich geeignet ist. Es fehlt nicht viel, vielleicht 1 bis maximal 2cm. An guten Tagen bin ich 180cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85cm. Meine Erfahrung bisher ist, dass Sattenrohrlängen von 480cm (YT Jeffsy in L) mit 150er Droppern kein Problem, sondern sogar noch Luft nach oben vorhanden ist.

Jetzt langt ihr euch sicher an den Kopf... "Haste nich probiert?" "Überlegs dir halt vorher"... Nunja, probiert habe ich ein 20" Stereo 140 27,5" mit der gleichen Dropper. Mein Händler des Vertrauens meinte, das taugt super als Vergleich.

Also was tun? Bike habe ich gestern kurz vor Ladenschluss dann erst mal beim Händler gelassen. Heute gehe ich mit etwas mehr Zeit noch einmal hin und werde mir die Dropper mal genauer ansehen. Maximale Einstecktiefe, Stack, gemessene Gesamtlänge. Technische Dokumente gibt es weder von Cube, noch von TranzX, deren Website "Under Construction" ist.

Meine Erwartung an den Händler ist, dass er mir eine Alternative Dropper anbietet - auch da habe ich natürlich Vorstellungen.  Eine OneUp Dropper mit ganzen 170mm Drop hat eine 5-8mm kürzere Gesamtlänge und lässt sich Millimeter genau im Drop verkürzen. Damit sollten im gleichen Rahmen deutlich mehr als 150mm möglich sein.

Ich bin über Eure Rückmeldung und Vorschläge dankbar, auch wenn ihr z.B. technische Dokumente der Cube Dropper habt. 


Nach heute Abend halte ich euch auch mit Bildern, Maßen und Fortschritten auf dem Laufenden.


Danke und Grüße


Krueckstock


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2018)

Krueckstock schrieb:


> 170mm Drop hat eine 5-8mm


Nicht täuschen lassen ! Letztlich ist die Länge entscheiden welche von Sattelklemme bis Sattel bleibt. bei ner 170er Stütze bleiben rein der Theorie nach ja noch 20mm mehr oberhalb die rausstehen

Dir bleibt nichts anderes als Droppper zu vergleichen wenn alles nichts nützt musst du ne 125er nehmen, die hat zwar effektiv 25mm weniger Varioweg aber letztendlich kommst du ja doch tiefer als mit deiner jetzigen 150er


----------



## Timberwolf (5. Juli 2018)

@Orby: Sieht klasse aus der schwarze Hobel! 

@Krueckstock:
Sehr merkwürdig, denn dass die Stütze 3-4cm mindestens heraussteht, erscheint mir recht viel zu sein. Auf dem Musterbild auf der Homepage sieht es nach ca. 2cm aus. Und das Stereo 140 hat in 20" ebenfalls ein 47cm Sitzrohr, sollte also identisch sein, es sei denn der Sitzrohrknick beim 29" ist anders. Vielleicht einfach versuchen, das Kabel, das die Stütze ansteuert, straff zu ziehen beim maximal einstecken der Stütze, nicht dass dieses irgendwie die Stütze blockiert.

Ansonsten bleibt dir wohl nur die Möglichkeit eine andere Stütze zu wählen oder eben einen niedriger bauenden Sattel zu versuchen.
(Hab übrigens ähnliche Maße wie du und bei meinem 140er steht die Fox-Stütze 3cm heraus, wäre aber auch komplett versenkbar.)


----------



## baxxter (5. Juli 2018)

Vielleicht liegt es ja wirklich nur am Zug, versuchen den mal vorne noch etwas rauszuziehen und die Stütze dabei weiter reindrücken.
Kann jemand von den anderen 20“ Besitzern mal testen wie weit sie reingeht und evtl. noch ein Bild machen? Dann könnte man das als Vergleich herziehen.


----------



## Krueckstock (5. Juli 2018)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen. Heute war ich erneut beim Händler. Die Kurzfassung: ich kaufe das Rad nun ohne Cube Dropper - darauf hat sich mein Verkäufer eingelassen. Online habe ich mir eine OneUp Dropper bestellt.

Hier etwas ausführlicher:

Nachdem ich mir ein paar Gedanken zu den nötigen Maßen gemacht habe, ist diese Skizze herausgekommen:


Beim Händler habe ich die fehlenden Größen messen wollen. Leider hatte mein Händler keinen Bock und hat weder alles gemessen, noch genau gemessen.  Zitat: „Warum brauchst das denn, es reicht doch die Gesamtlänge.“ Herausgekommen sind die Werte mit Kugelschreiber. Ich wäre dankbar wenn Stereo Besitzer hier bessere Zahlen liefern können. 





schraeg schrieb:


> Nicht täuschen lasse


 Du hast vollkommen recht, hier kommt es auf mehrere Maße an. Da die Cube Dropper mit 240mm maximaler Einstecktiefe 30mm länger ist, als die 210mm mögliche Einstecktiefe des Rahmens, guckt die Dropper folglich 450mm-210mm=240mm aus dem Rahmen. Die Werte sind wie gesagt noch etwas mit Vorsicht zu genießen, Cube selbst gibt nämlich eine Gesamtlänge von 458mm an.

Kurzer Blick auf das Datenblatt der 170mm OneUp Dropper und siehe da: bei 170mm Drop guckt die Stütze genauso weit raus. Da mir nur ein paar Millimeter fehlen und die Stütze im Drop millimetergenau veränderbar ist, rechne ich mit mehr Drop als 150mm.

Nun, wie dem auch sei, @Timberwolf und @baxxter haben ja korrekterweise angemerkt, dass evtl. auch die Kabelansteuerung das blockierende Element ist und siehe da, einer der Mechaniker - um die Zeichnung und Rechnung standen inzwischen die Geeks des Laden-Teams - hat die Stütze dann tatsächlich nochmal einen cm weiter versenkt, dabei aber meiner Meinung nach das Kabel leicht abgeknickt. Für mich ein fauler Kompromiss, weshalb ich die Stütze gar nicht mehr haben wollte 

Als Zwischenfazit bleibt zu sagen, dass die 170mm OneUp nun bestellt ist und erst der Einbau und Test zeigen wird, ob meine Rechnung wirklich aufgeht. Bis zu diesem Bericht muss ich euch noch etwas vertrösten, die OneUp soll erst in 10 Tagen bei bike-components ankommen und wurde schon 3 mal im Liefertermin geschoben.

Solange fahre ich das bike mit Alu Stütze und Schnellspanner #Steinzeit

Ride on


----------



## baxxter (5. Juli 2018)

Könnte wirklich genau passen. Wenn man noch die kürzere Ansteuerung der Oneup bedenkt könntest du sogar evtl. Die ganzen 170mm nutzen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (5. Juli 2018)

@Krueckstock schade dass einige Händler noch so altmodisch sind. Hab da etwas mehr Glück. 
Denke hast aber so die perfekte Lösung gefunden. 
Falls Du mit Matchmaker den Remote befestigen willst, brauchst Du für links eine Matchmaker Schelle. Rechts ist die richtige, links die normale. Schau es dir mal an. Hab heute den Lenker getauscht, gleich die Schelle links gewechselt. Warte noch auf den Remote von One Up auch bei BC. 

@baxxter rebound mache ich nach Gefühl bzw. dem typischen Test. Vorne etwas schneller als hinten damit es nicht kickt von hinten. Bin vorne aber eher einen Tick langsamer als sonst, da die Gabel gut hoch im Federweg steht. 

Denke das Setup wird sich noch mit der Zeit anpassen, wenn alles eingefahren ist und ich mal im härteren Gelände war.


----------



## Krueckstock (6. Juli 2018)

@Orby Ich habe mir die OneUp mit Matchmaker Remote gekauft. Ist da nicht die richtige Schelle dabei? Muss ich die separat kaufen?


----------



## Orby (6. Juli 2018)

Krueckstock schrieb:


> @Orby Ich habe mir die OneUp mit Matchmaker Remote gekauft. Ist da nicht die richtige Schelle dabei? Muss ich die separat kaufen?



Bei mir war links eine normale verbaut von Cube, liegt auf dem Griff. Mit dieser geht es nicht. 
 

Bei meinem Händler war das andere SL auch mit einer normalen Schelle, siehe Bild 3 unten. 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-in-motion-touren-urlaub-sonstiges.539165/page-171#post-15304843 

Laut Beschreibung der Dropper ist die Schelle nicht dabei. Müsstest diese wohl dazu bestellen.  
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Avid/MMX-Schelle-XX-X0-Elixir-Code-DB5-Guide-Level-p34652/

Für die Gewichtsfans. 800 Atlas wiegt 312gr der 780 Turbine R 304gr.


----------



## pott13 (10. Juli 2018)

Interessiere mich auch für nen Stereo 150 SL 29 und danke für Eure Infos und Meinungen. In der neuen ENDURO Ausgabe 34 ist einer der ersten längeren Tests des TM zu finden. Hab auf Anhieb leider nix zum Verlinken gefunden.

@Krueckstock: In dem besagten Test ist ein Verarbeitungsfehler beim Sitzrohr genannt: "...Sattelrohr nicht weit genug ausge(t?)rieben, so dass wir die Sattelstütze nicht voll versenken konnten..." Kann das bei Dir auch daran liegen?


----------



## Krueckstock (11. Juli 2018)

Hi @pott13 
Den gleichen Test habe ich nun auch gelesen. Außerdem habe ich das Enduro Team kontaktiert wie weit sich die Stütze bei ihnen versenken lässt. Antwort steht aus. Bei mir sind es 214mm. @Orby wie weit geht das bei dir? 

Schaut man in mein Sattelrohr, sieht man unschön verarbeitetes Carbon. Keine Ahnung ob das Cube‘s eigenem Qualitätsanspruch entspricht. 

Die OneUp Dropper lässt noch sich warten...

Grüße


----------



## Orby (12. Juli 2018)

Krueckstock schrieb:


> Hi @pott13
> Den gleichen Test habe ich nun auch gelesen. Außerdem habe ich das Enduro Team kontaktiert wie weit sich die Stütze bei ihnen versenken lässt. Antwort steht aus. Bei mir sind es 214mm. @Orby wie weit geht das bei dir?
> 
> Schaut man in mein Sattelrohr, sieht man unschön verarbeitetes Carbon. Keine Ahnung ob das Cube‘s eigenem Qualitätsanspruch entspricht.
> ...



So mal Bilder anbei voll eingeschoben. 
 
 
Ist ein 20 Rahmen. 
Auf den One up Remote warte ich auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baxxter (12. Juli 2018)

War eben beim Bikeladen um die Ecke gewesen. Die haben schon ne ganze Zeit ein Race in 18“ stehen, wollte das mal Probefahren um zu sehen ob es definitiv zu klein ist oder auch ok von der Größe.
Also hingefahren, in den Laden rein, laufe Richtung Ausstellung und was sehe ich da? Ein SL in 20“  direkt eine Probefahrt damit gemacht und es passt perfekt. Habe es reserviert, denke Samstag werde ich es holen 
Was ein geiler Zufall, hatte damit null gerechnet da mir gesagt wurde das erst eine Lieferung Ende des Jahres erwartet wird.


----------



## Orby (12. Juli 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> War eben beim Bikeladen um die Ecke gewesen. Die haben schon ne ganze Zeit ein Race in 18“ stehen, wollte das mal Probefahren um zu sehen ob es definitiv zu klein ist oder auch ok von der Größe.
> Also hingefahren, in den Laden rein, laufe Richtung Ausstellung und was sehe ich da? Ein SL in 20“  direkt eine Probefahrt damit gemacht und es passt perfekt. Habe es reserviert, denke Samstag werde ich es holen
> Was ein geiler Zufall, hatte damit null gerechnet da mir gesagt wurde das erst eine Lieferung Ende des Jahres erwartet wird.



Cooler Zufall. 
Bin gespannt auf deine Eindrücke.


----------



## baxxter (14. Juli 2018)

So heute habe ich es abgeholt, bin aber nur 8km gemäßigt gefahren, bisschen die Bremsen eingebremst.
Im Gegensatz zur Guide R ist die Code R ein ganz schöner Anker 
Habe noch 1-2 Sachen geändert, zu mehr bin ich bis jetzt nicht gekommen.

@Orby
mit den Sixpack Menace Pedalen haben die Race Face Crank Boots bei mir gepasst.

Grüße


----------



## baxxter (20. Juli 2018)

So heute die vorerst 2 letzten Änderungen durchgeführt.
Laufräder auf Tubeless umgebaut. War übrigens kein Tubelessband drin, habe das DT Swiss 32mm verbaut.
Dann noch die Dropper Remote auf Wolftooth mit Sram Matchmaker gewechselt.

Beim Kabelzug ca. 5 cm von der Dropperpost entfernt war ein dicker Knick drin 
Fahrrad wiegt jetzt 13,9kg.

Grüße


----------



## Orby (20. Juli 2018)

Schon mal neugierig auf deine Eindrücke. 

Ich hab mal die Lyrik geöffnet, zwei Spacer sind drin, hab mal einen raus und werde mal etwas zwischen 20-25 % SAG testen. @baxxter bei mir waren 40 PSI drin bei ca. 28% SAG stehend bei etwa 83kg. Mit einem gehe ich gerade auf etwas unter 50 PSI ohne wirklichen Test bisher, nur auf die schnelle probiert. 
Erhoffe mir dadurch etwas mehr Komfort bei Bremswellen und Wurzelteppichen. 

Die Lyrik nutzt auch ohne Druck drin nicht den gesamten Weg, bleibt ca 1cm übrig, also eher 155mm Federweg. Meine 80kg reichen nicht aus um die Gabel auf 160mm zu bringen. Vermutlich wegen der Negativkammer muss man die Gabel auch ohne Druck belasten um sie runter zu bekommen. 

Die Züge und Leitungen sind eher großzügig bei Cube. Denke die passen auch beim 22 Rahmen, würde es erklären.


----------



## baxxter (20. Juli 2018)

Den Zug von der Sattelstütze habe ich beim Hebelwechsel schon gekürzt. Jetzt ist eigentlich nur noch die Leitung der vorderen Bremse etwas zu lang.
Der neue Hebel ist Bombe, kann ich nur empfehlen  @Orby wenn du auf den Oneup Remote nicht warten willst hol dir den Wolftooth Light Action Remote (da ist der Hebel etwas länger im Gegensatz zum normalen).

Grüße


----------



## baxxter (22. Juli 2018)

Heute mal die erste längere Ausfahrt gemacht.
Bin super begeistert von dem Bike.
Dämpfer muss ich noch etwas mehr Luftdruck reinmachen, ansonsten passt es.
Umrüstung auf Tubeless hat auch prima funktioniert, da war ich von Conti Reifen was anderes gewohnt 
Negativ ist mir nur beim Hans Dampf aufgefallen, dass schon ein paar Stollen teilweise abgerissen sind.


----------



## Orby (22. Juli 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> Heute mal die erste längere Ausfahrt gemacht.
> Bin super begeistert von dem Bike.
> Dämpfer muss ich noch etwas mehr Luftdruck reinmachen, ansonsten passt es.
> Umrüstung auf Tubeless hat auch prima funktioniert, da war ich von Conti Reifen was anderes gewohnt
> Negativ ist mir nur beim Hans Dampf aufgefallen, dass schon ein paar Stollen teilweise abgerissen sind.



Was fährst du für einen Druck in den Reifen? Steiniges Gelände? 

Ich hatte dies mal 2015 nach Vinschgau, eine Mail an Schwalbe und nächster Tag Rückruf mit Zusage neuer Reifen. Hab dann auch eine Marry bekommen auf meinen Wunsch hin, zügig obwohl damals überall ausverkauft. 
Seit dem problemlos, bis auf 1,6 Bar mit 25mm Felge vorne in Bozen, da war ich aber selber schuld. 
Hinten hat der Hans damals gehalten mit 1,8 Bar, obwohl 13 Treffer.


----------



## baxxter (22. Juli 2018)

Ca 1,8 Bar waren im Reifen. 
Vom Gelände her war es teilweise steinig, eher lose grobe Steine, zum Teil scharfkantig. Konnte das so in der Form bei den vorher gefahrenen Conti MK II mit BCC nicht feststellen. 
Naja werde noch 1-2 Ausfahrten abwarten, wenn es dann noch viel schlimmer wird mit den Abrissen werde ich ihn mal reklamieren.


----------



## Orby (22. Juli 2018)

Ich verwende seit Jahren das Teil von Schwalbe um zuverlässige Daten zu haben 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Schwalbe/Airmax-Pro-Luftdruckpruefer-p19556/

Meine Erfahrung nach können 0,2 bar viel ausmachen. 
Die 1,6 und 1,8 funktionieren bei mir (83-87kg fertig) auf dem Hometrail mit Wurzeln und eher erdig sehr gut. Vielleicht auch weniger. Sobald es steinig wird brauche ich 1,7 und 1,9 als Minimum. Dann habe ich auch keine Probleme am Reifen. 
In Finale bin ich im Frühjahr auf der 25mm Felge 1,8 und 2 gefahren tubeless. Problemlos ohne irgendwelchen Spuren auf den Reifen. 
Mein Kumpel mit der Newmann 30 Felge ist teilweise mit bis zu 1,5 und 1,6 rum auf dem Albert mit Schlauch, wiegt jedoch fertig mindestens 12 kg weniger. Hatte dann aber einen Platten, so weiß ich auch den Druck, den er setzt sich drauf und fährt einfach  Wobei wir beide weniger rabiat Fahren. 
Immer SnakeSkin und bei mir immer MM und HD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (28. Juli 2018)

Moin,

20'' SL auch bei mir neu im Stall.
Bisherige Änderungen:  die Baron 2.4 vom alten Rad (auch 29 aber ein Racebike mit viel weniger Federweg, welches auf Trailbike umgerüstet wurde) aufgezogen, um zumindest eine Komponente identisch zu haben.
Da der HR nach intensiver Nutzung inzwischen weit abgefahren war und schlimmer, die Karkasse Besorgnis erregte, habe ich vor Saalbach auf einen Minion DHR II aufgerüstet, wobei ich den Baron sehr schätze. Die Serien-Mary hat mit dem Hans Dampf direkt an das Rad der Frau gewechselt. Das ist ein Orbea Rallon und hat witzigerweise nahezu identische Abmessungen auf dem Papier (Orbea ML zu Cube 20"), sich aber ganz anderes anfühlt. Der Vergleich kommt später.

Mir war wichtig, das sich das Cube gut bergauf pedallieren lässt und das tut es! Die Sitzposition ist eher noch weiter vorn als auf dem Racer, der aber längere Kettenstreben hat.
Also bergauf hab ich mich sofort wohl gefühlt. Begab bin ich noch dabei meine "Sensoren" neu zu kalibrieren. Grade im flowigen Passagen, mit wenig Gefälle fand ich mich anfangs häufig zu weit hinten wieder, was mich dazu bewogen hat einen 1cm längeren Vorbau zu montieren. Damit fahr ich jetzt erst einmal rum.
Neu war auch die 800mm Breite des Lenkers. Nach jetzt knapp drei Wochen würde ich sagen, dass ich es so lasse, weil ab ist schnell gemacht, wenn's dann nicht taugt, muss neu gekauft werden.

Die Code R Bremsen sind standfest (sehr sogar), gut zu dosieren aber haben für meinen Geschmack zu viel Leerweg. Der lässt sich nicht verstellen, nur die Position des Hebels zum Lenker.

Kurbelschützer sind die nächsten Anschaffungen, da ich doch häufiger Aufsätze als mir lieb ist und dem entsprechend sieht die Kurbel schon aus.

Über die Serien-Stütze von TranzX kann ich bisher nur gutes berichten aber über eine 170er Dropper denke ich auch schon nach, daher bin ich froh, diesen Fred entdeckt zu haben.

Nur das Montieren/Demontieren der Räder ist fummelig, da war das alte System von RS (Die echte Steckachse) besser. Hinten wie vorne "flutscht" es beim Orbea besser, bei identischen Naben. Aber das ist eine unwichtige Randnotiz.

Weiteres zum Fahrverhalten kommt von mir später, nach ein paar mehr Tiefenmeter.

/S.


----------



## Orby (28. Juli 2018)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 20'' SL auch bei mir neu im Stall.
> Bisherige Änderungen:  die Baron 2.4 vom alten Rad (auch 29 aber ein Racebike mit viel weniger Federweg, welches auf Trailbike umgerüstet wurde) aufgezogen, um zumindest eine Komponente identisch zu haben.
> ...



Mit der Code geht es mir gleich. Auch für mich noch ungewohnt da ich gerne die Hebel weit weg habe und es mag wenn die Bremse knackig innerhalb weniger Millimeter arbeitet. 

Vorsicht beim kürzen, serienmäßig ist es ein 780 kein 800 Lenker. 
Ich habe eine kleinen Spacer über den Vorbau und den 800 Atlas minimal nach vorne gekippt. So habe ich gefühlt gut Druck vorne und die Handaußenseiten mehr abgestützt als wenn er gerade ist. 

Durch mein altes Stereo bin ich es zum Glück gewohnt ein tiefes Tretlager zu haben, bisher noch nicht angeballert. 

Bin mal gespannt auf die Eindrücke im Vergleich zum Rallon. Ist auch ein sehr geiles Bike. 

Ich hab zwischenzeitlich einen Spacer raus aus der Lyrik und den SAG verringert auf ca. 23-25% was bei mir ca 48 PSI sind. Hat sich bei einem Nightride, der erste nach 3 Jahren wieder, sehr gut angefühlt. Etwas komfortabler und softer für die Hände. Steht weiterhin gut im Federweg.


----------



## COLKURTZ (30. Juli 2018)

An die Besitzer des nagelneuen Cube Stereo 150 29:
Habt ihr bei einem so neuen Bike, das stellenweise noch nicht in allen Rahmengrößen lieferbar ist, den Listenpreis bezahlt? Oder waren schon ein paar Prozent Rabatt drin?


----------



## baxxter (30. Juli 2018)

Bisschen Rabatt habe ich beim örtlichen Laden bekommen, waren aber keine 15% oder so.

Haben natürlich auch mit dem Modelljahr und Verfügbarkeit usw. argumentiert. Ich hatte da auch nicht mehr groß verhandelt, war ja froh so früh eins zu bekommen  und P/L passt.


----------



## Skunkworks (30. Juli 2018)

Einen kleinen Rabatt gibt es wohl schon (auch so im Rahmen wie bei @baxxter ). Ich habe es aber nicht ausgereizt, da das Bike für mich schon nach Liste ein gutes P/L Verhältnis hat. Bei der höheren Version geht da vll. etwas mehr.


----------



## baxxter (30. Juli 2018)

@COLKURTZ
Wenn du Zeit hast und auf ein sehr guten Preis aus bist beobachte mal täglich den Preis bei bike-discount. Ich hatte da als erstes das SL bestellt mit 15% Rabatt, der Rabatt war nur an einem Sonntag auf die aktuellen Modelle. Habe aber, wegen der Verfügbarkeit vor Ort, abbestellt und den höheren Preis in Kauf genommen.
Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und es kommt nochmal zu dem Angebot.


----------



## COLKURTZ (30. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für Hinweise und Tipps zu den Preisen. Bin ganz bei euch, P/L ist klasse, und das SL wäre mein Volltreffer hinsichtlich der Komponenten.


----------



## Skunkworks (30. Juli 2018)

Back from "Home of Lässig" kann ich als erstes sagen, dass man mit dem Ding auch steilste Anstiege fahren kann. Ich bin zweimal zum Hacklberg-Trail auf den Schattberg-West hoch durchgefahren. Dabei einmal mit zu niedriger Sattelstütze, weil ich Dummi vergessen hatte, dass ich selbige auf Anschlag versenkt habe (es fehlen zwei cm bis zur Schelle). Ich konnte dabei noch im steilsten Stück problemlos lenken und Radschiebern oder Fußgängern ausweichen.
Das Thema ist also durch.

Wie sieht es bergab aus?
Gefahren wurde das Rad in Alta Badia auf wenigen Naturtrails und vielen gebauten Pisten sowie ein Mix aus beidem. Der beste Trail war leider etwas zu feucht, trocken wäre es der Traum gewesen. Zum Abschluss gab es eine Sellaronda extended mit ca. 800 Höhen und ~4500 Tiefenmeter. Dabei war das Rad meist unterfordert. Die Bremse war auf den vielen langweiligen aber steilen Skipisten jederzeit bereit noch mehr zu verzögern.

Dann der Wechsel nach Saalbach. Hier wurden  meist mehrfach die
Z-Line
Blue/Red-Line
Pro-Line
1mal X-Line ab Mittelstation
Wurzeltrail
Milka-Trail
Hacklberg-Trail
gefahren.

Abgesehen davon, dass sowieso ich der begrenzende Faktor bin, habe ich mich nie, wirklich nie unwohl auf dem Rad gefühlt. Zwei, drei brenzligere Situationen wurden  gut gemeistert, weil das Rad weder nervös/kippelig noch stoisch/träge ist, sondern wirklich ausgewogen reagiert. Dabei verhält sich die Lenkung neutral, braucht bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten etwas Nachdruck, bei mittleren ist es spielend leicht, nur zu hohen Geschwindigkeiten kann ich nicht wirklich was zu sagen, da ich diese nicht fahren kann. Mir ist in Nachhinein die Pro-Line irgendwie sehr leicht mit dem Rad gefallen.

Ich muss dazu sagen: das ist eine Momentaufnahme, denn ich bin noch nicht so häufig auf solchen Strecken unterwegs gewesen. Gut, im Frühjahr waren wir am Gardasee und im Vinschgau, wo ich die Trails etwas ausgewogener zwischen Natur und geshaped finde.
Da will ich auf jeden Fall auch wieder hin!

Zurück zum Rad ;-)
Wurzeltrail zur Milka-Line... macht großen Spaß, die 650b Fraktion hier stehen zu lassen. -Selten wird der Vorteil der Laufradgröße deutlicher als hier,  denn auch wenn Wurzeln auf den Hometrails überwiegen, war der Kraftaufwand  für alle 29'er der Gruppe hier durch die Bank geringer.

Die Bremswellen haben mir zum Ende hin fast Kopfweh verursacht, daher werde ich auch mal versuchen einen Spacer aus der Gabel zu entfernen. Und der Tausch auf eine 170er Stütze macht für mich wenig Sinn, besser wäre gleich 200, denn auch eine 170er schaut noch ca. 3cm raus. Die müsste ich trotzdem mittels Schelle versenken. Ob es sich für weitere 2cm lohnt eine neue Sattelstütze zu kaufen? Ich werde erstmal das Thema Bremsen angehen.

Mehr fällt mir aktuell nicht ein, was es zu berichten gibt aber falls Fragen bestehen, hoffe ich diese beantworten zu können.

Gruß
/S.


----------



## baxxter (31. Juli 2018)

@Skunkworks 
Danke für deinen Bericht 
Was willst du an der Bremse verändern?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (31. Juli 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> @Skunkworks
> Danke für deinen Bericht
> Was willst du an der Bremse verändern?
> 
> Grüße



Tauschen. Wenn die Cura 4Kolben draußen ist, kommt die Code an das Rallon der Frau. Die mag so viel Leerweg und war mit der aufzuwendenden Kraft der XT nicht zufrieden.

Gruß
/S.


----------



## baxxter (31. Juli 2018)

Hast du eigentlich schon einen Vergleich zum Rallon ziehen können? @Skunkworks


----------



## Skunkworks (31. Juli 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich schon einen Vergleich zum Rallon ziehen können? @Skunkworks


Nee, das kommt noch. Wir müssen die Räder schon ein wenig anpassen und jetzt war erst einmal Fahren angesagt, das hatte klar Vorrang.


----------



## Orby (31. Juli 2018)

War letztes Jahr auch einen Tag in Saalbach bevor es zum Kronplatz ging. War leider nur ein Lift in Betrieb. Die Bremswellen waren damals auch super nervig. 

@Skunkworks was probieren kannst mit der Code, ich hatte an der Guide R KoolStop gesintert Beläge. Die sind etwas dicker, deswegen musste DOT raus und waren schwer (fast gar nicht anfänglich) schleiffrei zu bekommen. Dafür war der Druckpunkt sehr weit vorne und super konstant auf wenigen Millimetern. Sogar mit abgefahrenen Belägen war der Druckpunkt noch sehr weit vorne im Vergleich zu den jetztigen. 

Ich habe mir aktuell SRAM gesintert auf Reserve gelegt. Sobald die original durch sind, kommen die rein.


----------



## Skunkworks (31. Juli 2018)

@Orby , das kann ich ausprobieren. die Beläge sind zwar nicht runter aber nicht mehr taufrisch, von daher ist das eine günstige Alternative. Die nächste Stufe wäre eine Trickstuff Dächle HD Scheibe.

Nochmal zum Rad: Die Lackqualität ist, für was ich bis jetzt beurteilen kann gut bis sehr gut! Die Zugverlegung der Hinterradbremse ist leider nicht schleiffrei konzipiert, sprich die Verlegung oberhalb der Kurbel ist zwar optisch smooth aber scheuert am Rahmen. Hier muss man abkleben.


----------



## baxxter (31. Juli 2018)

Jo hab da auch schon alles abgeklebt. Bin aber noch auf der Suche nach einer Lackschutzfolie in transparent matt, hab nur glänzende. 
Sind bei dir auch die Gummitüllen bei der Bremsleitung hinten raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (31. Juli 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> Jo hab da auch schon alles abgeklebt. Bin aber noch auf der Suche nach einer Lackschutzfolie in transparent matt, hab nur glänzende.
> *Sind bei dir auch die Gummitüllen bei der Bremsleitung hinten raus?*


Ja, sind sie, bzw. waren nie drin. Die Vordere an der Strebe habe ich mit Kabelbinder außerhalb fixiert, die hintere baumelt wild rum. Das darf der Verkäufer bei der Erstinspektion fixen, genauso auch das Leitung kürzen, denn die schleifen vor dem Lenker aufeinander bei der Länge. Die HR Bremse musste ich einmal drehen, damit der Bogen sauber verläuft. Wegen Folie sag ich dir heute Abend bescheid. Wir haben eine matte Folie gefunden.


----------



## Orby (31. Juli 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> Jo hab da auch schon alles abgeklebt. Bin aber noch auf der Suche nach einer Lackschutzfolie in transparent matt, hab nur glänzende.
> Sind bei dir auch die Gummitüllen bei der Bremsleitung hinten raus?



http://www.lackprotect.de/348.html

Hab 2m daliegen und war dann doch zu faul zum verkleben. Hab nur ein paar Centimeter an der hinteren Strebe geklebt. Ist wirklich kaum sichtbar. Man muss nur aufpassen an den Rändern der Folie, sonst sieht man es dort. Ist eher ein optischer Schutz, wirklich massiv ist die Folie nicht. 

 
Ist doch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, hab es mir deswegen gespart. Vielleicht mal doch wenn es mich überkommt. 

Hab den OneUp Remote jetzt abbestellt, wird dauernd nach hinten geschoben. Hab statt dessen spontan einend Montageständer bei BC gekauft. Für 86 € richtig brauchbar und wirkt stabil.


----------



## baxxter (31. Juli 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Hab den OneUp Remote jetzt abbestellt, wird dauernd nach hinten geschoben.


Nimm den hier von Wolftooth, der ist top.


Ja hast ja recht mit dem Gebrauchsgegenstand, vielleicht ist der Lack ja gar nicht so empfindlich.. werde auch nicht alles abkleben, nur Stellen die stärker beansprucht werden.


----------



## Skunkworks (1. August 2018)

Krueckstock schrieb:


> Danke für eure Rückmeldungen. Heute war ich erneut beim Händler. Die Kurzfassung: ich kaufe das Rad nun ohne Cube Dropper - darauf hat sich mein Verkäufer eingelassen. Online habe ich mir eine OneUp Dropper bestellt.
> 
> Hier etwas ausführlicher:
> 
> ...



Dank deiner Zeichnung habe ich auch noch mal über das Thema "Mehr Drop" nachgedacht und dank eines Links zu der tollen Liste von @sp00n82 habe ich eine Stütze gefunden, die ggf. mit 185mm Drop den Sattel auf auf die niedrigstmögliche Höhe bringen könnte: Die Yep Components Uptimizer 2.0 HC. Findest sich nur auf die Schnelle keinen Retailer in DE auf deren HP und das Internet gibt sich zugeknöpft. Ich frag mal auf deren Kontaktseite, an wen ich mich wenden kann.

[EDIT] nochmaliges messen hat ergeben, dass besagte Stütze nichts bringt, da die natürlich einen längeren unteren Teil hat. Ich kann die TransX übrigens bis auf 215mm einschieben. Ich muss also weiter rechnen, welche Stütze am besten passt. ggf. einfach die TransX in 170 und gut: Klick

BTW: @Krueckstock  ist die OneUp inzwischen verbaut und wie bist du zufrieden?
Gruß
/S.


----------



## COLKURTZ (3. August 2018)

*Cube Blowout* im Megastore in Bonn (= Ladengeschäft von Radon/Bike Discount)!

"20% auf Bikes"

Es gab _bis gerade eben_ dieses eine 2019er Stereo 150 29 SL 18 Zoll im Laden .... nu isses wech!

Man kann sich aber auch Bikes nach Bonn ins Ladengeschäft liefern lassen, die nur im Onlineshop verfügbar sind, und dann besichtigen, kaufen..... Wenn ich es richtig sehe, gibt es einzig das SL in 18 Zoll, welches bei Bike Discount als "auf Lager" angezeigt wird.
Ob dafür dann auch die derzeitigen 20% zu erzielen sind, das weiß ich natürlich nicht. Ich weiß auch gerade nicht, wie lange diese Rabattaktion läuft. Wer's versuchen mag: Ich wünsche auf jeden viel Glück!

Edit:
Ich habe es gewogen, wie gesagt ein SL in 18 Zoll. Gewicht ohne Pedale = 13.35 Kg. D. h. es gibt eine sehr stimmige Herstellerangabe zum Gewicht.


----------



## COLKURTZ (10. August 2018)

Ich setze hier mal fort, mit zwei Aspekten, die mich interessieren:

Auf dem SL ist eine "X1 Carbon Eagle" Kurbel - die auch tatsächlich aus Carbon gefertigt ist  . Das sollte und müsste eine OEM Version sein, den im Aftermarkt gibt es keine X1 Kurbel _aus Carbon_ von SRAM. Ich montiere die mal ab und wiege sie - angenommenes Gewicht 650g? Mal schauen, was das so im Vergleich zu einer X01 oder XX1 Kurbel bedeutet.

Hat jemand schon etwas zum Gewicht des Rahmens gefunden? Weil ich das bei allen meinen Fahrrädern mache und es mir Freude bereitet: Ich habe eine Komponentenliste mit Gewichten erstellt. Wenn ich das Rahmengewicht ohne alles, also ohne Achse, Dämpferbuchsen usw., als einzige Unbekannte einsetze zu meinem Ergebnis "13.35 Kg in 18 Zoll real gemessen", komme ich auf:
2400g für den nackten Rahmen mit etwa +/- 50g Toleranz.
Das hört sich für mich ganz realistisch an.

Weiß jemand mehr zur Kurbel und zum Rahmengewicht?


----------



## Hans (17. August 2018)

Hallo 

Heute bei meinem Händler mal eine Runde im Hof mit dem c62 SL gefahren. Passt wie angegossen . Würde mir schon gut gefallen, vor allem ein 29er mit 160/150 Federweg. Ausstattung gefällt mit als RS Fan überaus gut. Preis ist auch top für die Ausstattung.und mein Händler kommt mir beim Preis noch ein wenig entgegen.

Mein Problem: hab mir erst ein Santa Cruz Hightower aufgebaut 

Wobei, 160/150 zu 140/135 Federweg wäre schon cool

Kann man ein Santa Cruz gegen ein Cube eintauschen


----------



## baxxter (18. August 2018)

Hehe  klar kann man das, musst du nur selbst entscheiden 
Ein Fehler machst du, denke ich, nicht mit dem Cube.


----------



## Skunkworks (18. August 2018)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Ich setze hier mal fort, mit zwei Aspekten, die mich interessieren:
> 
> Auf dem SL ist eine "X1 Carbon Eagle" Kurbel - die auch tatsächlich aus Carbon gefertigt ist  . Das sollte und müsste eine OEM Version sein, den im Aftermarkt gibt es keine X1 Kurbel _aus Carbon_ von SRAM. Ich montiere die mal ab und wiege sie - angenommenes Gewicht 650g? Mal schauen, was das so im Vergleich zu einer X01 oder XX1 Kurbel bedeutet.
> 
> ...



In Zeiten des Leichtbaus hatte ich auch solche Listen gefüllt. Heute mach ich das nicht mehr. 

Ich muss aber mal demnächst nach den Steuer- und Kurbellagern schauen, dann kann ich dir Kurbel mal auf die Waage legen. Aber nur mit KB.

Mein SL ist dann auch noch schwerer geworden:

Die Kettenführung ist einer OneUp Führung mit Crashpad gewichen ( schon zweimal genutzt)
Flaschenhalter Zee Cage  left von Specialized montiert
VR Reifen ist nun auch ein Minion 2.5
Milch nachgerüstet
Kurbel-Pariser ( auch echt schon notwendig)
/S.


----------



## Hans (18. August 2018)

Hallo,

Noch 2 Fragen zum bike

Ich denke, das bike wird mit Schläuchen ausgeliefert ?. Da könnte man noch 200 Gramm sparen 

Hat die Kurbel eine 30mm Welle ?. Möchte nämlich meine Kurbel aus dem Hightower übernehmen, da ich 170 mm fahre. 

Grüße 
Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (18. August 2018)

@Skunkworks wie war die Montage von der Oneup? Wollte die 77crashplate nutzen eigentlich, jedoch war mir das gefummel mit der Kefü zu doof. Die Oneup Lösung könnte besser aussehen. 
Wie viele Spacer hast du genommen für die Führung. 

@Hans Ja mit Schlauch.


----------



## Skunkworks (18. August 2018)

@Orby ganz easy, da es ja die montierte Kettenführung ablöst. Ich habe die beigelegten Unterlegscheiben montiert und die KeFü hat zunächst einem Spacer gehabt aber der musste raus, weil der kleinste Gang geraddelt hat.  Es ist kein Spacer notwendig.  Die Crashplate war heute wieder im Einsatz (weil ich an der Stelle mich noch nicht zu springen traue).

@Hans man spart bestenfalls 50g, wenn man bei den Auslieferungsreifen bleibt, weil es schon recht dünne Schläuche sind.

Heute hat mir das Stereo sehr viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Hans (19. August 2018)

Hallo,

könnte mal jemand die Breite der Tretlagers messen ? will prüfen, ob meine Kurbel passt 

sollte so 98 mm sein.

Danke

Grüße

Hans


----------



## Skunkworks (19. August 2018)

Ich habe ca 90mm gemessen - aber nur Außenkante Rahmen mit Maßband anhalten. Wie weit die Lager rausschauen habe ich nicht so richtig erfassen können,  also  alles ohne Gewähr.


----------



## COLKURTZ (20. August 2018)

Meine Schläuche wogen beide je 150g, Aufdruck Schwalbe, ohne weitere Typ-Bezeichnung. Vom Gewicht her geht es also Richtung eines SV19a.


----------



## Hans (20. August 2018)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Meine Schläuche wogen beide je 150g, Aufdruck Schwalbe, ohne weitere Typ-Bezeichnung. Vom Gewicht her geht es also Richtung eines SV19a.





COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Meine Schläuche wogen beide je 150g, Aufdruck Schwalbe, ohne weitere Typ-Bezeichnung. Vom Gewicht her geht es also Richtung eines SV19a.



sind Felgenbänder für Schlauchlosmontage verklebt ?

in einer Stunde hol ich meine bike .


----------



## Skunkworks (20. August 2018)

@Hans nein, musst du selbst kleben.


----------



## Orby (20. August 2018)

Hans schrieb:


> sind Felgenbänder für Schlauchlosmontage verklebt ?
> 
> in einer Stunde hol ich meine bike .



Bin gespannt was dein Eindruck bzw. der Vergleich ausfällt. 
Tipp check das Bike. Die Vormontage von Cube hat Verbesserungspotenzial z.B. Fett in Lagerschalen.


----------



## Skunkworks (20. August 2018)

@COLKURTZ die Kurbel mit 30er KB ( inkl.  etwas Dreck und Fett ) wiegt 570,3g und hat ein GXP Pressfit Lager.
Ganz ok, find ich. 

Bleibt noch die Baustelle Sattelstütze. Im Grunde brauche ich eine Stütze mit Setback aber die einzige, die es hat ist abartig teuer und dann kann ich sie auch "nur" in 150mm Drop nehmen,  da die nächste Länge 185 ist und da ist die Gesamtlänge zu groß. 

Naja, das schiebe ich einfach noch etwas vor mir her... :-D

/S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (20. August 2018)

Die Newmen haben ein gelbes Tape, dass man für ein TLR Band halten kann. Das hielt aber nur ein bißchen dicht. Sprich beim ersten Laufrad musste ich zweimal ran. Ich habe es einfach überklebt, mit Tape von DT Swiss. Damit war es dicht.
Besser als früher - ich bin lange keine Schwalbe mehr gefahren - ist die Tubeless Tauglichkeit meiner Mary und HD. Sofort und dauerhaft dicht mit 80-90ml Dichtmilch.
Skunkworks, danke für das Gewicht! Ich kam noch gar nicht dazu, die Kurbel zu wiegen. Das ist ja echt wenig!  Wieder etwas, was für das extrem gute P/L Verhältnis des Stereo 150 29 spricht.


----------



## Hans (23. August 2018)

so, erste Runde gedreht. 40 Kilometer, 800 Hm mit 2/3 Trails. Fährst sich schon ganz gut. An der Abstimmung muss ich noch Arbeiten. An der Pike, glaub ich, sind 2 Spacer verbaut, da kommt noch einer oder beide raus. Sind hinten auch Spacer verbaut ?

Was mich ärgert, vorne an der Gabel oder Steuersatz ist ein knacken beim ein oder ausfedern zu hören. Ist mit der zeit lauter geworden. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem ?
Grüße

Hans


----------



## baxxter (23. August 2018)

Hatte bei mir auch ein leichtes knacken vernommen, Händler hat sich drum gekümmert. Hat wohl einfach vorne alles gereinigt und neu gefettet.
Zu den Spacern kann ich dir nix sagen.


----------



## Skunkworks (23. August 2018)

@Hans ob Spacer aus Gabel raus hängt ja einmal vom Systemgewicht und dann noch von den persönlichen Präferenzen ab. Ich habe die Gabel mit beiden Spacer derzeit wieder etwas härter eingestellt aber mit viel LST. Dadurch habe ich weniger Sag, trotzdem ist die Gabel sensibel bei kleinen- und mit Reserven bei großen Stößen.
Weniger Druck und wenig LST hat sich insgesamt härter angefühlt. Genauere Werte kann ich heute Abend liefern (Bis auf Sys-Gewicht, da ich keine Waage habe).

Konsequenterweise müsste ich das noch mal an einem Tag auf dem selben Trail mit drei/vier Fahrten verifizieren


Gruß
/S.


----------



## Orby (23. August 2018)

Hans schrieb:


> so, erste Runde gedreht. 40 Kilometer, 800 Hm mit 2/3 Trails. Fährst sich schon ganz gut. An der Abstimmung muss ich noch Arbeiten. An der Pike, glaub ich, sind 2 Spacer verbaut, da kommt noch einer oder beide raus. Sind hinten auch Spacer verbaut ?
> 
> Was mich ärgert, vorne an der Gabel oder Steuersatz ist ein knacken beim ein oder ausfedern zu hören. Ist mit der zeit lauter geworden. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem ?
> Grüße
> ...



Das Knacken hätte ich auch. Laut meinem Händler war kein Fett in den Lagerschalen der Federgabel. War kurz weg und ist jetzt wieder da, ein ähnliches Geräusch. Mal sehen was es diesmal ist. 

Ich fahre in der Lyrik auch nur einen Spacer und mir taugt es ganz gut. 
Wobei die Gabel sowieso nicht die gesamten 160mm freigibt bei mir. Auch ohne Druck (Luft) bleibt 1cm oben übrig wenn ich sie belaste und runter drücke.


----------



## ettore (27. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

kann jemand berichten wie sich das Stereo 150 bergauf fährt?

Hintergrund ist, dass ich mir für nächstes Jahr ein neues Bike besorgen möchte und schwanke zwischen dem AMS TM und dem Stereo 150 SL. Ich fahre gerne Touren, auch im Gebirge und hätte gerne mehr Reserven und Spass bergab gegenüber meinem jetzigen Hardtail. Wichtig ist mir aber auch, dass ich vernünftig bergauf fahren kann. 

Vielen Dank für eine kurze Einschätzung.
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (27. August 2018)

Hallo Andi,
Ich bin jetzt 2x gefahren und bergauf geht es sehr gut. Hat einen relativ steilen Sitzwinkel was das begünstigt. Ich fahr den Dämpfer immer offen,  wenn es bergauf geht wippt da fast nix. Gewicht bin ich mit meinem SL aktuell bei 13,2 kg fahrfertig mit Pedalen und einem über 1 Kilo schweren Baron vorne. Hab einige leichtere Teile vom Vorgänger übernommen. Bergab sowieso eine Macht. Bilder folgen
Grüße 
Hans


----------



## Orby (27. August 2018)

ettore schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann jemand berichten wie sich das Stereo 150 bergauf fährt?
> 
> ...



Servus Andi,

das 150 ist klettert bergauf für ein "alltagstaugliches" Enduro sehr gut. 

Nur dir ist dir bewusst, das AMS ist ein Race-Marathon-Fully und das 150 ein/e Enduro?
Die Bikes haben nur zwei Gemeinsamkeiten, beide rollen auf 29 Rädern und sind vollgefedert. Der Einsatzzweck ist aber komplett unterschiedlich. 
Geometrie, Komponenten von beiden Bikes sind komplett unterschiedlich. Beispiel Reifen, der Vorderreifen am AMS hat weniger Rollwiderstand und Grip als der Hinterreifen am 150. Dies zeigt klar ich welche Richtung welches Bike getrimmt ist. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn ich dies lese


ettore schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne Touren, auch im Gebirge und hätte gerne mehr Reserven und Spass bergab gegenüber meinem jetzigen Hardtail.


würde ich nicht zum 150 greifen.


----------



## ettore (27. August 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Nur dir ist dir bewusst, das AMS ist ein Race-Marathon-Fully und das 150 ein/e Enduro?



Hallo Orby,

ja das ist mir bewusst, dass es zwei komplett unterschiedliche Räder sind. Nur kann ich momentan nicht einschätzen, welches besser zu mir und meinen Touren passt.
Die letzten 13 Jahre bin ich Hardtail gefahren. Davor einige Jahre Fully... damals gab es nicht diese Auswahl wie heute 

Danke für Eure Hilfe soweit. Ich möchte dieses Thema hier nicht für mein Problem missbrauchen.


----------



## Orby (30. August 2018)

In der Bike 9/18 ist ein Lesertest mit dem 150 SL. 
Die Leser hatten ein Enduro-HT, Racefully, AM, Trailbike und Enduro (150 SL in M) zum Vergleich "Das perfekte Alpen-Bike. Lesertest: Welche Bike-Kategorie bringt auf Tour den meisten Spaß"

Bis auf den leicht wippenden Hinterbau und etwas Nachdruck in engen Kurven (was ich persönlich vorsichtig auch bestätigen würde), kommt das Bike sehr gut weg. Tourentauglichen und spaßig im Downhill.


----------



## Hans (2. September 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> Hatte bei mir auch ein leichtes knacken vernommen, Händler hat sich drum gekümmert. Hat wohl einfach vorne alles gereinigt und neu gefettet.
> Zu den Spacern kann ich dir nix sagen.




Hallo,

also das vorder Knacken ist weg. Hab die Steuersatzlager rausgenommen, die sind staubtrocken montiert. Rahmen mit Carbonpaste eingeschmiert, jetzt ist das knacken weg.

Nur im bereich Dämpfer,Sattelrohr ist noch ab und an ein leichtes knacken zu hören - hat da jemand schon was gehabt ?

Grüße

Hans


----------



## baxxter (2. September 2018)

Könnte die Sattelstütze sein. Reinige die und das Sattelrohr und dann Carbonpaste dran.


----------



## Orby (2. September 2018)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also das vorder Knacken ist weg. Hab die Steuersatzlager rausgenommen, die sind staubtrocken montiert. Rahmen mit Carbonpaste eingeschmiert, jetzt ist das knacken weg.
> 
> ...



Deswegen war gerade mein Bike beim Händler. 

Hoffe ich kann es korrekt erklären was der Mechaniker meinte. Zwischen den Lagern und dem Dämpfer ist wohl eine Art Spacer und dort ist wohl Spiel. Bei mir hat man es mit einer U-Scheibe versucht zu beheben. 
Hatte diese Problem das zweite Mal. Wobei beim ersten Mal wohl auch ein trockener Einbau mit Schuld war an der Front. 

Hoffe ich konnte es irgendwie korrekt beschreiben.


----------



## Hans (2. September 2018)

Da könnte es herkommen. Sattelstütze hab ich schon gefettet


----------



## Skunkworks (3. September 2018)

Steuersatzknarzen wurde gestern auch bekämpft, dann war noch ein Pedal etwas schwach angezogen. Probefahrt erst wieder Mittwoch möglich. 

@ettore du kannst natürlich auf ein Stereo leichter laufende Reifen machen, wobei die serienmäßig installierten, nicht so schlecht sind. Bergauf geht es extrem gut, hat ja in Grunde einen SW wie ein XCO Bike. Du wirst wahrscheinlich trotzdem langsamer sein als mit dem HT, zumindest bergauf...
Und es geht nur eine Flasche in den Rahmen, falls das ein Argument ist. Ggf bist du mit einem 120-130mm Trailbike besser bedient.


----------



## Skunkworks (3. September 2018)

@ Stereo Besitzer:
Ich starte im Laufe der nächsten Tage mal eine Setup Tabelle und fänd es gut, wenn ihr eure Daten auch eingebt. Dadurch kann man ggf noch Verbesserungen vornehmen.
Oder gibt es schon sowas und ich mache mir die Arbeit unnötig?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (3. September 2018)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> @ Stereo Besitzer:
> Ich starte im Laufe der nächsten Tage mal eine Setup Tabelle und fänd es gut, wenn ihr eure Daten auch eingebt. Dadurch kann man ggf noch Verbesserungen vornehmen.
> Oder gibt es schon sowas und ich mache mir die Arbeit unnötig?
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus,

einige Gedanken dazu von mir. Ein Setup hängt von einigen Faktoren ab:
- Fahrergewicht, Fahrstil und persönlichen Vorlieben, diese ändern sich auch mit dem Fahrkönnen 
- Toleranzen von Dämpferpumpen
- Nach meinen Erfahrungen weicht das Setup nach dem ersten Service bzw. allgemein nach einem Service ab 

Somit würde ich es mehr als Basisempfehlung sehen für den Anfang oder Start. 
Grundsätzlich finde ich es aber hilfreich am Anfang. Gerade die 36 Fox dürfte einige herausfordern beim Setup. 

Wer eine RS Gabel hat kann auch diesen Link probieren
https://trailhead.rockshox.com/de/


----------



## Skunkworks (3. September 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> einige Gedanken dazu von mir. Ein Setup hängt von einigen Faktoren ab:
> - Fahrergewicht, Fahrstil und persönlichen Vorlieben, diese ändern sich auch mit dem Fahrkönnen
> ...




Ja klar gibt es verschiedenste Faktoren und ich bin bei dir, wenn du sagst, dass es nur bei einer Grundabstimmung hilft.

Wer will kann hier gerne sein SetUp eintragen:
===KLICK===
Damit kann man entweder selbst später in eine andere Richtung testen wenn ein anderes SetUp hilfreich erscheint.

Danke auch für den Link. Ich war überrascht, wie nah ich mit der Gabel an dem Ergebnis herangekommen bin.

Gruß
/S.


----------



## Orby (3. September 2018)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Ja klar gibt es verschiedenste Faktoren und ich bin bei dir, wenn du sagst, dass es nur bei einer Grundabstimmung hilft.
> 
> Wer will kann hier gerne sein SetUp eintragen:
> ===KLICK===
> ...



Wie bereits in PM geschrieben nur Lesemodus, jedoch sehr Interessant ein Vergleich zu meinen Einstellungen. 

Welche Karkasse fährst du bei dem geringen Druck? Ich werde mal vorsichtig auf 1,6-1,7 und 1,75-1,85 runter mit der SnakeSkin und Milch. Gehe persönlich lieber etwas höher um Schäden zu vermeiden. 
Ich wiege in etwa wie du und komme mit dem SAG hin, hab jedoch nur 48 PSI vorne bei einem Spacer und hinten dafür etwa 210 PSI. Wobei meine Dämpferpumpe einige Touren im Rucksack hinter sich hat, ob die noch so genau ist? 
Kann nur vermuten ob etwas Öl hin oder her den Unterschied ausmacht bei sonst ähnlichen Werten.


----------



## Skunkworks (3. September 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Wie bereits in PM geschrieben nur Lesemodus, jedoch sehr Interessant ein Vergleich zu meinen Einstellungen.
> 
> Welche Karkasse fährst du bei dem geringen Druck? Ich werde mal vorsichtig auf 1,6-1,7 und 1,75-1,85 runter mit der SnakeSkin und Milch. Gehe persönlich lieber etwas höher um Schäden zu vermeiden.
> Ich wiege in etwa wie du und komme mit dem SAG hin, hab jedoch nur 48 PSI vorne bei einem Spacer und hinten dafür etwa 210 PSI. Wobei meine Dämpferpumpe einige Touren im Rucksack hinter sich hat, ob die noch so genau ist?
> Kann nur vermuten ob etwas Öl hin oder her den Unterschied ausmacht bei sonst ähnlichen Werten.




Probier bitte noch mal, die Liste war zwar auf Teilen aber nicht definiert, wie. Hab ich auch in die Signatur gepackt.

Bei den Karkassen habe ich die EXO und natürlich TR.

Der Druck hab ich so vom (auf Trail getrimmten) XCO-Bike übernommen, wo der Druck noch niedriger war, als ich dies mit Baron V/H gefahren bin. Nein, eigentlich war er da sogar niedriger aber da war ich auch etwas langsamer mit...
Ansonsten ist der Druck ggf. auch der extremen Trockenheit geschuldet, denn es gibt hier im Taunus stellen, die sind sowas von rutschig. Letztens habe ich mich auf Tannennadeln abgelegt, denn die liegen in Tannenschonungen wegen der Trockenheit dort bodendeckend rum, grün.

Deine Einstellung mit dem einem Spacer weniger und angepasstem Druck finde ich auch spannend, ich kann es nur selbst nicht basteln, weil ich zwar zwei Kassettentools habe aber beide mit Stift...

Gruß
/S.


----------



## slope66 (3. September 2018)

Hallo, 

Ich möchte mir in den nächsten Tagen das TM ordern. Leider bin ich bei der Größe unschlüssig. Es wäre super wenn Ihr eure Körpergröße, Schrittlänge und die gewählte Rahmengröße posten könntet.

Dank und VG
Robby


----------



## Orby (3. September 2018)

slope66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte mir in den nächsten Tagen das TM ordern. Leider bin ich bei der Größe unschlüssig. Es wäre super wenn Ihr eure Körpergröße, Schrittlänge und die gewählte Rahmengröße posten könntet.
> 
> ...



1,86m und SL 0,88m Rahmen in 20" also L. 
Hier waren schon mal ein paar Zeilen dazu https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-in-motion-touren-urlaub-sonstiges.539165/page-172#post-15354567
Ist Geschmackssache die Größe, glaube @baxxter ist schon etwas kleiner und hat auch zum 20" gegriffen. 

@Skunkworks EXO ist wohl vergleichbar mit SnakeSkin von der Beschreibung, finde es trotzdem recht wenig. Wobei bei weichem Boden vermutlich ausreichend bei einem "sauberen Fahrstil".


----------



## Skunkworks (4. September 2018)

@slope66

Ich bin 1,80 mit 86,5 SL, fahre Größe 20"

@Orby
"Sauberer Fahrstil"? Ehm, ja... Ich würde eher defensiv sagen, wie mal halt früher so mit dem Marathon Bike und fixer Sattelstütze die Trails runtergestolpert ist. Jetzt versuche ich viel mehr mit dem Gelände zu spielen und an jeder möglichen Stelle zu springen/abzudrücken.

Btw: Kannst du jetzt in die Liste eintragen?
Gruß
/S.


----------



## Basti[08/15] (5. September 2018)

Servus,
ich bin auch 180cm, habe mit SL85 allerdings etwas kürzere Beine als Skunkworks.
Im örtlichen Cube-Store ist zufälligerweise wieder ein SL C62 in 18" freigeworden. Lohnt es sich, das zu testen oder bin ich eher zu groß für einen 18er Rahmen?


----------



## Skunkworks (5. September 2018)

Basti[08/15] schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich bin auch 180cm, habe mit SL85 allerdings etwas kürzere Beine als Skunkworks.
> Im örtlichen Cube-Store ist zufälligerweise wieder ein SL C62 in 18" freigeworden. Lohnt es sich, das zu testen oder bin ich eher zu groß für einen 18er Rahmen?



Schwierig zu sagen, wenn du kein 20er zum Vergleich hast. Ich denke es wird zu klein sein. Die Herzdame fährt mit 178/84 ein Rallon in L, welches nahezu identische Stack/Reach-Abmessungen zum Stereo 20" hat.

Gruß
/S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesc (5. September 2018)

Basti[08/15] schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich bin auch 180cm, habe mit SL85 allerdings etwas kürzere Beine als Skunkworks.
> Im örtlichen Cube-Store ist zufälligerweise wieder ein SL C62 in 18" freigeworden. Lohnt es sich, das zu testen oder bin ich eher zu groß für einen 18er Rahmen?



Ich hab irgendwie auch das gleiche Problem. Bin ebenfalls 180cm und habe einen SL von 87. Aktuell fahre ich ein Radon Slide 150 in L.
Hatte leider bisher keine Möglichkeit ein L auszuprobieren. Bin mir nicht sicher ob die minimale Sitzposition (Sattelstütze ganz rein, aber komplett ausgefahren) bei einem L nicht schon zu hoch ist (mich interessiert vorallem das TM und das hat ja eine andere Sattelstütze, daher ist es nicht ganz mit dem SL vergleichbar. Super wäre wenn jemand den Abstand messen könnte von Mitte Tretlager bis zur Sitz Oberkante in der minimalen Sitzposition). Ich mache mir weniger Sorge wegen dem Reach (das Radon in L hatte hier den gleichen Reach wie das Cube in 18 jedoch einen längeren Vorbau, d.h. sowhol 18 als auch 20 Zoll sollten gehen) und der Unterschied ist hier nicht sooooo groß.
Bin auch schon auf einem 18 Zoll SL gesessen und aus meiner Sicht war das Rad schon ok, auch wenn ich trotzdem zu einem 20 Zoll tendieren würde (wenn die minimale Sitzposition passt), da ich schon sehr gerne längere Touren auch bergauf "bequem" fahren möchte.


----------



## Orby (5. September 2018)

@Skunkworks Tabelle geht. Hab es eingetragen. Muss aber mal die Klicks noch zählen. 



hesc schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie auch das gleiche Problem. Bin ebenfalls 180cm und habe einen SL von 87. Aktuell fahre ich ein Radon Slide 150 in L.
> Hatte leider bisher keine Möglichkeit ein L auszuprobieren. Bin mir nicht sicher ob die minimale Sitzposition (Sattelstütze ganz rein, aber komplett ausgefahren) bei einem L nicht schon zu hoch ist (mich interessiert vorallem das TM und das hat ja eine andere Sattelstütze, daher ist es nicht ganz mit dem SL vergleichbar. Super wäre wenn jemand den Abstand messen könnte von Mitte Tretlager bis zur Sitz Oberkante in der minimalen Sitzposition). Ich mache mir weniger Sorge wegen dem Reach (das Radon in L hatte hier den gleichen Reach wie das Cube in 18 jedoch einen längeren Vorbau, d.h. sowhol 18 als auch 20 Zoll sollten gehen) und der Unterschied ist hier nicht sooooo groß.
> Bin auch schon auf einem 18 Zoll SL gesessen und aus meiner Sicht war das Rad schon ok, auch wenn ich trotzdem zu einem 20 Zoll tendieren würde (wenn die minimale Sitzposition passt), da ich schon sehr gerne längere Touren auch bergauf "bequem" fahren möchte.



Wir hatten das Thema hier 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-2019-stereo-150-29.872599/page-3#post-15373577

Bei 88cm Schrittlänge ist mein Sattel ca. 77cm über dem Tretlager und die Stütze 3cm rausgezogen über der maximalen Einstecktiefe (geht also noch 3cm tiefer, mehr nicht). 
Da du vermutlich 0-1cm tiefer den Sattel hättest (meiner ist paar mm tiefer als die Formel theoertisch errechnet), bleiben 2cm Spiel. Ich lehne mich aus dem Fenster, diese 2cm wird die Fox zur Cube nicht höher bauen.


----------



## Skunkworks (5. September 2018)

@Orby : cool, danke für das Eintragen, ist schon interessant, grade auch wenn du die Klicks noch einträgst.

@hesc : ich habe jetzt grad mal 5 mm weniger SL und habe mit meinem Sattel noch exakt 2,5 cm mögliche Einstecktiefe. Sprich ich könnte die Stütze noch weitere 2,5 cm versenken. Dafür ist der Sattel auch noch auf Anschlag nach hinten geschoben.
Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen ein M zu fahren. Dafür ist mir der Reach viel zu gering. Ich habe jetzt schon einen 1cm längeren Vorbau montiert.
/S.

Edit: schau mal hier in der Liste, dann kannst du errechnen, ob die Stütze passt.


----------



## hesc (6. September 2018)

@Skunkworks, @Orby  Vielen Dank für eure Infos: Hier sieht man auch wieder wie unterschiedlich die Vorlieben sind. ich fahre aktuell bei SL 87 eine Sitzhöhe von 74 cm (Tretlager - Satteloberkante; die Kurbel hat auch beim Radon 175mm)... und finde das "für mich" bequem so... umgerechnet geht sich das dann eventuell ganz genau aus 
Noch dazu könnte es sein das die Fox Stütze ins TM scheinbar "ganz" reingeht, wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann (wenn das am Bild überhaupt ein 20 Zoll ist?).
https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/moun...o/cube-stereo-150-c68-tm-29-greynorange-2019/
Dann würde es sich locker ausgehen.

Wenn irgendwie möglich möchte ich zum MTB Testival 2018 nach Brixen fahren. Denke selbst raufsitzen und testen kann man halt durch nichts ersetzen...
https://www.mountainbike-testival.de/

Kurze Nebenfrage: Hab mir jetzt mal kurz das Orbea Rallon M10 19 angesehen (nur auf der HomePage). Ich finde das Teil ebenfalls ziemlich cool, vorallem wegen der vielen Möglichkeiten es anzupassen (Farben und Komponenten). Ist es eine echte Option zum Cube?


----------



## Skunkworks (6. September 2018)

hesc schrieb:


> @Skunkworks, @Orby  Vielen Dank für eure Infos: Hier sieht man auch wieder wie unterschiedlich die Vorlieben sind. ich fahre aktuell bei SL 87 eine Sitzhöhe von 74 cm (Tretlager - Satteloberkante; die Kurbel hat auch beim Radon 175mm)... und finde das "für mich" bequem so... umgerechnet geht sich das dann eventuell ganz genau aus
> Noch dazu könnte es sein das die Fox Stütze ins TM scheinbar "ganz" reingeht, wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann (wenn das am Bild überhaupt ein 20 Zoll ist?).
> https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/moun...o/cube-stereo-150-c68-tm-29-greynorange-2019/
> Dann würde es sich locker ausgehen.


schwierig zu sagen. Die Fox hat eine Einstecktiefe von 246mm, die TranzX 236mm, davon verschwinden 215mm nominell im Sattelrohr. In wie weit da jetzt der Aktuator noch beiträgt, muss ich noch mit einer normalen Stütze testen.



hesc schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwie möglich möchte ich zum MTB Testival 2018 nach Brixen fahren. Denke selbst raufsitzen und testen kann man halt durch nichts ersetzen...
> https://www.mountainbike-testival.de/



Draufsetzen und fahren ist immer das Beste.



hesc schrieb:


> Kurze Nebenfrage: Hab mir jetzt mal kurz das Orbea Rallon M10 19 angesehen (nur auf der HomePage). Ich finde das Teil ebenfalls ziemlich cool, vorallem wegen der vielen Möglichkeiten es anzupassen (Farben und Komponenten). Ist es eine echte Option zum Cube?



Wie du ggf. gelesen hast, ist ein Rallon in L direkt neben dem Stereo abgestellt. Ich habe es noch nicht im Gelände bewegt aber rein von den Papierwerten ist es dem Stereo sehr änhlich.
Es liegt in der Grundausstattung (DPX2 Dämpfer) sehr "Plüschig" und die Fox hält locker mit.
Ich hatte auch erst überlegt eins zu kaufen aber zuletzt war es das Geld, dass den Ausschlag pro Stereo SL gab. Bei dem TM ist der Unterschied dann schon fast vernachlässigbar.

Habt ihr die Sattelhöhe vertikal gemessen?

Gruß
/S.


----------



## hesc (6. September 2018)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Sattelhöhe vertikal gemessen?
> 
> Gruß
> /S.



Nein von Mitte Tretlager bis zur Oberkante vom Sattel (an der Stelle wo sich die Sattelstütze mit der Oberkante vom Sattel schneiden würde, also ca. in der Mitte des Sattels).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (6. September 2018)

hesc schrieb:


> Nein von Mitte Tretlager bis zur Oberkante vom Sattel (an der Stelle wo sich die Sattelstütze mit der Oberkante vom Sattel schneiden würde, also ca. in der Mitte des Sattels).




Dann ist das bei mir ca. 78,5cm aber ich fahre mit Klicks.


----------



## Basti[08/15] (6. September 2018)

Wohnt einer von den Besitzern mit nem 20" Rahmen zufällig in der Münchner Gegend??

Bin heute Im Rabe store das 18er gefahren und fand es recht geil. Allerdings fehlt mir halt der Vergleich....


----------



## Orby (6. September 2018)

Basti[08/15] schrieb:


> Wohnt einer von den Besitzern mit nem 20" Rahmen zufällig in der Münchner Gegend??
> 
> Bin heute Im Rabe store das 18er gefahren und fand es recht geil. Allerdings fehlt mir halt der Vergleich....



Westlich, ca 1,5 Stunden weg. Kempten.


----------



## Basti[08/15] (6. September 2018)

Bist du Sonntag zu Hause   ?


----------



## fr-andi (7. September 2018)

Basti[08/15] schrieb:


> Bist du Sonntag zu Hause   ?


interessant


----------



## cryzz (7. September 2018)

Habe das Stereo 150 29 in meine engere Auswahl für ein neues Bike genommen.
Bin 186 cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 90 cm und tendiere eigentlich zum 22" Rahmen.
Hat den schon einer und kann vielleicht ein paar Bilder posten?

Ciao
Chris


----------



## Orby (7. September 2018)

Basti[08/15] schrieb:


> Bist du Sonntag zu Hause   ?



Bekommst noch eine PM. 
Ist Bike-Weekend wenn das Wetter mitspielt  
Samstag Flims/Laax mit dem Mädel auf dem Runca üben und Sonntag WC Lenzerheide live anschauen.


----------



## haarriss (8. September 2018)

Nachdem ich hier den Thread vorm Kauf des Cube 150 SL (18") intensiv gelesen hatte, will ich auch etwas beitragen …

… und habe die konkrete Frage, ob es eine verstellbare Stütze in 150mm gibt, welche in einen SL Rahmen (18") komplett rein geht. Passt eventuell die Fox Stütze? Hat es mal jemand probiert? Beim TM Modell sieht es auf Produktbildern so aus, als ob diese tiefer rein geht als die verbaute TransX im SL?

Ich hatte beim Radkauf ebenfalls - wie schon ein anderer Forumsteilnehmer - das Problem, dass die Sattelstütze mit 150mm für meine Körpergröße/Schrittlänge (170/79) sich nicht hinreichend versenken lies. Der Händler hat freundlicherweise die Stütze dann gegen ein lagerndes Cube Modell in 125 mm getauscht. Ist jetzt kein Beinbruch, da ich bei meinem alten 26 Zoller mit einer Reverb in 125mm sehr gut zurecht gekommen bin.

Man mag sich natürlich fragen, ob 18" richtig für mich ist, aber es fühlt sich passend an. Das Stereo fällt eher kurz aus, würde ich sagen. Ich hatte im Vorfeld auch ein Stereo 140 TM  (27,5) in 18" in Vergleich zum 150 TM Probe gefahren, welches gefühlt 2cm länger ist, als das 29er. Noch kürzer fühlte sich übrigens das Scott Ransom in M an, welches ich im Anschluss zu den Cube gefahren bin. Hier hätte ich Vorbau länger machen müssen … Das Scott war schon schick, aber zu teuer. Hier lies sich die Stütze übrigens komplett versenken.

Bei meinen Tests ging es mir schwerpunktmäßig um das Thema, soll es ein 27,5er oder 29er werden. Das Stereo hatte ich aufgrund des stimmigen Gesamtpakets eigentlich schon vorab fest im Blick. Dem Trend 29er konnte und wollte ich mich nicht entziehen … 

Interessant ist, dass man bei meiner Körpergröße und dem Gabelhub 160mm bei 29er, keine Sattelüberhöhung gegenüber den Lenker - selbst ansatzweise -  mehr hinzubekommen ist … Die Front ist schon so hoch, und das Steuerrohr mit 100mm eher kurz … Ist kein Problem, ist ja kein Race-Fully, aber rein optisch schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## Skunkworks (12. September 2018)

Moin, ich noch mal mit meinem Aufruf seine Einstellung in der Liste einzutragen. Sie kann bei genügend Einträgen der besseren Orientierung zu Beginn dienen.

@madmax1505 @baxxter
@COLKURTZ 

Hier der Link ====KLICK====

 Oder in meiner Signatur.
 Gruß
/S.


----------



## madmax1505 (12. September 2018)

Sorry @Skunkworks, hab das Lager gewechselt. Bin jetzt mit einem Sentinel unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baxxter (12. September 2018)

Trage mich noch ein, war jetzt 3 Wochen nicht biken. 
Grüße


----------



## Skunkworks (12. September 2018)

madmax1505 schrieb:


> Sorry @Skunkworks, hab das Lager gewechselt. Bin jetzt mit einem Sentinel unterwegs.



Kein Thema, wenn du damit mehr Spaß hast!



baxxter schrieb:


> Trage mich noch ein, war jetzt 3 Wochen nicht biken.
> Grüße



Drei Wochen? Das ist schlecht.


----------



## Skunkworks (12. September 2018)

madmax1505 schrieb:


> Sorry @Skunkworks, hab das Lager gewechselt. Bin jetzt mit einem Sentinel unterwegs.



Ich nochmal. Kannst du ggf. berichten, was den Umstieg ausgemacht hat? Das Bike ist ja schon recht unterschiedlich zum 150.

Habe mir die Geo-Daten angeschaut aber daraus etwas zu schlussfolgern ist unangebracht. 
Danke

Gruss
/S.


----------



## Orby (12. September 2018)

madmax1505 schrieb:


> Sorry @Skunkworks, hab das Lager gewechselt. Bin jetzt mit einem Sentinel unterwegs.



Edit: deine Fahreindrücke sind ja schon hier gewesen
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-2019-stereo-150-29.872599/#post-15306718

Ist es ein M Rahmen geworden? Falls ja, ist es vom Handling besser geworden?


----------



## madmax1505 (12. September 2018)

Naja, es war kein Umstieg sondern ich habe meine Bestellung vom Cube storniert weil ich durch Zufall den Sentinel Carbon Rahmen entdeckt habe und mein vorheriger Rahmen das zeitliche gesegnet hat. 

Also hab ich jetzt bei 1,78m Körpergröße zu einem rahmen in M gegriffen. Schwer ist es nicht, ich schätze gute 14kg. Hab's aber nicht gewogen.
In engen Kurven ist wirklich nicht wendig aber das stört mich nicht. Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden, man kann gut damit abziehen. In manchen Situationen wo ich schon dachte jetzt gehts übern lenker hat mich das Bike gerettet. 

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Aussagen in manchen Tests etwas übertrieben mit "Mini-Downhiller" usw. Ich hatte daher auch zweifel. Aber wie sich gezeigt hat, ohne Gründe. Kommt aber natürlich immer auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an... 
Interessiert hätte mich das Cube zum Vergleich trotzdem.


----------



## Basti[08/15] (18. September 2018)

Servus, ich konnte letzten Freitag mein Stereo 150 abholen und hab es am Freitag auch schon über die Isartrails getrieben 
Bin sehr zufrieden; auch die Größe 18" passt perfekt. 

Zwei Sachen sind mir aber aufgefallen:
Gestern bin ich abends nochmal ne kleine Feierabendrunde durch den Ort gerollt und wollte irgendwann einen Manual ziehen. Allerdings war ich etwas unkonzentriert und hab zu weit hochgerissen. Musste also mit der HR-Bremse eingreifen. Dabei hat es im Bereich des Hinterrades aber einmal übel gekracht. Hab dann natürlich angehalten, aber ich konnte nichts entdecken. Hab das selbe Manöver dann nochmal provoziert, und es hat wieder gekracht. 
Hat jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte?

Des Weiteren hatte ich an der Kolbenstange vom Dämpfer gestern einen Ölfilm / SChmierfilm. Ist das normal? Hab es jetzt mal abgewischt und werde es bebachten...


----------



## rider1970 (18. September 2018)

Der Ölfilm ist normal und wichtig für die Schmierung, sollte aber nicht zur Tröpfchen Bildung kommen 

Bzgl krachen, Steckachse und Befestigung bremssattel kontrolliert?


----------



## Basti[08/15] (18. September 2018)

Hab gestern nur mal oberflächlich dran gerüttelt, allerdings schien alles festgeschraubt zu sein.

Allerdings muss ich nochmal ganz blöd fragen wie das mit der hinteren Steckachse funktioniert (hatte bisher nur die guten alten dünnen Schnellspanner-Achsen  ).
Meine hintere Steckachse hat im Gegensatz zur vorderen Steckachse keinen umlegbaren Hebel. Es schaut so aus, als wäre das einfach nur eine Kurbel zum rein- und rausschrauben der Achse. Diese Kurbel / dieser Griff hat aber 1-2mm Spiel. Ist das normal?


----------



## Skunkworks (18. September 2018)

Basti[08/15] schrieb:


> Hab gestern nur mal oberflächlich dran gerüttelt, allerdings schien alles festgeschraubt zu sein.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich nochmal ganz blöd fragen wie das mit der hinteren Steckachse funktioniert (hatte bisher nur die guten alten dünnen Schnellspanner-Achsen  ).
> Meine hintere Steckachse hat im Gegensatz zur vorderen Steckachse keinen umlegbaren Hebel. Es schaut so aus, als wäre das einfach nur eine Kurbel zum rein- und rausschrauben der Achse. Diese Kurbel / dieser Griff hat aber 1-2mm Spiel. Ist das normal?



Am Hebel kann man ziehen (als ob man den Hebel mit Achse rauszieht) und versetzen um dann weiter Schrauben zu können. Erst die letzten Gewindegänge lassen sich komplett durch drehen. Spiel sollte da keins sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (18. September 2018)

Basti[08/15] schrieb:


> Servus, ich konnte letzten Freitag mein Stereo 150 abholen und hab es am Freitag auch schon über die Isartrails getrieben
> Bin sehr zufrieden; auch die Größe 18" passt perfekt.
> 
> Zwei Sachen sind mir aber aufgefallen:
> ...



Das Geräusch könnte die Aufnahme des Dämpfer sein. War es bei mir schon mehr als ein mal und scheint sich nicht zu bessern. War deswegen schon beim Händler.


----------



## Basti[08/15] (18. September 2018)

Beschreib mal welches Geräusch dein bike gemacht hat!!


----------



## Orby (19. September 2018)

Basti[08/15] schrieb:


> Beschreib mal welches Geräusch dein bike gemacht hat!!



Dachte anfänglich es ist die Gabel weil ich meinte es von vorne zu hören. Durch den Resonanzraum vom Rahmen aber vermutlich nicht gleich zu entdecken, hat dann der Händler. Ein "Knackgeräusch". 
Unter Belastung kam das Geräusch, beim Anrollen zum Trail auf der Straße oder bei kleinen Unebenheiten. Ist schwer zu beschreiben, war einfach auf Dauer super nervig, irgendwann hörst du es und wartest schon darauf. 

Eine andere Geräuschequelle habe ich bereits gefunden. Wenn ich mit meiner 46 Schuhgröße an der Kettenstrebe ab und an die Bremsleitung berühre  beim Pedalieren.


----------



## Basti[08/15] (19. September 2018)

Ok, bei mir war es aber eher ein lautes krachen....


----------



## Hans (19. September 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Dachte anfänglich es ist die Gabel weil ich meinte es von vorne zu hören. Durch den Resonanzraum vom Rahmen aber vermutlich nicht gleich zu entdecken, hat dann der Händler. Ein "Knackgeräusch".
> Unter Belastung kam das Geräusch, beim Anrollen zum Trail auf der Straße oder bei kleinen Unebenheiten. Ist schwer zu beschreiben, war einfach auf Dauer super nervig, irgendwann hörst du es und wartest schon darauf.
> 
> Eine andere Geräuschequelle habe ich bereits gefunden. Wenn ich mit meiner 46 Schuhgröße an der Kettenstrebe ab und an die Bremsleitung berühre  beim Pedalieren.




als bei mir war es die Gabel. Der Steuersatz ist absolut trocken eingebaut. Nach dem fetten war nix mehr zu hören.

Grüße

Hans


----------



## Hans (19. September 2018)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Am Hebel kann man ziehen (als ob man den Hebel mit Achse rauszieht) und versetzen um dann weiter Schrauben zu können. Erst die letzten Gewindegänge lassen sich komplett durch drehen. Spiel sollte da keins sein.




hat jemand einen Tipp, ich suche eine hintere Steckachse für das Stereo ohne Hebel

Grüße

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (19. September 2018)

Hans schrieb:


> als bei mir war es die Gabel. Der Steuersatz ist absolut trocken eingebaut. Nach dem fetten war nix mehr zu hören.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Hans


Ja das war es beim ersten mal auch bei mir.


----------



## Hans (23. September 2018)

Hallo,

noch eine kleine Info zum Thema knacksen.
Das mit dem Steuersatz hab ich ja schon geschrieben - da fehlte das Fett. Seit einigen Wochen ist da absolute Ruhe.

Das zweite knacksen kommt aus dem Bereich des Dämpfers. Ist diese Woche deutlich stärker geworden. War auch im Stand durch drücken auf den Sattel oder Oberrohr reproduzierbar.
hab heute den Dämpfer ausgebaut und alle Kontaktstellen gefettet, war auch alles absolut trocken. Hab auch noch alle Schrauben am Rahmen nachgezogen, die linke Schraube der Dämpferwippe, mit der sie am Rahmen bebestigt ist, war total locker.

Bin jetzt eine kleine Runde ums Haus gefahren - nix mehr zu hören 

Demnächst werde ich noch die Kassette demontieren und schauen ob ausreichend.

Grüße

Hans


----------



## pointidani (24. September 2018)

Hier ein Test vom SL...
https://worldofmtb.de/material/gete...duro/test-cube-stereo-150-c62-sl-29-mtb-2019/


----------



## Ireno (26. September 2018)

Ich überlege ob ich mir ein Stereo 150 SL kaufen soll. Vorhin war ich mit dem Scott Genius 930 2013 unterwegs.
Ich war bei einem Cube Händler und habe das Bike kurz auf dem Parkplatz getestet. Von der Grösse her hat es recht gut gepasst.

Sollte beim Dämpfer der Lock-Mode komplett geschlossen sein?  Den der Hinterbau lies sich immer noch bewegen.

Wie schlägt sich das Bike im uphill? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das 150er zuviel des guten sind . 

Hat jemand schon das neue 120er Stereo getestet und kann es mit dem 150er vergleichen?


----------



## baxxter (26. September 2018)

Bei mir ist der Dämpfer auch nicht komplett geschlossen.
Uphill geht top, bin vorher ein 27,5“ 140mm AM gefahren.
Grüße


----------



## Orby (26. September 2018)

Ireno schrieb:


> Ich überlege ob ich mir ein Stereo 150 SL kaufen soll. Vorhin war ich mit dem Scott Genius 930 2013 unterwegs.
> Ich war bei einem Cube Händler und habe das Bike kurz auf dem Parkplatz getestet. Von der Grösse her hat es recht gut gepasst.
> 
> Sollte beim Dämpfer der Lock-Mode komplett geschlossen sein?  Den der Hinterbau lies sich immer noch bewegen.
> ...



Ich nutze den Lockout nur auf langen Asphaltanstiegen, im Gelände finde ich den mittleren Modus besser da er mehr Grip und Komfort generiert. 
Ist viel Einstellungssache. Ich nutze meinen Federweg aus und das Bike ist schonend zu Fahren. Kannst natürlich vom Grundsetup härter trimmen, nur ob ich dann so ein Bike brauche wenn ich es auf "Racefully" trimme? Etwas überspitzt. 
Wieweit natürlich dein Bike beim Händler sinnvoll auf dich abgestimmt war? Habt ihr euch die Mühe gemacht den SAG korrekt ein zu stellen? 

Das 120 würde ich vom Papier her was die Geo betrifft etwas lebendiger (leichter zu Fahren) bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten einordnen. Es ist vom Radstand und Kettenstrebe etwas kürzer und der Lenkwinkel etwas steiler. 

Da du fragts ob das 150 nicht zu viel wäre, sehe ich persönlich das 930 etwas skeptisch. Wenn ich die Geo lese, behaupte ich es braucht von diesen drei Bikes den aktivsten Fahrstil bzw. höchste Grundgeschwindikeit um es effektiv zum Arbeiten zu bringen.


----------



## Ireno (26. September 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Lockout nur auf langen Asphaltanstiegen, im Gelände finde ich den mittleren Modus besser da er mehr Grip und Komfort generiert.
> Ist viel Einstellungssache. Ich nutze meinen Federweg aus und das Bike ist schonend zu Fahren. Kannst natürlich vom Grundsetup härter trimmen, nur ob ich dann so ein Bike brauche wenn ich es auf "Racefully" trimme? Etwas überspitzt.
> Wieweit natürlich dein Bike beim Händler sinnvoll auf dich abgestimmt war? Habt ihr euch die Mühe gemacht den SAG korrekt ein zu stellen?
> 
> ...




Ich habe nur kurz die Grösse getestet. Der Sag wurde nicht verstellt. 

Was meinst du mit effektiv zum Arbeiten zu bringen?

Beim Genius war die Kettenstrebe mit 450 eher lang. Das habe ich stark gespürt wenn ich die Front anheben wollte. Das hat mich auch ein wenig gestört.


----------



## Orby (26. September 2018)

Ireno schrieb:


> Ich habe nur kurz die Grösse getestet. Der Sag wurde nicht verstellt.
> 
> Was meinst du mit effektiv zum Arbeiten zu bringen?
> 
> Beim Genius war die Kettenstrebe mit 450 eher lang. Das habe ich stark gespürt wenn ich die Front anheben wollte. Das hat mich auch ein wenig gestört.



Ich dachte du beziehst dich auf wippen beim Pedalieren, deswegen meine Antwort. 
Der Dämpfer hat keinen "harten" Lockout. Ob ein knallharter "theoretischer kompletter" Lockout sinnvol ist bei einem Enduro Bike ist fraglich. 

Das Genius ist länger vom Reach und Kettenstrebe und hat auch in der hohen Position einen flacheren Lenkwinkel, somit auch längeren Radstand. Es wird sich also vermutlich bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten wohl fühlen und bei (vor allem) langsamer Fahrt mehr Körpereinsatz, aktiven Fahrstil, erfodern. 
Oder anders gesagt, von hinten Fahren ( z.B. Einsteiger neigen unbeabsichtigt gerne dazu wenn es steil wird) ist nicht, dann bekommst das Bike nicht um die Kurve und bist Passagier auf deinem Bike.


----------



## Ireno (28. September 2018)

Kann jemand bitte mal die Tretlagerhöhe messen?


----------



## Hans (28. September 2018)

Ireno schrieb:


> Kann jemand bitte mal die Tretlagerhöhe messen?


Bei mir 343 mm mit 2,4er Conti Baron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ireno (28. September 2018)

Hans schrieb:


> Bei mir 343 mm mit 2,4er Conti Baron



Vielen Dank, ich nehme an das ist im unbelasteten Zustand ?


----------



## Hans (28. September 2018)

Ireno schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ich nehme an das ist im unbelasteten Zustand ?


Richtig


----------



## Basti[08/15] (28. September 2018)

Servus... ich hab an einer Schraube vom Dämpfer so unschöne Lack-Abplatzer... habt ihr sowas auch?


 

Und mein Dämpfer ölt ziemlich... das ist mein erstes Fully, daher fehlt mir der Vergleich... Aber ist das normal? Aufm photo sieht man das Öl deutlich, und letzte Woche hatte ich es erst trocken gewischt...

 

mfg


----------



## Markus1FC (1. Oktober 2018)

Mal ne Frage an alle die ihr Stereo schon haben oder zumindest mal damit gefahren sind.
Was haltet ihr davon?

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das 150 TM anzuschaffen. Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist ja überragend.
Ich habe allerdings gewisse Zweifel was die Qualität betrifft, da es preislich schon ein ganzes Stück unter den anderen Bikes anzusiedeln ist.

Kann man dieses Bike bereits als Enduro zählen? Gibt ja ne Menge Enduro Bikes, welche über mehr Federungsweg verfügen.


----------



## Orby (1. Oktober 2018)

Basti[08/15] schrieb:


> Servus... ich hab an einer Schraube vom Dämpfer so unschöne Lack-Abplatzer... habt ihr sowas auch?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 777701
> 
> ...



Der Dämpfer sollte einen minimalen Schmierfilm haben, jedoch sollte er nicht tropfen oder Öl verlieren. Ist schwer ab zu schätzen vom Bild her. 



Markus1FC schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an alle die ihr Stereo schon haben oder zumindest mal damit gefahren sind.
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das 150 TM anzuschaffen. Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist ja überragend.
> ...



Ich würde vorsichtig behaupten die Qualität ist etwas merkbar bei den Toleranzen bzw. wie das Bike zusammengeschraubt wurde. Das letztere ist nicht gerade der Hit bei Cube. Also nachkontrollieren. 
Ein Santa Cruz hat natürlich einen anderen Preis und theoretisch lebenslange Garantie, hier darf jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Ich würde ein Enduro nicht am Federweg alleine fest machen. Es ist die Geo und die Komponentenwahl. 
Die Geo beim 150 Cube ist für mich alltagstauglich, nicht zu extrem wie z.B. Sentinal. Der Federweg ist effektiv und nicht nur massiver (sinnloser) Federweg. Finde das Hinterbaukonzept um Welten besser als vom alten 160 Stereo. Nutzt den Federweg und gleichzeitg hat es mehr Pop als das 160 Stereo. Die 10mm weniger Federweg sind nicht zu spüren. Federweg allein bringt nichts wenn er uneffektiv ist.  
Eine 36 Fox oder eine Lyrik sowie die Laufräder und Bremsen sind für mich auch klar im Endurobereich angesiedelt.  

Willst du einen verkappten Downhiller ist das 150 vermutlich die falsche Wahl, da gibt es extremere.


----------



## Orby (1. Oktober 2018)

Wenn es interessiert. Finde es spannend, da werden ja mal wirklich Details benannt zur Abstimmung vom Bike. 

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/cube-...nsen-vs-greg-callaghan-finale-ligure-ews.html


----------



## Skunkworks (10. Oktober 2018)

Basti[08/15] schrieb:


> Servus... ich hab an einer Schraube vom Dämpfer so unschöne Lack-Abplatzer... habt ihr sowas auch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe keinen Abplatzer

Dämpfer ölt nicht, verhält sich wie jeder anderer



Markus1FC schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an alle die ihr Stereo schon haben oder zumindest mal damit gefahren sind.
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das 150 TM anzuschaffen. Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist ja überragend.
> ...



Welche Zweifel bezüglich der Qualität hast du denn genau?
Ich bin das Rad inzwischen einige KM gefahren, meist bei staubigen, trockenen Verhältnissen. Jetzt grade in Andorra (Bikepark) und in Santa Coloma de Farnes.


Ich musste bisher zweimal das untere Lager des Dämpfer reinigen und neu fetten, da es geknarzt hat.
selbiges einmal mit dem Steuersatz.
Die Lager der Laufräder habe ich einmal nachgestellt. Feine Sache, dass das geht. Allerdings ist am HR der Bereich zwischen lose und zu fest schon arg klein.
Ansonsten ist der Hinterbau ohne verschraubter Achse etwas labberig und die Antiklapperausstattung der Züge ist einfach aber funktioniert (Bürste).

Mal anders: die Preise der anderen Bikes sind vll einfach zu hoch?

Zur Ausstattung und Geo hat @Orby ja schon geantwortet, dem pflichte ich uneingeschränkt bei.


----------



## Skunkworks (10. Oktober 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Wenn es interessiert. Finde es spannend, da werden ja mal wirklich Details benannt zur Abstimmung vom Bike.
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/cube-...nsen-vs-greg-callaghan-finale-ligure-ews.html



Vielleicht wird meine Tabelle weiter gepflegt, wenn die TM Fahrer ihre Räder ausgeliefert bekommen, für uns SL Fahrer sind die Abstimmungen interessant aber nicht nutzbar.

Und wie im Fotofred von jemandem bemerkt: Es scheinen 170er Gabeln zu sein. - ist dem Factory Team egal aber bei uns erlischt die Gewährleistung. Würde mir von dem Winkeln her auch taugen.


----------



## Orby (11. Oktober 2018)

Auch mal eine Variante. 
Das Bike vom Nico Lau. Er ist ja noch Markenbotschafter. 
Dachte hab mal irgendwo gelesen das C68 wäre ihm zu steif.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus1FC (11. Oktober 2018)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Habe keinen Abplatzer
> 
> Dämpfer ölt nicht, verhält sich wie jeder anderer
> 
> ...



Direkte Zweifel habe ich nicht, aber bei einem günstigen Preis muss man sich mal informieren woran es liegt. Habe aber auch den Eindruck, dass speziell einige US Bikes maßlos überteuert sind.

Dass man mal Dämpfer und Steuersatz ausbauen, reinigen und fetten muss, ist mir schon klar, speziell nach intensivem Bikepark Besuch. Ab Werk aus soll Cube ja auch nicht allzu Großzügig mit Fett an Lagerstellen sein, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Habe mich schon drauf eingestellt das nachzuholen, sobald ich meins bekomme. Ist aber ja auch kein großer Aufwand.

Ich bin mir im Moment halt extrem unsicher welches Bike ich nehmen soll. Entweder das 150 TM oder das 140 TM. 
Das 140 ist halt mal satte 1000€ billiger und sicherlich Tourentauglicher als das 150. Dafür hat das 150 aber sicherlich mehr Reserven wenn es mal ruppiger wird (fahre Bikepark Winterberg und Olpe).
Jemand vielleicht ne Empfehlung???


----------



## Skunkworks (11. Oktober 2018)

Markus1FC schrieb:


> (...)
> Ich bin mir im Moment halt extrem unsicher welches Bike ich nehmen soll. Entweder das 150 TM oder das 140 TM.
> Das 140 ist halt mal satte 1000€ billiger und sicherlich Tourentauglicher als das 150. Dafür hat das 150 aber sicherlich mehr Reserven wenn es mal ruppiger wird (fahre Bikepark Winterberg und Olpe).
> Jemand vielleicht ne Empfehlung???



Wird vom Gewicht her etwas leichter sein, weil 27,5. Das 150 ist mM nach voll tourentauglich, man muss halt die Reifen wechseln, will man längere Touren fahren,  denn auf DH tauglichen Reifen rollt jedes Rad wie ein Sack Nüsse. Bergauf geht das Ding sehr gut und wippt sehr gering und mein Maßstab ist mein Specialized Epic mit Brain.

Du solltest beide zur Probe fahren, wenn irgend möglich und schauen was du eher willst.


----------



## Markus1FC (11. Oktober 2018)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Du solltest beide zur Probe fahren, wenn irgend möglich und schauen was du eher willst.



Tja, Probe fahren ist nicht so ganz einfach, das hat ja keiner auf Lager liegen. Zumindest nicht bei mir in der Nähe.


----------



## Orby (11. Oktober 2018)

Markus1FC schrieb:


> Direkte Zweifel habe ich nicht, aber bei einem günstigen Preis muss man sich mal informieren woran es liegt. Habe aber auch den Eindruck, dass speziell einige US Bikes maßlos überteuert sind.
> 
> Dass man mal Dämpfer und Steuersatz ausbauen, reinigen und fetten muss, ist mir schon klar, speziell nach intensivem Bikepark Besuch. Ab Werk aus soll Cube ja auch nicht allzu Großzügig mit Fett an Lagerstellen sein, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Habe mich schon drauf eingestellt das nachzuholen, sobald ich meins bekomme. Ist aber ja auch kein großer Aufwand.
> 
> ...



Empfehlung ist schwer, aber einfach mal ein paar Eindrücke. 

Durch das Forum habe ich eine nette Bikebekanntschaft gemacht, sind also mal gemeinsam auf die Hometrails hier. Er mit seinem 140TM und ich mit meinem 150SL. Bergauf ist er deutlich fitter, also kein Maßstab. War aber nicht abgehängt. Bergab habe ich an dem Tag gebummelt, er war also auch schneller. In dem Trail sind Wurzeln, wenige Absätze und eine Rille mit losem Gestein. Auf den 25km und ca. 500 HM Hometrail kein großer Unterschied behaupte ich. Da ist es die Tagesform und die Fitness. 

Letzten Donnerstag waren ich und Zerzal aus dem Forum hier mit seinem Stereo 160 aus 2015 in Flims/Laax zusammen unterwegs. Waren 6 Abfahren und zusammen ca. 4.500 Tiefenmeter im Trail. 
Auf der letzten Runde haben wir gechillt und Zerzal mit einem anderen Bike geredet, bin also alleine in die letzte Sektion rein. Als Zerzal ankam unten " Dachte du wolltest langsam machen". Ich bin 2 Sekunden langsamer gewesen (1.44 Min Sektion laut Strava) als auf der 2 oder 3 Abfahrt, pfeifend unter dem Helm, einfach sauber chillige gefahren.
Genau dieses Erlebnis hatte ich im Sommer pod Smrkem. 
Im Mai mit dem Stereo 160 und 27.5 (auch Marry, Hans und Eagle ca. 0,8 kg leichter), Vollgasfahrt 3.12 Min und Herzfrequenz 152 am Ende. 
"Vollgasfahrt" mit dem 150 SL, 3.08 Min, HF ? . Den gleichen Trail chillig, sauber 3.16 Min und HF 142 am Ende.  
Bist einfach entspannt schnell mit dem 150. Das Bike stresst mich nicht, es gibt mir Vertrauen und ist unaufgerergt. 

Das 140 TM ist schon ein "Mini-Enduro", auch im Park musst dich damit nicht verstecken. 
Das 150 TM kannst durch den X2 Dämpfer halt sehr plüschig, schluckfreudig trimmen. Was es im Gegenzug wieder etwas wippender machen im offenen Modus. 
Die SG Bereifung am 150 TM würde ich sowieso wechseln. 560 gr gespart, weniger Verschleiß und weniger Rollwiederstand. Dann lieber 0,2 Bar mehr Druck und SnakeSkin im Park. Dafür deutlich alltagstauglicher. 

Es bleibt mehr die Frage ob 27.5 oder 29. Einige die früher 160 Stereo gefahren sind, sind jetzt auf das 140 TM umgestiegen. Glaube bereut hat es keiner. Ich wollte wieder 29 fahren und habe es auch nicht bereut. 

Ich lehne mich aus dem Fenster, das 29 musst einfach etwas aktiver fahren. Hab es letzten Donnerstag gemerkt auf der ersten Runde, bin da zu hoch und zu weit hinten gestanden. Da arbeitet es dann irgendwie nicht wirklich schön, da ist man mehr Passagier statt Pilot dann. 

So meine Gedanken, vielleicht helfen sie ja etwas weiter.


----------



## damianfromhell (11. Oktober 2018)

Geo sollte ziemlich gut sein da sie zu Speci ziemlich ähnlich ist


----------



## Orby (11. Oktober 2018)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Geo sollte ziemlich gut sein da sie zu Speci ziemlich ähnlich ist



Stimmt. War auch für mich ein interessanter Anhaltspunkt. 
Wobei sich die ca. 65,5-66 ° Lenkwinkel, Kettenstrebe 432-437mm, Sitzwinkel etwas über 75° und dazu 460-470mm Reach in L etwas als typisches Maß für Alltagstaugliche 29 Enduros zu etablieren scheinen. 
Die downhilllastigen sind noch etwas flacher vom Lenkwinkel, etwas mehr Reach und Spielerein am Offset. 

Könnte wetten, das neue Strive wird auch in diesem Bereich sich bewegen wenn es mal kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus1FC (12. Oktober 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Empfehlung ist schwer, aber einfach mal ein paar Eindrücke.
> 
> Durch das Forum habe ich eine nette Bikebekanntschaft gemacht, sind also mal gemeinsam auf die Hometrails hier. Er mit seinem 140TM und ich mit meinem 150SL. Bergauf ist er deutlich fitter, also kein Maßstab. War aber nicht abgehängt. Bergab habe ich an dem Tag gebummelt, er war also auch schneller. In dem Trail sind Wurzeln, wenige Absätze und eine Rille mit losem Gestein. Auf den 25km und ca. 500 HM Hometrail kein großer Unterschied behaupte ich. Da ist es die Tagesform und die Fitness.
> 
> ...



Ja danke, hast mir sehr geholfen mit deiner ausführlichen Beschreibung. Leichter gemacht hast du mir die Kaufentscheidung damit aber nicht 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem X2 Dämpfer. Der hat doch nur 2 Stufen, Open und Firm, ist das richtig?
Der DPX2 im 140 hat dagegen ja noch einen Medium Mode. Ist das ein Problem dass der X2 "nur" 2 Modi hat oder braucht man den Medium Mode gar nicht?


----------



## Ecko88 (12. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

fährt schon jemand das Bike in Größe 22 und wenn ja, wie groß seid ihr?


----------



## adamkg (12. Oktober 2018)

Ecko88: Ich fahre ein 22-er mit 186 cm. Die Größe passt ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Skunkworks (12. Oktober 2018)

adamkg schrieb:


> Ecko88: Ich fahre ein 22-er mit 186 cm. Die Größe passt ausgezeichnet.


Magst du deine Abstimmung in der Liste in meiner Signatur angeben?


----------



## cryzz (12. Oktober 2018)

adamkg schrieb:


> Ecko88: Ich fahre ein 22-er mit 186 cm. Die Größe passt ausgezeichnet.


Kannst du mal ein Bild vom Bike von der Seite posten. Danke...


----------



## Orby (12. Oktober 2018)

adamkg schrieb:


> Ecko88: Ich fahre ein 22-er mit 186 cm. Die Größe passt ausgezeichnet.



1,86m und SL 88cm und das 20 passt perfekt 
Man merkt ist eine Sache der persönlichen Vorlieben.


----------



## alex-schwarz (12. Oktober 2018)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Ja klar gibt es verschiedenste Faktoren und ich bin bei dir, wenn du sagst, dass es nur bei einer Grundabstimmung hilft.
> 
> Wer will kann hier gerne sein SetUp eintragen:
> ===KLICK===
> ...


Servus Jungs, 
Bin seit heute auch Stereo 150 SL Fahrer.. Vorher YT Capra Race 27,5 Zoll..
Bin schon gespannt morgen auf den ersten Trail..
Bei Körpergröße 178 und fahrfertigen 85 kg habe ich zum 18 Zoll Rahmen gegriffen.. 
@Skunkworks 
Laut der Rockshox Tabelle kommen aber ganz andere Werte raus als du in die Tabelle eingetragen hast.. Bist du von deiner Einstellung wieder abgewichen? 
Du hast eingetragen 72 PSI und 12 klicks bei 83 kg eingetragen. Laut Rechner komme ich bei deinem Gewicht auf 87 PSI und 8 Klicks. 
Bin jetzt als Anfangssetup mal in die Mitte mit 80 PSI und 11 Klicks gegangen.. werde Samstag und Sonntag im Fichtelgebirge testen und euch dann Feedback geben.. 
Grüße aus Franken..


----------



## adamkg (13. Oktober 2018)

Die Tabelle werde ich noch ausfüllen, aber momentan steht die Ausstattung gar nicht fest, daher auch die Einstellungen nicht. Hier ein paar Fotos mit Handy (bessere Fotos kommen noch auch). 14,6 kg mit Supergravity Reifen und Pedalen. Der Rahmen selbst mit Schaltungskabel, Achse, Klemme und Innenlager ist 2837g (ohne Dämpfer).


----------



## Skunkworks (14. Oktober 2018)

alex-schwarz schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> Bin seit heute auch Stereo 150 SL Fahrer.. Vorher YT Capra Race 27,5 Zoll..
> Bin schon gespannt morgen auf den ersten Trail..
> Bei Körpergröße 178 und fahrfertigen 85 kg habe ich zum 18 Zoll Rahmen gegriffen..
> ...



Hi, ich bin noch längst nicht am Ende mit den Einstellungen, hab mich anfangs an den Empfehlungen orientiert und dann an die Verhältnisse der Home-Trails angepasst, daher die Abweichungen. Jetzt war ich gestern in Winterberg und hatte die Drücke erhöht (80/215psi und 1,5/1,7bar), heute auf den Home-Trails waren die zu hoch und ich hab das Gefühl gehabt auf einen XC-Bike zu sitzen. Ich werde daher die Tabelle mit dem Marker für Trail/Bikepark Setting ergänzen.

Für das WARUM ich mit weniger als empfohlen fahre, muss ich weiter ausholen. Wenn ich es aber reduziere, dann das es im Taunus meist verblockt ist, ich lieber eine Federung habe, die mal durchschlägt anstatt Reserven zurück hält und noch dazu bei CX- Rennen gelernt habe mit extrem wenig Reifendruck zu fahren. Ist zwar kein Vergleich aber die 0,2 bar mehr Druck im VR bei einem 2,5''/29" Reifen ist ne ganze Menge mehr Luft. Mir hat damit bei den aktuellen, trockenen Verhältnissen an Grip gefehlt. Sprünge gingen aber besser. 
Es ist noch lange nicht alles fix ;-)


----------



## haarriss (14. Oktober 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Stimmt. War auch für mich ein interessanter Anhaltspunkt.
> Wobei sich die ca. 65,5-66 ° Lenkwinkel, Kettenstrebe 432-437mm, Sitzwinkel etwas über 75° und dazu 460-470mm Reach in L etwas als typisches Maß für Alltagstaugliche 29 Enduros zu etablieren scheinen.
> Die downhilllastigen sind noch etwas flacher vom Lenkwinkel, etwas mehr Reach und Spielerein am Offset.
> 
> Könnte wetten, das neue Strive wird auch in diesem Bereich sich bewegen wenn es mal kommt.



Muss dem zustimmen! Geo ist super ausgewogen. Ich habe mich auf das 150TM drauf gesetzt und fand die Geo gleich passend. Das 160TM hatte ich beim Bike Festival unmittelbar im Vergleich gefahren und es war sehr ähnlich, war allerdings gefühlt in 18" etwas länger. War jetzt natürlich nicht optimiert, insofern nur eine Momentaufnahme! Man muss immer aufpassen, dass die Reach-Werte im Verhältnis zum Stack und zur Lenker Höhe (Spacer & Lenker-Rise) zu sehen sind! Leider wird immer nur vom Reach geschrieben ... 

Da ich zu einem 29er tendierte, sah ich jetzt keinen Vorteil beim 160TM - ausser dass der Hinterreifen nicht so schnell die Hose berührt ...

Die Geo vom Cube ist wirklich gut, es klettert 1a auch auf steilen Schotterwegen, wie man sie häufig hier in den (Vor-)Alpen findet. Bergab läuft es super und sicher ...  Es ist ein erstklassiges Touren-Bike!

Bei der Geo muss ich allerdings sagen, dass es sich von grundsätzlichen Sitzposition nicht so stark von meinem 15 Jahre (!) alten bisherigen 26" Bike unterscheidet.  Klar, Lenkwinkel sind deutlich flacher und Vorbau ist nochmals kürzer, aber ich musste mich jetzt nicht wirklich umgewöhnen.

Naja, Pedalen berühren nun häufiger den Boden, da Tretlager niedriger. Und etwas mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad ist auch nötig, aber dass wars fast schon. Ähnliches war mir letztes Jahr im Urlaub aufgefallen, da hatte ich ein Spezialized Chamber für den Slickrock Trail geliehen und es es fuhr sich auch wie gewohnt. CUBE, als auch Spezialized, haben scheinbar eine gute "Allround Geometrie" ... was nichts schlechtes sein muss

Also, bevor jetzt alle den Kopfschütteln, das 29" fährt sich natürlich schon deutlich flotter und souveräner als das alte 26", und ja, es war schon die richtige Entscheidung mal was modernes zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ecko88 (15. Oktober 2018)

Ecko88 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fährt schon jemand das Bike in Größe 22 und wenn ja, wie groß seid ihr?



Ich fragte, da ich 1,96m (SL 100) bin. Und ob jemand ähnlich langes eins fährt.


----------



## Skunkworks (15. Oktober 2018)

Hab eine Spalte für das Setup Bikepark/Everyday in der Liste nachgepflegt.

Gestern hab ich zum ersten mal neue Schuhe mit weit nach hinten gestellten Klickies gefahren. Ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aber gegen Ende fühlte ich mich schon ganz wohl. Der Sattel kommt dadurch tiefer und auch etwas weiter vor, was noch mehr Bewegungsfreiheit bedeutet. Aber die neue Position auf dem Pedal soll die Waden entlasten, speziell bei Sprüngen war das gestern (in Verbindung mit der härteren Abstimmung) ein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## adamkg (16. Oktober 2018)

Ecko88 schrieb:


> Ich fragte, da ich 1,96m (SL 100) bin. Und ob jemand ähnlich langes eins fährt.


Ich fahre ein 22" mit 186 cm (50 mm Vorbau). Passt perfekt, aber mit 196 cm hast du sowieso keine andere Wahl - vorausgesetzt du möchtest ein Cube fahren.


----------



## alex-schwarz (21. Oktober 2018)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin noch längst nicht am Ende mit den Einstellungen, hab mich anfangs an den Empfehlungen orientiert und dann an die Verhältnisse der Home-Trails angepasst, daher die Abweichungen. Jetzt war ich gestern in Winterberg und hatte die Drücke erhöht (80/215psi und 1,5/1,7bar), heute auf den Home-Trails waren die zu hoch und ich hab das Gefühl gehabt auf einen XC-Bike zu sitzen. Ich werde daher die Tabelle mit dem Marker für Trail/Bikepark Setting ergänzen.
> 
> Für das WARUM ich mit weniger als empfohlen fahre, muss ich weiter ausholen. Wenn ich es aber reduziere, dann das es im Taunus meist verblockt ist, ich lieber eine Federung habe, die mal durchschlägt anstatt Reserven zurück hält und noch dazu bei CX- Rennen gelernt habe mit extrem wenig Reifendruck zu fahren. Ist zwar kein Vergleich aber die 0,2 bar mehr Druck im VR bei einem 2,5''/29" Reifen ist ne ganze Menge mehr Luft. Mir hat damit bei den aktuellen, trockenen Verhältnissen an Grip gefehlt. Sprünge gingen aber besser.
> Es ist noch lange nicht alles fix ;-)



Vielleicht musst ein wenig mit den Tokens in der Lyrik spielen? Weiß jemand zufällig mit wievielen das Cube Serienmäßig ausgeliefert wird?
Bin eigentlich auch eher der komfortablere Fahrer und nutze meinen Federweg gerne komplett aus..


----------



## Orby (21. Oktober 2018)

alex-schwarz schrieb:


> Vielleicht musst ein wenig mit den Tokens in der Lyrik spielen? Weiß jemand zufällig mit wievielen das Cube Serienmäßig ausgeliefert wird?
> Bin eigentlich auch eher der komfortablere Fahrer und nutze meinen Federweg gerne komplett aus..



Sind 2 drin. 
Ich fahre mit einem drin und passt besser für mich.


----------



## alex-schwarz (21. Oktober 2018)

Ok alles klar.. mit dem Gedanken um einen Token zu reduzieren spiele ich auch.. 

Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich ein Mittel um diese blöde untere Dämpferschraube knackfrei zu bekommen? Habs schon mit fett und ohne fett versucht.. hält immer ca 10 km und dann fängts wieder an.. schon 5 mal auseinander gehabt.. echt nervig dieses knacken.. in Facebook auf der Cube Seite haben sich auch schon etliche deswegen beschwert.. Scheint da eine Passform nicht zu stimmen.. 
Was habt uhr dagegen unternommen oder gibts das Problem bei euch nicht???


----------



## Hans (21. Oktober 2018)

Hallo 
Ich hab die auch gefettet und jetzt ist Ruhe.  Bei mir war auch noch die linke Befestigunsschraube der Dämpferwippe am Rahmen locker. Hast Du die mal geprüft ?


----------



## alex-schwarz (21. Oktober 2018)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hab die auch gefettet und jetzt ist Ruhe.  Bei mir war auch noch die linke Befestigunsschraube der Dämpferwippe am Rahmen locker. Hast Du die mal geprüft ?



Hab alle anderen Schrauben schon mehrfach überprüft.. des ist definitiv der Bolzen der unteren Dämpferaufnahne.. das geknacke ist ja immer ne kurze zeit weg wenn ich den Bolzen rausnehme und saubermache.. ich denke eher dass da was mit der Passform vom Bolzen nicht stimmt..


----------



## Skunkworks (21. Oktober 2018)

alex-schwarz schrieb:


> Vielleicht musst ein wenig mit den Tokens in der Lyrik spielen? Weiß jemand zufällig mit wievielen das Cube Serienmäßig ausgeliefert wird?
> Bin eigentlich auch eher der komfortablere Fahrer und nutze meinen Federweg gerne komplett aus..





Orby schrieb:


> Sind 2 drin.
> Ich fahre mit einem drin und passt besser für mich.



Wollte ich auch schon längst geändert haben, aber ich habe zwei Kasetten-Tools mit Dorn... und als ich letztens im Laden war, hab ich ein solches Tool ohne Dorn vergessen zu kaufen...

Heute war ein Tag wo ich mir der gleichen Einstellung, bei gleichen Bedingungen und auf den gleichen Trails wie gestern mal so garnicht klar gekommen bin. Krass wie die Tagesform da schon mal quer kommt. Jedenfalls musste ich heute Madame mit dem Rallon vor lassen. Was mich daran erinnert hat, das ein Tausch unbedingt notwendig ist. Aber erst nachdem der Token raus ist. 

Jetzt soll ja schlechtes Wetter kommen. Da findet sich bestimmt die Zeit am Rad zu basteln. Reduktion auf ein Token und Bremsleitung kürzen steht oben auf der Liste. Ggf noch eine 170er One Up Stütze. 

Wegen der unteren Dämpferschraube: nur alle paar Wochen habe ich das Knarzen, was ja schnell behoben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (21. Oktober 2018)

alex-schwarz schrieb:


> Hab alle anderen Schrauben schon mehrfach überprüft.. des ist definitiv der Bolzen der unteren Dämpferaufnahne.. das geknacke ist ja immer ne kurze zeit weg wenn ich den Bolzen rausnehme und saubermache.. ich denke eher dass da was mit der Passform vom Bolzen nicht stimmt..



Schaltauge und Schaltung auch? War bei mir auch mal ein Auslöser für knacken. 
Ansonsten: Fette auch mal die konischen Flächen der Schrauben.


----------



## Hans (21. Oktober 2018)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Schaltauge und Schaltung auch? War bei mir auch mal ein Auslöser für knacken.
> Ansonsten: Fette auch mal die konischen Flächen der Schrauben.


Genau
 Ich hab auch zwischen Dämpferbuchsen und Rahmen Carbonpaste geschmiert


----------



## hesc (23. Oktober 2018)

So, nach ewiger Suche nach einem neuen Rad (sitze aktuell auf einem Radon Slide 150, mit dem ich extrem zufrieden war) hab ich mich nun auch für ein Stereo (29 TM in 20 Zoll) entschieden. Das Bike wurde von meinem Händler bestellt und als Lieferdatum wurde mir der 06. Mai genannt!?!?!? Dieses Lieferdatum wurde dem Händler von Cube genannt. Es scheint so zu sein, dass es exterm vergriffen ist und wenn man es bestellen müsste es kaum noch zeitnah zu bekommen ist. Einzige Chance ist, dass ein Händler sich ein paar Räder vorab bestellt hat, die noch zu haben sind... Da mein Händler eigentlich eine Kette ist, hat er nun in der Zentrale nachgefragt und ja, die haben vorab ein paar Räder bestellt. Nun soll ich eines von diesen bekommen, wann weiß aber aktuell niemand .... irgendwie sehr traurig


----------



## Cubie (24. Oktober 2018)

hesc schrieb:


> So, nach ewiger Suche nach einem neuen Rad (sitze aktuell auf einem Radon Slide 150, mit dem ich extrem zufrieden war) hab ich mich nun auch für ein Stereo (29 TM in 20 Zoll) entschieden. Das Bike wurde von meinem Händler bestellt und als Lieferdatum wurde mir der 06. Mai genannt!?!?!? Dieses Lieferdatum wurde dem Händler von Cube genannt. Es scheint so zu sein, dass es exterm vergriffen ist und wenn man es bestellen müsste es kaum noch zeitnah zu bekommen ist. Einzige Chance ist, dass ein Händler sich ein paar Räder vorab bestellt hat, die noch zu haben sind... Da mein Händler eigentlich eine Kette ist, hat er nun in der Zentrale nachgefragt und ja, die haben vorab ein paar Räder bestellt. Nun soll ich eines von diesen bekommen, wann weiß aber aktuell niemand .... irgendwie sehr traurig


Ganz ehrlich so ganz versteh ich deine Post nicht 
Versuche es mal zusammenzufassen:
1. Radon war prima Bike
2. Stereo 29 TM wird das Neue weil, moderner und irgendwie Lust auf was neues.
3. Die 2018 Modelle sind ausverkauft.
4. Das Stereo soll erst im Mai kommen
Warum eigentlich so spät?
Die ganzen Händler im Netz geben als Liefertermin 
KW 47/48 2018 an?
Und da muß man dann auch nicht mehr traurig sein, wenn das neue Bike schon vor Weihnachten einfliegt..


----------



## hesc (24. Oktober 2018)

Cubie schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich so ganz versteh ich deine Post nicht
> Versuche es mal zusammenzufassen:
> 1. Radon war prima Bike
> 2. Stereo 29 TM wird das Neue weil, moderner und irgendwie Lust auf was neues.
> ...



"Die ganzen Händler im Netz"... na dann sag mal wieviele du findest... und dann noch in Österreich. Und nein, will mir das Rad nicht von irgendwo schicken lassen, dann hätt ich mir ja gleich beim Versandhändler ein Rad kaufen können.
Ist ja in Prinzip ein gutes Zeichen, scheinbar gibt es viele die das Bike wollen, ich fahr halt solange mit dem alten Bike weiter ...


----------



## hesc (25. Oktober 2018)

hesc schrieb:


> So, nach ewiger Suche nach einem neuen Rad (sitze aktuell auf einem Radon Slide 150, mit dem ich extrem zufrieden war) hab ich mich nun auch für ein Stereo (29 TM in 20 Zoll) entschieden. Das Bike wurde von meinem Händler bestellt und als Lieferdatum wurde mir der 06. Mai genannt!?!?!? Dieses Lieferdatum wurde dem Händler von Cube genannt. Es scheint so zu sein, dass es exterm vergriffen ist und wenn man es bestellen müsste es kaum noch zeitnah zu bekommen ist. Einzige Chance ist, dass ein Händler sich ein paar Räder vorab bestellt hat, die noch zu haben sind... Da mein Händler eigentlich eine Kette ist, hat er nun in der Zentrale nachgefragt und ja, die haben vorab ein paar Räder bestellt. Nun soll ich eines von diesen bekommen, wann weiß aber aktuell niemand .... irgendwie sehr traurig



Update: Heute die Info bekommen, dass ich echt eines der vorbestellten Bikes bekomme kann, mit geplanten Lieferdatum KW 50. Daher alles perfekt, zumindest für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (25. Oktober 2018)

hesc schrieb:


> Update: Heute die Info bekommen, dass ich echt eines der vorbestellten Bikes bekomme kann, mit geplanten Lieferdatum KW 50. Daher alles perfekt, zumindest für mich



Freut mich für dich, tolles Bike mit Mega-Ausstattung


----------



## Ireno (26. Oktober 2018)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 20'' SL auch bei mir neu im Stall.
> Bisherige Änderungen:  die Baron 2.4 vom alten Rad (auch 29 aber ein Racebike mit viel weniger Federweg, welches auf Trailbike umgerüstet wurde) aufgezogen, um zumindest eine Komponente identisch zu haben.
> ...



Ich bin heute 3 bikes probegefahren. 
Das Scott genius 910, spark ultimate und per Zufall konnte ich noch ein Orbea Rallon für ca 30min testen.

Die Sitzposition beim Spark ist mir zu sportlich.  Beim Genius konnte mich die Gabel/ Einstellungen nicht überzeugen. Dort hat was mit dem Rebound nicht gepasst. 

Das Rallon war auf der kurzen Runde auch sehr angenehm, jedoch wären mir die Reifen/ Laufräder für die Hometrails zuviel. Mich hat erstaunt das die Grösse L bei 174 passt. 

Ich wäre froh wenn du deinen Vergleich zwischen dem Rallon und dem Stereo 150 noch schreiben könntest.

Leider konnte ich das Stereo 150SL in 18" nur ganz kurz auf dem Parkplatz testen.


----------



## Skunkworks (26. Oktober 2018)

Ireno schrieb:


> Ich bin heute 3 bikes probegefahren.
> Das Scott genius 910, spark ultimate und per Zufall konnte ich noch ein Orbea Rallon für ca 30min testen.
> 
> Die Sitzposition beim Spark ist mir zu sportlich.  Beim Genius konnte mich die Gabel/ Einstellungen nicht überzeugen. Dort hat was mit dem Rebound nicht gepasst.
> ...



Es ist leider so, dass ich noch nicht wirklich dazu gekommen bin, denn ganz ehrlich: Ich musste erstmal das Stereo richtig fahren können, ist halt das erste Enduro und ich ein alter Sack, der bisher nur ein XCO Bike hatte.

Aber jetzt steht es auf der Agenda, die Räder zu tauschen, denn man muss ja auch der Partnerin den Tausch schmackhaft machen.
Alle, die ich bisher getroffen habe und die ein Rallon gefahren sind oder auf dem unsrigen gesessen haben, fanden es sehr plüschig und satt von der Dämpfung her.
O-Ton: Das Ding geht bergauf saugut und man kann damit 10-15m weit ohne Sorge springen. Wer damit unsicher ist, sollte nicht MTB fahren...

Deutliche Worte aber von einem, der gut zwei Level höher spielt.

Ich bleibe dran und Berichte bestimmt noch.

Und wegen der Größe: das ist "spanisches L", also deutsches M ;-)

Ich müsste mit 1,8m Länge wahrscheinlich XL nehmen, das hatte ich im Frühjahr auch zur Probe gefahren. 

Bezüglich der Reifen: drauf lassen und Spass haben, rollen so naja aber Grip ohne Ende.


----------



## Zvenzon (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich fahre seit ca. 2 Monaten ein Stereo 150 C:62 Race und bin eigentlich rundum zufrieden bisher....eigentlich. Ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit der Kette und wollte mal fragen was ihr mir da raten könnt. 

Auf meinem Home Trail fliegt mir leider relativ häufig die Kette ab, meist so alle 5-6 Abfahrten. Da ich dieses Jahr erst angefangen hab MTB zu fahren und bisher wenig technische Konfigurationen an meinem Bike selber durchgeführt habe fehlt mir da leider etwas die Idee was ich tun kann. Hab ein wenig gegoogelt und was von Kettenführungen gelesen, hört sich an als wäre das genau das was ich brauche(?). Hat eventuell schon jemand aus dem Forum eine bei seinem Race verbaut und kann mir einen Tipp geben? Oder gibt es vielleicht eine andere Lösung die ich versuchen sollte? Bin auf jeden Fall gewillt mir mehr Schrauber-Skills anzueignen, vielleicht ist das ja was mit dem man anfangen kann 

Besten Dank schon mal für eure Antworten!


----------



## Skunkworks (29. Oktober 2018)

Zvenzon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich fahre seit ca. 2 Monaten ein Stereo 150 C:62 Race und bin eigentlich rundum zufrieden bisher....eigentlich. Ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit der Kette und wollte mal fragen was ihr mir da raten könnt.
> 
> ...



Hallo @Zvenzon,

Warum die Kette abfliegt, kann ich aus der Ferne nicht sagen, vermute aber, dass es mit der Gangwahl vor der Abfahrt zu tun hat.
Das Race hat vorn ja zwei Kettenblätter (Zweifach) und wenn du nun z.B. auf dem kleinen Blatt einen Berg hochgefahren bist, es oben wieder etwas flacher wurde und du hinten hoch geschaltet hast ( auf die kleineren Ritzel), dann kann die Kette in der darauf folgenden Abfahrt abfliegen, weil eben zu wenig Spannung vorhanden ist. Mein Tipp, bevor du dir eine Kettenführung montierst, probiere mal bewusst vor einer Abfahrt vorne auf das große Blatt und hinten aufs dritte von links zu schalten. So hat die Kette gut Spannung und du kannst trotzdem mit dem Gang noch pedallieren, wenn es sein muss.

Gruß
/S.


----------



## Zvenzon (29. Oktober 2018)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Hallo @Zvenzon,
> 
> Warum die Kette abfliegt, kann ich aus der Ferne nicht sagen, vermute aber, dass es mit der Gangwahl vor der Abfahrt zu tun hat.
> Das Race hat vorn ja zwei Kettenblätter (Zweifach) und wenn du nun z.B. auf dem kleinen Blatt einen Berg hochgefahren bist, es oben wieder etwas flacher wurde und du hinten hoch geschaltet hast ( auf die kleineren Ritzel), dann kann die Kette in der darauf folgenden Abfahrt abfliegen, weil eben zu wenig Spannung vorhanden ist. Mein Tipp, bevor du dir eine Kettenführung montierst, probiere mal bewusst vor einer Abfahrt vorne auf das große Blatt und hinten aufs dritte von links zu schalten. So hat die Kette gut Spannung und du kannst trotzdem mit dem Gang noch pedallieren, wenn es sein muss.
> ...




Bei den letzten Abfahrten hatte ich schon darauf geachtet vorne auf dem Großen und hinten auf einem mittleren Blatt zu fahren weil ich mir schon dachte das die Kette dann eventuell mehr Spannunv hat. Hatte leider bisher nicht den gewünschten Effekt und ich würde schon gern eine Lösung haben die nichts mit dem gewählten Gang zu tun hat...oder ist das ein gängiges Problem bei etwas „knackigeren“ Abfahrten oder höheren Kanten (Gabs?) die man auf dem Trail mitnimmt?


----------



## Hans (29. Oktober 2018)

Zvenzon schrieb:


> Bei den letzten Abfahrten hatte ich schon darauf geachtet vorne auf dem Großen und hinten auf einem mittleren Blatt zu fahren weil ich mir schon dachte das die Kette dann eventuell mehr Spannunv hat. Hatte leider bisher nicht den gewünschten Effekt und ich würde schon gern eine Lösung haben die nichts mit dem gewählten Gang zu tun hat...oder ist das ein gängiges Problem bei etwas „knackigeren“ Abfahrten oder höheren Kanten (Gabs?) die man auf dem Trail mitnimmt?



*Shadow RD+*
Weniger Ablenkung. Geräuscharmer Antrieb. Schaltwerk-Stabilisator vermindert Schlagen der Kette. Einfache Lösung, um Abspringen der Kette zu verhindern. Leichter und effizienter als Kettenvorrichtungen mit Rollen.

Ist das an deinem Schaltwerk eingeschaltet ?


----------



## Zvenzon (29. Oktober 2018)

Hans schrieb:


> *Shadow RD+*
> Weniger Ablenkung. Geräuscharmer Antrieb. Schaltwerk-Stabilisator vermindert Schlagen der Kette. Einfache Lösung, um Abspringen der Kette zu verhindern. Leichter und effizienter als Kettenvorrichtungen mit Rollen.
> 
> Ist das an deinem Schaltwerk eingeschaltet ?


 
Ok, jetzt bin ich Noob an der Stelle an der ich keine Ahnung mehr habe wovon ihr redet ^^ Falls meine Schaltung Shadow RD+ hat, wie kann ich sehen ob das ein- oder ausgeschaltet ist?


----------



## Hans (29. Oktober 2018)

Schau auf das Schaltwerk, da ist ein Hebel mit em kann man das ein und ausschalten.  Ich glaub da steht on und off drauf


----------



## Zvenzon (29. Oktober 2018)

Hans schrieb:


> Schau auf das Schaltwerk, da ist ein Hebel mit em kann man das ein und ausschalten.  Ich glaub da steht on und off drauf



Da war wirklich ein Hebel und der war aus mir nicht erfindlichen Gründen auf „off“. Muss eine Werkseinstellungen sein, ich war da nie dran, merkwürdig...

Aber erstmal besten Dank an HANS!!! Schalter ist nun auf „on“ und sobald ich Zeit habe das wieder zu testen melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul Halfmann (6. November 2018)

Zvenzon schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt bin ich Noob an der Stelle an der ich keine Ahnung mehr habe wovon ihr redet ^^ Falls meine Schaltung Shadow RD+ hat, wie kann ich sehen ob das ein- oder ausgeschaltet ist?



hi @Zvenzon
Es ist auf jeden Fall nicht normal, dass die Kette regelmäßig runterfliegt.
Dass die Kette herunterfliegt kann am Springen von Gaps liegen, wahrscheinlicher ist meiner Erfahrung nach jedoch "kleines Geruckel" mit hoher Frequenz, also viele Erschütterungen in kurzer Zeit, wie zum Beispiel bei einem Wurzelteppich.

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass die Kette dich jetzt nicht mehr im Stich lässt.
Achso und noch so nebenbei, bei Zweifach-Antrieben fungiert der Umwerfer quasi als Kettenführung.

Liebe Grüße
Paul


----------



## Zvenzon (7. November 2018)

Kurze Rückmeldung: 2 Abfahrten am WE gemacht und Kette hat keinen Mucks von sich gegeben, scheint nun alles gut zu sein. Danke nochmal an alle für die Tips!

Aaaaaaaaaaaber ich hab direkt die nächste Frage 

Mein Dämpfer hat nicht genug Druck und ich wollte mehr reinpumpen. Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht ob ich aufgrund des Ausgleichsbehälters beim DPX2 eventuell was spezielles beachten muss beim Druck aufbauen???


----------



## Paul Halfmann (7. November 2018)

Nachdem du Luft auf den Dämpfer pumpst, die Pumpe abnehmen und den Dämpfer sachte ein paar mal komprimieren, dadurch wird Luft in den Ausgleichsbehälter bewegt. Dann solltest du erneut die Pumpe anlegen und auf den gewünschten Druck aufpumpen. Das sollte alles sein.

Als generelle Set-Up Hilfe finde ich dieses Video extrem praktisch.


----------



## Zvenzon (8. November 2018)

Besten Dank, ich schau mir das direkt mal an heute Abend...


----------



## Zvenzon (13. November 2018)

Dämpfer ist eingestellt, sollte jetzt gut passen.
Hab dann im Schrauber-Übermut direkt noch das Schaltwerk feinjustiert...2 Stunde später hatte ich 2 Gänge weniger und nichts lief mehr ^^ Weitere 2 Stunden später kann ich nun wieder solide alle Gänge rauf und runterschalten, das klappt zumindest. Wenn ich nun aber in den ca 3 kleinsten Gängen bin dann läuft die Kette relativ "laut", sie rasselt etwas. Und im kleinsten Gang springt sie auf einen höheren Gang wenn ich rückwärts trete. Alles auf dem Montageständer wohlgemerkt, zum fahren bin ich leider nicht wieder gekommen seitdem. 

Hat eventuell noch einer eine Idee wie ich das "Rasseln" loswerde? Oder einen hilfreichen Video-Guide? Hab mir schon ein paar angesehen, aber eventuell hat ja noch jemand einen Tipp dazu...

Danke schon mal


----------



## Pirker (27. November 2018)

um mal eine Antwort auf die ursprüngliche Frage dieses Threats zu geben  Stereo 150 Race 29.  Und heute um 11 Uhr hol ichs ab 
War gestern beim Aufbau mit dabei. Bestellt hatte ich es im Juli. Gespannt bin ich ob die Cube Slasher Pedale heute noch nachgeliefert werden


----------



## slope66 (27. November 2018)

Da mache ich doch gleich mit. 
Bekomme mein 150TM am Donnerstag.
Die Slasher sind schon montiert;-)


----------



## Albert (27. November 2018)

Wenn das nicht der Keller von Bike + Radsport in Langweid ist


----------



## slope66 (27. November 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c.steinef (30. November 2018)

Am Montag hab ich mein Stereo erhalten und gestern bin ich das erste mal gefahren. 
Bisher bin ich ein Canyon Strive Race M gefahren, davor ein Propain Tyee, alles davor ist sowieso nicht vergleichbar.
Bei Körpergröße 175, SL 80 hab ich einen 18" Rahmen. 
Ich hab im Vorhinein ein bisserl herum überlegt zwischen 18" und 20". Mir gings da hauptsächlich um den Reach, das Strive liegt ja näher am 20" als 18". In Bezug auf Radstand allerdings sind das M Strive und 18" Stereo auf 1 mm gleich. Ich hab mich dann an die Empfehlung von Cube gehalten und bin soweit auch froh darüber. 

Die ersten Meter waren recht ungewohnt. Durch den etwas kürzeren Reach und zusätzlich steileren Sitzwinkel (obwohl nominal mit aktiviertem ShapeShifter recht ähnlich) sitze ich viel aufrechter am Rad. Zudem fühlte es sich vom ersten Moment an, als wäre ich besser im Rad integriert (das ist ja allgemein der Tenor zu 29", somit kann ich das bestätigen).Positiv fiel mir auf, dass es gerade in steilen Abschnitten einfacher war, das Vorderrad am Boden zu behalten. Dadurch war ich in diesen (zugegeben sehr kurzen) Abschnitten tatsächlich weniger verkrampft. Nichtsdestotrotz war ich noch recht skeptisch, ich opfere gerne ein bisschen Uphill-Tauglichkeit für ein ruhiges Rad bergab. Uphill waren dann nur ~ 200 hm und ich war noch dabei mich ans Rad zu gewöhnen, als ich in den ersten verschneiten Trail eingebogen bin. 

Trotz der Schneedecke verflog meine Skepsis nahezu sofort. Das Cube fühlt sich gleich sehr ausgewogen an. Sobald die Sattelstütze drin war und ich am Bike stand war auch das Gefühl, dass das Bike zu Kurz ist, weg. Auch hatte ich das Gefühl, dass ich mit weniger Aufwand fahren konnte und trotzdem nicht langsamer war (aber das ist ja sehr subjektiv). Das Gefühl im Bike zu stehen war bergab noch viel krasser, aber sehr angenehm. Trotz der großen Laufräder hatte ich nie ein Gefühl von Behäbigkeit oder ähnliches. Ganz im Gegenteil fühlt sich das Bike sehr agil an. Ich habs zwar noch nicht gewogen, aber das Gewicht geht jedenfalls absolut in Ordnung. 

Kleiner Minuspunkt: Am Strive konnte ich eine 1 L Flasche und Werkzeug inkl. Schluach usw. am Rahmen verstauen, aufs Stereo passt nur eien 0,5 L Flasche, Schlauch usw. muss ich noch checken.


----------



## Hans (30. November 2018)

Ich hab in meinem 18" Stereo den Fidlock Bottletwist Flaschenhalter. Der ist genial einfach zum rausnehmen und reinstecken 
 Die Flasche hat 600mm Inhalt


----------



## Orby (1. Dezember 2018)

c.steinef schrieb:


> Am Montag hab ich mein Stereo erhalten und gestern bin ich das erste mal gefahren.
> Bisher bin ich ein Canyon Strive Race M gefahren, davor ein Propain Tyee, alles davor ist sowieso nicht vergleichbar.
> Bei Körpergröße 175, SL 80 hab ich einen 18" Rahmen.
> Ich hab im Vorhinein ein bisserl herum überlegt zwischen 18" und 20". Mir gings da hauptsächlich um den Reach, das Strive liegt ja näher am 20" als 18". In Bezug auf Radstand allerdings sind das M Strive und 18" Stereo auf 1 mm gleich. Ich hab mich dann an die Empfehlung von Cube gehalten und bin soweit auch froh darüber.
> ...



Cooler Bericht und schön zu hören wenn glücklich bist. 

Das integriert bzw. zentral im Bike stehen ruht etwas vom tiefen Tretlager her. 
Würde da etwas darauf achten, wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist ballert man gerne die Kurbel an. 

Nebenbei, auf Facebook sind in der Stereo Gruppe ein paar Probleme aufgetreten mit der Leitung unterhalb vom Tretlager. Scheuert gerne den Lack und mehr weg. 
Bei mir ist es bisher nur die oberste Schicht, werde also Schutzfolie anbringen. 
Würde empfehlen mal zu schauen bei euch.


----------



## Pirker (1. Dezember 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Cooler Bericht und schön zu hören wenn glücklich bist.
> 
> Das integriert bzw. zentral im Bike stehen ruht etwas vom tiefen Tretlager her.
> Würde da etwas darauf achten, wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist ballert man gerne die Kurbel an.
> ...


----------



## Pirker (1. Dezember 2018)

Das mit der Leitung kann ich bestätigen, allerdings ist bei mit gleich bei der erstenFahrt die Zughülle gebrochen, ohne dass ich irgendwo bewusst hängen geblieben wäre. Auch das extrem tiefe Tretlager ist....sagen wir mal gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich hatte bisher ein 2013 AMS 150 mit 26 Zoll. Mit diesem bin ich über alle Wurzeln problemlos pedaliert, hier gehe ich bei fast jeder Wurzel auf. Ansonsten fährt sichj das Rad sehr schön. Hinteren Dämpfer muss ichallerdings auf 260psi aufpumpen, da ist meine Pumpe am Limit, damit es meine 95kg trägt


----------



## Skunkworks (2. Dezember 2018)

@Pirker kann es sein, dass der Zug nicht lang genug ist? Das Bike steht zwar hoch im FW aber wenn es sein muss, gibt es den mit guter Progression auch frei. Schau mal ob du den Bogen im Zug etwas weiter machst.

@c.steinef ShapeShifter musst ich erst mal suchen, kannte ich nicht. Beim Stereo hab ich sowas noch nicht vermisst. Das Ding kommt die steilsten Rampen wie mein XC Bike hoch. Halt nicht so spritzig.

Auch an das häufige Aufsetzen beim Treten musste ich mich gewöhnen aber das ist auch schon alles.

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich der Gabel das Upgrade (*Rock Shox Charger 2 RC2*) spendiere, hat das jemand mit seiner schon gemacht. OK, erst mal hier nen Faden zu dem Thema suchen.

Gruß
/S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (5. Dezember 2018)

Stereo 150 TM 29, Größe L, 14,25 kg , Next R Lenker, Code RSC Bremsen, SQ Lab Enduro Sattel, Baron Bereifung und DMR Vault Pedale.


----------



## Orby (5. Dezember 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Stereo 150 TM 29, Größe L, 14,25 kg , Next R Lenker, Code RSC Bremsen, SQ Lab Enduro Sattel, Baron Bereifung und DMR Vault Pedale.



Falls du noch den HD Soft SG hast, schick mal eine PM. Würde den eventuell mal Testen nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Orry (6. Dezember 2018)

Weiß hier jemand zufällig, wie viele Volumenspacer im Fox X2 und in der Fox 36 Factory vom Stereo TM ab Werk verbaut sind?

Danke


----------



## slope66 (6. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir sind vom Werk aus in der Gabel 1 Spacer und im Dämpfer 2 verbaut.
Kannst du mit der ID auf deinem Fahrwerk bei Fox nachschauen.

VG


----------



## Orry (6. Dezember 2018)

Ah, stark. Danke dir. 
Das Bike steht noch beim Händler.


----------



## Cubie (9. Dezember 2018)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Stereo 150 TM 29, Größe L, 14,25 kg , Next R Lenker, Code RSC Bremsen, SQ Lab Enduro Sattel, Baron Bereifung und DMR Vault Pedale.


Da möchte ich einfach mal so zwischendurch anmerken....
schaut mega aus..
und dir mein Mitgefühl für das scheiß Wetter mitgeben...
und da möchte man doch sofort auf nen sonnigen Trail in die Alpen...


----------



## radlerdude (10. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Leute! 
Ich bin neu hier im Thread und hätte kurz ein paar Fragen.  
Ich stehe kurz davor ein Stereo 150 SL 29er zu kaufen und wollte fragen, was der Rahmen so für einen Eindruck bezüglich Stabilität usw macht? Denkt ihr hält der auch härteres Endurogeballer IN MAßEN aus? Ich weiß auf diese Frage kann man schwer pauschal antworten weil jeder Fahrer einen anderen Fahrstil und auch ein anderes Gewicht hat.
Also ich wiege 70kg, fahre recht ambitioniert und schau auch ab und zu mal im Bikepark vorbei. Primär suche ich ein flottes, spaßiges aber potentes und robustes 29er Enduro mit dem ich hauptsächlich flachere Naturtrails und Flowtrails fahren werde aber es nicht schonen werde/würde.

Macht die Rahmenqualität einen guten Eindruck? Ich hab aus meinem näheren Umfeld schon einiges schlechtes von Cube gehört habe deswegen ein mulmiges Gefühl (welches wahrscheinlich unberechtigt ist).

Hatte schon jemand Risse in einem Cube Carbonrahmen oder waren die bislang stabil und haltbar?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## seb12 (12. Dezember 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich wollte mir Anfang nächsten Jahres das Stereo 150 SL bestellen. Leider liege ich zwischen den Größen 
Ich bin ca. 179 bei 85cm Schrittlänge von ca 85-85,5cm.
Ich fahre im Moment nur ein Hardtail das Reaction SL 2018 (Sitzrohrlänge auch 47cm) in 19 Zoll mit einer Sitzhöhe von 74cm was mir ganz gut passt und  womit ich gut zurecht komme. 

Jetzt hatte ich eigentlich vor zum 20" zu greifen da mir Reach und Stack gut gefallen und das 18" evtl zu klein für mich wäre ? 
*Aber* habe auch den Bildern auf den vorigen Seiten gesehen das der Dropper Post nicht ganz einschieben geht und so bei ausgefahrenem Dropper  die minimale Sitzhöhe (bei gleichem Sattel zum HT vorausgesetzt) 76cm betragen würde, was eventuell für mich schon zu viel wäre.

Was denkt ihr, hat jemand Tipps ? hatte auch schon wie einige ansonsten vor den OneUp Dropper mit 150mm umzubauen dann, da dieser schon nen  gutes Stück kürzer baut bei gleichem Travel.


----------



## seb12 (12. Dezember 2018)

doppelpost, sorry


----------



## ettore (12. Dezember 2018)

seb12 schrieb:


> Ich bin ca. 179 bei 85cm Schrittlänge von ca 85-85,5cm.


Ich bin ein bisschen größer, 180 cm und habe 87cm Schrittlänge. Habe das Cube Stereo 150 in 20" getestet und fand es für mich von der Größe her gut. Es gab keine Probleme bei der Sattelhöhe, bzw. Einstecktiefe für meine Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (12. Dezember 2018)

seb12 schrieb:


> ich wollte mir Anfang nächsten Jahres das Stereo 150 SL bestellen. Leider liege ich zwischen den Größen
> Ich bin ca. 179 bei 85cm Schrittlänge von ca 85-85,5cm.



Ich würde dir auch eher zum 20" raten. Bei meinen 1,86m und SL 88cm finde ich es nicht übermäßig groß, behaupte bei max. 1,88m ist Schluss mit dem 20".
Lieber notfalls den Vorbau tauschen gegen einen 5mm kürzern und andere Sattelstütze rein als einen zu kleinen Rahmen nehmen. Wobei ich denke der Auszug könnte bei dir passen bzw. ganz knapp ausgehen.
Falls doch die Sattelstütze tauschst, bist zumindest gleich Cube Remote los, den ich persönlich wenig gelungen finde.




radlerdude schrieb:


> Ich stehe kurz davor ein Stereo 150 SL 29er zu kaufen und wollte fragen, was der Rahmen so für einen Eindruck bezüglich Stabilität usw macht? Denkt ihr hält der auch härteres Endurogeballer IN MAßEN aus?



Der Rahmen ist gefühlt deutlich steifer als z.B. der Rahmen von meinem Stereo 160 SHPC Race MY2015 war.
Definiere härteres Endurogeballer? Schnell, flott, saubere direkte Linie oder überall blockierendes Hinterrad, vermurkste Landungen in Steinfelder dazu der Fahrer wie ein nasser Sack drauf (sorry absichtlich überspitzt).
Das erste, ja das zweite, du bekommst jedes Bike kaputt 



radlerdude schrieb:


> Also ich wiege 70kg, fahre recht ambitioniert und schau auch ab und zu mal im Bikepark vorbei. Primär suche ich ein flottes, spaßiges aber potentes und robustes 29er Enduro mit dem ich hauptsächlich flachere Naturtrails und Flowtrails fahren werde aber es nicht schonen werde/würde.



Gerade auf flachen Flowtrails oder Naturtrails macht mir das 150 Spaß da die Geo nicht zu extrem ist. Ich habe damit auch im Singltrek pod smrkem Spaß gehabt, wobei die Strecken dort wirklich nicht anspruchsvoll sind, eher lustiges um die Bäume zirkeln.
Bikepark ist nicht Bikepark. Falls du nicht gerade die Jumplines oder die Blacklines meinst, ja. Es ist und bleibt ein fahrfertiges ca. 14kg Enduro und kein DH.
MTB ist ein Verschleißsport, also liegt es an dir was nicht schonen bedeutet.  




radlerdude schrieb:


> Macht die Rahmenqualität einen guten Eindruck? Ich hab aus meinem näheren Umfeld schon einiges schlechtes von Cube gehört habe deswegen ein mulmiges Gefühl (welches wahrscheinlich unberechtigt ist).
> 
> Hatte schon jemand Risse in einem Cube Carbonrahmen oder waren die bislang stabil und haltbar?



Ich hatte das 160 Stereo SHPC MY2015 wo es angeblich Probleme mit reißendem Hinterbau gab. Ich bin nicht der Hardcorefahrer, mag es lieber flott, sauber und spaßig. Ich hatte keine Probleme in den 3,5 Jahren. Die Hauptlager habe ich rechtzeitig getauscht, die waren nicht gerade langlebig. Wobei mein Bike Davos, Bozen, Vinschgau, Kronplatz, Finale, Bad Hindelang, Flims/Laax, Brandnertal etc. teilweise mehrfach gesehen hat, also irgendwo Verschleiß.
Beim 150 gibt es halt das Knacken von der Dämpferaufnahme (regelmäßig reinigen und neu Fetten, der Bolzen ist wohl nicht optimal) und dem Scheuern der Bremsleitung am Tretlager (Schutz anbringen).  
Ich persönlich kann damit leben, den ein Santa HT LT würde deutlich paar € mehr kosten, ein Sentinal wäre mir zu extrem ebenfalls deutlich höherpreisig wenn es ähnlich sein soll.


----------



## radlerdude (12. Dezember 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich würde dir auch eher zum 20" raten. Bei meinen 1,86m und SL 88cm finde ich es nicht übermäßig groß, behaupte bei max. 1,88m ist Schluss mit dem 20".
> Lieber notfalls den Vorbau tauschen gegen einen 5mm kürzern und andere Sattelstütze rein als einen zu kleinen Rahmen nehmen. Wobei ich denke der Auszug könnte bei dir passen bzw. ganz knapp ausgehen.
> Falls doch die Sattelstütze tauschst, bist zumindest gleich Cube Remote los, den ich persönlich wenig gelungen finde.
> 
> ...



Danke für deine vielen Anmerkungen, ich habe mir das Rad gekauft!  Habe parallel noch mein Commencal Meta V4.2 für härtere Bikeparkeinsätze, wenn ich aber merke, dass das Cube potent genug ist, wird das Commencal wahrscheinlich weichen.


----------



## freetourer (13. Dezember 2018)

seb12 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich wollte mir Anfang nächsten Jahres das Stereo 150 SL bestellen. Leider liege ich zwischen den Größen
> Ich bin ca. 179 bei 85cm Schrittlänge von ca 85-85,5cm.
> ...



Habe exakt Deine Maße und bin beide Größen gefahren - für mich wäre die Entscheidung ganz klar 20"


----------



## Orby (13. Dezember 2018)

Hallo liebe Knarz-Leidensgenossen, 

da ich nicht weiß wer von euch in der Cube Stereo Gruppe auf FB ist, will ich euch die Infos bezüglichem dem Knarzen nicht verheimlichen. 

Angeblich ist das Problem bei Cube bekannt. In der unteren Dämpferaufnahme sollten 22,6 Buchsen verbaut sein, jedoch wurden die Bikes mit zu schmalen 22,2 Buchsen ausgeliefert. 

Ich kann die Aussage bisher nicht verifizieren, würde sich jedoch mit den Infos von meinem Händler decken. Dieser hatte bereits vor Wochen versucht mit Unterlagsscheiben / Spacern dies zu beheben. Da Cube aktuell wohl längere Antwortzeiten hat, wird es wohl ein paar Tage dauern bis ich Rückinfo bekomme. 

Hoffe hilft weiter.


----------



## seb12 (13. Dezember 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Knarz-Leidensgenossen,
> 
> da ich nicht weiß wer von euch in der Cube Stereo Gruppe auf FB ist, will ich euch die Infos bezüglichem dem Knarzen nicht verheimlichen.
> 
> ...


 
Wäre interessant zu wissen und ob das in der laufenden produktion für nächstes jahr schon behoben wurde.


----------



## Orry (13. Dezember 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Knarz-Leidensgenossen,
> 
> da ich nicht weiß wer von euch in der Cube Stereo Gruppe auf FB ist, will ich euch die Infos bezüglichem dem Knarzen nicht verheimlichen.
> 
> ...




Sollte eigtl in der Gruppe auf FB sein.
Hast du zufällig einen Link zu der Diskussion?
...will morgen eigtl mein 150er Stereo vom Händler holen und würde ohne mal damit konfrontieren und vorher mal checken lassen.

Greetings


----------



## Orby (13. Dezember 2018)

Orry schrieb:


> Sollte eigtl in der Gruppe auf FB sein.
> Hast du zufällig einen Link zu der Diskussion?
> ...will morgen eigtl mein 150er Stereo vom Händler holen und würde ohne mal damit konfrontieren und vorher mal checken lassen.
> 
> Greetings


Hier was drin steht, schnell kopiert. .......

also alles gut... Cube kennt das Problem. Leider sind die aktuellen Bikes schon ausgeliefert.

Die Buchsen der unteren Dämpferaufnahme sind zu schmal.

Eingebaut sind 22,2 und rein müssten aber 22,6.

Hat sich heute ein top Mechaniker angenommen dem Problem.

Die Buchsen bekomm ich geliefert und verbauen is ja ohnehin kein Problem.

Es wird aber bei jedem TM auftauchen mit X2 Dämpfer weil eben das Einbaumaß der Buchse nicht passt...... 

Sollte die anderen auch betreffen. Denke nicht das unterschiedliche Buchsen verbaut sind.


----------



## Orry (13. Dezember 2018)

Danke dir vielmals.

Hab den Themenstrang auch doch ausfindig machen können.


----------



## Skunkworks (14. Dezember 2018)

Klingt für mich so als ob der Abstand zwischen den Aufnahmen, also den beiden Dreiecken gemeint ist. Das ist doch schnell mit etwas Schleifpapier und einem Messschieber gelöst. Wobei ich wahrscheinlich am Dämpfer arbeiten werde.
Bei mir knarzt grade nix aber ich fahr auch nicht.
Kein Bock, keine Zeit, zu viel Arbeit und ich will wieder Sommer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesc (14. Dezember 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Hier was drin steht, schnell kopiert. .......
> 
> also alles gut... Cube kennt das Problem. Leider sind die aktuellen Bikes schon ausgeliefert.
> 
> ...



Na da bin ich mal sehr gespannt ob diese Info stimmt. 22,6 mm ist ist nicht unbedingt ein typisches Einbaumaß.
Aber eigentlich im Moment noch egal, da sich der Liefertermin, wie von mir sowieso befürchtet, schon von KW 50 auf KW 3 verschoben hat. Also warten ...


----------



## stromb6 (15. Dezember 2018)

Habe gerade den Dämpfer ausgebaut und nachgemessen.
Die verbaute Buchse hat 22,2mm
Die passt bei mir aber ganz genau rein, 22,2 mm hat auch die Dämpferaufnahme unten.
Ich muss leichten Druck anwenden damit die in die Aufnahme geht. 22,6 passt definitiv nur mit roher Gewalt rein. 
Abgesehen davon gibt es keine 22,6er Buchse von Fox. Die müsstest bei Huber anfertigen lassen.
Das Spiel das man an der unteren Buchse merkt ist der Bauweise der Fox Buchsen geschuldet . Lass dir eine 22,2er von Huber drehen und dann ist da unten Ruhe.


----------



## stromb6 (15. Dezember 2018)

Hier noch ein Link zur Fahrwerkseinstellung. Das Setup der Cube Werkspiloten.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/cube-...nsen-vs-greg-callaghan-finale-ligure-ews.html


----------



## greg12 (15. Dezember 2018)

22,2 einbaubreite ist Standard. Alles andere wohl der Toleranz des rahmenbaues geschuldet. 
Kurz gefasst, wenns knarzt einbaubreite checken und ggf. Ander Büchsen einbauen. Für den Rest sollte die Originale Ausrüstung passen!


----------



## Orry (23. Dezember 2018)

Mal 'ne Frage an die TM-Fahrer oder an die mit Sram-Antrieb generell:

Hab das Rad frisch vom Händler und noch nicht im Einsatz gehabt.
Gerade ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Freilauf relativ schwergängig ist. 
Es wäre quasi kein "Crankflip"( Crankflip nur als bildhaftes Beispiel) möglich, da die Kurbel durch die Schwergängigkeit gleich bremst und zum stehen kommt. 
Kommt mir ungewöhnlich vor.
Habe das andere auch?
Sollte ja eigtl so leichtgängig wie möglich sein, oder muss der Antrieb erst "eingefahren" werden?


----------



## 1georg1969 (24. Dezember 2018)

Schönen Tag in die Runde,
ich interessiere mehr sehr für das Stereo 150 29 in der RACE Variante.  Dazu hätte ich an die Besitzer/Probefahrer die folgenden Fragen bezüglich des Fox-Fahrwerkes:

1)  Was sind Gabel und Dämpfer denn für Varianten z.B. Performance oder Performance Elite etc.  (aus der den Angaben der Cube HP werde ich da leider nicht schlau)?

2) Wie ist das Fahrverhalten von Gabel und Hinterbau/Dämpfer denn am ehesten allgemein zu beschreiben z.B. eher sensibel und plüschig oder eher straff und progressiv?

3)  Neigt der Hinterbau/Dämpfer im offenen Modus beim "unrunden" bergauftreten eventuell zum Wippen bzw. kann man dies durch das Lockout des Dämpfers eleminieren?

Vielen Dank für jegliches Input schon vorab.

Schöne Weihnachten und Gruß

Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb12 (24. Dezember 2018)

Die Gabel ist eine 36 Performance und der dämpfer der dpx2 auch in der performance Variante. Fahrverhalten kann ich leider nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Orby (25. Dezember 2018)

Servus Georg, 
ich fahre seit dem Sommer das 150 SL und habe davor auf einem Testevent das TM getestet. Ich würde einfach mal meine persönliche Einschätzung daraus abgeben. Nach meiner Meinung ist die Grundcharakteristik identisch/ähnlich.  
Ich beziehe mich mal dabei auf meine ca. 85kg fahrfertig, eher sauberen direkten Fahrstil ohne Vorliebe für massive Drops oder Airtime.   



1georg1969 schrieb:


> 2) Wie ist das Fahrverhalten von Gabel und Hinterbau/Dämpfer denn am ehesten allgemein zu beschreiben z.B. eher sensibel und plüschig oder eher straff und progressiv?



Ich finde das Fahrwerk sehr gelungen, es bietet genügend Gegenhalt um damit "abziehen" zu können und ist gleichzeitig schluckfreudig. Ich denke die persönliche Abstimmung spielt hier sehr mit ein. Ich fahre meins relativ schonend mit ca. 28% SAG am Hinterbau und nur einem statt den originalen 2 Spacern in der RS Gabel. Nutze den Federweg so sehr gut aus, ohne ein "Sofa" oder "bügel alles weg" Bike zu haben. 
Anfänglich sensibel mit Progression zum Schluss, genügend Gegenhalt im mittleren Federweg zum Spielen. 
Natürlich war das TM mit dem großen Dämpfer noch etwas mehr schluckend, denke die Modelle darunter sind eher etwas straffer. 



1georg1969 schrieb:


> 3)  Neigt der Hinterbau/Dämpfer im offenen Modus beim "unrunden" bergauftreten eventuell zum Wippen bzw. kann man dies durch das Lockout des Dämpfers eleminieren?



Ich fahre mein SL meist im mittleren Modus, bergab natürlich offen. Bei der TM Testfahrt habe ich es ebenfalls so gehandhabt. 
Der Dämpfer ist nicht komplett ruhig im offenen Modus, jedoch nur ersichtlich am Dämpfer, wenig/nicht spürbar. Der mittlere Modus generiert genügend Grip bergauf im Gelände, der geschlossene ist mir zu viel. Der macht wenn überhaupt, nur auf Asphalt bergauf Sinn. 

Wie gesagt dürfte das persönliche Setup hier eine sehr entscheidende Rolle spielen. Wobei sich das TM am ehesten auf "plüschig" trimmen lassen sollte. 
In meinen Augen ist das 150 ein gutes "ein Bike für alles" ohne zu extrem zu sein. Es ist tourentauglich und man kann damit sehr flott unterwegs sein. Für richtig heftige Trails, aggressive Fahrer mit Mach 5 und ohne Rücksicht bergab gibt es sicherlich extremere Bikes, die dann jedoch zu Lasten der Alltagstauglichkeit gehen.  
Ich habe zum Vergleich diesbezüglich auch mal ein Yeti und ein Trek Slash getestet im Traileinsatz. Das Stereo hat sich von allen diesen Bikes am einfachsten Fahren lassen. Das Yeti war sehr straff auf Vortrieb orientiert, das Slash hat einen super Hinterbau ist jedoch sehr anstrengend zu Fahren, verleitet immer zum Racen.


----------



## alex-schwarz (26. Dezember 2018)

Könntest du bitte mal den Unterschied beim Fahrwerk mit einem Spacer zu Original zwei Spacer erklären.. wie verhält es sich anders? Wird das Fahrwerk dadurch eher härter oder weicher?
Hat hier eigentlich schon jemand diesen längeren Bolzen in der Dämpferaufnahme drin und ist das Knacken dadurch weg?


----------



## 1georg1969 (26. Dezember 2018)

seb12 schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist eine 36 Performance und der dämpfer der dpx2 auch in der performance Variante. Fahrverhalten kann ich leider nichts zu sagen.


Dankeschön


----------



## 1georg1969 (26. Dezember 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Servus Georg,
> ich fahre seit dem Sommer das 150 SL und habe davor auf einem Testevent das TM getestet. Ich würde einfach mal meine persönliche Einschätzung daraus abgeben. Nach meiner Meinung ist die Grundcharakteristik identisch/ähnlich.
> Ich beziehe mich mal dabei auf meine ca. 85kg fahrfertig, eher sauberen direkten Fahrstil ohne Vorliebe für massive Drops oder Airtime.
> 
> ...




Hi Orby, 
vielen Dank für die ausführliche Rückmeldung!!  Das TM ist für mich raus...zu viel Bling Bling und auch zu heftig (für mein Fahrkönnen) ausgestattet.  Das SL würde mir auch gut gefallen, ich bin aber nicht soo der SRAM-Fan.  Daher habe ich mich mehr in das RACE verguckt  Auch hätte ich dort die Möglichkeit für kleines Geld auf den gleichen 1x11 Antrieb (Sunrace Kassette 11-46 und Garbaruk KB 28 oval) wie auf meinem Trailhardtail umzurüsten.  Den Test vom TM habe ich auf TNI gelesen, da kommt ja das (Factory)-Foxfahrwerk super weg.

Ich frage mich jetzt halt nur ob das (Performance)-Foxfahrwerk vom RACE sich auch ähnlich verhält? 
Vielleicht könnte sich ja noch jemand von den hoffentlich glücklichen RACE Besitzern bezüglich der Fahrwerkcharakteristik (eher sensibel  + plüschig oder eher straff + progressiv melden).
Schöne Grüße 
Georg


----------



## Orby (26. Dezember 2018)

alex-schwarz schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte mal den Unterschied beim Fahrwerk mit einem Spacer zu Original zwei Spacer erklären.. wie verhält es sich anders? Wird das Fahrwerk dadurch eher härter oder weicher?
> Hat hier eigentlich schon jemand diesen längeren Bolzen in der Dämpferaufnahme drin und ist das Knacken dadurch weg?



Mit zwei Spacern und ca. 28% SAG an der Gabel habe ich den Federweg nicht ganz genutzt, war immer ca. 15% übrig. 
Mit einem Spacer und ca. 23% SAG nutze ich mehr vom Federweg, es bleiben nur ca. 8-10% übrig. Gleichzeitig bilde ich mir ein dass die Gabel anfänglich etwas sensibler/schonender arbeitet da sie mehr im Anfangsbereich ist.  
Durch die Spacer ändert sich die Endprogression, mehr Spacer mehr Endprogression. 
Mein Setup ist mehr auf ermüdungsfrei, viele Tiefenmeter am Tag, schnelle, saubere direkte Linie ohne große Sprünge ausgerichtet. Somit brauche ich keine zu hohe Endprogression. 

Mir kommt hier die aktuelle Lyrik sehr entgegen. Sie ist stabil im Federweg und erholt sich schnell ohne sie extrem abstimmen zu müssen. Ich hatte eine Pike (2014/15?) und ab diesem Frühjahr wegen einem Defekt das neue Innenleben in der Pike (vermutlich 2018?). Hier war ein deutlicher Unterschied spürbar, um einiges besser. Die Lyrik ist gleich vom Charakter und taugt mir sehr gut.  



1georg1969 schrieb:


> Das TM ist für mich raus...zu viel Bling Bling und auch zu heftig (für mein Fahrkönnen) ausgestattet.  Das SL würde mir auch gut gefallen, ich bin aber nicht soo der SRAM-Fan.  Daher habe ich mich mehr in das RACE verguckt  Auch hätte ich dort die Möglichkeit für kleines Geld auf den gleichen 1x11 Antrieb (Sunrace Kassette 11-46 und Garbaruk KB 28 oval) wie auf meinem Trailhardtail umzurüsten.  Den Test vom TM habe ich auf TNI gelesen, da kommt ja das (Factory)-Foxfahrwerk super weg.



Mit dem TM war auch mein Gedanke. Bin zu langsam für eine 36 bzw. den X2 . Das SL hat mir vom Mix sehr gut getaugt. 
Ich persönlich bin ein SRAM Fan, die GX Eagle hatte ich erst im Frühjahr auf das 160 SHPC umgerüstet. Musste nie was nachstellen, absolut problemlos auch am aktuellen Bike. Die Bandbreite ist genial. 
Die Code R bekommt noch gesinterte Beläge, die haben auch schon bei der Guide R eine andere Bremse daraus gemacht. 
Mir taugt auch das cleane Cockpit mit Matchmakern, wobei es da auch Lösungen gibt für Shimano/SRAM etc.


----------



## alex-schwarz (26. Dezember 2018)

Wenn das Wetter besser wird werde ich auch wieder bissel mit dem Fahrwerk bzw Tokens experimentieren.. Habe ein änliches Fahrprofil wie @Orby..
Bist du eigentlich noch immer bei deinen 48 PSI in der Lyrik? Kommt mir vom Wert her sehr gering vor.. wie schauen deine restlichen Einstellungen dazu aus? Rebound und HSC?
Wüde mich mal interessieren..


----------



## Orby (27. Dezember 2018)

alex-schwarz schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter besser wird werde ich auch wieder bissel mit dem Fahrwerk bzw Tokens experimentieren.. Habe ein änliches Fahrprofil wie @Orby..
> Bist du eigentlich noch immer bei deinen 48 PSI in der Lyrik? Kommt mir vom Wert her sehr gering vor.. wie schauen deine restlichen Einstellungen dazu aus? Rebound und HSC?
> Wüde mich mal interessieren..



Das mit dem 48 PSI stimmt. So sind zumindest meine Notizen. 
Ich habe mal die Daten in der Tabelle von Skunks eingetragen. Im Vergleich zu allen fahre ich das langsamste Fahrwerk. 
Interessanterweise stelle ich es im "trockenen" theoretisch immer schneller ein, auf dem Trail drehe ich dann aber alles langsamer um es entspannter zu haben.


----------



## radlerdude (28. Dezember 2018)

Orby schrieb:


> Das mit dem 48 PSI stimmt. So sind zumindest meine Notizen.
> Ich habe mal die Daten in der Tabelle von Skunks eingetragen. Im Vergleich zu allen fahre ich das langsamste Fahrwerk.
> Interessanterweise stelle ich es im "trockenen" theoretisch immer schneller ein, auf dem Trail drehe ich dann aber alles langsamer um es entspannter zu haben.


48 PSI kann doch niemals stimmen...ich wiege 70kg und fahre 55PSI mit 4 Spacern und nutze den Federweg gut. mit 48PSI und einem Spacer würde ich selbst bei meinem Gewicht die ganze Zeit durchschlagen...ich fahre ebenfalls die Lyrik. 
Vielleicht liegts bei dir an der Low-Speed Compression? Ich fahre die komplett offen, vielleicht rauscht deswegen meine Gabel leichter durch den Federweg.


----------



## wegfuchs (28. Dezember 2018)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Schönen Tag in die Runde,
> ich interessiere mehr sehr für das Stereo 150 29 in der RACE Variante.  Dazu hätte ich an die Besitzer/Probefahrer die folgenden Fragen bezüglich des Fox-Fahrwerkes:
> 
> 1)  Was sind Gabel und Dämpfer denn für Varianten z.B. Performance oder Performance Elite etc.  (aus der den Angaben der Cube HP werde ich da leider nicht schlau)?
> ...



Hallo Georg,
wollte als Fahrer eines Stereo 150 29 Race kurz auf deine Fragen eingehen. 
Fahre ein L bei ca. 85 kg fahrfertig, vorne 80 Psi, hinten 220 Psi. Genutzt wird das Bike für traillastige Touren im S1/S2-Bereich. Komme von einem 2014 Speci Enduro Expert 29er.
Frage 1 wurde ja schon beantwortet.
Zu Frage 2: Gabel und Hinterbau des Stereo sprechen m.E. relativ sensibel an und stehen dabei gut im Federweg. Die Fox 36 wirkt zu Beginn feinfühliger als die RS Pike RCT3 vom Speci, der Hinterbau liegt satter auf dem Trail, wobei ich im Speci den tourigen Float RP 23 fuhr, nachdem der RS Monarch Plus undicht wurde. Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Fahrwerk des Cube v.a. bergab sehr zufrieden.
Zu Frage 3: Das Cube Stereo hat keinen starken Anti Squat und neigt deshalb im offenen und mittleren Modus zum Wippen bzw. Einsacken beim Antritt. Interessanter Artikel dazu in der Bike 12/2018. Mit relativ viel Druck im Dämpfer und Nutzung des Firm-Modus lässt sich dies jedoch weitgehend eleminieren, zumindest wenn man im Sitzen bergauf fährt. Dennoch kam mir das Speci insgesamt etwas spritziger vor, zumal die Wipp-Unterdrückung beim Float RP 23 des Speci etwas stärker ausgeprägt war, als beim DPX2 des Stereos.

Insgesamt gefällt mir als Tourenfahrer die vergleichsweise gemäßigte Geometrie des Stereos mit relativ steilem Sizwinkel, nicht zu flachem Lenkwinkel sehr gut. Das tiefe Tretlager integriert einen schön im Bike, ist allerdings auf hindernisreichen Tretstrecken gewöhnungsbedürftig, da man schnell an Steinen oder Wurzeln aneckt.

Viele Grüße und einen Guten Rutsch,
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (28. Dezember 2018)

radlerdude schrieb:


> 48 PSI kann doch niemals stimmen...ich wiege 70kg und fahre 55PSI mit 4 Spacern und nutze den Federweg gut. mit 48PSI und einem Spacer würde ich selbst bei meinem Gewicht die ganze Zeit durchschlagen...ich fahre ebenfalls die Lyrik.
> Vielleicht liegts bei dir an der Low-Speed Compression? Ich fahre die komplett offen, vielleicht rauscht deswegen meine Gabel leichter durch den Federweg.



Mir kam es auch verdächtig wenig vor. Mit 2 Spacern hatte ich sogar nur 40 PSI notiert. Wollte es auf die Dämpferpumpe schieben, da ich aber mit ca. 210 PSI am Dämpfer im Mittel liege von den anderen, ist es wohl nicht die Pumpe. Denke ich hatte auch die Brille auf dabei, bin mir aber nicht sicher 
Auch bei einer verpatzen Landung, mit abtauchendem Vorderrad nach einem komischen Hügel, hatte ich keinen Durchschlag.
Beim Spacerausbau ohne Druck habe ich versucht die Gabel voll zu kompremieren, was mir nicht gelungen ist. Also 160mm hat die Gabel nicht nutzbaren Federweg, bzw. auch mit vollem Körper- und Gewichtseinsatz habe ich es nicht geschafft. Wie als wäre noch Druck drin, wobei kein Ventil mehr drin war, ist immer danach 5-7mm wieder raus und kein gefühltes Ende vom Federweg oder hartes Ende der Gabel. 



wegfuchs schrieb:


> Insgesamt gefällt mir ...... die vergleichsweise gemäßigte Geometrie des Stereos mit relativ steilem Sizwinkel, nicht zu flachem Lenkwinkel sehr gut. Das tiefe Tretlager integriert einen schön im Bike, ist allerdings auf hindernisreichen Tretstrecken gewöhnungsbedürftig, da man schnell an Steinen oder Wurzeln aneckt.



Würde ich so auch unterschreiben.
Dachte anfänglich ein 66 Lenkwinkel wäre eher noch steil zum aktuellen Trend, aber es fühlt sich passend zum Gesamtpaket an. Auch an steilen Rampen finde ich das Bike nicht kippelig.   
Pedale und Kurbel haben schnell mal Kontakt wenn man nicht daran denkt. Da es aber mein altes 160 Stereo auch schon hatte, achte ich schon darauf.


----------



## 1georg1969 (30. Dezember 2018)

wegfuchs schrieb:


> Hallo Georg,
> wollte als Fahrer eines Stereo 150 29 Race kurz auf deine Fragen eingehen.
> Fahre ein L bei ca. 85 kg fahrfertig, vorne 80 Psi, hinten 220 Psi. Genutzt wird das Bike für traillastige Touren im S1/S2-Bereich. Komme von einem 2014 Speci Enduro Expert 29er.
> Frage 1 wurde ja schon beantwortet.
> ...




Hi Andreas,

auch Dir erstmal Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht.  Das klingt ja schon alles sehr vielversprechend.  Probefahren ist bei uns in der Gegend leider net so dolle...mehr als auf´m Vorplatz rumrollen ist da leider net….und ein Stereo 150 haben die in Größe L leider auch nicht da.
Wünsche Dir (und allen Mitlesern) auch nen guten Rutsch...
Gruß
Georg


----------



## 1georg1969 (3. Januar 2019)

wegfuchs schrieb:


> Hallo Georg,
> wollte als Fahrer eines Stereo 150 29 Race kurz auf deine Fragen eingehen.
> Fahre ein L bei ca. 85 kg fahrfertig, vorne 80 Psi, hinten 220 Psi. Genutzt wird das Bike für traillastige Touren im S1/S2-Bereich. Komme von einem 2014 Speci Enduro Expert 29er.
> Frage 1 wurde ja schon beantwortet.
> ...




Hi Andreas,

ich weiß leider nicht wie realistisch die Gewichtsangaben von Cube sind. 

Könntest Du Dein Race in Größe L für mich gelegentlich an eine Kofferwaage hängen? Wäre klasse!!!
Gruß
Georg


----------



## Cubie (3. Januar 2019)

Offiziell sagt Cube:

"Es ist nur bedingt möglich, für jedes Rad, Größe und Ausstattung die genaue Angabe des Gewichts auf das Gramm zu realisieren. Unsere Angaben beziehen sich immer auf die kleinste Rahmengröße ohne Pedale. 

Aber auch bei gleichen Rahmengrößen kann sich durchaus das Gewicht unterscheiden. Dies liegt begründet an einem Mehr an Rahmenmaterial, längere Schweißnähte, längere Bremsleitungen/Schaltzüge/Außenhüllen, etc...

Auch Anbauteile sorgen für Gewichtsschwankungen. Dazu zählt besonders z.B. der Reifen.

Pro Rahmengröße können so schnell bis zu 250g – 300g pro Fahrrad zusätzlich zusammenkommen. Wir sind bemüht immer korrekte Gewichtsangaben zu veröffentlichen. Um alle Variablen auszuschließen, besuchen Sie ihren Fachhändler und wiegen Sie ihr Traumbike im Laden selbst nach, um objektiv entscheiden zu können."


----------



## Skunkworks (3. Januar 2019)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> ich weiß leider nicht wie realistisch die Gewichtsangaben von Cube sind.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte im Sommer das SL in Größe M nahezu identisch zum angegeben Gewicht gewogen. Hilft natürlich bei einer anderen Ausstattung in anderer Größe wenig, zeigt aber eine Tendenz.
Gruss
/S.


----------



## alex-schwarz (3. Januar 2019)

Das kann ich bestätigen.. fahre ein 150 SL in M und habe es ausn Karton raus ohne Pedale mit 13,37 kg gewogen.. Werksangabe ist 13,3.. 
Davor hatte ich ein YT Capra CF 29 Zoll in L gewogen 14,8 und Werksangabe 13,9.. 
Also Cube ist da wirklich sehr genau..


----------



## Paul Halfmann (5. Januar 2019)

Das habe ich auch so im Kopf, das TM wurde ja bei fast allen großen Magazinen getestet und das Gewicht war - so weit ich weiß - recht übereinstimmend mit der Herstellerangabe.

Trotzdem kann es wie von @Cubie beschrieben natürlich zu Schwankungen kommen, aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass Cube da nicht versucht zu schummeln.


----------



## COLKURTZ (5. Januar 2019)

Kann ich auch bestätigen, 150 SL in M ohne Pedale und mit Schläuchen bei Kauf: 13.32 kg


----------



## till86 (10. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal eure Eindrücke bzgl. der Tretlagerabsenkung...
Das Stereo 150 hat eine Absenkung von -34mm, d.h. eine eher niedrige Tretlagerhöhe mit ca. 338,4 mm.
Bisher bin ich Bikes mit einer deutlich größeren Tretlagerhöhe (ca. 360, Absenkung -12) gefahren. Pedalieren auf Wurzeltrails z.B. war somit nie ein Problem. Ich hab jetzt nur die Befürchtung mit den Pedalen häufiger Bodenkontakt (Wurzeln, Steine, etc.) zu haben. Daher bin ich mir bei der Geometrie etwas unsicher, vielleicht helfen mir eure Erfahrungen?

Danke!
Gruß Till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul Halfmann (13. Januar 2019)

Das Tretlager ist auf jeden Fall niedrig. Ich bin das Stereo 140 27,5 und das Stereo 150 29 im direkten Vergleich gefahren (die Rahmen scheinen mir fast identisch). Mit der Kurbel aufsetzen war mit dem 27,5er deutlich präsenter. Bei dem 29er hatte ich damit keine Probleme, es hat den Speed einfach besser mitgenommen, deshalb musste ich wahrscheinlich auch weniger treten.

Aber an sich kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass man Acht geben muss beim Pedalieren mit hervorstehenden "Hindernissen". Ist auch nur ein erster Eindruck, weiß nicht, wie sehr der dir weiterhilft.


----------



## Ireno (15. Januar 2019)

Paul Halfmann schrieb:


> Das Tretlager ist auf jeden Fall niedrig. Ich bin das Stereo 140 27,5 und das Stereo 150 29 im direkten Vergleich gefahren (die Rahmen scheinen mir fast identisch). Mit der Kurbel aufsetzen war mit dem 27,5er deutlich präsenter. Bei dem 29er hatte ich damit keine Probleme, es hat den Speed einfach besser mitgenommen, deshalb musste ich wahrscheinlich auch weniger treten.
> 
> Aber an sich kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass man Acht geben muss beim Pedalieren mit hervorstehenden "Hindernissen". Ist auch nur ein erster Eindruck, weiß nicht, wie sehr der dir weiterhilft.



Konnest du noch weitere Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten zwischen dem Stereo 140 und dem Stereo 150 feststellen? Ich konnte die beiden leider nur kurz auf dem Parkplatz testen, dabei ist mir das 140er enger vorgekommen. Ich nehme an das liegt am kleineren Stack.


----------



## Pirker (17. Januar 2019)

So, wollte mich wieder zu Wort melden. Da das Tretlager, wie andere geschrieben haben, sehr tief ist und meine Zughülle (diese Verlegung ist nicht sehr durchdacht) gleich bei der ersten Tour beschädigt wurde, habe ich nun einen Aquarium-Luftschlauch als Schutz darüber gezogen. Was ich noch geändert habe: Lenker Race Face Aquila, 820mm mit 35mm Rise, weil mir der Originale zu niedrig war und Ergon GE1 Griffe. Sonst passt es. Beim Verschleißteilwechel im nächsten Winter kimmt vorne ein 40er Kettenblatt und hinten eine SunRace Kassette mit 11-50 Zähnen rein und der Umwerfer kommt weg


----------



## Skunkworks (17. Januar 2019)

Pirker schrieb:


> So, wollte mich wieder zu Wort melden. Da das Tretlager, wie andere geschrieben haben, sehr tief ist und meine Zughülle (diese Verlegung ist nicht sehr durchdacht) gleich bei der ersten Tour beschädigt wurde, habe ich nun einen Aquarium-Luftschlauch als Schutz darüber gezogen. Was ich noch geändert habe: Lenker Race Face Aquila, 820mm mit 35mm Rise, weil mir der Originale zu niedrig war und Ergon GE1 Griffe. Sonst passt es. Beim Verschleißteilwechel im nächsten Winter kimmt vorne ein 40er Kettenblatt und hinten eine SunRace Kassette mit 11-50 Zähnen rein und der Umwerfer kommt weg
> Anhang anzeigen 816036 Anhang anzeigen 816037


Schaut gut aus, nur die Pedale scheinen eine andere Farbe zu haben. 
Wegen des Zuges: ich gehe davon aus, das die Beschädigung durch zu wenig Länge des Zuges im Bogen zustande gekommen ist. Und das TM hat doch einen KB Schutz, sowas habe ich bei meinem SL nachgerüstet und er war schon häufiger nötig. Also prüfe mal, ob der Zug genügend Länge zum Einfedern hat.
Gruß
/S.


----------



## Orby (17. Januar 2019)

Pirker schrieb:


> So, wollte mich wieder zu Wort melden. Da das Tretlager, wie andere geschrieben haben, sehr tief ist und meine Zughülle (diese Verlegung ist nicht sehr durchdacht) gleich bei der ersten Tour beschädigt wurde, habe ich nun einen Aquarium-Luftschlauch als Schutz darüber gezogen. Was ich noch geändert habe: Lenker Race Face Aquila, 820mm mit 35mm Rise, weil mir der Originale zu niedrig war und Ergon GE1 Griffe. Sonst passt es. Beim Verschleißteilwechel im nächsten Winter kimmt vorne ein 40er Kettenblatt und hinten eine SunRace Kassette mit 11-50 Zähnen rein und der Umwerfer kommt weg
> Anhang anzeigen 816036 Anhang anzeigen 816037



Was für ein Blatt willst du montieren????? 
Meinst du vielleicht ein 34? Sogar ein 32 wäre mir schon zu viel im Allgäu. 

Macht so viel Rise am Lenker Sinn? Ich finde etwas Druck braucht man schon vorne wenn man flott fährt. Hab bei mir einen kleinen Spacer über dem Vorbau. 

Mein Bike ist seit Juli im Einsatz, mit den Zügen hatte ich nie Probleme und die Abschürfung ist minimal.


----------



## Pirker (17. Januar 2019)

Orby schrieb:


> Was für ein Blatt willst du montieren?????
> Meinst du vielleicht ein 34? Sogar ein 32 wäre mir schon zu viel im Allgäu.
> 
> Macht so viel Rise am Lenker Sinn? Ich finde etwas Druck braucht man schon vorne wenn man flott fährt. Hab bei mir einen kleinen Spacer über dem Vorbau.
> ...



Oh, ist ein Tippfehler, ich meine natürlich ein 30er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pirker (17. Januar 2019)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, nur die Pedale scheinen eine andere Farbe zu haben.
> Wegen des Zuges: ich gehe davon aus, das die Beschädigung durch zu wenig Länge des Zuges im Bogen zustande gekommen ist. Und das TM hat doch einen KB Schutz, sowas habe ich bei meinem SL nachgerüstet und er war schon häufiger nötig. Also prüfe mal, ob der Zug genügend Länge zum Einfedern hat.
> Gruß
> /S.



Die Pedale sind die Splasher von Cube, ich dachte die passen besser, werde wohl auf schwarze Sixpack wechseln und die Roten meiner Tochter ans Rad schrauben.  Der Zug wurde schon gewechselt, länger gemacht und mit 2 Kabelbindern versehen, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man auch mal auf einem Stein oder einer Wurzel aufgeht, daher der Schutz


----------



## Zvenzon (21. Januar 2019)

Hat jemand einen Tipp bezüglich Kettenöl? Nach meinen letzten Ausflügen war das Bike immer so dermaßen verschlammt das ich es abspritzen musste und jetzt müsste ich mal die Kette Ölen, hab aber bisher kein Öl...


----------



## Pirker (21. Januar 2019)

Mein Tipp: Innobike 105. Nehme ich für alle Räder, nur am Rennrad habe ich Wachs. Reinigt, pflegt und schmiert. Rad waschen, einsprühen, vor der Tour abwischen und gut.
Wird meines wissens in Regensburg produziert


----------



## Orby (21. Januar 2019)

Zvenzon schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp bezüglich Kettenöl? Nach meinen letzten Ausflügen war das Bike immer so dermaßen verschlammt das ich es abspritzen musste und jetzt müsste ich mal die Kette Ölen, hab aber bisher kein Öl...



Kann ein Glaubenskrieg werden. Was ist dir wichtig?
Sauber Kette und häufiges schmieren? Oder so wenig wie möglich schmieren und dafür schmutzanfällige Kette?

Mal meine persönliche Eindrücke, Vorlieben und eingesetzt Produkte.  
Ich mag eine saubere und trockene Kette da ich meist bei schönem Wetter fahre und deswegen lieber öfters schmiere.

Muc Off C3 Ceramic dry lube (mein Hauptschmiermittel)
+ sehr saubere Kette, riecht nett  und man kann CSI spielen mit der Schwarzlichtlampe 
- teuer, eine tiefe große Pfütze und 20km später klingt deine Kette wie ein rostiges Burgtor, häufiges schmieren

Muc off C3 Ceramic wet lube (für Urlaubstrips als alternative dabei und falls es feucht wird)
+ hält auch bei schlechtem Wetter die Kette geschmiert
- die Kette sieht nicht ansehnlich aus

Dynamic Trockenschmierstoff (noch da, wird an anderen Bikes verarbeitet)
+ hält länger und besser als Muc off, Kette sauber, "relativ" günstig
- gefühlt nicht so sauber wie Muc Off

Dynamic Kettenöl (nicht für mein Bike, Bike von Nachbarkids etc)
- eine richtige Sauerei

Bei mir hat wohl das Marketing von Muc off funktioniert, gebe ich ehrlich zu.


----------



## Zvenzon (21. Januar 2019)

Direkt der Glaubenskrieg, na das fängt ja gut an 
Besten Dank für eure Vorschläge, ich seh mir das mal an und Öl mal etwas herum ^^


----------



## Skunkworks (21. Januar 2019)

Bei mir hat das Marketing von Bike7 überzeugt... Nein das Zeug selbst natürlich. War mal früher Sponsor des Washplatzes des BeMC und da ich Bikewash für Freunde übernommen habe, konnte ich die Performance selbst erleben. Kettenzeugs ist natürlich dann auch von denen, eh klar. Gibbed in DE nicht wirklich.
/S.


----------



## Paul Halfmann (23. Januar 2019)

Ireno schrieb:


> Konnest du noch weitere Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten zwischen dem Stereo 140 und dem Stereo 150 feststellen? Ich konnte die beiden leider nur kurz auf dem Parkplatz testen, dabei ist mir das 140er enger vorgekommen. Ich nehme an das liegt am kleineren Stack.



Hi und sorry für die späte Rückmeldung @Ireno . Also ich bin ein Stereo 150 in 18" und ein 140 in 20" im Vergleich gefahren. Die haben sich eigentlich ziemlich identisch angefühlt. Nur das 140er ging deutlich leichter aufs Hinterrad. Die Kettenstreben sind ja aber bei beiden Bikes kurz. Dass es sich auf einem gleichgroßen 140er eng anfühlt, finde ich in dem Kontext nachvollziehbar.

Mir ist deutlich aufgefallen, dass das 140er agiler war (leichter + kleinere Laufräder), also super für flowige enge Kurven.
Außerdem fand ich den DPX2 deutlich spritziger/poppiger, man konnte also verspielter mit dem Bike fahren.
Großes Grinsen im Gesicht rundum, einfach zu fahren, man muss halt nur aufpassen nicht die Kurbel in ein paar Steine zu rammen.

Das 150 war gefühlt deutlich schwerer und träger, hat aber mehr Geschwindigkeit mitgenommen, wenn es mal rumpelig wurde. Das Problem mit dem Tretlager hatte ich seltener. Es hat außerdem deutlich mehr Traktion generiert (bedingt durch den X2, den kann man ja aber auch verspielter einstellen). Im Bergauffahren fand ich den Unterschied zwischen beiden Bikes minimal.
An der Federung musste ich gar nichts verstellen, im Stehen wippte der X2 dann aber auf jedenfall stärker als der DPX2.
Dass sie sich bergauf so ähnlich waren kann an Folgendem liegen:
Das 140 hatte ich eigentlich schneller vermutet, aber die Hans Dampf Reifen haben mir das Gefühl vermittelt auf Zahnrädern die Asphaltstraße hochzufahren. Dementsprechend im Uphill ein Unentschieden von mir.


----------



## Horaff (23. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
Frage an die Cube Stereo 150 29“ Besitzer...
Welche Tunes haben die Fox bzw. Rock Shox Dämpfer?
Danke


----------



## hesc (25. Januar 2019)

Meins ist auch da.... Richtig geiles Bike .... 



















Ein paar Infos: Denke es schade nicht den Zusammenbau zu kontrollieren. Ein Fahren direkt vom Händler weg wäre wohl nicht so toll gewesen. 4 bar in den Reifen, hintere Bremsaufnahme viel zu locker angeschraubt, Gabel und Dämpfer Einstellung war irgendwo. vordere Steckachse (inkl. Lagerspiel) komplett falsch eingestellt, Sattelstütze mit Schnellverschluss? Cockpit war irgendwo....
Aber egal, etwas Zeit investiert und nun ist das Bike so wie erwartet....Gabel und Dämpfer sind extrem feinfühlig. Man fühlt sich sofort wohl am Bike. Es fühlt sich trotz der 29" (komme ja von einem 26" Bike) überhaupt nicht träge an. Kein Thema das Bike aufs Hinterrad zu ziehen... Weiter Infos folgen wenn ich es auf meine Home Trails schaffe...
Ahja, der Sitz geht natürlich gar nicht. Der wurde natürlich sofort durch eine SQlab ersetzt.
Bei den Reifen überlege ich noch (obwohl ich die geplanten Reifen schon im Keller hab). Finde die Gravity eigentlich zu schwer für meinen Anwendungsfall und möchte/werde sie durch Maxxis DHF 2.5 3C MaxxTerra (vo) und DHR II 2.4 Dual (hi) ersetzen.
Bezüglich Rahmengrösse:  War mir unsicher, Bin 180cm und habe einen SL von 87. Das L passt perfekt, siehe am Bild die Sitzhöhe bzw. den Auszug der Sattelstütze. Reach ist sowieso für meine Grösse in L ideal.


----------



## rider1970 (26. Januar 2019)

Richtig geiles Teil, Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike
Eins der wenigen 29er die mir auch Natura echt gut fallen, war seinerzeit wirklich keine leichte Entscheidung zwischen dem 150er oder dem 140er...

Viel Spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (26. Januar 2019)

Horaff schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Frage an die Cube Stereo 150 29“ Besitzer...
> Welche Tunes haben die Fox bzw. Rock Shox Dämpfer?
> Danke



In meiner sig findest du zumindest etwas zum RS-Fahrwerk.
Jeder, der will ist aufrufen, dort seiner Einstellungen hinzuzufügen. 
Gruß
/S.


----------



## COLKURTZ (31. Januar 2019)

Sorry, wenn ich hier mal dürfte: Sucht jemand ein SL in 18 Zoll?   (---> PN)


----------



## yoger83 (1. Februar 2019)

madmax1505 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab genau das gleiche Bike (SL in 20") letzte Woche bestellt. Ich habe dann 2 Tage später ne Mail bekommen dass es vor KW46 nix wird.
> Ich hatte mich aber ehrlich gesagt schon auf eine Verzögerung eingestellt. Man muss sich ja nur mal anschaun wie es bei den 27,5 gelaufen ist bzw. noch läuft... ;-)
> ...



Bei welcher Körpergröße bzw. Schrittlänge fährst du das Stereo 150 SL?


----------



## hesc (6. Februar 2019)

So, bis auf die Kabellänge der Bremsleitungen (mache ich aber erst beim ersten Bremsenservice mit, weil man ja nach dem Kürzen auch entlüften sollte) ist nun alles so wie es sein soll (incl. Reifenwechsel, wie oben beschrieben)...






Echt fett der Vorderreifen in 2.5"





Der hintere in 2.4" ist ähnlich dem HD (bezüglich der Breite)





Wenn man die Reifen neben einander hat (Schwalbe in SG und Maxxis in Exo/60) erkennt man erst so richtig den Unterschied. Die SG von Schwalbe sind sowas von hart an den Seitenwänden, unglaublich. Hier gibt es wirklich eine massiven Unterschied von Schwalbe SS oder Maxxis Exo/60 auf SG. Kein Wunder, dass der Reifen dann um vieles schwerer ist. Er ist aber daher auch um einiges steifer und in Summe wesentlich härter als der Maxxis.
Bin sehr gespannt, wollte ja nach 5 Jahren (fast ausschließlich) Schwalbe, einmal Maxxis ausprobieren. Bin bisher (am alten Rad) Maxxis DHR II in DD nur recht kurz an der Hinterachse gefahren und da hat er mir ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## Aussie81 (7. Februar 2019)

hesc schrieb:


> So, bis auf die Kabellänge der Bremsleitungen (mache ich aber erst beim ersten Bremsenservice mit, weil man ja nach dem Kürzen auch entlüften sollte) ist nun alles so wie es sein soll (incl. Reifenwechsel, wie oben beschrieben)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mega cooles und schönes Bike! Top


----------



## Pirker (11. Februar 2019)

Mal eine Frage: Original ist ja eine 29 x 2.35er Bereifung drin. Passt in den Hinterbau auch ein Hans Dampf 29 x 2,6 oder gibt es da Probleme?


----------



## hesc (20. Februar 2019)

Pirker schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Original ist ja eine 29 x 2.35er Bereifung drin. Passt in den Hinterbau auch ein Hans Dampf 29 x 2,6 oder gibt es da Probleme?



Hm, kann ich dir leider so auch nicht sagen. Aus meiner Sicht wird es aber gerade bei der unteren Strebe (siehe 2. Bild vom Link unten) recht eng werden (Denke es wird sich sehr knapp ausgehen, da der 2.6 gegenüber dem 2.35 um ca. 5mm breiter baut, laut Reifenbreite DB). Da ist jetzt schon mit dem Maxxis in 2.4" nicht mehr soooo exterm viel Platz.

Hier noch ein paar zusätzliche Bilder vom Wochenend-Shooting 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/90726


----------



## pr3dat0r (20. Februar 2019)

Mein C:62 Race kommt in 10 Tagen und ich wundere mich was für ein Unterrorhprotektor installiert werden kann?


----------



## Bunnyking (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich bin mit einem SL in Größe L probegefahren. Bei meinen 190  und SL 94 war  der Auszug der Sattelstütze ca 2cm vor Maximum.
Generell kam mir das Rad zu kurz vor, ich habe derzeit ein Giant Trance x29 aus 2013, dieses Rad hat in XL eine Oberrohrlänge von 635, gleich dem Cube.
Eine Frage an die Race Besitzer, der Dämpfer im Firm Mode, wir dieser sehr hart? An meinem Trance war das nicht der Fall.... Nur minimale Änderungen spürbar.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wegfuchs (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo Frank,
mit eine Größe von 1,90 und 94er Schrittlänge würde ich dir unbedingt ein XL empfehlen!  Fahre selber bei 1,88 und 92er SL ein Stereo Race in L, das passt mir gerade noch, weil ich ein "kurzes" Bike haben wollte. Die meisten würden da auch schon das XL nehmen. 
Zum Dämpfer: Unterschied zwischen offen und Firm ist deutlich spürbar, allerdings würde ich den Firm Mode nicht als sehr hart beschreiben. Den braucht es so, um z.B. auf Teerstraßen und Forstwegen mit wenig Wippen den Berg rauf zu kommen.
Besten Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## Orby (23. Februar 2019)

Bunnyking schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Ich bin mit einem SL in Größe L probegefahren. Bei meinen 190  und SL 94 war  der Auszug der Sattelstütze ca 2cm vor Maximum.
> Generell kam mir das Rad zu kurz vor, ich habe derzeit ein Giant Trance x29 aus 2013, dieses Rad hat in XL eine Oberrohrlänge von 635, gleich dem Cube.
> Eine Frage an die Race Besitzer, der Dämpfer im Firm Mode, wir dieser sehr hart? An meinem Trance war das nicht der Fall.... Nur minimale Änderungen spürbar.
> ...



Servus Frank, 

ich schließe mich komplett der Meinung vom @wegfuchs an. 

Bei meinen 1,86m und SL 88cm ist das 20" schon kompakt, ich wollte so. Bei dir würde ich auf jeden Fall auf das 22" geh. 

Ich nutze den mittleren Modus eigentlich immer um das Heck ruhig zu stellen da ich mit ca. 28% SAG (stehend) fahre. Ist nicht "knallhart" stellt das Heck ruhig aber trotzdem komfortabel und Grip. Kann man auch bei "Flowtrails" nutzen. 
Im offenen Modus ist das Wippen nicht spürbar, aber ersichtlich am Dämpfer bei meinem SAG.


----------



## Skunkworks (23. Februar 2019)

Heut das erste mal nicht eingepackt wie ein Arktisforscher unterwegs und dazu sogar auf recht trockenen Trails,  lief das Stereo schon wieder sehr geil!
OK, die Feinabstimmung bei mir selbst war noch nicht ganz gegeben aber hat richtig Laune gemacht.


----------



## Cubie (24. Februar 2019)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Heut das erste mal nicht eingepackt wie ein Arktisforscher unterwegs und dazu sogar auf recht trockenen Trails,  lief das Stereo schon wieder sehr geil!
> OK, die Feinabstimmung bei mir selbst war noch nicht ganz gegeben aber hat richtig Laune gemacht.


Wie wahr, war gestern auch draußen, die reinste Freude...
Die Trails waren relativ trocken, so dass man auch entspannt fahren konnte und ohne Schlammpackung nach Hause gekommen ist.
Macht definitiv Lust auf mehr, ....viel, viel  mehr


----------



## Donstephano (26. Februar 2019)

Servus,

das Bike schaut einfach richtig toll aus und kommt sicher in die engere Auswahl.
Das Einzige was mich stört ist der kurze Reach...bin 192, um die 103 kg (nackt) und SL 90 cm. Deswegen würde ich zum 22" tendieren. 
Allerdings wie gesagt ist der Reach so kurz...fahre aktuell das Hightower in XL, das hat einen Reach von 475, der mir etwas kurz vorkommt.
Was meint ihr dazu?

Schöne Grüße

Stephan


----------



## Albert (26. Februar 2019)

Setz Dich drauf und probier es aus.
Diese Fixierung auf irgendwelche Werte bringt doch eh nix. Dazu empfehle ich mal die Lektüre folgenden Artikels

https://enduro-mtb.com/warum-geometrietabellen-uns-nicht-weiterbringen/

Hoffe, der Link ist erlaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (26. Februar 2019)

Donstephano schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> das Bike schaut einfach richtig toll aus und kommt sicher in die engere Auswahl.
> Das Einzige was mich stört ist der kurze Reach...bin 192, um die 103 kg (nackt) und SL 90 cm. Deswegen würde ich zum 22" tendieren.
> ...



Servus. 
Die Frage ist was dir taugt und was du für Vorlieben hast. Bei deiner Größe ist das 22" passend und bietet Raum, bin ja nur 6cm kleiner und 2cm weniger SL und fahre das 20" aus persönlichen Vorlieben. 

Wenn du natürlich was richtig langes willst, wirst mit dem Cube nicht wirklich glücklich. 
Wie gesagt ist eine persönliche Sache. Ich konnte mal ein Nicolai Testen mit einem Reach über 500. Gar nicht so unfahrbar wie man denkt, aber auf einem Feldweg zu wenden ist "Trialakrobatik" 
Ich für mich habe folgendes Fazit daraus gezogen, etwas länger und flacher ja, aber der Trend geht mir teilweise etwas zu weit. Man sollte nicht vergessen wir sind nur "Hobbybiker" und ob wir immer das Bike in den Speedbereich bekommen wo man super lang und flach braucht? Oder bummeln wir auch ab und an auf flowigen Trails?


----------



## tomtomba (27. Februar 2019)

So muß mich mal outen.
nach 12 Jahren Simplon Elvox kommt endlich was neues..
Am Freitag kommt es! Ein Race in 20 Zoll.
Bin zwar nur 178 mit 82 cm SL aber das 18-er war echt knapp, da habe ich mich nicht wohl drauf gefühlt. 
Bin aber auch ein Oldie der schon immer gerne große Räder gefahren ist...
Habe lange gesucht und bin diverses Probegesessen.
Eigtl. stand ein 27,5-er mit 150-160 mm Federweg im Lastenheft, da bin ich schon länger dran, aber ich fahre seit 5 Jahren das Hardtail schon als 29-er und fühle mich darauf richtig wohl, da kam mir das Cube gerade recht..
Hatte noch auf das Radon Slide Trail geschielt, habe aber jetzt für das Cube ein unschlagbares Angebot bekommen und mußte einfach zuschlagen...Die Dinger sind ja noch nirgends reduziert, man kann ja froh sein, wenn man eins sofort bekommt und nicht ewig warten muß. 
Bin gespannt auf das FW, bin die letzten Jahre auf dem Simplon ne Talas mit 150 mm gefahren, allerding als 32-er da hat man schon gemerkt, daß das Casting eigentlich unterdimensioniert ist..aber ansprechverhalten war 1A. 
Auf dem HT ist auch ne 32-er Fox aber die hat ja nur 100 mm und soll ja einfach nur relativ leicht sein und das passt.

Happy Trails
Tom


----------



## Drillbit (3. März 2019)

Servus,

hab ich grad gesehen. Falls noch jemand eines sucht.

https://www.rabe-bike.de/de/2-wahl-cube-stereo-150-c-62-sl-iridium-n-black-2019/


----------



## tomtomba (6. März 2019)

Ich hatte meins am letzten Freitag bekommen und auch noch zusammengeschraubt....habe ja ein Kartonschnäppchen gemacht  
Zusammenbau war problemlos, nur bei der Sattelstütze ist das "anschließen" etwas fummelig, da der Außenzug extrem lang ist und gekürzt werden muß, aber man will ja nicht zuviel kürzen, und der Innnenzug muß eine ganz bestimmte Länge haben. Im Moment ist er immer nich etwas lang, aber das mache ich wenn ich die Laufräder schlauchlos mache. 

Heute gehts auf die erste FeierabendEinstellrunde mal sehen wie sich das gestaltet.....
btw....passt da eine 750 ml Flasche in den Rahmen? sieht mir eher so aus, daß da nur kleine Flaschen reinpassen...
Hab natürlich einen Blackburn Flaschenhalter wo man die Flasche nur nach oben rausbekommt...evtl einen nehmen wo man die Flasche seitlich einklickt.
Ach ja, eins ist mir aufgefallen, die hintere Bremse ist wohl nicht anständig entfüftet, der Druckpunkt kommt deutlich später als bei der VR Bremse. 
Ansonsten waren aber alle Schrauben ordentlich festgezogen und die Züge waren bis auf den Sattelstützenzug auch in ordentlichen Längen...

btw..was/wo habt Ihr noch Rahmenschutzfolie verklebt? 
Besteht Gefahr, daß der Lenker/Schaltgriff am Oberrohr anschlägt, wenn man mal unfreiwillig absteigt? 

Happy Trails

Tom


----------



## hesc (6. März 2019)

tomtomba schrieb:


> Ich hatte meins am letzten Freitag bekommen und auch noch zusammengeschraubt....habe ja ein Kartonschnäppchen gemacht
> Zusammenbau war problemlos, nur bei der Sattelstütze ist das "anschließen" etwas fummelig, da der Außenzug extrem lang ist und gekürzt werden muß, aber man will ja nicht zuviel kürzen, und der Innnenzug muß eine ganz bestimmte Länge haben. Im Moment ist er immer nich etwas lang, aber das mache ich wenn ich die Laufräder schlauchlos mache.
> 
> Heute gehts auf die erste FeierabendEinstellrunde mal sehen wie sich das gestaltet.....
> ...



Viel Spaß mit dem Bike, ist echt eine Wucht.
Bei mir (normaler Flaschenhalter von Cube, Bilder siehe weiter oben; Rad in 20") passt nur eine 500 ml Flasche.
Ich klebe gar nix ab, ist ja ein Rad und keine Handtasche 
Bei mir schlägt der Lenker incl. Armaturen nicht am Oberrohr an, auch wenn ich den Lenker komplett verdrehe.
So und jetzt wieder ab aufs Bike


----------



## Skunkworks (6. März 2019)

@tomtomba 
@hesc 

Mit einem Specialized Sidecage bekomme ich auch eine 750ml Flasche in den 20" Rahmen. Man muss sich halt für eine Seite entscheiden...


----------



## Hans (6. März 2019)

Ich fahr den Fidlock magnetisch. Bin begeistert und fahr den jetzt an allen bikes


----------



## haupt87 (6. März 2019)

Ich belese mich hier seit einigen Tagen, da mein Stereo 120 in 29" aus 2016 etwas mit mehr Federweg weichen soll. Ich hatte erst das SL ins Auge gefasst, da ich gerne eine 1fach Kurbel hätte. Nachdem ich die Händler in der Nähe telefonisch abgesucht habe, konnte ich ein Race mit 20" Rahmen finden. Nach Feierabend fix hin, Probefahrt gemacht, ausgehandelt dass das Rad noch eine 1fach XT Kurbel verpasst bekommt und angezahlt :-D Es war Liebe auf die erste Fahrt! Ich kann es Samstag oder Anfang der nächsten Woche abholen. Nach den ersten Eindrücken werde ich hier berichten.


----------



## pr3dat0r (7. März 2019)

@ *haupt87*
Race Face Aeffect kommt mit Cinch Direct-Mount Aufnahme und du kannst ein Cinch Kettenblatt montieren. Es ist sogar etwa leichter als XT laut Herrstellerangaben.

Ich bin mein Race am Sonntag gefahren - alles was man über 29" schreibt, ist wirklich wahr. Ich bin am meistens begeistert wie leicht das Bike die Richtung wechseln kann.


----------



## haupt87 (7. März 2019)

Leider zu spät, der Händler hat die Kurbel schon bestellt  kommt ein 32er Kettenblatt drauf. Mal sehen wie ich mit der Serienkassette klar komme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haupt87 (7. März 2019)

Leider zu spät, der Händler hat die Kurbel schon bestellt  kommt ein 32er Kettenblatt drauf. Mal sehen wie ich mit der Serienkassette klar komme...


----------



## Albert (7. März 2019)

Habe auch seit kurzem ein Race und gleich mal Sattel und Lenker gegen SQ-Lab getauscht. Bin mal gespannt wie ich mit 16 Grad Backsweep zurechtkomme. Kürzen muss ich ihn auf jeden Fall, 800 mm sind mir zu breit.
Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo Empfehlungen wie man bei welchem Gewicht die Fox Federelemente einstellen soll? In der hier gestarteten Tabelle geht's ja nur um RockShox soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Mt_biker (7. März 2019)

Albert schrieb:


> Habe auch seit kurzem ein Race und gleich mal Sattel und Lenker gegen SQ-Lab getauscht. Bin mal gespannt wie ich mit 16 Grad Backsweep zurechtkomme. Kürzen muss ich ihn auf jeden Fall, 800 mm sind mir zu breit.
> Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo Empfehlungen wie man bei welchem Gewicht die Fox Federelemente einstellen soll? In der hier gestarteten Tabelle geht's ja nur um RockShox soweit ich weiß.


https://www.ridefox.com/dl/bike/605-00-177_REV_A_36-Tuning-Guide.pdf
Hier in dem Manual von Fox steht ab Seite 3 etwas dazu. Luftdruckvorschläge schreibt Fox doch jetzt auf die Tauchrohre, wenn ich mich da nicht irre


----------



## haupt87 (10. März 2019)

Nachdem ich mein Race schon Freitag holen konnte bin ich jetzt ca. 50km und 800Hm gefahren... Das einzige, was ich bereue ist, dass ich mir das Rad nicht schon eher gekauft hab 
Mit meinem Stereo 120 SL kam ich die Berge nicht besser rauf  Ich bin begeistert! Auch nach dem Umbau auf 1fach Kurbel mit Serien Kassette konnte ich in den meisten Fällen das letzte Ritzel als Reserve lassen.

Wo bekomme ich denn wohl die Abdeckung für die Directmount Aufnahme des Umwerfers???


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. März 2019)

überall wenn man sich die Mühe macht zu suchen, z. B. hier...
https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odk...70.l1313&_nkw=direct-mount+abdeckung&_sacat=0


----------



## haupt87 (10. März 2019)

Diese Teile hab ich schon gefunden. Die meine ich aber nicht ;-) es ist beim Stereo 150 ja ein Adapter mit Directmount mit dem Rahmen verschraubt. Und die Abdeckung für die Aufnahme an Rahmen brauche ich.  Sieht aus als ob das das Teil aus Gummi oder Kunststoff ist.


----------



## Hans (10. März 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen,  wo ich diese Buchsen bekomme ?


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. März 2019)

haupt87 schrieb:


> Diese Teile hab ich schon gefunden. Die meine ich aber nicht ;-) es ist beim Stereo 150 ja ein Adapter mit Directmount mit dem Rahmen verschraubt. Und die Abdeckung für die Aufnahme an Rahmen brauche ich.  Sieht aus als ob das das Teil aus Gummi oder Kunststoff ist.



ups sorry, hab gemeint das ist das unschöne Ding wie bei meinem 160er?!
schaut sehr speziell aus, am besten beim Händler bestellen....


----------



## haupt87 (11. März 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ups sorry, hab gemeint das ist das unschöne Ding wie bei meinem 160er?!
> schaut sehr speziell aus, am besten beim Händler bestellen....


Ist wohl speziell für den Rahmen vom 150er... ich frag wohl tatsächlich mal den Händler..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesc (11. März 2019)

So ein erster Erfahrungsbericht nach einigen Ausfahrten auf den bekannten Home Trails. Ja und wie so viele hab auch ich ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht. 

Aber mal langsam....
Rauf, naja, also ehrlich gesagt plage ich mich aktuell schon noch etwas mehr als erhofft. Mag an der "nicht vorhanden Frühform" liegen , am Mehrgewicht des Bikes (mein TM ist ja ca. 1 kg schwerer als mein altes Bikes, ein Radon Slide 150), an den groben Reifen (Maxxis DHR II und DHF) oder eine Kombination aus allen ... Es hängt wahrscheinlich auch stark davon ab von welchem Bike man umsteigt. Ein "relativ leichtes" All-Mountain tritt sich halt etwas leichter als ein Enduro, wobei der Unterschied jetzt nicht gewaltig ist, aber für mich aktuell merkbar.
Was aber auffällt ist, dass man eine perfekte Position bergauf am Rad hat und somit super Druck auf die Pedale bekommt. Der Dämpfer wippt kaum bzw. gar nicht, wenn man den Hebel umlegt. Denke meine Oberschenkel werden das noch richten.

Aber kaum gehts bergab sieht die Welt ganz anders aus. Unglaublich laufruhig schluckt das Rad alles was da in den Weg kommt einfach weg (grobe Geländekanten, dicke Wurzeln, Steine, Sprünge, egal was ...). Dazu kommt der Faktor, dass ich mich sofort wohl gefühlt habe und somit sofort richtig los legen konnte. Ich finde das Bike trotz 29" Zoll extrem handlich und flink. In Kurven legen, hochziehen, schnelle Richtungswechsel, alles geht wie bisher auch (mit dem alten 26"), nur das man in Summe wesentlich komfortaber und dadurch gefühlt sicherer, mit mehr Reserven, unterwegs ist. Vor allem wenn es schnell wird spielt es die Vorzüge wirklich komplett aus.
Aktuell kann ich nix erkennen was mir nicht passt. Reifen (Maxxis), Bremsen, Schaltung, Dämpfer und Gabel (Einstellung aktuell sehr Nahe an den FOX Vorgaben) fühlt sich alles extrem stimmig an.

Also ab aufs Bike und auf zum nächsten Trail ...


----------



## greg12 (11. März 2019)

hesc schrieb:


> So ein erster Erfahrungsbericht nach einigen Ausfahrten auf den bekannten Home Trails. Ja und wie so viele hab auch ich ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht.
> 
> Aber mal langsam....
> Rauf, naja, also ehrlich gesagt plage ich mich aktuell schon noch etwas mehr als erhofft. Mag an der "nicht vorhanden Frühform" liegen , am Mehrgewicht des Bikes (mein TM ist ja ca. 1 kg schwerer als mein altes Bikes, ein Radon Slide 150), an den groben Reifen (Maxxis DHR II und DHF) oder eine Kombination aus allen ... Es hängt wahrscheinlich auch stark davon ab von welchem Bike man umsteigt. Ein "relativ leichtes" All-Mountain tritt sich halt etwas leichter als ein Enduro, wobei der Unterschied jetzt nicht gewaltig ist, aber für mich aktuell merkbar.
> ...


Bergauf zäher als mitm 26 er ist klar, immerhin ist die rotierende masse höher und weiter außen liegend! Dazu der Verhältnismäßig hohe rollwiderstand der maxxis reifen sorgt nicht unbedingt für sprintfreudigen schnellen vortrieb! 
Dafür ist es bergab umso laufruhiger.


----------



## tomtomba (14. März 2019)

servus, ich bin etwas verwirrt über das FW von meinem Race...
da ist eine Fox 36 Float GRIP, 3-Position verbaut, aber ich finde im Netz nicht wirklich was über diese Gabel. 
Irgendwie sehen die alle anders aus, haben oben an der Krone ne Verstellmöglichkeit für die High Speed Zugstufe = meine nicht. 
oder unten rechts 2 Rädchen für Low und High Speed Zugstufe = meine nicht. 
Im linken Holm kann ich Luft reinmachen, das passt auch mit den Einstellungen die auf der Gabel angegeben sind..bzw habe ich etwas weniger drin. (70 PSI bei 86 kg) aber am rechten Holm kann ich nur "offen, Firm und blockiert" einstellen und unten am rechten Holm ist nur eine Einstellung für die Zugstufe. 

Alles was man im Netz findet ist immer "anders"

Grüße
Tom


----------



## pr3dat0r (14. März 2019)

36 GRIP ist OEM Gabel - das ist eigentlich die Performance Linie von Fox. Du kannst hier genaue Information ueber den Gabel finden. Was du im Netz gesehen hast, ist eigeintlich Grip2, das in Performance Elite und Factory eingebaut ist.

Ich habe meine Einstellungen in der Tabelle gegeben, da ich auch ein Race habe. Mit 70 PSI bei 86 scheint es etwa wenig zu sein - Gabel muss zwischen 15 und 20% Sag haben.


----------



## Mike2000r (15. März 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Hinterbau beim 150er SL (im speziellen die unteren Streben/ Kettenstreben) aus Alu oder aus Carbon sind?

Mfg


----------



## Hans (15. März 2019)

Alles aus Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (15. März 2019)

tomtomba schrieb:


> servus, ich bin etwas verwirrt über das FW von meinem Race...
> da ist eine Fox 36 Float GRIP, 3-Position verbaut, aber ich finde im Netz nicht wirklich was über diese Gabel.
> Irgendwie sehen die alle anders aus, haben oben an der Krone ne Verstellmöglichkeit für die High Speed Zugstufe = meine nicht.
> oder unten rechts 2 Rädchen für Low und High Speed Zugstufe = meine nicht.
> ...


bist du sicher das du eine float grip verbaut hast?
schau mal was auf der gabel seitlich am tauchrohr der dämpferseite klebt. sollte die hochwertigere fit4 dämpfung sein, allerdings ohne 3 pos versteller. die angabe auf der hp stimmt nicht mmn....


----------



## Mike2000r (15. März 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Alles aus Carbon



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hab mir das SL im Internet bestellt und hab jetzt eine E-Mail des Händlers bekommen dass bei der Durchsicht ein kleiner Lackschaden an der linken Kettenstrebe entdeckt wurde. Hab auch ein Bild bekommen. Schaut wirklich aus wie ein ca 2 auf 2 mm Lackschaden. Auf Nachfrage meinte er, das es nur der Lack ist und der Hinterbau eh Alu ist (vmtl. wegen den unlackierten Bereich des Gelenkes welcher Silber ausschaut). Er hat mir einen Nachlass angeboten, welcher in der Höhe in Ordnung für mich wär. Ich mach mir nur sorgen, dass bei Carbon dann doch innerlich was beschadgt ist. Was meint ihr, wenn nur der Lack beschädigt ist dürfte dem Carbon nix passiert sein oder? Leider hat er nur das eine in der Größe da...


----------



## Hans (15. März 2019)

Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen. Kettenstreben sind eh stabil.


----------



## franzam (15. März 2019)

Welche Einbaulänge hat eigentlich der Dämpfer beim Stereo 150? Hab nirgends ne Info dazu gefunden.


----------



## Orby (15. März 2019)

Mike2000r schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hab mir das SL im Internet bestellt und hab jetzt eine E-Mail des Händlers bekommen dass bei der Durchsicht ein kleiner Lackschaden an der linken Kettenstrebe entdeckt wurde. Hab auch ein Bild bekommen. Schaut wirklich aus wie ein ca 2 auf 2 mm Lackschaden. Auf Nachfrage meinte er, das es nur der Lack ist und der Hinterbau eh Alu ist (vmtl. wegen den unlackierten Bereich des Gelenkes welcher Silber ausschaut). Er hat mir einen Nachlass angeboten, welcher in der Höhe in Ordnung für mich wär. Ich mach mir nur sorgen, dass bei Carbon dann doch innerlich was beschadgt ist. Was meint ihr, wenn nur der Lack beschädigt ist dürfte dem Carbon nix passiert sein oder? Leider hat er nur das eine in der Größe da...



Sollte nichts aus machen. Würde es mir vorbehalten und auf Risse prüfen was aber unwahrscheinlich sein sollte. 



franzam schrieb:


> Welche Einbaulänge hat eigentlich der Dämpfer beim Stereo 150? Hab nirgends ne Info dazu gefunden.



Also ich hab gerade auf der Cube HP bei zwei Bikes 188x55 gelesen direkt bei der Beschreibung Dämpfer. Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## greg12 (15. März 2019)

Orby schrieb:


> Sollte nichts aus machen. Würde es mir vorbehalten und auf Risse prüfen was aber unwahrscheinlich sein sollte.
> 
> 
> 
> Also ich hab gerade auf der Cube HP bei zwei Bikes 188x55 gelesen direkt bei der Beschreibung Dämpfer. Oder meinst du was anderes?


185/55 ist korrekt!


----------



## franzam (15. März 2019)

Danke!
 Wäre es evtl. möglich einen 190er einzubauen? Das Bike wäre ziemlich perfekt, aber mir ist die Bodenfreiheit einfach zu gering, bzw. das Tretlager zu nieder. Sonst hätte ich es vll. schon gekauft


----------



## Raizzz (19. März 2019)

Pirker schrieb:


> So, wollte mich wieder zu Wort melden. Da das Tretlager, wie andere geschrieben haben, sehr tief ist und meine Zughülle (diese Verlegung ist nicht sehr durchdacht) gleich bei der ersten Tour beschädigt wurde, habe ich nun einen Aquarium-Luftschlauch als Schutz darüber gezogen. Was ich noch geändert habe: Lenker Race Face Aquila, 820mm mit 35mm Rise, weil mir der Originale zu niedrig war und Ergon GE1 Griffe. Sonst passt es. Beim Verschleißteilwechel im nächsten Winter kimmt vorne ein 40er Kettenblatt und hinten eine SunRace Kassette mit 11-50 Zähnen rein und der Umwerfer kommt weg
> Anhang anzeigen 816036 Anhang anzeigen 816037




Eine Frage hab ich: taugt das Schaltauge was?


----------



## emek (19. März 2019)

Läuft.


----------



## AXION (20. März 2019)

@emek Schöne Bilder!
Ich habe mir auf der Suche nach dem EINEN Bike für alles auch das SL bestellt.
Magst du uns noch deine Eindrücke über Bike mitteilen?

Merci und Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesc (21. März 2019)

Nur zur Info, weil ich selber recht lange gesucht hab.
Hab das 30 T Ritzel auf ein 28 T umgebaut. Bin jetzt bei der Entfaltung genau da wo ich vorher bei meinem 26" auch war und damit gehen jetzt längere sehr steile Passagen auch wieder perfekt. Oben raus fehlt mir durch diese Aktion eigentlich nichts (tritt selten schneller als 35 km/h).
Die Infos zum Wechsel sind extrem verteilt und teilweise wiedersprüchlich. Fakt ist, dass das 28 T Ritzel (in Alu mit 3 mm Offset) von SRAM (
*SRAM X-SYNC Direct Mount Kettenblatt 3 mm Offset 28 Zähne* - eigentlich gedacht für 1x11) perfekt funktioniert. Leider gibt es ja nach wie vor kein X-SYNC 2 in 28T. 
War damit schon unterwegs. Alles funkt wie es soll, keine lauten Geräusche (wie manche berichten) oder sonstige Probleme. Kette hab ich nicht gekürzt und der Chainguard passt auch so halbwegs.


----------



## Hans (25. März 2019)

Hallo,

wieviel offset hat die Lyrik beim 150 SL ?

Gruß

Hans


----------



## Timberwolf (27. März 2019)

Mega zufrieden 



 

 

Hier mal Skinwall-Reifen getestet:


----------



## valmal86 (27. März 2019)

Hi Leute,
an die die schon eins haben, welche Größe würdet ihr mit 180 und 84er Schrittlänge nehmen?
Ich tendiere dazu das 20'' zu nehmen.
Thx


----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. März 2019)

.​


----------



## alex-schwarz (27. März 2019)

Timberwolf schrieb:


> Mega zufrieden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 843020
> 
> ...



Wie lassen sich die Reifen so fahren? Mich würde speziell die Traktion der Ardent beim Vorderreifen interessieren.. Leider gibt es ja keine andere Weisswandalternative in 29 Zoll :-(..


----------



## Timberwolf (30. März 2019)

alex-schwarz schrieb:


> Wie lassen sich die Reifen so fahren? Mich würde speziell die Traktion der Ardent beim Vorderreifen interessieren.. Leider gibt es ja keine andere Weisswandalternative in 29 Zoll :-(..


Der Ardent ist halt ein schneller Reifen, für einfacheres Terrain und die meisten Trails hier in der Gegend wahrscheinlich ausreichend. Wenn du dem Rad allerdings gerecht werden willst, sprich das Potenzial abrufen möchtest, macht ein potenterer Reifen mehr Sinn.
Joa, da kann man nur hoffen, dass Maxxis, Onza, Schwalbe etc. ihr 29er Skinwall/Tan/Classic Angebot ausweiten.
(Grad zufällig den WTB Vigilante 25x29 oder den WTB Trail Boss in 2,4/2,6x29 Tan Sidewall gesehen, die könnten evtl. einen Blick wert sein)


----------



## Wirting (30. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen.

Dieser Thread scheint mir vielleicht geeignet zu sein um eine Antwort auf mein Luxus-Problem zu bekommen.

Ich komme von einem Cube Stero 140 C62 race 29, 20 Zoll. Größe 184, 88,5 SL

Auf dem Hometrail reicht mir das Bike eigentlich völlig aus.
Ich habe aber meinen Spass an Single-Trails S3/S4 und etwas fahren im Bikepark gefunden.
Ich würde auch gerne mehr in der Richtung fahren aber das Bike ist damit natürlich hoffnungslos überfordert.

Jetzt habe ich das neue Cube Stereo 150 C68 TM 29, Größe L hier stehen.
Hatte es letztes Jahr im August schon bestellt und damals das YT Capra noch nicht auf dem Schirm gehabt.
Jetzt denke ich, dass ich mit dem Capra besser dran wäre.
Ich suche die eierlegende Wollmilchsau mit der ich Hometrail, Enduro und etwas Spaß im nahe gelegenen Bikepark haben kann.
Oder wenn ich bspw. mit dem Bike in Berge fahre, will ich möglichst nur ein Bike mitnehmen müssen und es für Enduro und Park nutzen können.

Jetzt zweifele ich ob ich mit dem Cube das habe was ich "brauche".
Das Cube fahre/ teste ich erst gar nicht weil ich es vielleicht lieber wieder verkaufe.

Jetzt seid Ihr natürlich alle hier sehr "Cube-lastig" aber trotzdem könnt Ihr mir vielleicht einen Tipp als Entscheidungshilfe geben.


----------



## Wirting (30. März 2019)

.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (30. März 2019)

Wirting schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Dieser Thread scheint mir vielleicht geeignet zu sein um eine Antwort auf mein Luxus-Problem zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Erst mal meine maximale Bewunderung, dass du S4 Trails fahren kannst.
Für mich ist das etwas zwischen freier Fall und Bergsteigen...
Hab auf jeden Fall noch niemanden solche Schwierigkeiten fahren sehen.
Bei der STS-Beschreibung spricht man bei S4 nicht umsonst von ,
 nur fahrbar für Extrembiker und Ausnahmetalente.


Was soll den das Carpa besser können ?
20mm mehr Federweg, hmm  gut bei S4 kann jeder mm helfen.

Bei deiner offensichtlichen außergewöhnlichen und exzellent Bikebeherschung, solltest du im Bikepark nix finden was du nicht mit dem Cube auch fahren kannst.
Für Megadrops sind dann weder das Cube noch das Capra was.

Aber was erzähle ich Dir, ich denke du hast soviel Erfahrung auf dem Bike, 
dass du das alles bereits weißt.

Deine Entscheidung, so habe ich das Gefühl ist am Ende auch schon getroffen.
Wenn der Bauch YT Capra sagt, warum nicht, bevor man auf dem Cube unglücklich ist.


----------



## Wirting (31. März 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Aber was erzähle ich Dir, ich denke du hast soviel Erfahrung auf dem Bike,
> dass du das alles bereits weißt.




Sorry, hab mich vertan. Ich meine natürlich S2-S3.
Und da ich, dass alles eben nicht weiß, wie man sieht, deshalb habe ich gefragt.

Ob und was das Capra besser kann?
Darauf zielt meine Frage ja ab, als Unwissender. 
Ich weiß bisher über das Capra nur msn darüber lesen kann. Gefahren bin ich noch keins.
Daher habe ich gehofft, dass der eine oder andere hier vielleicht einen besseren Vergleich ziehen kann als ich, der unwissend ist und nicht mal STS Beschreibungen auseinander halten kann.  [schäm]


----------



## Orby (31. März 2019)

Servus, 

mal ein paar persönliche Gedanken von mir dazu. 



Wirting schrieb:


> Jetzt denke ich, dass ich mit dem Capra besser dran wäre.
> Ich suche die eierlegende Wollmilchsau mit der ich Hometrail, Enduro und etwas Spaß im nahe gelegenen Bikepark haben kann.
> Oder wenn ich bspw. mit dem Bike in Berge fahre, will ich möglichst nur ein Bike mitnehmen müssen und es für Enduro und Park nutzen können.



Diese Eierlegende Wollmilchsau suchen wir alle, bisher hat sie so wirklich keiner gefunden. 
Dein Fahrprofil ist dem meinem recht ähnlich, wobei ich S3 an guten Tagen Fahren kann, ab und an auch nicht, weil ich keine Linie sehe. S3 ist bereits heftiges Gerumpel. Wobei die STS sehr viel Interpretationsspielraum lässt, nach oben und unten abweichend.  

Das Capra ist ein verkappter "Mini-Downhiller" der vieles wegbügeln wird und durch etwas mehr Federweg etwas mehr ausgleichen kann. Auf einem Flowtrail ist das Bike leider komplett unterfordert bzw. nicht spaßig. Der flache Lenkwinkel bzw. die Geo und der Federweg braucht einfach mehr Speed um in seinen Arbeitsbereich zu kommen. 

Das 150 Cube ist ein "braves Enduro". Man kann damit gut durch verblocktes Gelände, es macht auch Spaß auf Flowtrails und für Touren geht es auch super (wobei ich in dem Fall beim TM die SG Reifen gegen Snake tauschen würde). Es lässt sich mit wenig Aufwand fahren, verlangt aber schon etwas einen aktiven Fahrstil, jedoch nicht so schlimm wie andere Bikes. 
Bei mir ist es ein Bike für alles. Von Hometrail bis Finale Ligure. Bikeparks taugen mir persönlich zwischenzeitlich weniger, mehr so 700-1000 Tiefenmeter und mehr Abfahrten wie in Flims/Laax, Sölden, Bozen, Brixen etc. Aber chillig entspannt den Trail surfend, sauber und flott. 

Wenn du natürlich mit Mach 2 überall durchpflügst, die hohen Drops suchst, einen sehr aktiven Fahrstil hast den du immer haben musst bei extremeren Bikes, wirst du mit einem Capra etc. glücklicher. 

Ich habe mich für das "brave Enduro" entschieden weil es mir einen guten Kompromiss gibt. Dort wo das Stereo an seine Grenzen stößt, habe ich meine Komfortzone schon lange verlassen. Ich konnte z.B. das Slash Testen, super agil und schnell, jedoch sehr anstrengend zu Fahren. Mir persönlich zu anstrengend für ein "one-for-all-Bike".


----------



## Leuchtentrager (31. März 2019)

.​


----------



## Wirting (31. März 2019)

Hallo Orby.

Danke für Deine sehr ausführliche und hilfreiche Antwort. 



Orby schrieb:


> Das 150 Cube ist ein "braves Enduro". Man kann damit gut durch verblocktes Gelände, es macht auch Spaß auf Flowtrails und für Touren geht es auch super
> 
> Wenn du natürlich mit Mach 2 überall durchpflügst, die hohen Drops suchst, einen sehr aktiven Fahrstil hast den du immer haben musst bei extremeren Bikes, wirst du mit einem Capra etc. glücklicher.



Die Wahrheit liegt bei mir wohl irgendwo dazwischen.
Meine Komfortzone ist wohl sehr ähnlich wie Deine. Ich möchte Sie aber auch gerne etwas ausdehnen. Ich weiß aber auch nicht ob ich das kann. Ich hätte gerne ein Bike mit dem ich schauen kann wie weit ich gehen will. Also kein Bike welches mir Grenzen setzt so wie mein Cube 140. 
Ich brauche kein Bike für 2m Drops. Aber für 1 bis 1,5 m vielleicht schon.

Der Rolling Circus von YT startet ja bald. Da werde ich schauen, dass ich hin fahre um ein Capra zu testen. Dann kann ich hoffentlich eine Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## alex-schwarz (1. April 2019)

Also ich bin vom Capra Pro Race letztes Jahr auf das Stereo 150 SL dieses Jahr gewechselt und habe es bisher nicht einmal bereut.. für mich persönlich auch ein perfektes one for all bike.. egal ob hometrails, vinschgau oder gardasee.. einfach top.. bin letztes jahr auch den alpencross mitn Capra gefahren und dabei den Entschluss gefasst zu wechseln.. klar kommst mit dem Capra auch überall hoch aber die Frage ist das wie.. hab mir viel schwerer getan als die anderen Fahrer bei gleicher Kondition.. Trails bis S2 gehn mitn Stereo sogar spaßiger.. mein Tip: fährst du überwiegend Bikepark und weniger Touren dann Capra. Fährst du überwiegend Touren und nur gelegentlich in den Bikepark dann das Stereo 150.. und vergiss den Vergleich mit deinem alten 140er.. Zwischen den Bikes liegen Welten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valmal86 (3. April 2019)

Hallo Alle zusammen!

Hab heute das Cube 150 sl für einen Kumpel aufgebaut.
Ein paar Fragen sind aufgetaucht, vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen!?

1. Woran erkennt man obs das 2018er oder 2019er ist? Ab 2019 sollten doch laut Newman die Naben kein einstellbares Lager mehr haben. Die verbauten Laufräder haben das aber noch. Ich hab zwei "Versionen" des Bikes ausmachen können... Einmal mit weißen Decals am Dämpfer und einmal mit dunkelgrauen, welche ist welche?

2. Wieviel Klicks soll der Super Deluxe Dämpfer für den Rebound haben? Irgendwie hat der nur 7!?

3. War bei euch von Cube auch keine Einstelllehre fürs Eagle Schaltwerk dabei?

Thx schonmal!


----------



## Ireno (25. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe seit gestern auch ein Stereo150SL.










Ich habe gestern und heute schon mal zwei kleine Runden gedreht. Das Rad macht einen guten Eindruck. Vor allem bergrunter geht das Teil ordentlich ab .  Mir ist aufgefallen, dass hinten ein Hans Dampf in der Soft Version drauf ist. Eigentlich sollte ja ein Speedgrip drauf sein.

Kann mir jemand ein Reifen empfehlen der ein wenig leichter rollt? Conti Mountainking oder NN?


Ich habe noch ein weiteres Problem, ich bring den Druck im Dämpfer irgendwie nicht höher als etwa 140psi. Kann es sein, dass meine Dämpferpumpe  (Red Cycling) das nicht packt? Die Anzeige geht zwar bis 300ps... Ich werde es morgen nochmals mit einer anderen Dämpferpumpe versuchen.


----------



## Ritzibi (26. April 2019)

Moin,

könnte recht günstig ein neuwertiges SL in 18" bekommen.
Frag mich nur ob das passt für 183 und SL 84cm?
Wäre dann eher für Touren und ab und zu ein paar gemäßigte Trails.
Bevor mich jetzt auf den Weg mache und dann merke das es umsonst war, wären mir Eure Erfahrungen wichtig.


----------



## Hans (26. April 2019)

Viel zu klein für Dich

Ich fahre mit 174 cm und Schrittlänge 79 cm ein 18 Zoll. Mein Freund mit 180 cm und 84 cm Schrittlänge ein 20 Zoll
 Passen beide für uns perfekt. 
20 Zoll passt für Dich. Eventuell sogar 22 Zoll


----------



## Paul Halfmann (26. April 2019)

@Ireno wegen des Luftdrucks auf dem Dämpfer. Probier mal den Dämpfer aufzupumpen, dann die Pumpe dranlassen, den Dämpfer vorsichtig 10-20 mal durch die anfänglichen 20% des Federwegs bewegen und dann den Luftdruck überprüfen. Er ändert sich wahrscheinlich, weil ein Druckausgleich mit der anderen Luftkammer im Dämpfer stattfindet. Dann wieder aufpumpen, und die vorherigen Schritte wiederholen.

Die andere Option wäre, wie du schon gesagt hast, dass deine Luftpumpe einfach nicht mehr Druck aufbringen kann.


----------



## Orby (26. April 2019)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> könnte recht günstig ein neuwertiges SL in 18" bekommen.
> Frag mich nur ob das passt für 183 und SL 84cm?
> ...



Würde dir zum 20" raten. Hier kannst ggf. noch gegen einen 50mm Vorbau tauschen. Dürfte sich gerade so ausgehen mit der Sattelstütze.  
Das 18" wäre sehr kompakt. 
Beim 22" geht es sich nicht mehr mit dem Sattelrohr aus ohne kürzere Sattelstütze.


----------



## Ritzibi (26. April 2019)

Orby schrieb:


> Würde dir zum 20" raten. Hier kannst ggf. noch gegen einen 50mm Vorbau tauschen. Dürfte sich gerade so ausgehen mit der Sattelstütze.
> Das 18" wäre sehr kompakt.
> Beim 22" geht es sich nicht mehr mit dem Sattelrohr aus ohne kürzere Sattelstütze.



Schade eigentlich, der jetztige Besitzer schreibt er wäre 1,86, kann ja dann gar nicht gepasst haben.
Zu kompakt bedeutet beim Fahrverhalten was?
Sitzt man dann wahrscheinlich zu aufrecht, oder?


----------



## Paul Halfmann (26. April 2019)

Zu kompakt bedeutet, dass du zum Beispiel sehr aufrecht sitzt und evtl sogar die Knie an den Lenker kommen können (beim Treten oder in leichten Kurven).
Außerdem wirst du dich vermutlich eingeengt fühlen, wenn du auf dem Rad stehst. Das Rad wird sehr agil sein, du merkst jede minimale Körperbewegung und bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten wird sich das Rad unsicher und nervös anfühlen.
Außerdem kannst du deine Kraft nicht gut aufs Rad übertragen. 
Das wäre so mein Eindruck von einem zu kleinen Rad.


----------



## Orby (26. April 2019)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, der jetztige Besitzer schreibt er wäre 1,86, kann ja dann gar nicht gepasst haben.
> Zu kompakt bedeutet beim Fahrverhalten was?
> Sitzt man dann wahrscheinlich zu aufrecht, oder?



Ich bin 1,86m und SL 88cm und hab das 20". Für mich ist es passend, wobei einige bereits bei meiner Größe das 22" in Betracht ziehen. Ist Geschmackssache. 

Aktuell geht der Trend eher zu lang und flach. Die Bikes sind dadurch eher laufruhig, liegen satter, verlangen aber auch mehr Arbeit auf dem Bike wenn es enger wird. Kompakt ist das Gegenteil davon. 
Cube ist von den Geometriedaten noch eher konservativ was dies betrifft, also nicht zu extrem, wobei z.B. das 140 noch kompakter ausfällt.  Das 18" ist dir aber auf jeden Fall zu klein.


----------



## baxxter (26. April 2019)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Frag mich nur ob das passt für 183 und SL 84cm?



Würde dir das 20“ empfehlen. Das 18“ war mir zu kompakt. Bin auch 183 mit einer SL von 86.
mit deiner 84er SL dürfte das 20“ gerade noch passen mit der Cube Sattelstütze.

Grüße

PS:


Orby schrieb:


> Würde dir zum 20" raten. Hier kannst ggf. noch gegen einen 50mm Vorbau tauschen.



Ist das nicht ein 50er Vorbau von Race Face der verbaut ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (26. April 2019)

baxxter schrieb:


> Würde dir das 20“ empfehlen. Das 18“ war mir zu kompakt. Bin auch 183 mit einer SL von 86.
> mit deiner 84er SL dürfte das 20“ gerade noch passen mit der Cube Sattelstütze.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Ist ein 60mm falls ich korrekt gemessen habe beim 20.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. April 2019)

.​


----------



## Orby (26. April 2019)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Habe mit SL80 (Sitzriese) gerade auf einem 27,5er in 20" gesessen und konnte die Sattelstütze (das Cube-Dingens) voll ausfahren. Das Sattelrohr soll bei 27,5er und 29er in 20 Zoll 47 cm lang sein



Muss leider nicht unbedingt stimmen
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-2019-stereo-150-29.872599/page-3#post-15373577


----------



## Wirting (27. April 2019)

Hat mal jemand 2.6 er Reifen auf das bike ausgezogen? Bisher wurde ja nur gemutmaßt, das es „...wahrscheinlich nicht passt“.
Weiß jemand was genaueres bzw. hat es ausprobiert?
Ich würde gerne 2.6er Tubless aufziehen.


----------



## Hans (27. April 2019)

Ich hatte einen 2,6er Butcher hinten und vorne, geht problemlos


----------



## Wirting (27. April 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen 2,6er Butcher hinten und vorne, geht problemlos



Hatte? Warum hatte?

Hattest Du den Tubeless?


----------



## Hans (27. April 2019)

Ja tubeless.
Jetzt Wolfpack Trail 29x2,25.


----------



## baxxter (27. April 2019)

@Skunkworks 
Hab mich nun endlich in deine Liste eingetragen

Der Vorbau ist ein 50mm Affect bei mir, hab es eben nochmal nachgemessen @Orby 
Hatte mir letztes Jahr zum testen einen Turbine R 40mm gekauft, deswegen war ich mir noch so sicher


----------



## Orby (27. April 2019)

baxxter schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist ein 50mm Affect bei mir, hab es eben nochmal nachgemessen [USER=313433]@Orby
> Hatte mir letztes Jahr zum testen einen Turbine R 40mm gekauft, deswegen war ich mir noch so sicher [/USER]




Stimmt, keine Ahnung wie 60mm im Kopf gehabt und gemessen. 

Den Turbine R hatte ich davor am alten Bike, sagt mir optisch deutlich mehr zu, schöner Vorbau. Vielleicht wird es jetzt mal ein OneUp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (28. April 2019)

baxxter schrieb:


> @Skunkworks
> Hab mich nun endlich in deine Liste eingetragen
> 
> Der Vorbau ist ein 50mm Affect bei mir, hab es eben nochmal nachgemessen @Orby
> Hatte mir letztes Jahr zum testen einen Turbine R 40mm gekauft, deswegen war ich mir noch so sicher



Cool, dachte schon, das Ding ist Geschichte weil immer wenn ich geschaut habe, waren es dieselben Einträge aber mittlerweile gibt es ja schon ein paar Einträge mehr. Und der Zeitpunkt passt aber irgendwie weil ich gestern einem Spacer entnommen habe um mal das Setup von @Orby zu testen. Vom Druck her musste ich aber nahezu auf das gleiche Maß  gehen wie zuvor, das hat mich etwas erstaunt aber wenn ich jetzt deinen Eintrag sehe, bin ich gespannt! Allgemein ist die Alltagseinstellung etwas härter geworden, 

Aktuell ist der Sag mit nur noch einem Spacer 75psi, in etwa so viel wie die Reserve bei voller Belastung im Stand. So lass ich es für den ersten Test. 
Da die Gabel mit zwei Spacern bisher sehr selten den Federweg maximal genutzt hat, werde ich sehen, wie es jetzt sein wird.
Werde auf jeden Fall berichten!
Gruß
/S.


----------



## Skunkworks (28. April 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Ja tubeless.
> Jetzt Wolfpack Trail 29x2,25.


Das ist doch eher ein Tourenreifen, magst du uns mal deine Eindrücke zu den Reifen schildern? Ich finde es gut wenn jemand viele Reifen fährst, erst recht solche, die ich nicht noch nie gefahren bin. 
/S.


----------



## Hans (28. April 2019)

Ist ein Allmountainreifen. Gibt dazu ein extra thread zu den Wolfpack Reifen.
Mein Stereo ist für mein Einsatzgebiet ein Allmountain. Wiegt fahrfertig inclusive. Allem 12,6 Kilo. 
Ist mit den Reifen deutlich agiler, Grip reicht für mich locker, Trails bis S2. Rollwiderstand ist erheblich geringer als bei den Specialized.


----------



## baxxter (28. April 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Mein Stereo ist für mein Einsatzgebiet ein Allmountain. Wiegt fahrfertig inclusive. Allem 12,6 Kilo.



Hast du eine Liste mit den Parts die du geändert hast? 
12,6kg ist echt ein gutes Gewicht.


----------



## Skunkworks (28. April 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Ist ein Allmountainreifen. Gibt dazu ein extra thread zu den Wolfpack Reifen.
> Mein Stereo ist für mein Einsatzgebiet ein Allmountain. Wiegt fahrfertig inclusive. Allem 12,6 Kilo.
> Ist mit den Reifen deutlich agiler, Grip reicht für mich locker, Trails bis S2. Rollwiderstand ist erheblich geringer als bei den Specialized.



Danke!
Für mich ist ein Allmountainreifen das gleiche wie ein Tourenreifen, ein Alleskönner aber kein Spezialist. War nicht abwertend gemeint, falls das so verstanden wurde. Ein Reifen, mit dem ich einen Alpencross machen würde, bei dem auch bergauf alles auf dem Rad stattfindet. 

Btw. Kennst du den Maxxis Forecaster? Fährt ein Freund auf einem Hightower LT aus gleichen Grund. Dürfte der direkte Konkurrent sein aber das wird bestimmt auch in dem genannten Fred auftauchen.

Gruß
/S.


----------



## Cubie (28. April 2019)

baxxter schrieb:


> Hast du eine Liste mit den Parts die du geändert hast?
> 12,6kg ist echt ein gutes Gewicht.


Würde mich auch interessieren, 12,6kg ist schon ein mega Wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baxxter (28. April 2019)

Wäre generell interessant was ihr an euren Bikes so verändert habt.
Wenn ihr Lust habt könnt ihr ja ein aktuelles Bild und eine Liste mit den verbauten Parts und Gewicht mal posten.

Ich mach mal den Anfang.

Getauschte Teile
Vorbau: Race Face Turbine R 40mm
Griffe: Ergon GA2 Fat Bar Grips
Flaschenhalter: Specialized Zee Cage II
Kurbelschutz: Race Face Crank Boots
Bashguard: Oneup Components Bash Guide
Reifen sind tubeless. Momentan relativ viel Milch drin, da ich letztens einfach nachgefüllt habe, denke so 140ml pro Reifen.

Gewicht aktuell 13,9 KG

Bild ist noch aus letztem Jahr, aber so sieht es ungefähr momentan aus.

Edit:

Hab noch ein paar Sachen total vergessen.
Beläge auf Trickstuff Power getauscht. Bremsscheiben ersetzt durch Shimano RT76, hatte mit der SRAM vorne immer wieder eine klingelnde Scheibe.
Dann den Rahmen an ein paar Stellen abgeklebt.


----------



## Skunkworks (28. April 2019)

baxxter schrieb:


> Wäre generell interessant was ihr an euren Bikes so verändert habt.
> Wenn ihr Lust habt könnt ihr ja ein aktuelles Bild und eine Liste mit den verbauten Parts und Gewicht mal posten.
> 
> Ich mach mal den Anfang.
> ...



Same here, geich zu Beginn hatte ich das gemacht:

Die Kettenführung ist einer OneUp Führung mit Crashpad gewichen
Flaschenhalter Zee Cage left von Specialized montiert
Reifen Maxxis Minion
Milch nachgerüstet
Kurbel-Pariser ( auch echt schon notwendig)
Später noch:

60er Vorbau, keine Ahnung was für einer
Geplant:

170er Sattelstütze oder mit der One Up noch mehr
Bremsgriffe gegen die der Code RSC tauschen
Langfristig einem zweiten LRS mit leichten Reifen aufbauen, wie ihn @Hans nun fährt.
Bild gibt's keins, sieht genauso aus wie deins


----------



## Hans (28. April 2019)

baxxter schrieb:


> Hast du eine Liste mit den Parts die du geändert hast?
> 12,6kg ist echt ein gutes Gewicht.


Liste hab ich nicht, habs aber noch einigermaßen im Kopf

Original wog das bike incl Pedale 13,85 Kilo in 18 Zoll

Die Reifen incl. Tubeless umrüsten bringt ein halbes Kilo 

Dann hab ich einige Teile vom Vorgängerbike übernommen

Magura MT Trail incl 2x 180er Scheiben Storm SL.2, bringt so 300 Gramm
Race Face Sixc Kurbel 170 mm mit 28er ovalem non boost Kettenblatt, Kettenführung demontiert da die nicht mehr passte
Syntace Carbon Lenker und Syntace Vorbau
Bike Yoke Revive Sattelstütze, die originale war zu lang, Revive ist eh besser
Sattel
Leichte Steckachse hinten, die originale mit Hebel ist eh a Witz

Ist beim fahren schon deutlich spürbar ohne eine Beschneidung der Qualitäten des Stereo


----------



## baxxter (28. April 2019)

Hört sich gut an, welche Steckachse hast du genommen?

Hast du noch ein Bild vom Bike?


----------



## Orby (28. April 2019)

Dann will ich auch mal mit meinem 20" SL, bringt aktuell um die 13,8-13,9 kg auf die Waage. 

Geändert:
- Race Face Atlas 800 Lenker
- Ergon GE 1 Factory Griffe 
- OneUp Dropper Remote mit MMX
- OneUp Bash Guide KeFü
- Tubless mit reichhaltig Milch
- Lyrik 1 Volumenspacer
- Bremsbeläge gesintert nachdem organische drin waren, deutlich bessere Performance aber auch lauter, so finde ich die Bremse klasse
- K-edge Garminhalterung statt ahead kappe
- Tretlagerbereich mit Schutzfolie versehen wegen den Leitungen und etwas Schutz
- die Kurbelschützer habe ich gelassen, nach stundenlangem Schnitzen wollen sie immer noch nicht mit meinen OneUp Pedalen passen 
- Marshguard + für 29 und 27.5+

Aktuell: 
Spiele gerade mit dem Luftdruck, der Unterschied zwischen morgens vor Abfahrt und im/am Trail variiert um 0,1-0,3 bar was ich deutlich spürbar finde vom Grip (wenn 2,2 hinten hast statt 1,9). Ist mir in Bozen aufgefallen, steil, steinig und mit Laub bedeckt, da hilft nur Gefühl in der Vorderbremse und Grip 
Der geringe Druck setzt aber auch den Reifen mehr zu. Wo ist das der sweet spot für meinen Fahrstil und das Gelände? 

Zukünftig: 
Ein Hans Dampf 2019 in soft liegt bereits da und kommt dann drauf wenn der speed fertig ist. 

Bilder vom letzten Weekend in Bozen


----------



## Hans (28. April 2019)

baxxter schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, welche Steckachse hast du genommen?
> 
> Hast du noch ein Bild vom Bike?


Kein gutes, das linke ist meines




Steckachse ist eine Syntace X12 ohne Hebel


----------



## baxxter (4. Mai 2019)

Neues Cockpit verbaut.
Race Face Next R 35mm Rise
Race Face Turbine R 50mm lang

Hab mehr Rise gewählt, da ich zu viel Gewicht auf den Händen hatte. Gefühlt war das Cockpit zu niedrig.


----------



## stromb6 (6. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand zufällig eine Liste der verbauten Hinterbaulager vom neuen Stereo 150 29" ?


----------



## Horaff (14. Mai 2019)

Weiss jemand welche Steuersätze im Cube 150 29" verbaut sind? bzw. die Maße des Steuerohrs?
An einigen Modellen ist eine hohe oder eine niedrige Staub - Abschlusskappe oben verbaut...?


----------



## tomtomba (24. Mai 2019)

so Jungs und Mädels ab sofort bin ich Tubeless unterwegs. 
Die Umrüstung war recht easy (im Vergleich zu anderen Reifen/Felgen/Ventilkombinationen) 
Band reingeklebt Ventil reingeschraubt, Reifen drauf und dicht  
Werde jetzt mal mit dem Luftdruck etwas spielen.
Bisher mit Schlauch waren es ca 1,8 vorne und hinten, werde jetzt mal langsam runtergehen..

Aber alles in allem ist das 29-er Stereo ein richtig cooles Radel.
Ich habe es ja relativ spontan gekauft, bin wenig anderes Probe gefahren und sooo happy mit dem Ding.

Ok, ich gehöre zu 50+ fahre seit 30 Jahren MTB, die letzten 12 Jahre auf einem 26-er Simplon erst mit 130, später mit 150 mm FW vorne und hinten.
Parallel schon länger ein 29-er Marathonhardtail, da war mir schon klar, daß 29-er ganz anders zu fahren sind als die 26-er aber das das mit den breiten Felgen und dem Fahrwerk nochmal so einen Sprung nach vorne macht, das hätte ich mir nicht zu träumen gewagt. 

Im Moment kann das Rad noch deutlich mehr als ich, aber ich taste mich langsam ran 

Happy Trails

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesc (28. Mai 2019)

Und verdammt schnell unser Bike 
Sowohl bei den Männern (Sieg von Gusti) wie auch bei den Frauen (2. Platz Gesamt von Sofia) ... 
https://prime-mountainbiking.de/trailtrophy-latsch-2019-rennbericht-ergebnisse-pid40118/


----------



## baxxter (28. Mai 2019)

Jop ist echt top.
Vielleicht geht in der EWS auch noch ein bisschen mehr


----------



## Basti[08/15] (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo Kollegen, es ist evtl bisschen offtopic, aber ist soviel Öl am Dämpfer bei meinem stereo normal?

Mfg Basti


----------



## Hans (11. Juni 2019)

Ganz normal und gut so


----------



## baxxter (12. Juni 2019)

Jo ist bei meinem auch so, mal mehr mal weniger.


----------



## Mt_biker (19. Juni 2019)

Hallo, 
an meinem Stereo habe ich zur Zeit ein extrem lautes Knack-Geräusch, welches vom vorderen Teil des MTBs bzw. des Rahmens zu kommen scheint. Hat jemand von euch schon ein ähnliches Geräusch am Rad gehabt und wie habt ihr es beseitigt?
Steuerlager, Lagerspiel am VR, Kabel und Mudguard kann ich höchstwahrscheinlich mittlerweile als Geräuschquelle ausschließen.

Danke im Voraus und viele Grüße


----------



## Orby (19. Juni 2019)

Mt_biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> an meinem Stereo habe ich zur Zeit ein extrem lautes Knack-Geräusch, welches vom vorderen Teil des MTBs bzw. des Rahmens zu kommen scheint. Hat jemand von euch schon ein ähnliches Geräusch am Rad gehabt und wie habt ihr es beseitigt?
> Steuerlager, Lagerspiel am VR, Kabel und Mudguard kann ich höchstwahrscheinlich mittlerweile als Geräuschquelle ausschließen.
> 
> Danke im Voraus und viele Grüße



Servus. Bei Facebook gibt es eine Cube Stereo Gruppe, dort gibt es einige Themen dazu, kannst dort auch suchen.

Hast du es wenn du sitzend etwas kraftvoll trittst?
Kann fehlendes Fett an Gabel oder Lagerschale sein, wäre es dann eher nicht.
Prüfe mal deinen Dämpfer ob er sich verdrehen lässt im eingebauten Zustand.
Kann auch das Hinterrad sein, Lagerspiel der Newmann Naben.


----------



## Hans (19. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte das knacken auch . Steuersatz gefettete und Ruhe war 

Grüße 
Hans


----------



## Skunkworks (19. Juni 2019)

Mt_biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> an meinem Stereo habe ich zur Zeit ein extrem lautes Knack-Geräusch, welches vom vorderen Teil des MTBs bzw. des Rahmens zu kommen scheint. Hat jemand von euch schon ein ähnliches Geräusch am Rad gehabt und wie habt ihr es beseitigt?
> Steuerlager, Lagerspiel am VR, Kabel und Mudguard kann ich höchstwahrscheinlich mittlerweile als Geräuschquelle ausschließen.
> 
> Danke im Voraus und viele Grüße



So ein Geräusch kann viele Ursachen haben. Sinnvoll ist es die Gabel auszubauen und deren Steuersatz zu fetten, wie schon oben erwähnt. Als nächstes kannst du den Dämpfer ausbauen, dort alles fetten und wieder einbauen. Das war bei mir mal ein Thema für Knacken.

Ach so: prüfe mal, ob das Schaltauge und das Schaltwerk fest sitzt. Auch das sind mögliche Ursachen. 

/S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesc (20. Juni 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Ich hatte das knacken auch . Steuersatz gefettete und Ruhe war
> 
> Grüße
> Hans


Bei meinem Bike war es auch so ...


----------



## Mt_biker (21. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank euch; wie sich herausgestellt hat, war es auch bei mir der Steuersatz, der Probleme gemacht hatte.
Cube scheint beim Einbau der Teile wohl ziemlich sparsam mit dem Fett zu sein.
Ich nehme an, dass "normales", zähes Fett für den Einbau des Steuersatzes am besten ist, während sich für das Schmieren der Lagerinneren feineres Fett, wie das Finish Line Keramik-Fett, gut eignet. Oder macht das keinen signifikanten Unterschied?


----------



## Cubie (21. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte bei meinem 140er auch dieses fiese knacken.
Hab dann gestern die Lager vom Steuersatz ausgebaut und mit Shimano Lagerfett nachgefettet.
Seit heute ist nun auch Ruhe, bin ganz happy


----------



## Zvenzon (22. Juni 2019)

Tach zusammen!
Ich fahre ein Stereo 150 C:62 Race, hab gestern in einer Kurve etwas viel Gas gegeben und bin abgeflogen. Soweit nichts dramatisches, aber beim Aufrichten des Bikes hab ich festgestellt das der Bremshebel meiner Hinterradbremse total verbogen ist, Bilder anbei. 
Neue Hebel zu besorgen scheint ja nicht zu schwierig sein, ca. 15 € kostet da wohl einer hab ich im Netz gesehen (Shimano XT M8000). 
Aber wie sieht es aus mit dem Einbau, hat da jemand eventuell ein Video oder eine Anleitung die mir helfen könnte?


----------



## stromb6 (26. Juni 2019)

Nach 60.000 hm bergab sieht das Lager der oberen Dämpfer Aufnahme so aus.

Für alle die Lager wechseln wollen.

Benötigt werden 10* 6800 2RS, 4*688 2RS und 2 6000 2RS

Sinnvoller Weise Enduro Beaering MAX Lager, sonst sehen die neuen gleich wieder so aus.


----------



## Wolfilein (26. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte da auch ein Problem nach dem Kauf ( Race ) vor 2 Wochen.
Der Dämpfer hatte unten extrem seitliches SPiel ( 0,4mm ) + das ganze Bike knarzte in jeder Ecke.
Gemerkt hatte ich es wenn der Dämpfer eingefedert hatte.
Durch das Pedalieren ist der dämpfer immer seitlich gerutscht durch die Verwindung des Rahmens , was extreme geräusche verursacht hatte.
Ich habe mir dann selber an der Arbeit neue Distanzringe gedreht. 
Danach war endlich ruhe , auch weil ich das ganze bike abschmieren musste !
Desweiteren habe ich gleich bei Huber eine Buchse bestellt die etwas breiter ist als 22,2mm . 
Ich habe sie auf 22,5 anfertigen lassen.
Wie schon beschrieben gibt es bei Facebook viele berichte das die Originale buchse unten zu schmal sei.
Viele hatten nach dem Tausch ruhe mit Knarzen etc.

Ich habe dann noch auf 1x11 umgebaut + Tubeless. 
Ich muss mir nur noch die Direct Mount abdeckung holen wie das Stereo Tm. Hat jemand eine Teile NR ?
Und Vorne die einführung im Rahmen für nur 1 Kabel/schaltzug/bremszug wie das TM,SL.
Nun bin ich zufrieden und hoffe das erstmal ruhe ist.
Hat jemand leichte geräusche der Dropper Post ( transx Sattelstütze ) ? nur wenn sie kommplett ausgefahren ist und druck von oben bekommt beim sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeAms125 (29. Juni 2019)

Hallo liebe Stereo Besitzer,

in Kürze kommt mein 150 HPC SL. Ein paar Fragen habe ich noch:

1. Muss man noch Kettenstreben— und Unterrohrschutz anbringen?

2. Braucht man noch ein Felgenband für die Umrüstungen auf tubeless und welches Tubelessventil habt ihr genommen?

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Wolfilein (29. Juni 2019)

1. Ist schon vorhanden.
2. Brauchst du. Tubeless ready heißt nicht das du einfach Milchreinkippen kannst. Ich hab 30mm band genommen. 
Ich habe ein komplettes schwalbe kit genommen wo alles dabei war. Hat super geklappt. Bitte vorherr das alte Band entfernen und alles richtig reinigen.
Bitte vor dem fahren alles abschmieren .


----------



## Lacoon (30. Juni 2019)

Wo seht ihr die Unterschiede zwischem dem Radon Slide Trail 10 und dem Cube 150 SL ? Mal abgesehen vom Fox vs RS Fahrwerk. Letzteres ist gerade für 3200 im Angebot.... Will mir gerne ein neues MTB kaufen und kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Orby (30. Juni 2019)

Lacoon schrieb:


> Wo seht ihr die Unterschiede zwischem dem Radon Slide Trail 10 und dem Cube 150 SL ? Mal abgesehen vom Fox vs RS Fahrwerk. Letzteres ist gerade für 3200 im Angebot.... Will mir gerne ein neues MTB kaufen und kann mich nicht entscheiden



Schenken sich nicht wirklich. 
Das Stereo ist etwas leichter und ein paar mm kompakter von den Abmessungen. Die Tretlagerabsenkung ist beim Cube etwas mehr. 
Denke beim Radon ist nur die Low Einstellung interessant.


----------



## CubeAms125 (30. Juni 2019)

Wolfilein schrieb:


> 1. Ist schon vorhanden.
> 2. Brauchst du. Tubeless ready heißt nicht das du einfach Milchreinkippen kannst. Ich hab 30mm band genommen.
> Ich habe ein komplettes schwalbe kit genommen wo alles dabei war. Hat super geklappt. Bitte vorherr das alte Band entfernen und alles richtig reinigen.
> Bitte vor dem fahren alles abschmieren .



Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Was genau soll am Rad nochmal abgeschmiert werden?


----------



## Wolfilein (30. Juni 2019)

Alles was du dir zutraust zu lösen. Vorbau,steuersatz,kurbel,sämtliche lager bei der wippe/dämpfer . Einfach zum Schutz und schmierung der Lager/gelenke. Bis jetzt ist nach 150km noch alles knartzfrei etc.


----------



## hesc (2. Juli 2019)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Nach 60.000 hm bergab sieht das Lager der oberen Dämpfer Aufnahme so aus.
> 
> Für alle die Lager wechseln wollen.
> 
> ...


Nur aus Interesse. 
Wie oft hattest du den Hochdruckreiniger im Einsatz?
Welches Werkzeug hast du verwendet?


----------



## tomtomba (2. Juli 2019)

ich war am WE auf dem Stoneman Taurista mit meinem Stereo....  
Ich wollte mal testen, ob das Radel auch für laaange Touren mit vieeel HM taugt...
Ja tut es...erster Tag 78 km mit 3600 HM...geht....
Das Hardtail ware bestimmt einfacher hoch zu treten gewesen, dafür mach das Stereo beim Abfahren einfach nur Spaß....


----------



## uelma (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo an alle,

bin seit circa drei Monaten auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Stereo 150 SL. Nachdem auch bei mir das Problem des fiesen Knackens gelöst wurde(Lager müssen wohl regelmäßig nachgezogen werden), steht auch schon das nächste an. 

Ich habe bei meinem Bike keine Lackschutzfolie zu Beginn aufgebracht. Nun sind mir schon einige Lackabplatzer, vermutlich durch Steinschlag ausgelöst, an Kettenstrebe und Sitzrohr aufgefallen.

Jetzt die allgemeine Frage in die Runde: Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Ist es sinnvoll die Lackabplatzer mit einem Lackstift direkt zu bearbeiten und doch noch eine Schutzfolie aufzubringen? Oder sind das ganz normale Verschleißerscheinungen und es ist ausreichend, diese erst im Winter zu beseitigen?

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe und Entschuldigung falls das ganze schon mal Thema war.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Skunkworks (3. Juli 2019)

@uelma  der Lack des Stereo ist einer der besten, die ich je an einem Rad hatte. Weder Specialized noch Scott konnten da mithalten. Aber kleinere Schäden gibt es immer irgendwann. Ich habe in einem Jahr bisher nix gemacht und sehe das so: bei einem Enduro bleiben Kratzer & Co nicht aus. Also wenn du willst, kannst du mit Lack ausbessern, Folie ist m.E. nicht nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uelma (3. Juli 2019)

@Skunkworks  Super, danke dir für die schnbelle Antwort. Werde eventuell heute Abend mal ein Bild einstellen. Bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden, ist jedoch mein erstes Rad in der Preisklasse. Deshalb bin ich wohl etwas vorsichtiger. Werde das Ausbessern dann wohl in die Winterpause verschieben.


----------



## CubeAms125 (4. Juli 2019)

Wolfilein schrieb:


> ...... Ich hab 30mm band genommen.
> Ich habe ein komplettes schwalbe kit genommen wo alles dabei war. Hat super geklappt. Bitte vorherr das alte Band entfernen und alles richtig reinigen.



Dichtmilch habe ich noch übrig, Felgenband und Ventile würde ich jetzt diese nehmen:

Ventile
Felgenband

So wie ich das gesehen habe, ist das Rahmendreieck beim 18 Zoll Rahmen recht knapp bemessen, sodass ein Flaschenhalter zum seitlichen entfernen der Flasche sinnvoll währe. Kann mir hier jemand einen guten Empfehlen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Hans (4. Juli 2019)

Ich hab ein 18 " und hab den








						TWIST bottle 450 ml Trinkflasche inkl. Bike Base Fahrradhalterung | ROSE Bikes
					

Einfacher, sauberer, sicherer – die TWIST bottle 450 von Fidlock glänz




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Ist top


----------



## Skunkworks (4. Juli 2019)

Oder der Klassiker: Specialized Zee-cage, am besten mir Tool. Wahlweise rechts ist links.


----------



## CubeAms125 (6. Juli 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Ich hab ein 18 " und hab den
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Teil gefällt mir!

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, funktioniert das System nur mit den speziellen Flaschen von Fidlock, sodass ich meine alte Flasche nicht mehr verwenden kann. 

VG


----------



## Hans (6. Juli 2019)

Du musst Dir eine originale Flasche kaufen.  Am besten eine Satz mit Flasche und Halter. Normale Flaschen funktionieren nicht


----------



## CubeAms125 (6. Juli 2019)

Alles klar, mache ich!


----------



## Bunnyking (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo in die Runde, ich habe ein Race seit Mitte April. Jetzt, bin gerade im Vinschgau, hat dich zuerst übelstes Knacken eingestellt. Immer beim Pedalieren mit Druck knackt und knarzt das gute Bike.
Wenn es bei mir die zu schmale Buchse ist, bekomme ich diese von Cube?
Welche Ursache kann es sonst noch sein?
Wir haben die Dämpfer Aufnahmen ausgebucht und gefettet und die Steckachse gecheckt. Leider Erfolglos.
Gruß Frank

Edit: ich habe auch ein Problem mit der Sattelstütze, diese fährt nicht immer komplett aus. Hat das sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Orby (11. Juli 2019)

Bunnyking schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde, ich habe ein Race seit Mitte April. Jetzt, bin gerade im Vinschgau, hat dich zuerst übelstes Knacken eingestellt. Immer beim Pedalieren mit Druck knackt und knarzt das gute Bike.
> Wenn es bei mir die zu schmale Buchse ist, bekomme ich diese von Cube?
> Welche Ursache kann es sonst noch sein?
> Wir haben die Dämpfer Aufnahmen ausgebucht und gefettet und die Steckachse gecheckt. Leider Erfolglos.
> ...



Mit der Sattelstütze hatte ich auch kurzfristig, hat sich bei mir von alleine wieder behoben. 

Das Knarzen kann auch die Hinterradnabe sein von Newmann. Zwischenzeitlich werden Generation 2 Naben verbaut ohne einstellbares Lagerspiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunnyking (12. Juli 2019)

Orby schrieb:


> Mit der Sattelstütze hatte ich auch kurzfristig, hat sich bei mir von alleine wieder behoben.
> 
> Das Knarzen kann auch die Hinterradnabe sein von Newmann. Zwischenzeitlich werden Generation 2 Naben verbaut ohne einstellbares Lagerspiel.


Moin Moin, ich habe gestern, analog der Videos in der FB Gruppe Mal versucht den Dämpfer auf seitliches Spiel zu testen und es hat leider funktioniert...
Hat das Mal jemand bei Cube reklamiert? Und die Buchsen dann dort erhalten?


----------



## st3f (17. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Folgende Frage habe ich auch schon in der Kaufberatung gestellt, stelle sie aber damit sie nicht unter geht auch noch mal hier:
Ich hatte gerade mal die Gelegenheit, auf einem Cube Stereo 150 SL in 18“ zu sitzen. Dabei ist auf die Schnelle folgendes Foto entstanden.
Anhang anzeigen 886038

Nun die obligatorische Frage: Wie beurteilt ihr die Sitzposition bzw. die Rahmengröße und vor allem warum?
Ich liege mit 178cm und SL 85cm vermutlich ziemlich genau zwischen 18“ und 20“.

Auf einer kurzen Runde auf der Straße war es jedenfalls ganz spaßig, weil es sich ziemlich verspielt fuhr.
Andererseits hatte ich das Gefühl, evtl. etwas zu aufrecht zu sitzen und im Uphill dadurch möglicherweise nicht genug Druck auf‘s Vorderrad zu bekommen.
Verunsichern tut mich dabei auch folgender Hinweis aus den nicht immer hilfreichen Tiefen des Internets:
Anhang anzeigen 886042
Gilt das nur für XC mit langem Vorbau und steilem Lenkwinkel oder lässt sich das auch auf Enduro anwenden.
Ich könnte die Vorderradnabe jedenfalls deutlich vor dem Lenker sehen.


Wie seht ihr das? Lohnt es sich, das 20“ noch mal zu testen oder passt das so?


----------



## Hans (17. Juli 2019)

Ich 173 cm mit 79 CM Schrittlänge fahre 18 ", passt ganz gut, hab aber einen längeren  Vorbau montiert, da das bike relativ kurz ist.
Mein Kumpel ist 179 cm mit 84 cm Schrittlänge,  er fährt 20 ", passt perfect. Er hatte davor ei 18 " Canyon und war immer unzufrieden.. 
Falls Du auch Touren fährst, 20 "
Reines Enduro biken sollte auch 18" passen


----------



## st3f (17. Juli 2019)

Danke dir für deine Einschätzung!
Hast du dir auch mal das Foto angesehen und kannst du was zu meiner Sitzhaltung sagen?
Wie gesagt hat sich das Rad bei meiner sehr kurzen Runde ganz gut, wenn auch recht kurz, angefühlt.
Ich war dann halbwegs erschrocken, als ich mich auf dem Bild gesehen habe. Ist ja doch ein recht spitzer Winkel zwischen Rumpf und Armen.

Edit: Meine Sorge beim 20“ wäre auch, dass ich mit der Sitzhöhe nicht hinkomme. Das Sitzrohr wird ja von 18“ zu 20“ stolze 5 cm länger.


----------



## Orby (17. Juli 2019)

st3f schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Folgende Frage habe ich auch schon in der Kaufberatung gestellt, stelle sie aber damit sie nicht unter geht auch noch mal hier:
> Ich hatte gerade mal die Gelegenheit, auf einem Cube Stereo 150 SL in 18“ zu sitzen. Dabei ist auf die Schnelle folgendes Foto entstanden.
> ...



Ich persönlich würde dir nur zum L also 20 raten.
Cube ist obwohl die Geo etwas gestreckt wurde, noch immer konservativ bzw. kompakt.

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr bei meinen 1,86m und SL 88cm das 150 SL in 20 geholt. Hätte wohl eher das 22 nehmen sollen.
Seit dem Weekend habe ich als Zweitrad ein 29 HT in L. Bei Cube wäre es ein 23, also das größte Bike, bei meinem Hersteller gibt es noch 2 Größen darüber.
Mein neues Trail/Enduro ist in L ähnlich dem 22 von Cube, aber auch dort gibt es noch 2 Nummern größer. Hab sogar kurzeitig über XL nachgedacht also 500 Reach.
Ich hab mir einen aktiven Fahrstil mit Druck auf dem Vorderrad angewöhnt und finde die Größen jetzt deutlich passender. War aber auch beides mal am überlegen noch eine Nummer größer zu wählen.

Edit: beim 150 ist es eher wichtig den Druck bergab auf dem Vorderrad zu haben, sonst bist Passagier. Ist ein Enduro, kein Tourenfully mit mehr Federweg.


----------



## st3f (18. Juli 2019)

Auch dir vielen Dank! 
Du bist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, warum ich zum 18“ gegriffen habe. 
Mit 186 und SL 88 bist du zum einen ein gutes Stück größer als ich und fährst(fuhrst?) zufrieden 20“. Zum anderen liegst du laut Größentabellen am oberen Ende des angegebenen Bereichs für 20“, so dass ich mich zuerst mal für das 18“ entschieden hatte, wo ich an der oberen Grenze kratze. 
Dass du nun im Nachhinein zum 22“ gegriffen hättest, bestätigt mich wiederum, das 20“ zumindest noch mal zu testen. 

Hat sonst noch jemand den entscheidenden Hinweis, woran ich die richtige Rahmengröße zweifelsfrei erkenne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misty_isle (19. Juli 2019)

Hallo. 
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Stereo 150 C62 SL zu kaufen und würde das Kettenblatt direkt gegen ein 32er tauschen wollen. Jetzt hat mich der Teilelieferant meines Vertrauens darauf hingewiesen, dass der Wechsel evtl. nicht möglich sei, weil ein 32er KB zu nah an die Kettenstrebe kommen könnte. Ist das tatsächlich so oder passt ein 32er KB problemlos?


----------



## Skunkworks (19. Juli 2019)

Dunvegan schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Stereo 150 C62 SL zu kaufen und würde das Kettenblatt direkt gegen ein 32er tauschen wollen. Jetzt hat mich der Teilelieferant meines Vertrauens darauf hingewiesen, dass der Wechsel evtl. nicht möglich sei, weil ein 32er KB zu nah an die Kettenstrebe kommen könnte. Ist das tatsächlich so oder passt ein 32er KB problemlos?



Beim 30er ist in etwa 1cm Abstand zur KS. Aber ich habe das 32er noch nicht vermisst, der kleinste Gang (51) kommt selten zur Nutzung. Dafür sind die Gangsprünge kleiner.


----------



## Wolfilein (20. Juli 2019)

Heute habe ich mein Schaltauge total verbogen , und mein ShadowPlus hebel ist gebrochen.. Ein Fetter stock hat sich zwischen Felge und Schaltwerk gezogen  .. nun habe ich alles erstmal provisor.. gerichtet..
Gibt es Online Schaltaugen zu kaufen ? habe nix gefunden.. sollte doch STandard XT sein ?
Stereo 150 Race ( XT RD-M8000-DSGS 11Fach )
Wenn nicht muss ich doch mal zum Händler.

EDIT ... HABe es gefunden.. Schaltauge mit gewinde


----------



## Mt_biker (22. Juli 2019)

Bunnyking schrieb:


> Moin Moin, ich habe gestern, analog der Videos in der FB Gruppe Mal versucht den Dämpfer auf seitliches Spiel zu testen und es hat leider funktioniert...
> Hat das Mal jemand bei Cube reklamiert? Und die Buchsen dann dort erhalten?


Kann mal bitte jemand den Link zur FB-Gruppe bzw. zu dem Video hier reinstellen? Meine Internet-Recherche blieb leider erfolglos


----------



## Basti[08/15] (3. August 2019)

Mt_biker schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand den Link zur FB-Gruppe bzw. zu dem Video hier reinstellen? Meine Internet-Recherche blieb leider erfolglos



Daran hab ich auch Interesse!

Weiterhin frage ich mich in welcher Breite man tubeless Felgenband kaufen soll?
30mm?

Mfg Basti

Nachtrag :
Hier steht dass der newmen LRS bereits ein Felgenband hätte?  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-stereo-150-29-2019-tubeless.892950/


----------



## Mt_biker (4. August 2019)

Basti[08/15] schrieb:


> Daran hab ich auch Interesse!
> 
> Weiterhin frage ich mich in welcher Breite man tubeless Felgenband kaufen soll?
> 30mm?
> ...


Hi, die Newmen SL A.30-Felgen haben ziemlich sicher nur ein Standard-Felgenband für den Schlaucheinsatz montiert, zumindest war es bei den Newmen SL X.A.25 der Fall. Laut Newmen-Website soll das Tubeless-Tape 30 bis 34 mm für die A.30 breit sein.


----------



## Mt_biker (4. August 2019)

Mir ist heute beim Putzen meines Bikes aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau an der Verbindung zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe massives Spiel von etwa 3 mm hat. Das hat zur Folge, dass sich bei den beiden Streben die Carbon-Oberflächen gegenseitig berühren und beschädigt wurden. Hatte von euch schon jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## CubeAms125 (5. August 2019)

Basti[08/15] schrieb:


> Daran hab ich auch Interesse!
> 
> Weiterhin frage ich mich in welcher Breite man tubeless Felgenband kaufen soll?
> 30mm?
> ...



Ich habe 30mm Felgenband im Einsatz. Bisher alles dicht!

Wieviel Sag fahrt ihr eigentlich  an Gabel und Dämpfer?


----------



## SirBiker1 (5. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit beim C62 SL einen Twinloc-Hebel für Dämpfer/Federgabel zu verbauen/nachzurüsten? Hat das schon jemand gemacht?!


----------



## Skunkworks (7. August 2019)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Ich habe 30mm Felgenband im Einsatz. Bisher alles dicht!
> 
> Wieviel Sag fahrt ihr eigentlich  an Gabel und Dämpfer?


Ein paar Leute haben Sag und weiteres in das Spreadsheet geschrieben, dass in meiner Sig verlinkt ist. 
/S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skymen (8. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Echt toll das es hier einen so umfangreichen Thread gibt, Danke dafür!

Bin kurz vorm dem 26er Absprung.
Aktuell fahre ich ein Lapierre 718 Froggy. Ein echt geiles Endurobike.
Da sich aber mein Fahrverhalten von 80/20 zu mehr Touren 50/50 verschoben hat ist mir das Froggy begauf zu sperrig.
Und bergab reize ich es jetzt noch weniger aus.
Ursprünglich war ich auf das Stereo 140 HPC fixiert da mir die vorher gefahrern 29er zu schnell zu ungelenk und die Felgen zu weich waren.
Nach eine paar mal Probesitzen und Bikeladen shredden (140 tm) war ich mir u.a. wegen des Federweges unsicher und habe mich kurz auf ein 150 TM gesetzt. 
Uiee das fühlte sich ganz gut an und auch meine Freundin sagte, dass ich da besser dirn sitze (hat mir wohl bei meiner Auführung zum Unterschied 27,5 und 29 zugehört  ^^).

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob es
1. SL oder TM
2. 20 oder 22 Zoll
werden soll.
Im 20er habe ich mich sehr wohl gefühlt schön zentral relativ wendig. Das 20 war etwas sperriger und nicht so geschmeidig

Meine Daten:
190 cm
SL 90 cm
Fahrfertig 95 kg
Bergab fahre ich Lieber technische Lines als schnell / Falllinie
Stehe halt auf 36er Gabeln schon wegen meines Gewichtes

3 Frage Reifen, bin letztes Jahr von meiner geliebten Rubber Queen 2,4 (nicht mehr erhältlich) 
auf neuere Contis:

*vorne Continental Mountain King II Premium BlackChili ProTection 26" Faltreifen  *_2,4_*hinten Continental X-King Premium BlackChili ProTection 26" Faltreifen*
umgestiegen.
Bin mit den auch zufrieden (ist halt keine Queen) aber ob das auch für das Stereo passt weiß ich nicht.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Besten Dank und Grüße aus Kölle




#


----------



## Skunkworks (8. August 2019)

Hallo @Skymen,

Ich würde dir eher zum 22'' raten, grade, wenn es mehr Richtung Touren geht. Wenn es nach einer Eingewöhungsphase noch immer sperrig sein sollte, montiere einen kurzen Vorbau und ggf einen breiteren Lenker. Von der Ausstattung: Nehme das SL, da musst du nur die Felgen auf Tubeless umbauen und belässt die Reifen, denn auch wenn es Schwalbe sind, für Touren sind die sehr gut geeignet und im Trail finden viele die Mary gut (Ich bin auf Maxxis unterwegs).
Die Lyric ist eine sehr gute Gabel, mit den Tokens auch einfach abstimmbar, ok nur 35mm aber das wird sich nichts geben. 

Mit dem Rad macht man m.M. auch nach einem Jahr nichts falsch und wenn ich mir die Bilder des möglichen Nachfolgers anschaue, bin ich froh, genau das Bike gekauft zu haben.

Viel Erfolg!
/S.


----------



## Orry (8. August 2019)

Falls jemand ein 150er C:68 TM in 20 Zoll mit Shimano Saint Bremsanlage sucht...ich verkaufe meins, kaum genutzt. 

Am Preis lässt sich auch noch was machen. 






						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1552 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1552 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Skunkworks (8. August 2019)

Orry schrieb:


> Falls jemand ein 150er C:68 TM in 20 Zoll mit Shimano Saint Bremsanlage sucht...ich verkaufe meins, kaum genutzt.
> 
> Am Preis lässt sich auch noch was machen.
> 
> ...




Wieso hast du das Bike auf 26'' umgerüstet?


----------



## Orry (8. August 2019)

26" never dies! 

...nee...war wohl ein Faux Pas


----------



## Skymen (8. August 2019)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Hallo @Skymen,
> 
> Ich würde dir eher zum 22'' raten,


Danke erstmal für deine Einschätzung.
Jetzt muss ich mall schauen, ob ich beide in einem Laden zum draufsetzen finde.


----------



## CubeAms125 (10. August 2019)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Ein paar Leute haben Sag und weiteres in das Spreadsheet geschrieben, dass in meiner Sig verlinkt ist.
> /S.



Vielen Dank!


----------



## marjue (10. August 2019)

@skyman

Ich rate dir definitiv zum 22er. Ich selbst bin zwar kleiner (185) hab aber lange Beine (89). Nach langem hin und her zwischen 20 und 22 im Laden hab ich dann das 22er genommen und bin voll zufrieden damit. Vor allem der Abstand Knie-Lenker in engen Kurven ist wesentlich besser auf dem 22er.
Ich hab mich für das SL entschieden weil ich die 1x12 Schaltung wollte und ich den Unterschied zu den "besseren" Komponenten eh nicht merke oder wenn dann nur im direkten Vergleich. Außerdem fand ich die schlichte Farbe besser als das bunte TM.

Bye
Marcus


----------



## Basti[08/15] (11. August 2019)

Hallo Kollegen,
mein 150er Stereo gibt seit heute am Hinterrad ein zyklisches (meines Erachtens bei jeder Radumdrehung) quietschendes Geräusch von sich .

An der Bremse liegt es nicht, also bleibt meiner Meinung nur die Nabe. Hier im Forum hab ich gelesen, dass andere User Probleme mit den Lagern in den Newmen Laufrädern hatten.... Kennt das Problem einer von euch?

mfg
basti

Update: ich konnte das Gerät sogar via smartphone einfangen.. hier findet ihr ne mp3 (solle leise im Zimmer sein, sonst hört man es nicht  )









						Dropbox - File Deleted
					

Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slope66 (11. August 2019)

Sind ziemlich sicher die Lager der Nabe. Ist ein bekanntes Problem der Newmen Naben Gen 1. Schreib sie direkt an. Ich habe kostenlos neue Lager bekommen.


----------



## Basti[08/15] (11. August 2019)

Juhu. Ich ruf morgen mal an. Hat unser stereo die 2018er oder 2019er Newmens verbaut?


----------



## slope66 (11. August 2019)

Müssten die 2018er sein.


----------



## Kampfschwein300 (13. August 2019)

Hi Leute 
Ich besitze das STEREO 150 C:68 TM 29. 
Und die Frage ist,  was kann ich maximal für Reifengröße einbauen. 

Vorne dürfte ohne Probleme 29X2,8 passen 
Hinten dürfte max. 29X2,5 passen  
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr? 
Habe hinten den Kaiser mit 2,4 montiert  und das wird schon ziemlich eng.


----------



## Wolfilein (15. August 2019)

Laut cube page ist bei den neuen bikes hinten ein hans dampf in speedgrip mit 2,35 montiert. Ob das wieder ein Fehler ist ? Oder bietet schwalbe jetzt endlich auch den speedgrip in 2,35 an? 
Auf diese variante haben viele gewartet , weil es ihn nur in 2,6er breite gibt.


----------



## Xired (15. August 2019)

Mein Stereo 150 C68 TM ist auch endlich da. Hatte vorher das 140 TM getestet und mich dann aufgrund der Rahmengröße von 20Zoll (für mich mit 1,78 fühlte es sich irgendwie zu groß an. Komme aber auch vom 24Zoll dirt/street und 28 Zoll singelspeed) und eines guten Angebots für das 150er in 18 Zoll entschieden. 
Gewöhne mich gerade ein bisschen an Federung und Rad und spiele mit Gabel und Dämpfer sowie Reifendruck. Fährt sich aber schon mal super. 
Jetzt habe ich eigentlich erstmal nur 2 Fragen und keine Sorge geht nicht zum Thema Gabel oder Dämpfer:
1. Reifendruck: sind nur extrema wirklich spürbar, also max. Druck - > geringerer Rollwiederstand / geringere Traktion 
Min. Druck - > Rollwiederstand wie festgeklebt / bessere Traktion (Verformung des Reifens mal außer acht gelassen) oder merkt man schon geringe Veränderungen? 
2. Funktion der Klappe mit Blitz (s. Anhang). Hab es schon geöffnet, nichts dahinter. Einbauhilfe für Züge? 
Viele Dank für eure Hilfe. 
Achja komme aus Berlin (ich weiß überdimensioniert, aber ich hab vor zu reisen), kann Fahrradfahren (siehe oben) mit dem MTB/Enduro/wie auch immer sich die Kategorie nennt hab ich aber null Erfahrung. Irgendwelche stereo Fahrer aus Berlin dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xired (15. August 2019)

@Wolfilein : auf der offiziellen schwalbe Homepage steht zwar noch nichts aber actionsports hat sie im Shop. https://www.actionsports.de/schwalbe-hans-dampf-addix-29x2.35-snakeskin-speedgrip-11600362.03-23104 zwar noch nicht lieferbar aber cube hat sie vielleicht schon.


----------



## GeKo08 (26. August 2019)

Hallo Leute,
ich bräuchte bitte kurz euren Rat, bzw. würde mich eure Meinung interessieren:
Ich stehe kurz davor ein Stereo 150 C:68 TM 29 zu kaufen. Das Cube sollte mein Trek Fuel EX ersetzen, da für mich persönlich der Unterschied im Einsatzbereich zwischen dem Trek Fuel EX und meinem Scott Spark 900 RC zu gering ist. Somit hätte ich dann das Scott für XC/Marathon Rennen und das Cube fürs Grobe 

Bei einer Körpergröße von 1.84 m und ein Schrittlänge von 89 cm spricht eigentlich alles für Rahmengröße 22" oder?


----------



## Saci (26. August 2019)

Hey, gibts irgendwo - oder hat irgendjemand ne Übersicht über alle Lager(größen) die für den Rahmen gebraucht werden, will alle auf einen Schwung tauschen - aber nicht alles erst zerlegen, bestellen, warten und dann erst montieren  

es ist hier mal nen Link von der CUBE-HP aufgetaucht, aber der funktioniert bei mir nicht


----------



## Orby (26. August 2019)

GeKo08 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bräuchte bitte kurz euren Rat, bzw. würde mich eure Meinung interessieren:
> Ich stehe kurz davor ein Stereo 150 C:68 TM 29 zu kaufen. Das Cube sollte mein Trek Fuel EX ersetzen, da für mich persönlich der Unterschied im Einsatzbereich zwischen dem Trek Fuel EX und meinem Scott Spark 900 RC zu gering ist. Somit hätte ich dann das Scott für XC/Marathon Rennen und das Cube fürs Grobe
> 
> Bei einer Körpergröße von 1.84 m und ein Schrittlänge von 89 cm spricht eigentlich alles für Rahmengröße 22" oder?



Könnte gerade passend mit dem Sitzrohr ausgehen und der Dropperpost. Das Sitzrohr ist nicht gerade kurz mit 520mm beim 22". 

Ich bin 1,86m mit SL 88cm und hatte das 20", hätte wohl auch eher das 22" nehmen sollen als TM statt dem 20" SL. 
Ich fahre aktuell nur noch Bikes die länger sind, also mindestens so groß wie das 22" von Cube, wenn nicht mehr. Ist aber eine Sache der persönlichen Vorlieben.


----------



## marjue (26. August 2019)

@GeKo08 

Hi
Ich habe die gleichen Maße wie du (1cm größer) und habe mir das 22" gekauft (SL Variante).
Bin voll zufrieden. Beim 20er bin ich in engen Kurven dem Lenker immer sehr nah gekommen mit den Knien.
Die Sattelstütze ist bei mir aktuell etwas 1cm ausgefahren.

Bye
Marcus


----------



## GeKo08 (26. August 2019)

Danke für eure Rückmeldung! 
Über das Thema mit der Sattelstütze grübel ich auch noch:
Ich habe eine Sattelhöhe (Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel) von ca. 76.5 cm. 
Bei einer Sitzrohrlänge von 520 mm und 209.5 mm bleiben maximal 765-520-210 = 35 mm für die Sattelhöhe...
Könnte knapp werden


----------



## Orby (26. August 2019)

GeKo08 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Rückmeldung!
> Über das Thema mit der Sattelstütze grübel ich auch noch:
> Ich habe eine Sattelhöhe (Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel) von ca. 76.5 cm.
> Bei einer Sitzrohrlänge von 520 mm und 209.5 mm bleiben maximal 765-520-210 = 35 mm für die Sattelhöhe...
> ...



Cube hat leider lange Sattelrohre. Wenig optimal um einen größeren Rahmen fahren zu können wenn man will. 
Problem ist wenn mal viel Hub hattest, willst nicht mehr weniger. 
Ich dachte damals 125mm ist Ok, dann 150mm, jetzt sind es 170mm. Und am HT gar nichts, da fehlt es mir immer nach ein paar Tagen mit dem Fully ganz extrem.


----------



## Wolfilein (28. August 2019)

Saci schrieb:


> Hey, gibts irgendwo - oder hat irgendjemand ne Übersicht über alle Lager(größen) die für den Rahmen gebraucht werden, will alle auf einen Schwung tauschen - aber nicht alles erst zerlegen, bestellen, warten und dann erst montieren
> 
> es ist hier mal nen Link von der CUBE-HP aufgetaucht, aber der funktioniert bei mir nicht



Für den rahmen brauchst 10x 6800 , 4x 688 , 2x 6000 .. bitte enduro bearing max verwenden und nicht die von cube.
Die newmen gener.2 haben vorne 6803 und hinten 6903.. im freilauf sind auch 6803.
Bitte.


----------



## SirBiker1 (29. August 2019)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem mit der hinteren bremse.

Wenn ich beim Fahren am Bremshebel ziehe und den Druck am Hebel gleich lasse, dann arbeitet die Bremse nicht gleichmäßig.
Im Sekundentakt ändert sich die Bremsleistung von stärker zu schwächer und wieder zu stärker usw.
Das macht sich in so einer "ruckartigen" Bremsung bemerkbar.
Weiß jetzt nicht, wie ich es besser beschreiben soll... 

Ich hab auch schon eine einige lange Bremsungen gemacht, weil ich dachte, durchs einbremsen der Beläge / Scheibe würde es besser werden. War aber leider nicht der Fall.
Hab ich vielleicht trotzdem noch nicht genug eingebremst?
Oder muss man evtl. entlüften?!

Hat jemand eine Idee, einen Tipp, was ich machen könnte?

Danke!


----------



## marjue (29. August 2019)

Hallo SirBiker1

Geht mir mit meinem SL genauso. Die Bremswirkung ändert sich mit der Frequenz der Radumdrehung. 
Besonders störend ist der Effekt bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten wenn man Präzision braucht.
Hab schon die Scheibe gewechselt was aber nur vorübergehend half. Als nächstes werde ich mal die Beläge wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zvenzon (3. September 2019)

Ich fahr das Rad nun ein Jahr und möchte damit demnächst nach Sölden. Vorher würd ich gern meine Bremsbeläge wechseln, hat da jemand einen Tipp was ich montieren könnte/sollte? Hatte gelesen man solle bei dem bleiben was verbaut wurde, aber muss das so sein, was sind da eure Erfahrungen? Und welche Art Beläge, eher Resin oder Metall? Mit Fading hab ich auf meinen Hometrails keine Probleme, aber bei den längeren Alpenabfahrten machen andere Beläge eventuell mehr Sinn?

Hoffe jemand kann mir da eventuell helfen, besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## baxxter (4. September 2019)

Kann dir die Trickstuff Power Beläge empfehlen. Habe die auf meiner Code R, bin sehr zufrieden.

Grüße


----------



## Zvenzon (4. September 2019)

baxxter schrieb:


> Kann dir die Trickstuff Power Beläge empfehlen. Habe die auf meiner Code R, bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Grüße



Hab mir dann mal die Trickstuff bestellt, hatte ich auch schon vorher auf dem Zettel. Mal schauen was die können...
Hast du Probleme mit Quietschen bei denen?


----------



## baxxter (4. September 2019)

Nein. Habe momentan die Shimano Icetech Bremsscheiben drauf, bin damit super zufrieden.

Grüsse


----------



## CHBD (4. September 2019)

Zvenzon schrieb:


> Hab mir dann mal die Trickstuff bestellt, hatte ich auch schon vorher auf dem Zettel. Mal schauen was die können...
> Hast du Probleme mit Quietschen bei denen?


Hätte ich dir auch empfehlen können. Habe die auch. Halten nur nicht soooo lange. Aber dafür sehr gute Bremsleistung


----------



## Skymen (4. September 2019)

Danke nochmal für die Empfehlungen.
Bin aber doch mit 190 cm beim 20er gelandet.
Beim Vorbau habe ich den vom 22er genommen der ist 1,5 cm länger als der vom 20er. Da ist aber bestimmt noch mehr Potential drin. 
Was haben den die 185-190cm Fahrer beim 20er verändert?

So habe heute die erste Tour Capela Bes ein Teil des Alpe Adria Trails gefahren.

Bergab läuft es ganz gut. Das Setup vom Händler ist aber viel zu hart.
Im Downhill ist es im Gegensatz zu meinem Froggy wirkt das SL nicht so satt und souverän.

Lediglich Bergauf ist es mir zu "wackelig". Liegt evt,l am Längeren Vorbau.
Es könnte im kleinste Gang einen Zahn weniger und Höchsten einen mehr vertragen

Hört sich blöd an aber mit den drei Einstellungen bei Dämpfer und Gabel komme ich noch nicht ganz zu recht
Bei der Gabel sollte Firm fest sein und Pedal für Bergauf und open für komplett geöffnet stehen, richtig?
Bei Dämpfer Hebelstellung zum Heck offen zum Tretlager Pedalieren und nach vorne zur Gabel geschlossen?

Hat einer der 90 kg Fahrer ein Grund Setup für mich?


----------



## Basti[08/15] (7. September 2019)

Hallo Männer, kurze Frage zur hinteren Steckachse... Laut Hebel soll man die mit 15nm anziehen... Aber wie geht das (rein technisch)? Man kann ja keine Nuss ansetzen...

Mfg


----------



## Mt_biker (13. September 2019)

Skymen schrieb:


> Hört sich blöd an aber mit den drei Einstellungen bei Dämpfer und Gabel komme ich noch nicht ganz zu recht
> Bei der Gabel sollte Firm fest sein und Pedal für Bergauf und open für komplett geöffnet stehen, richtig?
> Bei Dämpfer Hebelstellung zum Heck offen zum Tretlager Pedalieren und nach vorne zur Gabel geschlossen?
> 
> Hat einer der 90 kg Fahrer ein Grund Setup für mich?


Hallo, ja grundsätzlich stimmt das, jedoch kann man die Gabel bergauf auch vollkommen offen fahren, solange man nicht zum Sprinten aus dem Sattel geht. Wenn du bergauf die Gabel per Druckstufenregulierung "fest" stellst, bringt das außerdem den Nachteil, dass die Front höher als bei einer Gabel mit einer geöffneten Druckstufe ist, was für eine schlechtere Körperposition sorgt. 
Und ja, die Druckstufendämpfung des Dämpfers ist in der Hebelrichtung "vorn" in der geschlossenen Position.
Der empfohlene Luftdruck für die Gabel ist immer am linken Tauchrohr vermerkt und beim Dämpfer würde ich soviel Luftdruck fahren, dass du bei etwa 25% bis 30% Negativfederweg landest.


----------



## Skunkworks (13. September 2019)

Basti[08/15] schrieb:


> Hallo Männer, kurze Frage zur hinteren Steckachse... Laut Hebel soll man die mit 15nm anziehen... Aber wie geht das (rein technisch)? Man kann ja keine Nuss ansetzen...
> 
> Mfg


Mit dem verstellbaren Hebel ziehe ich die Achse "gut fest". Wenn du einen Drehmoment Schlüssel hat, dann stell mal 15NM ein und setze z.B. an einer Pedalwelle-schraube an. Erst mal knacken lassen mit Griff wie gewohnt und dann einmal so kurz wie der der Achse.
- Ist ne ganze Menge Kraft, mehr als man denkt. 

Gruß
/S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mt_biker (16. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen, da der Rahmen meines Stereo 150 SL 29 trotz Folierung einige unschöne Kratzer abbekommen hat, wollte ich fragen, welche Methoden ihr für die Kratzer-Beseitigung so nutzt.
Bei meinen vorherigen Rahmen (alle Alu und schwarz) konnte man das super mit Edding übermalen. Sind für die Iridium-Lackierung Lackstifte geeignet; und wenn ja, weiß jemand welcher RAL-Farbe die am ähnlichsten ist?


----------



## mystic83 (19. September 2019)

Sind hier auch kleine Fahrer eines stereo? Mit 1.68 kommt ja wohl nur das16zoll in Frage. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## haarriss (20. September 2019)

Fahre mit knapp 1.70 das M (18”) und das passt mir zu 100% würde ich sagen. Bei anderen Herstellern (zB Scott, Specialized) wurde mir auch immer zu M geraten. Ist aber immer schwierig auf dem Papier zu beurteilen. Ich weis nun der Reach vom Stereo passt mir, aber 1-2cm mehr machen dann u. U. schon mehr aus als man denkt. Das Giant Trance war mir beispielsweise in M zu lang. Du musst Probe fahren.


----------



## mystic83 (21. September 2019)

haarriss schrieb:


> Fahre mit knapp 1.70 das M (18”) und das passt mir zu 100% würde ich sagen. Bei anderen Herstellern (zB Scott, Specialized) wurde mir auch immer zu M geraten. Ist aber immer schwierig auf dem Papier zu beurteilen. Ich weis nun der Reach vom Stereo passt mir, aber 1-2cm mehr machen dann u. U. schon mehr aus als man denkt. Das Giant Trance war mir beispielsweise in M zu lang. Du musst Probe fahren.



Komm um eine Probefahrt nicht herum! Aber ich bin für jede Erfahrung von anderen froh! Gerade weil die Händler oft selbst nicht aus dem endurobereich kommen und Fahrräder nach dem Schema x verkaufen! Jede Info hilft mir da auch ein wenig weiter!


----------



## Hans (26. September 2019)

falls jemand eine leichte Steckachse für sein Stereo sucht






						Steckachsen: 58 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Steckachsen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 58 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## tryhard (26. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wollte fragen, ob jemand Erfahrung mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer in seinem Stereo 150 hat? 
Wenn ja, welchen Dämpfer fährt ihr und mit welcher Federhärte?
Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_97 (26. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
bin gerade kurz davor mir evtl. das CUBE STEREO 150 C:68 TM zu kaufen. Kann mir jemand sagen was bei dem Bike als max. Systemgewicht angegeben wird. Wiege aktuell noch 104 kg


----------



## stratt (26. September 2019)

115kg

https://www.cube.eu/service/faq

Technische FAQ - maximales Systemgewicht 2019 pdf


----------



## MTB_97 (26. September 2019)

stratt schrieb:


> 115kg
> 
> https://www.cube.eu/service/faq
> 
> Technische FAQ - maximales Systemgewicht 2019 pdf



Okay naja dann muss ich mich wohl entscheiden: Abnehmen oder anderes Bike


----------



## SirBiker1 (30. September 2019)

Basti[08/15] schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> mein 150er Stereo gibt seit heute am Hinterrad ein zyklisches (meines Erachtens bei jeder Radumdrehung) quietschendes Geräusch von sich .
> 
> An der Bremse liegt es nicht, also bleibt meiner Meinung nur die Nabe. Hier im Forum hab ich gelesen, dass andere User Probleme mit den Lagern in den Newmen Laufrädern hatten.... Kennt das Problem einer von euch?
> ...




Hallo,
waren es die Lager? Habe das quietschen auch. Aber an der VA.... 
(Kann das auch von einem zu starken festziehen der Steckachse kommen?!)


----------



## Remux (4. Oktober 2019)

Hat schon jemand das neue 150er Race und kann dazu was sagen? Ich schwanke zwischen dem neuen 170er Race und dem 150er Race. Ein Dorn im Auge ist mir die MT Thiry vom 150er. Welche Bremse wurde da umgelabelt? Federelemente sind ja auch eher semi.


----------



## fexbru (4. Oktober 2019)

Sollte ne Kombi aus vorne 4 Kolben und hinten 2 Kolben Magura sein. Also wsl mt5/mt4 sowas um den Dreh.


----------



## Remux (4. Oktober 2019)

Gut dann müsste man die wohl tauschen.


----------



## fexbru (4. Oktober 2019)

Warum tauschen? Wurden für mich eher in Frage kommen als manch andere Bremsen... Falls es am Hebel liegt würde ich den an deiner Stelle einfach versuchen und falls es nicht passt gegen einen günstigen Shimano Geber tauschen aber nicht die ganze Bremse


----------



## Remux (5. Oktober 2019)

Naja ich hätte schon gerne auch hinten 4 kolben in der Güte einer MT5. Hab mich noch einmal schlau gemacht und offenbar ist das eine MT4 mit MT 2 Gebern


----------



## Stereo150 (6. Oktober 2019)

Da ich hier im Forum bei meiner Kaufentscheidung auch viel gelesen habe, auch von meiner Seite ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht.

Altes Rad: Cube Stereo 150 HPA SL 27,5+ Ende 2016 gekauft.

Anforderungsprofil:
Mein Anforderungsprofil für ein neues Rad war relativ klar. Ich wollte ein Bike das viel Abfahrtspotenzial besitzt, aber gleichzeitig auch bergauf ne richtig gute Figur macht. Letzteres war eines der wenigen echten schwächen von meinem alten rad.Preislich hätte ich mich auf irgendwas zwischen 3.500 und 4.500 eingestellt.

Die Auswahl:
Aufgrund von vielen Testberichten, Forumsbeiträgen etc waren einige Bikes bei mir in der Auswahl.
-Scott Ransom 910
-Scott Genius 920
-Canyon Strive 8.0
-Propain Hugene 
-Radon Slide Trail 10.0

Das Cube 150 fand ich zwar interessant, war aber erst nicht in der engeren Auswahl, da ich im letzten Jahr eine sehr negative Erfahrung mit dem Kundenservice hatte und daher eigentlich kein Cube kaufen wollte.

Die Entscheidung:
Das Slide Trail war mir zu schwer um dann doch nur eine 150/140 Federwegskombi zu haben. Das Scott Genius hatte "nur" die fox 34 und meine sorge war insgesamt, dass es mir doch etwas zu wenig bergab Qualität besitzt.
So blieben erstmal Strive und das Ransom. Letzteres war lange mein Favorit. Der Preis lag damals runtergesetzt bei 4.700 online. Das war mir für eine durchschnittliche Ausstattung etwas zu viel. 
Eher zufällig habe ich bei einem Händler vor Ort das Stereo 150 SL gesehen. Angebot des Händlers inklusive Umrüstung auf ergon Griffe und ergon Sattel, dhf/dhr in 2,5/2,4 inkl tubeless Umrüstung, mudguard  lag bei 3.200 Euro. 

Mal vom Radon abgesehen hab ich zu dem Zeitpunkt kein Rad was meine Anforderungen so gut trifft gesehen das ein derart gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hatte.

Daher viel dann der Entscheid auf das Stereo 150 SL in L (1,80 m Körpergröße)










Meine Erfahrungen nach 5 Ausfahrten überwiegend auf den Home trails in Freiburg und Umgebung:

Bin insgesamt wirklich zufrieden. Bergauf geht es durch das leichte Gewicht und die gute Sitzposition wirklich zügig. Die Schaltung gefällt mir sehr gut. Bergab war die Umstellung von 27,5x 2,8 auf 29x 2,5 zunächst groß. Nach etwas Eingewöhnung komm ich aber sehr gut zurecht. Federgabel und Dämpfer fühlen sich sehr gut an, auch wenn ich noch kaum was am Setup Gemach hätte. Auch optisch gefällt es mir gut.
Insgesamt trifft es meine Anforderungen wirklich sehen gut.

Einziger kleiner Schwachpunkt, sicherlich auf hohem Niveau, ist die Code R bremse. Die ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Das ist absolut ok. Im Vergleich zur xt die ich vorher hatte aber doch ne Klasse schlechter.
Vorne passen definitiv auch 2,6 er reifen. Hinten würde ich von mehr als 2,5 abraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBiker1 (8. Oktober 2019)

SirBiker1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> waren es die Lager? Habe das quietschen auch. Aber an der VA....
> (Kann das auch von einem zu starken festziehen der Steckachse kommen?!)



Kurzer Nachtrag - für alle, die es auch betroffen hat/betrifft: 
Nach einem Lagertausch war das zyklische Quietschen trotzdem noch da. 

In diesem Thread hab ich die Lösung gefunden





						NEWMEN Laufradsätze
					

Hi, bin nicht so am Laufenden. Löst der Umbaukit auf Gen2 mein Problem mit dem Spiel auf der Achse oder entfällt damit nur die Einstellerei. Hab nämlich inzwischen das Problem das ich so viel Spiel habe das beim Bremsen das ganze Hinterrad, bzw der Hinterbau zu vibrieren Anfängt, begleitet mit...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Das Ventil war es! Das hat gequietscht! (soll abhängig vom Luftdruck sein - wenn über 2 bar, dann soll es nicht quietschen).
Ich hab es so gelöst: Luftruck abgelassen, Ventil in die Felge reingedrückt, großzügig Silikonöl zwischen Ventil und Felge verteilt - momentan ist Ruhe!


----------



## hesc (8. Oktober 2019)

Nach derzeit ca. 1000 Km und 30 THM (up), 45 THM (down) vorwiegend Trails auf typischem AM Gelände aber auch FlowTrails und anspruchsvollere Downhills (Brixen - Herrensteig, Saalbach, ...) - rauf wie runter immer am Bike (Tagesetappen mit bis zu 1500 HM) - wollte ich hier auch mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht (ok zugegeben, er ist etwas länger geworden) zu meinem Cube Stereo 150 TM 2019 geben. Hab das Bike im Oktober 2018 bestellt (und im Jänner 2019 bekommen), nach langem hin und her (bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich geschwankt zwischen dem Cube und dem Orbea Rallon). Hab mich dann aber für das Cube entschieden (Preis/Leistung war für mich einfach bei Cube um die Spur besser, obwohl ich die Konfiguration mit den Farben bei Orbea echt genial finde  ).

*Warum ein neues Bike:*
Nach 5 Jahren Radon (Radon Slide 150 9.0) musste einfach etwas her was mir mehr Reserven gibt. Sowohl im schwierigen Gelände, wie auch beim flotten Downhill und trotzdem muss bergauf alles noch von selbst möglich sein. Das Radon war/ist ein Top AM Bike für einfache/mittelschwere Touren, jedoch kommt es bei ruppiger, flotter Abfahrt doch auch schnell an seine Grenzen.

*Erster Eindruck:*
Zwar nur Kleinigkeiten aber trotzdem etwas holprig...
Ein Fahren direkt vom Händler weg wäre wohl nicht so toll gewesen. 4 bar in den Reifen, vordere Bremsaufnahme viel zu locker angeschraubt, Gabel und Dämpfer Einstellung war irgendwo. Vordere Steckachse (inkl. Lagerspiel) komplett falsch eingestellt, Sattelstütze mit Schnellverschluss geliefert (wurde dann später getauscht). Cockpit war irgendwo bzw. auch die Leitungen viel zu lang und unsauber montiert (hab ich inzwischen selbst gekürzt und dabei auch die Bremsen entlüftet). Da fragt man sich dann schon, warum man überhaupt bei einem Händler kauft, wenn man das Rad dann so geliefert bekommt. Das damals im Karton gelieferte Radon, war definitiv sauberer montiert.
Aber egal, etwas Zeit investiert und dann war das Bike so wie erwartet. Gabel und Dämpfer sind extrem feinfühlig. Man fühlt sich sofort wohl am Bike. Es fühlt sich trotz der 29" (komme ja von einem 26" Bike) überhaupt nicht träge an. Kein Thema das Bike aufs Hinterrad zu ziehen. Ahja, der Sitz geht natürlich gar nicht. Der wurde natürlich sofort durch eine SQlab ersetzt. Die Gravity Reifen waren zu schwer für meinen Anwendungsfall und wurden vor der ersten Fahrt durch Maxxis DHF 2.5 3C MaxxTerra (vo) und DHR II 2.4 Dual (hi) ersetzen und gut verkauft. Zusätzlich hab ich noch das Ritzel von 30T auf 28T umgebaut, um wieder meine gewohnte Entfaltung (nach unten) zu haben. Mit Handschuhgrösse 9 war auch klar, dass die SDG Griffe im Durchmesser für meine Hände einfach zu klein sind. Diese wurden durch Ergon GA2 FAT ersetzt und sind für mich so ideal.
Bezüglich Rahmengrösse war ich mir unsicher, bin 180cm und habe einen SL von 87. Das L passt aber perfekt...
Ja und eine Augenweide ist das Bike ja sowieso 

*Am Trail:*
Was soll ich sagen, von der ersten Ausfahrt weg, einfach top. Genau wie von mir eigentlich gewünscht, kommt man überall hoch, auch wenn ich meine bergauf Bestzeiten definitiv NICHT brechen kann. So lieb ich das Stereo auch habe, aber bergauf ist es nun mal etwas träger (Gewicht, Reifen, geringere Anzahl der perfekt passenden Gänge) als die Bergziege-Radon war. Das Ganze hält sich aber so im Rahmen, dass ich lediglich etwas Zeit verliere, nie aber in Verlegenheit komme, wirklich absteigen zu müssen.
Dafür im Downhill genau das Gegenteil. Kann dort jetzt echt Speed machen bzw. auch sehr schwere, grobe Strecken einfach mit viel mehr Reserven fahren bzw. kann ich erst jetzt einige Strecken durch diese gewonnenen Sicherheit fahren. Gefühlt kann diese Bike aktuell wirklich nix aufhalten, außer der eigene Mut zum Risiko .
Da relativiert sich dann auch das kleine Minus beim bergauf Fahren sofort wieder, wenn es bergab einfach um so viel besser geht.

*Komponenten:*
Gabel (ohne Spacer, 75psi, LSC/HSC 9/11, LSR/HSR 6/5)/Dämpfer (2 Spacer, 200psi, LSC/HSC 16/16, LSR/HSR 14/12) von Fox (Fox 36 Float FIT GRIP2 Factory/Fox Float X2 Factory). Denke über jeden Zweifel erhaben, saugt alles weg, was da irgendwie daher kommt und das den ganzen langen Trail bis ans Ende. Die Gabel sackt nie weg (auch ohne Spacer) und steht immer sehr hoch da. Unglaublich was man damit fahren kann, aber es braucht auch nicht ganz untrainierte Hände. Vor allem heftige, schnelle Stöße werden dann schon anständig an den Fahrer übermittelt, nix für Weicheier . Über den X2 bzw. das Heck gibt es auch gar nix Negatives zu sagen. Wenn man länger bergauf fährt legt man den Hebel um und das Wippen hat ein Ende bzw. ist extrem eingeschränkt, top.

Bremsen. Sram Code R. Hinten absolut top, auch mit orig. Sinterbelägen. Unglaublich belastbar und stabil (Bremsbacken haben 45THM down gehalten), auch bei sehr langen Abfahrten (z.B. Herrensteig). Bleibe da sicher bei den Orginalbelägen. Vorne funktionieren bei mir die Sinterbeläge allerdings nicht. Fading und starke Geräusche inkl. Leistungsverlust (Warum auch immer, hab  so ziemlich alles versucht, incl. Entlüften, gängig machen, usw.). Abhilfe haben dann die Trickstuff Beläge (organisch, 840PO) gebracht. Funktionieren nun top, auch bei langen Abfahrten. Allerdings ist die Haltbarkeit (ca. 15 THM down) bescheiden, aber was solls. Bin jetzt aber mit den Bremsen voll zufrieden.

Schaltung. Eagle GX. Auch wenn die halbe Welt diese Schaltung liebt, ist meine Version eine Diva. Weiß nicht wie oft ich das Teil schon nachgestellt hab. Es ist dann immer Ruhe, um dann plötzlich wieder nicht sauber zu funktionieren. Hab auch da schon alles versucht und nein, mein Schaltauge ist nicht verbogen  und der Abstand von den Umlenkrolle passt auch (ja im SAG  ). Hab irgendwie den Schaltzug in Verdacht, werde das Thema in den Wintermonaten nochmal angehen. Egal, ansonst ist die Schaltung top, Entfaltung in allen Richtungen ist reichlich (auch mit einem 28T Ritzel). Der montierte Chainguide/Bashguard (MRP) macht seine Sache auch top (Kette noch nie verloren und das Ritzel wurde schon mehrmals vor Steinen bzw. Aufsitzern geschützt).

Laufradsatz. Newmen. Bei mir haben sich nach sehr kurzer Zeit die Speichen bei beiden Laufrädern massiv gelockert. Zuerst erkennbar durch Speichenklingeln (beim starken Antreten bzw. Bremsen), dann sogar leichter Achter am Hinterrad und teilweise ganz lockere Speichen (man konnte die Nippel mit den Fingern drehen ). Hatte diesbezüglich Kontakt mit dem Newmen Support (der im übrigen sehr freundlich war), der das Problem in dieser Form aber eigentlich nicht kennt. Hab dann die Speichen vom Händler nachziehen lassen und bis jetzt keine weiteren Probleme damit. Vielleicht ein Montagefehler oder einfach nur Pech, laut Newmen wäre ein Nachziehen der Speichen in so kurzer Zeit absolut nicht erforderlich.
Die Reifenkombi DHF 2.5 MaxTerra vorne (1,6bar) und DHR II 2.4 Dual hinten (1,8bar) funktioniert für mich perfekt (mit Schlauch, mag das Herumpatzen mit der Milch einfach nicht). Die komplette Saison ohne eine einzige Panne überstanden (und das mit Exo TR). Grip ohne Ende, aber ja, natürlich spürt man diese Reifen beim Hochfahren. Eine Kombi mit Schwalbe HD bzw. NN würden sich definitiv leichter treten (bin ich ja auch jahrelang gefahren), aber bergab nicht sooo viel Spaß machen. Der Verschleiß ist auch ok. Vorne geht sicher noch, hinten wird beizeiten ein neuer Pneu fällig.

Rahmen. Finde den Rahmen von der Optik (Design und Farbe) her wirklich extrem gut gelungen. Persönlich gefällt mir die aktuelle Tendenz das Dreieck vom Sitzrohr zum Oberrohr komplett zu zu machen (Bsp.: Radon Trail, Stereo 170) überhaupt nicht. Funktionell finde ich ihn auch sehr gelungen, selbst die Schlaufe (Schaltzug) auf der Unterseite des Tretlagers, stört mich nicht wirklich (und macht auch keinerlei Probleme). Schlechte Lackqualität und/oder schnelle Schäden durch Steinschläge kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Vielleicht fahre ich auch zu vorsichtig  Ja ok, bei mir haben sich hinten auch diese Stöpsel gelöst, wo die Bremsleitung aus dem Rahmen kommt. Wichtig, nö  ....

Geräusche. Bin da wirklich überhaupt nicht empfindlich, ist ja ein Enduro, d.h. da klingelt bald mal was vor allem beim Runterfahren. Eh ein Wunder was die Teile da alles aushalten müssen. Ich bin bisher aber auch von jeglichen Knackgeräuschen verschont geblieben. Der komplette Rahmen ist absolut ruhig. Aber dann hat es mich halt doch auch erwischt. Schleifgeräusche hinten. Zuerst nur beim Pedalieren, dann auch ohne. Zuerst leise dann immer lauter. Schuld war der hintere Bremssattel (wahrscheinlich zu locker und ohne Schraubensicherung montiert, dort ist ja auch nur ein Drehmoment von 6,5 NM erlaubt). Dieser hatte sich komplett nach außen (weg vom Rad) verschoben (damit waren die Bremskolben auf einer Seite fast ganz ausgefahren und auf der anderen Seite ganz drinnen) und der Bremssattel selbst hat dann begonnen auf der Innenseite der Bremsscheibe leicht zu schleifen. Diese Geräusche waren selbst für mich zu viel . Wirklich grausam. Das Thema war aber rasch behoben. Aktuell plagt mich allerdings schon wieder ein leichtes Quietschgeräusch an der Hinterachse. Nur wenn ich oben sitze und genau 1 Mal pro Umdrehung des Reifens. Tippe auf den Ventilschaft (scheinbar gilt Newman + Schlauch = Quietschen). Geräusch stört aktuell aber nicht so, dass ich es sofort beheben müsste. Das Wetter ist einfach aktuell noch zu perfekt zum Reparieren.

Alle anderen Parts wie Sattelstütze, usw. tun was sie sollen ohne irgendwelche mucken gemacht zu haben.

*Wartung/Reinigung:*
Naja, bis auf die Kleinigkeiten (Speichen, Schaltung, Bremsen) die schon im Text oben erwähnt sind, hab ich nix am Rad machen müssen, kein Lager- oder Buchsentausch, nicht mal einen Reifenschaden. Die Gabel wird wohl im Winter ein kleines Service bekommen (mach ich aber selber). Den X2 schicke ich erst im 2 Jahr zum Service (selber geht da ja leider fast nix, ohne jede Menge passendes Werkzeug kaufen zu müssen). Kette sieht auch noch recht gut aus, wird aber trotzdem im Winter getauscht.
Bin kein Fan vom Kärcher, d.h. mir ist lieber das Rad ist etwas schmutzig und dafür hab ich meine Lager länger. Was ich schon mache ist, Gabel und Dämpfer (Tauchrohre) nach jeder Ausfahrt mit einem Tuch abwischen, etwas Ballistol drauf, zwei drei mal einfedern und nochmal abwischen. Das geht in 2 Minuten und fertig ist es. Außerdem ab und zu die Kette nachölen. Ansonst nix....

In Summe gibt es dann aber doch zwei Seiten. Einerseits die TOP Performance auf am Trail, auf der anderen Seite aber die doch recht zahlreichen Kleinigkeiten. Da ich viel selber machen kann überwiegt aktuell ganz klar das Positive. Daher bin ich alles in Allem wirklich extrem happy mit dem Bike und hoffe auf weitere geniale, sturzfreie Ausfahrten


----------



## Blackdevouis (15. Oktober 2019)

Moin zusammen,
ich würde gerne die Schaltung von meinem 2019 Stereo 150 C62 Race umbauen (von 2x11 auf 1x12). Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit bzw. schon umgebaut? Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen der Sram X01 und der XX1 da diese auf Bike24 stark reduziert sind.

Jetzt die Frage,

1. Kann ich diese Gruppen ohne Probleme montieren?
2. Wie sieht das mit dem Freilauf aus, brauch ich einen neuen/wenn ja welchen?


----------



## fexbru (15. Oktober 2019)

Servus,
du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:

NX-Kassette nutzen dann kannst du deinen Freilauf behalten
Freilauf auf XD tauschen (kenne deinen LRS nicht und weiß nicht ob es dafür einen XD-Freilauf gibt)
Vorteil der NX-Kassette ist der günstigere Preis
Vorteil XD-Freilauf du hast eine größere Bandbreite 10-50 (statt 11-50 bei NX) und die Kassette sollte auch deutlich leichter/haltbarer als die NX sein

Edit: 
Für Newmen ( Newmen Evolution SL A.30, 28/28 Spokes, 15x110mm / 12x148mm, Tubeless Ready ) sollte es ziemlich sicher den passenden Freilauf geben. 

Du musst auch beim Tretlager darauf achten, dass die andere Kurbel zu deinem Standard passt. Alternative hie wäre die alte Kurbel behalten und auf 1-Fach umbauen da weiß ich aber nicht ob es bei der RaceFace ( Race Face Aeffect 34x24T, 175mm (170mm for smallest frame size) ) möglich ist.


----------



## Blackdevouis (15. Oktober 2019)

Danke schonmal für die Info.



> Du musst auch beim Tretlager darauf achten, dass die andere Kurbel zu deinem Standard passt. Alternative hie wäre die alte Kurbel behalten und auf 1-Fach umbauen da weiß ich aber nicht ob es bei der RaceFace ( Race Face Aeffect 34x24T, 175mm (170mm for smallest frame size) ) möglich ist.



Da hab ich schon das passende Lager rausgesucht, die Kurbel soll auf jeden Fall gegen eine aus Carbon weichen, Gewicht und so ?

Hab mich nochmal auf die Suche begeben, wäre nett wenn jemand weiß obs der richtige ist?
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...98;mid[70]=1;pgc[18407]=18409;pgc[6621]=17032


----------



## baconcookie (15. Oktober 2019)

du brauchst den für newmen, den hat dieser shop leider nicht, den bekommst du zB hier








						NEWMEN Freilaufkörper Aluminium SRAM XD 11-/12-fach
					

NEWMEN Freilaufkörper Aluminium SRAM XD 11-/12-fach – mit starkem Rillenkugellager Der NEWMEN Freilaufkörper aus Aluminium für SRAM 11-, 12-fach ist ein hochwertiger 36 Zähne Zahnscheibenfreilauf aus Aluminium. Mit seinem speziell gedichteten Rillenk




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Skymen (16. Oktober 2019)

Hätte eine Frage zu tubless. In meiner Felge ist bereits ein blaue Band von Werk drin siehe Bild. Ist das ausreichend oder muss das raus und ein tubless Band rein. Wenn ja reichen 32 mm aus


----------



## Saintsrest (16. Oktober 2019)

Hat jemand mal einen Flatbar probiert? Ich hab, selbst ohne Spacer unter dem Vorbau, immer noch ein heftiges Untersteuern. Mir fehlt immer noch Druck auf dem VR. Das Rad ist vorne einfach extrem hoch.


----------



## Remux (19. Oktober 2019)

Hat zufällig jemand eine riesel Design Folie auf dem Oberrohr? Passt das von den Maßen her? 








						rie:sel frame:TAPE 3000 Rahmenschutz Set
					

Das frame:TAPE 3000 Rahmenschutz Set von rie:sel - revolutionäre Rahmenschutzfolie Das frame:TAPE 3000 Rahmenschutz Set von rie:sel schützt Deinen Rahmen und sieht dabei auch noch gut aus. Das robuste High-Tech-Material lässt sich leicht anbringen. D




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (19. Oktober 2019)

Remux schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand eine riesel Design Folie auf dem Oberrohr? Passt das von den Maßen her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst hier mal schauen. Finde des ganz brauchbar. 






						CUBE Archive
					

Die Bike-Lackschutzfolie ist genau auf das Modell, Baujahr und Größe deines Bikes konzipiert. So wird ein optimaler Schutz gewährleistet.




					www.easy-frame.com


----------



## Remux (19. Oktober 2019)

Mir geht's konkret um die riesel, da mir das Maori Muster gefällt


----------



## Skunkworks (22. Oktober 2019)

Skymen schrieb:


> Hätte eine Frage zu tubless. In meiner Felge ist bereits ein blaue Band von Werk drin siehe Bild. Ist das ausreichend oder muss das raus und ein tubless Band rein. Wenn ja reichen 32 mm aus



Ich habe das blaue entfernt und eine breiteres geklebt.


----------



## Skunkworks (22. Oktober 2019)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal einen Flatbar probiert? Ich hab, selbst ohne Spacer unter dem Vorbau, immer noch ein heftiges Untersteuern. Mir fehlt immer noch Druck auf dem VR. Das Rad ist vorne einfach extrem hoch.


 
Schreibe mal dein Set up auf. Alle Daten von dir und dem Bike. 

Untersteuern habe ich nur, wenn ich selbst was falsch mache. Schultern nicht weit genug über dem Lenker (Auch wenn ich denke es wäre genug)

Ich habe nur 1cm Spacer unter dem VB und selbiger ist gegen einen 60er getauscht bei Rahmengröße 20" 

/S.


----------



## Saintsrest (22. Oktober 2019)

Schreibe mal dein Set up auf. Alle Daten von dir und dem Bike.

Untersteuern habe ich nur, wenn ich selbst was falsch mache. Schultern nicht weit genug über dem Lenker (Auch wenn ich denke es wäre genug)

Ich habe nur 1cm Spacer unter dem VB und selbiger ist gegen einen 60er getauscht bei Rahmengröße 20"

/S.
Hi Skunkworks,
danke für Deine Antwort. Genau, dass ist mein Problem. Ich habe das Gefühl, ich komme nicht richtig in über das Vorderrad, da ich zu "tief" im Rad stehe.
Habe ein Stereo 150 SL 2019. Fahre es seit Anfang September. Rahmen ist 20", ich bin 184cm groß, Schrittlänge ist bei 85cm und wiege Fahrfertig so 82-83 kg.. Vorbau 50 cm, Lenkerbreite 78 cm. Im Dämpfer fahre ich 205 psi mit 3 Volumenspacern, Zugstufe 5 klicks von geschlossen. In der Gabel habe ich 88 psi, einen Volumenspacer. Lowspeed 6 klicks von geschlossen. Zugstufe 9 klicks von geschlossen. Reifen sind Hans und Mary, vorne 1,8 und hinten 1,9 bar. Beide Tubeles montiert. Mein großen Problem, sind sehr schnelle, (ich weiß, dass ist relativ) flache Trails, oder wenn sie kurze schnelle "Bergaufkurven". Da ziehe ich z. T. 2 Meter Drifts über das VR und es hat mich schon zweimal in den Wald geschoßen. Wird es sehr steil und technisch, ist alles fein. Vieleicht wären kürzere Kurbeln und ein 60er Vorbau schon mal ein Ansatz?


----------



## Skunkworks (22. Oktober 2019)

@Saintsrest  wir sind uns von Gewicht schon mal ähnlich, ich bin allerdings 1,80m hoch.
Ich würde schon mal dazu raten, den Vorbau in 60 oder sogar 65mm zu probieren (Wahrscheinlich gibt's da gleich einen Aufschrei). Dann schau mal in die Tabelle in meiner sig. Ich meine, dass ich den Dämpfer mit 215psi fahre und die Gabel knapp um die 80 mit zwei Spacer. Also hinten straffer und vorne weicher. Ein Spacer hat mir nicht getaugt.
Ansonsten hilft es noch, wenn du in den fraglichen Passagen gefilmt wirst, dann erst kannst du sagen, ob du weit genug über dem Lenker und tief genug bist.

Kürzere Kurbeln würde ich nicht nehmen, wüsste nicht, wie mich die nach vorne über den Lenker bringen sollten. 
/S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skymen (22. Oktober 2019)

Habe eine Frage zum Droper
Der steht 13 cm vom Rahmen bis zur Oberkante Manschette raus. Ich lese immer von max 2-3 cm. Geht es darum, dass der Sattel beim uphill zuweit raussteht?
Danke für etwas Licht im.Tunnwl


----------



## Saintsrest (22. Oktober 2019)

@Skunkworks 
Danke für Deine Antwort.
Hab mir, bei den kürzeren Kurbeln gedacht, dass ich etwas höher stehe. Ich merke schon, dass ich zu weit hinten bin. Mal schauen, wie ich das geregelt bekomme. 60er-Vorbau werde ich mal probieren. In Vergleich zu meinem alten Rad, ein Mondraker Dune, ist das Cube schon einiges kürzer.


----------



## Orby (22. Oktober 2019)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> @Skunkworks
> Danke für Deine Antwort.
> Hab mir, bei den kürzeren Kurbeln gedacht, dass ich etwas höher stehe. Ich merke schon, dass ich zu weit hinten bin. Mal schauen, wie ich das geregelt bekomme. 60er-Vorbau werde ich mal probieren. In Vergleich zu meinem alten Rad, ein Mondraker Dune, ist das Cube schon einiges kürzer.



Servus, 
du stehst zu weit hinten. Nimm die Spacer unter dem Vorbau raus oder wenige und pack sie darüber. Ggf. den Lenker einen mm nach vorne kippen zum Testen. 

Es reicht nicht das Kinn über dem Vorbau zu haben, sondern die Schultern über dem Lenker. Man geht gerne ungewollt zurück wenn man unsicher ist, ich denke das passiert dir unbeabsichtigt. 
Kurven/Anlieger aktiv bis zum Ende Fahren. Fahren mit Blick, Schultern und Gewicht. 

Eigentlich sollte es beim Mondraker schlimmer sein als beim Cube. Das finde ich im nachhinein weniger extrem. Ich bin ja zwischenzeitlich umgestiegen und das aktuelle Bike ist um Welten schlimmer diesbezüglich als das Cube. Deswegen achte ich extrem auf die oben beschriebenen Punkte, da mich das Bike mehrfach nach außen getragen hat in Kurven und Anliegern. Auch Vollgas ist mir das Vorderrad 2-3 schlagartig weggerutscht. 
Hab dann das oben beschriebene gemacht und seit dem alles super. 
Muss aber am Nachmittag Speed rausnehmen wenn ich müde bin, gehe da auch nach hinten ungewollt wenn Kraft und Konzentration schwindet.


----------



## Zvenzon (23. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Mädels ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bezüglich einer Reparatur. Ich fahre ein Stereo 150 C:62 Race und mir ist der Schaltzug vom Umwerfer gerissen. Kennt eventuell jemand ein gutes YT-Tutorial wie man das am besten wechselt? Würd mich freuen wenn mir da jemand was verlinken kann...

Besten Dank!


----------



## stratt (23. Oktober 2019)

Finde Grinsgesicht meist ganz brauchbar, ist ja ein Shimano Schalthebel, richtig? 

Schaltzug wechseln an einem Shimano Schalthebel


----------



## Zvenzon (31. Oktober 2019)

@stratt: Danke! Hab mir die Teile bestellt und werde es mal versuchen. 

Gestern hab ich neue Bremsbeläge aufgezogen und musste dabei feststellen, das das Lager über dem Tretlager etwas raussteht. Hab versucht es anzuziehen, aber es greift gar nicht. Kann es weder fest- noch losdrehen. Konnte es wieder etwas weiter reindrücken, aber das kann ja auch nicht die Lösung sein weil es immer noch "durchdreht". Bilder siehe unten, hat jemand eine Idee was man da tun kann?


----------



## armin1978 (31. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Zvenzon, 
es könnte daran liegen, dass Du das Gegenstück auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite verloren hast bzw. die Verschraubung total locker ist. An der Stelle ist eine Achse verbaut, die durch den Rahmen durchgeht und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite (verdeckt durch das Kettenblatt) mit einem Gewinde-Formstück (funktioniert wie eine Mutter) verschraubt ist. Bei mir hatte sich die Verschraubung auch gelöst. Habs aber noch gemerkt bevor das Gewinde-Formstück den Abflug gemacht hat... Habs mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung wieder festgezogen, seitdem ist Ruhe. 
Vielleicht hilft Dir das!? 
Gruß Armin


----------



## Zvenzon (1. November 2019)

Das prüfe ich und melde mich wieder, Danke schon mal für die Erläuterung!


----------



## Mt_biker (1. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen, habt ihr alle die Drahtbürste im Rahmeninneren demontiert oder drinnen gelassen?
Ich habe manchmal bei bestimmtem Lenker-Einschlag eine Geräuschbildung, so als würden Schalt- und Bremskabel an der Drahtbürste vorbeirutschen.
Man könnte ja anstatt der Bürste auch die CapGo Noise Protection benutzen.


----------



## Zvenzon (3. November 2019)

armin1978 schrieb:


> Hallo Zvenzon,
> es könnte daran liegen, dass Du das Gegenstück auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite verloren hast bzw. die Verschraubung total locker ist. An der Stelle ist eine Achse verbaut, die durch den Rahmen durchgeht und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite (verdeckt durch das Kettenblatt) mit einem Gewinde-Formstück (funktioniert wie eine Mutter) verschraubt ist. Bei mir hatte sich die Verschraubung auch gelöst. Habs aber noch gemerkt bevor das Gewinde-Formstück den Abflug gemacht hat... Habs mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung wieder festgezogen, seitdem ist Ruhe.
> Vielleicht hilft Dir das!?
> Gruß Armin


 
Glaube genau das was du beschrieben hast ist es auch, siehe Bild im Anhang. Leider habe ich es nicht so früh gemerkt und das Gewinde-Formstück verloren. Jetzt muss ich nur noch herauskriegen wo ich die besorgt bekomme ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zimbo-t (7. November 2019)

Hallo
Ich hab da mal ne Frage kann mir einer den unterschied sagen zwischen den Cube Sterio C:62 und dem Cube Sterio C:68 wie sich die Rahmen auf das Fahrverhalten auswirken.
Und hat sich da irgendwas verändert zwischen 2019 und 2020?
Mein Favorit ist das Cube Sterio 150 29" C:62 SL 2020
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Blackdevouis (7. November 2019)

> Hallo
> Ich hab da mal ne Frage kann mir einer den unterschied sagen zwischen den Cube Sterio C:62 und dem Cube Sterio C:68 wie sich die Rahmen auf das Fahrverhalten auswirken.
> Und hat sich da irgendwas verändert zwischen 2019 und 2020?
> Mein Favorit ist das Cube Sterio 150 29" C:62 SL 2020
> Danke im vorraus



Gefühlt merkt man da keinen Unterschied, klar sollte die Steifigkeit bei 6% mehr Faseranteil da sein, aber Fahrtechnisch muss man das wohl selbst rausfinden ob man da was spürt oder nicht. Der Unterschied dürfte wohl zum größten Teil die Ausstattung sein, in der Geometrie hab ich jetzt mal keinen Unterschied gefunden.
Von daher (falls möglich) fahr am besten mal ne Runde und kuck was dir besser liegt.

SO jetzt hätte ich auch noch ne Frage, weiß jemand welcher Rise beim am Lenker ( Race Face Chester 35, 780mm ) verbaut ist? https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/moun.../cube-stereo-150-c62-race-29-carbonnred-2019/
Messen tue ich 35mm, das kommt mir jedoch zu viel vor, wenn ich den Lenker so vergleiche komm ich eher auf 20mm?!


----------



## slope66 (9. November 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

Ich fahre jetzt seit gut einem Jahr das 68 TM und bin total begeistert. Einzig beim Dämpfer spiele ich mit Gedanken diesen gegen eine Dhx2 zu tauschen. Hat hier schon jemand damit Erfahrung? 
Würde mich über Rückmeldungen sehr freuen. 

Danke und einen schönen Abend euch allen. 

Robby


----------



## Zimbo-t (10. November 2019)

Hallo
Ich wollte mich nur noch mal melden.
Hab mir jetzt das Cube stereo 150 c:68 Action Team 29 2019 geholt.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## otter8888 (10. November 2019)

@Blackdevouis auf meinem Lenker steht unter dem Turbine R Schriftzug 20 mm Rise


----------



## otter8888 (12. November 2019)

Hallo

Ich habe jetzt seit 4 Tagen mein SL, konnte aber erst ca. 2h fahren.

Ist es bei euch auch so, dass die Reibung der Laufräder extrem abhängig vom Anzugsmoment ist? Bei der Hinterachse steht 15 Nm, aber ich merke deutlich, dass das Laufrad schwergängiger läuft, wenn ich nicht nur ganz leicht anziehe (geschätz noch deutlich weniger als 10 Nm, eher 5) anziehe. Dies lässt sich leicht beobachten, wenn ich während sich das Laufrad dreht fester oder loser drehe. Am Vorderad sieht es ähnlich aus.

Ich habe die Gen2 Laufräder. Ist das normal? Bei meinem bisherigen Bike (XD Nabe/Freilauf) war dies definitiv nicht so.

Grüsse

Philipp


----------



## h.jay (22. November 2019)

Hi,
Mal eine Frage an die Langzeitnutzer. Habt ihr den Rahmen abgeklebt? Welche Stelle sollte man unbedingt abkleben?

Wie seid ihr mit den ewig langen Leitungen umgegangen? Im Laden haben die alle schrecklich ausgesehen... Habt ihr diese direkt gekürzt?

Viele Grüße
h.jay


----------



## Mt_biker (24. November 2019)

otter8888 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe jetzt seit 4 Tagen mein SL, konnte aber erst ca. 2h fahren.
> 
> ...


Hallo Philipp,

bei den Gen1-Naben hätte ich dir geraten, das Lagerspiel korrekt einzustellen (nämlich im eingebauten Zustand des Laufrads), aber da du die Gen2-Naben hast, weiß ich auch nicht, wie man das optimieren kann.
Eventuell brauchen die Lager noch etwas Einlaufzeit?


----------



## Mt_biker (24. November 2019)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hi,
> Mal eine Frage an die Langzeitnutzer. Habt ihr den Rahmen abgeklebt? Welche Stelle sollte man unbedingt abkleben?
> 
> Wie seid ihr mit den ewig langen Leitungen umgegangen? Im Laden haben die alle schrecklich ausgesehen... Habt ihr diese direkt gekürzt?
> ...


Hi,

ich habe den Rahmen bei Easyframe in Dresden abkleben lassen, dadurch ist er an den meisten Stellen gut geschützt.
Kritische Stellen sind meines Erachtens die Unterseite des Unterrohrs, die Rückseite des Sitzrohrs (beide wegen Steinschlägen), der Bereich der Kettenstrebe zwischen Ausfallende und aufgeklebtem Kettenstrebenprotektor (Kette berührt in kleinen Gängen gerne mal die dort ungeschützte Kettenstrebe) und der Bereich unter dem Tretlager, wo die Schaltzughülle bei einer vollen Hinterbaukompression den Rahmen berühren kann (bei mir war dieser Bereich aber schon durch 2 kleine Gummi-Aufkleber geschützt). Die hintere Bremsleitung, die über dem Tretlager kurz den Rahmen verlässt, kann an dieser Stelle auch etwas aus dem Rahmen herausrutschen und die Kurbel berühren. 
Ich hatte das Glück, dass der Radladen, bei dem ich das Bike gekauft habe, direkt kostenlos alle Leitungen so gekürzt hat, wie ich das wollte.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle Noise-Protection von Capgo über den Zughüllen und der Bremsleitung montieren, da die Drahtbürste im Rahmen nicht alle Geräusche beseitigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (28. November 2019)

Hi MT_biker
hast du das kleine oder große Set? Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir das auch zulegen soll oder ob ich selbst "basteln" soll.


----------



## Mt_biker (28. November 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe das große Set von Easy-Frame genommen und mein Bike auch gleich dort folieren lassen.


----------



## SchneidiS (10. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich bin kurz davor ein Stereo 150 sl c62 actionteam zu kaufen.  Bei 180cm passt das 20 Zoll ganz gut.
Die Ausstattung lässt ja keine Wünsche offen, der Preis ist auch recht günstig. 

Meine Frage wäre, ob jemand mit dem Rahmen eine Langzeiterfahrung wegen Haltbarkeit hat. Fahre zwar hauptsächlich heimische Trails ohne riesen Sprünge,  aber auch mal Bikepark wie Fiss oder Leogang. 

Hält es das aus?
Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzungen. 
Grüße Schneidi


----------



## Skunkworks (12. Januar 2020)

SchneidiS schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich bin kurz davor ein Stereo 150 sl c62 actionteam zu kaufen.  Bei 180cm passt das 20 Zoll ganz gut.
> Die Ausstattung lässt ja keine Wünsche offen, der Preis ist auch recht günstig.
> 
> ...



EDITIERT

Wenn du nur mal ein paar Seiten hier durchliest, wirst du feststellen, dass das Bike dem durchaus gewachsen ist. M.E. liegt seine Domäne im Trail, was am "altmodischen" Lenkwinkel mit dem moderatem Reach liegen mag. Jedenfalls klettert das Ding hervorragend.
Die aktuellen Enduros sind für meinen Geschmack schon zu extrem und ich denke der Trend wird sich wieder umkehren, wie bei den Kettenstrebenlängen auch. 

Eine Probefahrt ist aber sowieso das wichtigste.
/S.


----------



## Skunkworks (12. Januar 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hi MT_biker
> hast du das kleine oder große Set? Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir das auch zulegen soll oder ob ich selbst "basteln" soll.


Lese ich ja jetzt erst. Du hast also zugeschlagen. Ist es ein SL geworden?

Ich habe mir grade eine Bikeyoke Divine gegönnt. Es scheint, ich kann sie mit nominell 180mm Hub fahren. Ein gewaltiger Unterschied zu den realen 142mm der originalen Stütze. Und ~60g ist sie auch noch leichter.
Ich bin gespannt, in wie weit man das merkt, also das der Sattel mal eben fast 3cm weiter unten ist. 
Gruß
/S.


----------



## SchneidiS (12. Januar 2020)

@skunksworks
Danke für Deine Nachricht.  Ich habe mich durchgelesen.  Sonst findet man im Netz nicht viele Berichte oder Tests von dem Bike.  Deswegen wollte ich nachfragen. 
Entscheidung ist eh schon gefallen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (12. Januar 2020)

@Skunkworks ja, hab mir ein SL zugelegt. Allerdings das Modell 2020.
Konnte bis jetzt nur Matschtouren fahren und aufgrund von Kälte habe ich auch noch nicht allzu viel mit dem Fahrwerk experimentiert. Grundeinstellung hat mir bis jetzt gepasst.


----------



## baxxter (14. Januar 2020)

Eine Frage an die Experten.
Ich möchte bei meinem 2019er SL den RockShox Super Deluxe gegen einen Fox DPX2 tauschen. 
Habe einen DPX2 gefunden, der aus einem 2019er Cube 140 TM kommt. Die Buchsen unten sollten also passen, oben hat er ja eh Trunnion Mount.
Muss ich unten an der Aufnahme noch etwas beachten oder ist das Plug and Play?

Grüße


----------



## Skunkworks (21. Januar 2020)

baxxter schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Experten.
> Ich möchte bei meinem 2019er SL den RockShox Super Deluxe gegen einen Fox DPX2 tauschen.
> Habe einen DPX2 gefunden, der aus einem 2019er Cube 140 TM kommt. Die Buchsen unten sollten also passen, oben hat er ja eh Trunnion Mount.
> Muss ich unten an der Aufnahme noch etwas beachten oder ist das Plug and Play?
> ...



Leider habe ich keine andere Antwort als ausprobieren.
Ich habe mich auch mit dem Gedanken erwischt, einem anderen Dämpfer eingebauen aber dann habe ich mich gefragt, warum? Ich kann mich über die Performance nicht beschweren und nur auf Verdacht ist ziemlich bescheuert. Ich werde dieses Jahr verstärkt in die Parks gehen. Dann weiß ich ggf. mehr.

Nachtrag zur neuen Sattelstütze Divine von Bikeyoke. Ich konnte sie tatsächlich mit nur einem Spacer verbauen, sie hat also jetzt einen Travel von 180mm, was ein riesen Unterschied zu vorher ist. Kam ich also uneingeschränkt empfehlen!
Das ist Tuning mit Sinn, weil sich das Bike besser abkippen lässt und gute 50g leichter als die TransX ist die auch


----------



## hesc (28. Januar 2020)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keine andere Antwort als ausprobieren.
> Ich habe mich auch mit dem Gedanken erwischt, einem anderen Dämpfer eingebauen aber dann habe ich mich gefragt, warum? Ich kann mich über die Performance nicht beschweren und nur auf Verdacht ist ziemlich bescheuert. Ich werde dieses Jahr verstärkt in die Parks gehen. Dann weiß ich ggf. mehr.
> 
> Nachtrag zur neuen Sattelstütze Divine von Bikeyoke. Ich konnte sie tatsächlich mit nur einem Spacer verbauen, sie hat also jetzt einen Travel von 180mm, was ein riesen Unterschied zu vorher ist. Kam ich also uneingeschränkt empfehlen!
> Das ist Tuning mit Sinn, weil sich das Bike besser abkippen lässt und gute 50g leichter als die TransX ist die auch


Kannst die Sattelstütze komplett versenken (beim Einbau)? Die Fox geht ja nicht ganz rein. Könnte sie aktuell ca. 4-5cm weiter versenken (siehe  Bild), wenn sie so weit rein gehen würde (was aktuell ja nicht geht).
D.h. Könnte sich mit der Divine mit 180mm trotzdem gut ausgehen, oder?


----------



## Skunkworks (28. Januar 2020)

hesc schrieb:


> Kannst die Sattelstütze komplett versenken (beim Einbau)? Die Fox geht ja nicht ganz rein. Könnte sie aktuell ca. 4-5cm weiter versenken (siehe  Bild), wenn sie so weit rein gehen würde (was aktuell ja nicht geht).
> D.h. Könnte sich mit der Divine mit 180mm trotzdem gut ausgehen, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 971113


Die Stütze schaut bei meinem nahezu genauso weit raus, wie die TransX  zuvor. Durch die Bauart der Divine hat sie aber mehr Hub. Einmal durch eine im Vergleich kürzeres Standrohr ( Das jetzt mit der Aktivierung aufsitzt) und einmal weil der Kopf mit der Sattelklemmung niedriger baut.

Du musst das maximale Einsteckmaß beider Stützen vergleichen. Wenn das bei der Divine geringer ist, lohnt es sich. Wenn du mir das Maß von Tretlager bis Sattelgestell (bei voll ausgefahrenen Sattel) nennst, kann ich dir durch nachmessen sagen, wieviel Hub du mit einer Divine nutzen kannst, so du denn einem Rahmen in 20" hast.


----------



## Weirdo (1. Februar 2020)

Frage an die Stereo 150-Fahrer, die den Newmen-Laufradsatz auf ihren Bikes haben: ist das original eingeklebte Felgenband tubelesstauglich? Ich hätte zwar auch das spezielle Newmen-Tubelessfelgenband hier, aber warum umbauen, wenn das Originalband auch dicht hält? 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## CubeAms125 (2. Februar 2020)

Hi Weirdo,

das dort verklebte Felgenband kannst du nicht nehmen. Das musst du sauber entfernen und dann ein richtiges Tubeless Felgenband rein:

Ventile
Felgenband

Mit den beiden oben genannten Teilen hat das perfekt geklappt. Dichtmilch habe ich die von Schwalbe (Doc Blue).

VG


----------



## Skunkworks (2. Februar 2020)

@Weirdo,

Wie schon gesagt, musst du neues Band kleben. Welches ist eigentlich egal, Ich habe welches von Tesa. Bei der Milch bitte schauen, welche am besten mit deinen Reifen harmonieren. Beispiel: Die von Notubes lässt bei Maxxis Flüssigkeit durch die Flanken blühen/diffundieren. Die von E13 funzt. 

/S.


----------



## Weirdo (2. Februar 2020)

Danke. Ich hab den Umbau gestern schon mit dem geklebten Felgenband durchgeführt und Doc Blue eingefüllt, das hält aber tatsächlich.


----------



## Weirdo (3. Februar 2020)

Heute mal bei Cube angerufen. Laut deren Aussage ist das original verklebte Felgenband tubelessfähig. Erklärt dann auch, wieso es bei mir funktioniert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (4. Februar 2020)

hat von euch einer schonmal ein Problem mit klappender Züge im Rahmen gehabt? Ich habe die Vermutung (hab noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschlossen) dass die Leitung der HR-Bremse klappert.
Wenn es die Züge im Inneren sind, was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Skunkworks (5. Februar 2020)

@h.jay hast du keine "Bürste" im Rahmen?


----------



## h.jay (5. Februar 2020)

hm ... hab jetzt noch nicht in den Rahmen reingeschaut. Einfach den Plastik-Schutz demontieren? Oder wo ist diese Bürste?


----------



## Skunkworks (6. Februar 2020)

Die steckt im Unterrohr, bei mir direkt hinter dem Gabelschaft. Wie lang die runter geht, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Headnut_19 (6. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon das 2020 Cube Stereo 150 C.62 SL Actionteam getestet?
Was ist anders an dem 2020er Model zum 2019? Wurde der Rahmen verändert?

Grüße


----------



## h.jay (6. Februar 2020)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Die steckt im Unterrohr, bei mir direkt hinter dem Gabelschaft. Wie lang die runter geht, weiß ich allerdings nicht.



Danke für den Hinweis. Das muss ich mir mal anschauen. 
Ich vermute das klappern aktuell im Bereich des Tretlagers. Werde mal schauen, ob ich es einschränken kann.


----------



## h.jay (6. Februar 2020)

Headnut_19 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand schon das 2020 Cube Stereo 150 C.62 SL Actionteam getestet?
> Was ist anders an dem 2020er Model zum 2019? Wurde der Rahmen verändert?
> ...



Ich finde den Namen vom 2020er verwirrend, da es preislich dem SL von 2019 entspricht und von der Lackierung dem 2019 ActionTeam. 
Das 2020er ist eine günstigere Variante ggü dem 2019 ActionTeam. Es hat kein XTR sondern XT und SLX Trigger. Keinen X2 sondern einen DPX2 Dämpfer. Den C62 anstatt den C68 Rahmen....

Ggü dem 2019 SL hat es nun Shimano anstatt SRAM Schaltgruppe und FOX anstatt Rockshox Federelemente.
Da ich die FOX Grip2 haben wollte, passt für mich die Ausstattungsanpassung perfekt.


----------



## Downhiller2001 (7. Februar 2020)

Servus miteinander,
Hat schon jemand von euch ein 210 Sattelstütze von OneUp in einen 20 Rahmen montiert ?
Wenn Ja wie weit schaut die in ausgefahren zustand raus wenn sie ganz drinnen ist?


----------



## stratt (7. Februar 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhiller2001 (7. Februar 2020)

@stratt
Dankeschön
Müsste genau passen wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe


----------



## Headnut_19 (7. Februar 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Ich finde den Namen vom 2020er verwirrend, da es preislich dem SL von 2019 entspricht und von der Lackierung dem 2019 ActionTeam.
> Das 2020er ist eine günstigere Variante ggü dem 2019 ActionTeam. Es hat kein XTR sondern XT und SLX Trigger. Keinen X2 sondern einen DPX2 Dämpfer. Den C62 anstatt den C68 Rahmen....
> 
> Ggü dem 2019 SL hat es nun Shimano anstatt SRAM Schaltgruppe und FOX anstatt Rockshox Federelemente.
> Da ich die FOX Grip2 haben wollte, passt für mich die Ausstattungsanpassung perfekt.



Klingt ja an sich ganz nett von der Ausstattung für den Preis. Oder welches 29er Trail / Enduro Rad für um die 3700€ würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Skunkworks (7. Februar 2020)

Downhiller2001 schrieb:


> @stratt
> Dankeschön
> Müsste genau passen wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe


?
Welche Schrittlänge hast du denn? Ich habe 87cm und habe eine Divine auf 180mm getravelt, welche maximal  eingesteckt ist. Die Bikeyoke hat einen maximalen Einschub von 289,7mm die OneUp hat noch etwas mehr.

Will sagen: entweder hast du dich verkalkuliert oder bist eigentlich ein Kandidat für einen 22" Rahmen.


----------



## Skunkworks (7. Februar 2020)

Headnut_19 schrieb:


> Klingt ja an sich ganz nett von der Ausstattung für den Preis. Oder welches 29er Trail / Enduro Rad für um die 3700€ würdet ihr empfehlen?


Hmmm, im Stereo 150 Fred würde sich dieses anbieten aber werfe einen Blick auf das Hugene von Propain. Das neue Swtchblade ist vom Preis out of range.


----------



## Downhiller2001 (8. Februar 2020)

@Skunkworks  hab ein Sl von 95 und bin 1.85 groß


----------



## Skunkworks (8. Februar 2020)

Downhiller2001 schrieb:


> @Skunkworks  hab ein Sl von 95 und bin 1.85 groß


 Und dann 20er Rahmen? Ist der dann nicht etwas kurz? Die Stereos sind vom Reach ja schon etwas kürzer ausgelegt. Dem 20" hätte ein Reach von 465mm bei gleichem Stack gut gestanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhiller2001 (8. Februar 2020)

@Skunkworks  hab's halt gerne verspielt hab eh längeren Vorbau oben


----------



## Orby (14. Februar 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> hat von euch einer schonmal ein Problem mit klappender Züge im Rahmen gehabt? Ich habe die Vermutung (hab noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschlossen) dass die Leitung der HR-Bremse klappert.
> Wenn es die Züge im Inneren sind, was kann ich dagegen tun?



Zufällig gerade deinen Beitrag gesehen. Müssen nicht die Züge sein. Dachte ich anfänglich auch. Schau mal hier was es alles sein könnte:





						Cube 2019 Stereo 150 29“
					

Weiss jemand welche Steuersätze im Cube 150 29" verbaut sind? bzw. die Maße des Steuerohrs? An einigen Modellen ist eine hohe oder eine niedrige Staub - Abschlusskappe oben verbaut...?




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Muss es nicht sein, kann es aber sein. Nach 6 oder 7 Werkstattbesuchen, davon 2 zu Cube geschickt, bei nicht mal 800km war das Dauerknarzen dann mein Trennungsgrund vom Cube.


----------



## st3f (17. Februar 2020)

Mal ne Frage an die Reifenfreaks unter euch: Will in diesem Jahr mit meinem 150 SL einige uphilllastige Mehrtagestouren in den Alpen machen, beispielsweise den Stoneman Glaciara und/oder Dolomiti. 
Welche leicht rollenden Reifenkombis kommen euch dafür spontan in den Sinn?
Die serienmäßigen MM/HD scheinen mir da vielleicht etwas zu zäh, was den Rollwiderstand angeht.


----------



## Skunkworks (17. Februar 2020)

Auch wenn das Bike sehr leicht für den FW ist, braucht man beim Stonman Dolomiti kein Enduro, eher ein HT. Wenn du aber nur das Bike hast, schau dir die Touren/AM Reifen deines favorisierten Reifenherstellers an. Ich würde z.b. den Maxxis Forecaster anschauen


----------



## st3f (17. Februar 2020)

Dass ich da ein wenig mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schieße ist mir halbwegs bewusst. Eine andere Wahl was das Rad angeht werde ich aber wohl nicht haben. 
Deshalb bieten sich die Reifen als Optimierungsmöglichkeit an. Bin bei kurzer Recherche u.a. auf die Kombi Kenda Regolith/Booster in jeweils 2.4 oder Conti Mountain King/Cross King in 2.3 gestoßen.
Was hältst du davon? Kann ich damit die Uphill-Fähigkeit einigermaßen deutlich verbessern?


----------



## Skunkworks (17. Februar 2020)

st3f schrieb:


> Dass ich da ein wenig mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schieße ist mir halbwegs bewusst. Eine andere Wahl was das Rad angeht werde ich aber wohl nicht haben.
> Deshalb bieten sich die Reifen als Optimierungsmöglichkeit an. Bin bei kurzer Recherche u.a. auf die Kombi Kenda Regolith/Booster in jeweils 2.4 oder Conti Mountain King/Cross King in 2.3 gestoßen.
> Was hältst du davon? Kann ich damit die Uphill-Fähigkeit einigermaßen deutlich verbessern?


Ich habe mir die Strecke des Dolomiti noch mal anschaut. Sie ist ggü der ursprünglichen Strecke schon etwa abgeändert, leichter.
Sicherlich wird eine Trailking / Crossking-Kombi auch funktionieren, den Kenda kenne ich nicht. Ich bin damals mit einem XCO Bike gefahren, mit den entsprechenden Reifen, wird schon X-King o.ä. gewesen sein.

Da ich die CH-Strecke zwar nicht kenne aber Ähnlichkeiten vermute, schätze ich sie  nicht wesentlich schwieriger als die IT ein. Also wirst du mit den XCO-Schlappen zumindest auf der Dolomitenrunde keine Probleme haben.
Gruß
/S.


----------



## Stereo150 (10. April 2020)

Servus,
Hat jemand Mal darüber nachgedacht das Rad mit einer größeren Federgabel (170) nachzurüsten.
Fahre das 2019er Sl. Bin nicht unzufrieden, finde das Bike hat aber im Downhill Potential.


----------



## misty_isle (10. April 2020)

Stereo150 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Hat jemand Mal darüber nachgedacht das Rad mit einer größeren Federgabel (170) nachzurüsten.
> Fahre das 2019er Sl. Bin nicht unzufrieden, finde das Bike hat aber im Downhill Potential.




Warum gleich die komplette Gabel tauschen? Wechsel doch einfach auf einen 170er Airshaft, der kostet dich keine 40 Euro. Ist beim kleinen Service schnell getauscht und wenn es nichts ist, kannst du ganz einfach zurückbauen.


----------



## Skunkworks (10. April 2020)

Dunvegan schrieb:


> Warum gleich die komplette Gabel tauschen? Wechsel doch einfach auf einen 170er Airshaft, der kostet dich keine 40 Euro. Ist beim kleinen Service schnell getauscht und wenn es nichts ist, kannst du ganz einfach zurückbauen.


Vielleicht noch zwei Wochen warten und gleich den neuen Airshaft für 170mm holen.

Ich habe vor einem Jahr umgerüstet und es nicht bereut. Im Gegenteil, das Rad ist potenter weil der Lenkwinkel minimal flacher wird, das Tretlager kommt minimal hoch und das minimal erhöhte Kippen beim Einlenken (grade wenn man mal in technischen Sektionen große Richtungswechsel hat) habe ich mir einem breiterem Lenker wieder ausgeglichen. Mit dem Serienlenker war grade zu Beginn ungewohnt aber nicht störend.
/S.


----------



## Stereo150 (15. April 2020)

Danke euch.
Was meinst du mit kippen beim einlenken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (15. April 2020)

Stereo150 schrieb:


> Danke euch.
> Was meinst du mit kippen beim einlenken?


Je flacher der LW, desto mehr wird das VR beim Einlenken kippen. Sprich je weiter der Lenker eingeschlagen wird, desto mehr will das VR von selbst in diese Richtung Einlenken. Der recht hohe Stack unterstützt das noch.
Es war für mich auf jedem Fall spürbar, darum habe ich es geschrieben.

Ich vermute, dass das Stereo mit einer 170mm Gabel einen um ca 0,8-1° flacheren LW haben wird.
Heutige Geometrien sind im LW flacher und länger. Bei denen wird inzwischen mit einem reduzierten Gabelvorlauf gearbeitet.


----------



## Pfeiffer.Felix (16. April 2020)

Ich habe mein Stereo auch auf 170mm getravelt und ich habe vom Lenkverhalten keinen großen Unterschied bezüglich Kippen gemerkt. Und bergab hat man jetzt einfach noch mehr Reserven. 

Hatte das damals grob nachgerechnet und bin auf einen flacheren Lenkwinkel von 0,4° gekommen, also alles im Rahmen.


----------



## ramponiald559 (19. April 2020)

Hey Leute! Letztes jahr hab ich mir das stereo SL 150 geholt. Vor einiger zeit beim bike putzen hab ich folgende risse gefunden... man sieht auf einer seite deutlich spuren von wahrscheinlich einen stein, könnte mich aber nicht an so etwas erinnern. Hätten wohl den plastikschutz etwas weiter nach unten laufen sollen? naja, nach kontaktaufnahme mit meinem händler bietet cube mir jetzt ein crash replacement an, also 500 euro für einen neuen rahmen. hab aber keinen bock heuer schon wieder in das bike zu investieren.


----------



## Cubie (19. April 2020)

Uh, das schaut ja auf den Bildern übel aus.
Der Rahmen ist  im Eimer.

Kann mir fast gar nicht vorstellen, dass das von einem hochgeschleuderten Stein kommt.

Eher das du da mit Wucht auf ein Hinderniss draufgefahren bist. 
Könnte man auch so interpretieren, wenn man den weißen Strich auf dem ersten Bild sieht, dass dies der Abdruck von einer Kante ist.


----------



## lagofan (21. April 2020)

Hallo,
welche Größe würdet Ihr mir denn empfehlen bei 178cm und SL 83cm ? Schwanke zwischen 18 und 20. Hat da wer Erfahrungen ? Der Rahmengrößenrechner von Cube empfiehlt mir 19 Zoll.


----------



## SchneidiS (21. April 2020)

Hey.
Ich fahr bei 180cm mit 85sl einen 20 zoll Rahmen.  Die Sattelstütze, ist ne Fox 150mm, guckt noch n gutes Stück raus. 

Das Stereo ist etwas kürzer als andere Bikes, das Sitzrohr aber etwas lang.

Ich liege auch dazwischen und hab mich bewusst für das Stereo entschieden,  weil es Richtung " Zwischengröße" geht. 

ich bin sehr zufrieden!

20 zoll müsste bei dir noch gehen.  Aber ne Probefahrt wäre am besten.

Anbei ein Bild mit meiner Sattelstütze


----------



## bottewilhelm (29. April 2020)

lagofan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> welche Größe würdet Ihr mir denn empfehlen bei 178cm und SL 83cm ? Schwanke zwischen 18 und 20. Hat da wer Erfahrungen ? Der Rahmengrößenrechner von Cube empfiehlt mir 19 Zoll.


----------



## Stereo150 (29. April 2020)

Ich fahre ebenfalls bei 1,80 und 85 cm Schrittlänge ein L. Das Rad fällt von den Daten eher konservativ aus, daher war das für mich definitiv besser. Ist aber von der Sitzposition dann vermutlich echt grenzwertig bei dir mit noch 2cm weniger. Meine Vermutung: könnte gerade noch klappen und dann würde ich es auch empfehlen. Solltest du aber definitiv testen .


----------



## bottewilhelm (29. April 2020)

Hallo,
bin 177 cm SL 84,fahre das Stereo in 20 Zoll passt.
Mit kleinen Änderungen fahrfertig 13,7 Kg !
Tubless
vorne Reifen Hans Dampf
Bremsscheiben ,Schalthebel und Kasette statt SLX XT,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bottewilhelm (29. April 2020)

Hallo,
Ich möchte zur Rahmengröße noch sagen das ich beides hätte fahren können.Meine persönliche Vorliebe war aber das Längere.


----------



## Hans (30. April 2020)

Hallo
Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Offset die Gabel beim Stereo hat ?

Danke


----------



## hesc (5. Mai 2020)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Offset die Gabel beim Stereo hat ?
> 
> Danke


51mm


----------



## Hans (5. Mai 2020)

Danke ?


----------



## lagofan (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
bin jetzt auch beim 20" gelandet.
Die Schwalbe SG-Reifen müssen aber definitiv runter, was könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen.
Tendiere zu Front MM Snakeskin Soft und Rear HD Speedgrip in 29x2,35, aber lt. Schwalbe gibt es die HD in 2,35 gar nicht mit der SpeedGrip-Mischung, sondern nur als 29x2,6 ?


----------



## Paul Halfmann (10. Mai 2020)

Also die Hans Dampf haben bei mir sogar in Soft relativ lange gehalten, ich war da anfangs aber genau so skeptisch, wie du. Und über die SG-Karkasse war ich den Alpen, Bikeparks und auf Enduro-Rennen total happy.

Vor allem am Hinterrad, aber wenn du eher wenig Steine auf deinen Trails hast, kommst du vielleicht auch mit SnakeSkin vorn oder sogar vorn und hinten aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lagofan (10. Mai 2020)

Paul Halfmann schrieb:


> Vor allem am Hinterrad, aber wenn du eher wenig Steine auf deinen Trails hast, kommst du vielleicht auch mit SnakeSkin vorn oder sogar vorn und hinten aus.


Steine habe ich schon reichlich, aber die SG sind nicht sehr uphill-tauglich.


----------



## Paul Halfmann (11. Mai 2020)

Ja, das stimmt natürlich. Die Balance muss passen


----------



## h.jay (1. Juli 2020)

<entfernt>


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Juli 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal eine Frage in die Runde... Wie stabil sind denn eure Rahmen bzw habt ihr die Stelle unterm Tretlager extra abgeklebt?
> Ich musste leider folgendes Schäden am Tretlager feststellen. Bis jetzt habe ich leider noch keine Antwort von Cube ob der Rahmen hinüber ist oder nicht. Auch nicht, was passiert, wenn er wirklich defekt ist. Crash-Replacement, Garantie, Kulanz, ...
> ...



Cube wird dir keine Antwort geben. Du musst dich an den Händler wenden


----------



## Headnut_19 (2. Juli 2020)

lagofan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> welche Größe würdet Ihr mir denn empfehlen bei 178cm und SL 83cm ? Schwanke zwischen 18 und 20. Hat da wer Erfahrungen ? Der Rahmengrößenrechner von Cube empfiehlt mir 19 Zoll.



Hi,

wie hast du dich entschieden?

Ich bin 181cm und hab eine Schrittlänge von 86cm.
Welche rahmengröße empfehlt ihr mir? 18 oder 20 Zoll???

danke


----------



## stratt (2. Juli 2020)

20"


----------



## h.jay (2. Juli 2020)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Cube wird dir keine Antwort geben. Du musst dich an den Händler wenden


Die Anfrage an Cube läuft natürlich über den Händler.


----------



## damianfromhell (2. Juli 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Die Anfrage an Cube läuft natürlich über den Händler.


Dann heißt es Geduld


----------



## Headnut_19 (2. Juli 2020)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
kennt einer nenn Guten Cube Händler der das Stereo 150 noch in 20Zoll besorgen kann?
oder weis hier einer wann die 2021 Modelle rauskommen? Diesen Herbst noch? Oder erst im Frühjahr ‘21?


----------



## lagofan (2. Juli 2020)

Headnut_19 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie hast du dich entschieden?
> 
> ...


Ich habe mich fürs 20 Zoll entschieden. 18 Zoll war mir definitv zu eng, das 20 Zoll ist andererseits weniger agil, dafür laufruhig ( langer Radstand ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 78699 (2. Juli 2020)

Headnut_19 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> kennt einer nenn Guten Cube Händler der das Stereo 150 noch in 20Zoll besorgen kann?
> oder weis hier einer wann die 2021 Modelle rauskommen? Diesen Herbst noch? Oder erst im Frühjahr ‘21?


Laut meinem Händler kommen die neuen Modelle schon im August zu ihm


----------



## Orby (2. Juli 2020)

lagofan schrieb:


> Ich habe mich fürs 20 Zoll entschieden. 18 Zoll war mir definitv zu eng, das 20 Zoll ist andererseits weniger agil, dafür laufruhig ( langer Radstand ).



Hängt viel vom Fahrstil ab. Musst mal probieren und darauf achten.
Das 150 baut im Vergleich zu anderen vergleichbaren Bikes eher kurz und nicht extrem laufruhig.


----------



## Headnut_19 (2. Juli 2020)

Orby schrieb:


> Hängt viel vom Fahrstil ab. Musst mal probieren und darauf achten.
> Das 150 baut im Vergleich zu anderen vergleichbaren Bikes eher kurz und nicht extrem laufruhig.



...das ist ja mein Problem. Nimm Siegerland und Umgebung hat keiner mehr das Stereo 150 in 18 oder 20 Zoll da. Wird also nichts mit ner Probefahrt :/

Wird das Rad noch produziert oder schon auf 2021 umgestellt die Produktion???‍♂️


----------



## Orby (2. Juli 2020)

Headnut_19 schrieb:


> ...das ist ja mein Problem. Nimm Siegerland und Umgebung hat keiner mehr das Stereo 150 in 18 oder 20 Zoll da. Wird also nichts mit ner Probefahrt :/
> 
> Wird das Rad noch produziert oder schon auf 2021 umgestellt die Produktion???‍♂️


Das war auf den anderen Beitrag bezogen das Bike seit nicht so wendig wenn größer.

Du brauchst nicht nachdenken, 20".
Edit: hab ja extra geschrieben, Cube baut kurz.


----------



## lagofan (2. Juli 2020)

Orby schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht nachdenken, 20".


Das wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag auch sagen, Du brauchst 20", 18" ist Dir sicher zu klein.


----------



## Headnut_19 (2. Juli 2020)

lagofan schrieb:


> Das wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag auch sagen, Du brauchst 20", 18" ist Dir sicher zu klein.


Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. 
dann werde ich mal versuchen ein 20er bei irgendeinem Händler Probe zu fahren. Sonst muss ich auf die 2021 Modelle warten!

was würdet ihr sonst für 29er Enduros empfehlen bis 3700€?
Die Ausstattung vom Cube ist ja schon Sahne ??


----------



## Orby (2. Juli 2020)

Headnut_19 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
> dann werde ich mal versuchen ein 20er bei irgendeinem Händler Probe zu fahren. Sonst muss ich auf die 2021 Modelle warten!
> 
> was würdet ihr sonst für 29er Enduros empfehlen bis 3700€?
> Die Ausstattung vom Cube ist ja schon Sahne ??



Wenn dir Ausstattung wichtig ist bleibt nur Canyon, Radon und Cube. 

Falls dir was anderes wichtig ist, musst vielleicht bereit sein mehr zu investieren. Dafür bekommst halt..... 
Sind ja schon einige hier abgewandert, inklusive mir. Aber jeder hat unterschiedliche Vorstellungen und Prioritäten.


----------



## goldberg1888 (2. Juli 2020)

Headnut_19 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
> dann werde ich mal versuchen ein 20er bei irgendeinem Händler Probe zu fahren. Sonst muss ich auf die 2021 Modelle warten!
> 
> was würdet ihr sonst für 29er Enduros empfehlen bis 3700€?
> Die Ausstattung vom Cube ist ja schon Sahne ??


Cube und auch Radon fallen durch schwache Garantieleistungen bei Carbon (3 Jahre) negativ auf. 
Bei meinem Kumpel am reaction nach fünf Jahren Riss




Und am stereo hpc 160 nach 3¾ Jahren Riss am Hinterbau. 




In der Preisklasse würde ich mir mal das last glen ansehen... 





						GLEN RIDE 2020 - Komplettbike - LAST BIKES SHOP
					






					www.last-bikes-shop.com
				



Alternativ orbea rallon (10 Jahre Garantie) ab 3900 €


----------



## Orby (2. Juli 2020)

Also mit der Haltbarkeit hatte ich am 160 SHPC in 5 Jahren keine Probleme. Dafür war das 150 der ersten Charge halt ein Dauerknarzer, bis die Nerven blank waren und zum Glück mein Dealer einen anderen Weg gefunden hatte als den wo Cube gegangen ist. Die haben auch beim 3. einsenden von meinem Bike munter weitergetauscht. 
Aber besonders steif war der 150 SL Rahmen nicht gerade. Die C68 sind gefühlt steifer. 

Das Last Glen ist sicherlich ein sehr guter Tipp. Rallon bestimmt auch. Wobei beide für mich mehr Enduro sind als das 150.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (3. Juli 2020)

ja, Haltbarkeit ist so eine Sache. Warte schon seit 2 Wochen auf eine Antwort von Cube.


----------



## Headnut_19 (8. Juli 2020)

Wie findet ihr das Radon Slide Trail 10.0 im Vergleich zum Stereo 150 C.62 Action team? Vor- Nachteile?


----------



## st3f (8. Juli 2020)

Hat jemand ne Idee, wo ich auf die Schnelle ein Hauptlager für‘s 2019er Stereo SL herbekomme?





Mein örtlicher Händler schafft‘s seit Wochen nicht, so ein Ding zu beschaffen.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (11. Juli 2020)

Neues Rose Root Miller ist Siggi auch ne Option, Lieferzeit ist mitunter ggfs aber beträchtlich. Ist halt mehr so Allmountain aber mei.


----------



## h.jay (28. Juli 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> ja, Haltbarkeit ist so eine Sache. Warte schon seit 2 Wochen auf eine Antwort von Cube.


ich zitiere mich mal selbst ....
Nach nun weiteren vier Wochen hat sich Cube endlich gemeldet. Bzw. Ich habe die Antwort von meinem Händler bekommen. Woran es jetzt wirklich lag, dass es so lange gedauert hat, kann und will ich nicht beurteilen.

Cube bietet mir nun Crash-Replacement an, für einen Rahmen der 6 Monate alt ist (ach nee, dank Wartezeit ist er jetzt 8 Monate alt). Ich darf mir nun einen neuen Rahmen kaufen und das Angebot von Cube klingt für mich nach vollem Preis anstatt Crash-Replacement. Von daher ist das Thema Cube für mich nun leider. Bin gerade etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (28. Juli 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> ich zitiere mich mal selbst ....
> Nach nun weiteren vier Wochen hat sich Cube endlich gemeldet. Bzw. Ich habe die Antwort von meinem Händler bekommen. Woran es jetzt wirklich lag, dass es so lange gedauert hat, kann und will ich nicht beurteilen.
> 
> Cube bietet mir nun Crash-Replacement an, für einen Rahmen der 6 Monate alt ist (ach nee, dank Wartezeit ist er jetzt 8 Monate alt). Ich darf mir nun einen neuen Rahmen kaufen und das Angebot von Cube klingt für mich nach vollem Preis anstatt Crash-Replacement. Von daher ist das Thema Cube für mich nun leider. Bin gerade etwas enttäuscht.


Naja, das Alter des Rahmens schön und gut, aber bei den Fotos die du schicktest sieht die Bruchstelle deines Rahmens halt auch stark nach Feindkontakt aus und weniger nach produktionsbedingtem Fehler (bin kein Experte). Die Crashreplacementbedingungen und Preise kann man sich übrigens auch vorm Kauf angucken. Kein Vorwurf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uelma (29. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute,
Seit einer kleinen Feierabendrunde heute Abend ist mein Cube Stereo 150 SL 2019 defekt und ich habe keine Ahnung was es sein könnte. Ich wende mich an euch da der Zeitpunkt denkbar ungünstig ist, da ich ab nächster Woche eigentlich eine Woche in den Bikeurlaub wollte.
Beim ganz normalen Bergauf fahren, hat die Sram GX Kassette Ihren Halt verloren und sich einfach mit der Kette mit gedreht. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit etwas Ähnlichem gehabt und kann mir Tipps geben? Habe das Hinterrad auch schon ausgebaut und konnte aber nichts feststellen. Ich vermute einen Defekt des Freilaufs. Ich werde morgen natürlich meinen Händler kontaktieren, habe aber wenig Hoffnung, dass ich in dieser kurzen Zeit eine passende Lösung finde.
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps im Voraus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Skunkworks (30. Juli 2020)

@uelma  das klingt wirklich nach Freilauf. Der Händler hat vll ein anderes HR zur Verfügung, welches er dir leihweise überlässt, ansonsten frage bei fertigen Kumpels rum, ob einer dir ein HR leiht.
 Oder halt ein einzelnes, günstiges HR kaufen. -Ersatz ist nie verkehrt, grade im Bike-Urlaub (Hat man einen Ersatz-LRS dabei, geht nix kaputt).
/S.


----------



## shield (31. Juli 2020)

in bewegung:


und da bestimmt die frage aufkommt. der sebastian (im video) mag es nicht so bunt und hat den rahmen abgeklebt.


alle infos zum trail in der videobeschreibung


----------



## uelma (4. August 2020)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> @uelma  das klingt wirklich nach Freilauf. Der Händler hat vll ein anderes HR zur Verfügung, welches er dir leihweise überlässt, ansonsten frage bei fertigen Kumpels rum, ob einer dir ein HR leiht.
> Oder halt ein einzelnes, günstiges HR kaufen. -Ersatz ist nie verkehrt, grade im Bike-Urlaub (Hat man einen Ersatz-LRS dabei, geht nix kaputt).
> /S.



Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort! Werde mir auf jeden Fall noch ein Ersatzrad zulegen.

Konnte das Rad Freitag direkt zum Händler bringen und gestern Abend war es schon erledigt. Bin wirklich begeistert vom Cube Store by Multicycle. Wirklich ein Spitzenservice. L Die Newmen Narbe wurde auf Generation 2 getauscht. Und das verschliessene Teil wurde auch getauscht.


----------



## Headnut_19 (8. August 2020)

...wieso muss das neue 150 Action Team so schwer werden?? :/
Was sagt ihr sonst so zu den Komponenten?

hätte ich mal noch nen 2020 Model bekommen ?


----------



## banduc (8. August 2020)

Der größte Verlust ist sicherlich die Variostütze. Ansonsten sehe ich nur Abstriche bei der Kassette und der Kette. Von SLX auf Deore. Das größte Problem das ist das Gewicht. Liegt wohl vorrangig an den neuen Schwalbe reifen. Stabil aber Sachschäden. Big Betty mehr als 1300 g ?


----------



## banduc (8. August 2020)

...stabil aber sackschwer...


----------



## h.jay (16. August 2020)

Eine Frage zu den Steuersatzlagern. Es sind ja IS Lager. Ist das untere immer so locker drin? Ich hatte die Gabel gestern ausgebaut und dabei dann auch die Lager gereinigt und neu gefettet. Das untere konnte ich nur auf der Gabel liegend einbauen, da es nicht von selbst im Rahmen blieb. Bei meinem alten Bike war da schon etwas Spannung drauf und das Lager hielt von alleine im Rahmen.
Ist das bei dem Cube normal? Hat mich etwas verwundert.


----------



## Cubie (16. August 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu den Steuersatzlagern. Es sind ja IS Lager. Ist das untere immer so locker drin? Ich hatte die Gabel gestern ausgebaut und dabei dann auch die Lager gereinigt und neu gefettet. Das untere konnte ich nur auf der Gabel liegend einbauen, da es nicht von selbst im Rahmen blieb. Bei meinem alten Bike war da schon etwas Spannung drauf und das Lager hielt von alleine im Rahmen.
> Ist das bei dem Cube normal? Hat mich etwas verwundert.


ist normal, nicht nur bei Cube...


----------



## h.jay (22. August 2020)

hat schon einer mal die Tretlager gewechselt? Es ist ja Pressfit verbaut. Muss man da bei dem Carbon-Rahmen auf etwas achten?
Beim Alurahmen hab ich das schonmal gemacht, bei Carbon noch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (23. August 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> hat schon einer mal die Tretlager gewechselt? Es ist ja Pressfit verbaut. Muss man da bei dem Carbon-Rahmen auf etwas achten?
> Beim Alurahmen hab ich das schonmal gemacht, bei Carbon noch nicht....


Im Prinzip ist da kein Unterschied zwischen Alu und Carbon.
Habs auch schon bei Alu und Carbon gemacht, gleiches Werkzeug, gleicher Prozeß, macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## h.jay (23. August 2020)

Danke, dann probier ich es mal aus.


----------



## benni181 (24. August 2020)

Hi stehe vor der Entscheidung ein cube stereo 150 race oder das sl zu kaufen zu was würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## MAster (23. September 2020)

Hi zusammen, wie ist eure Erfahrung mit der Haltbarkeit des Rahmens? Auf Kleinanzeigen und co. sieht man immerwieder Verkäufe nach Garantietausch? Gibt es da auch Unterschiede zwischen dem C62 und C68 ?
Danke & 
Grüße 

MAster


----------



## Skunkworks (24. September 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, wie ist eure Erfahrung mit der Haltbarkeit des Rahmens? Auf Kleinanzeigen und co. sieht man immerwieder Verkäufe nach Garantietausch? Gibt es da auch Unterschiede zwischen dem C62 und C68 ?
> Danke &
> Grüße
> 
> MAster



Ich bin einer der ersten Käufer des SL also C62 Und mein Rahmen ist ok. Klar gibt es Kratzer, auch fette aber ich finde nicht, das der Rahmen schnell zerbröselt. Die weiter vorn in Thread gezeigte Stelle am Unterrohr scheint etwas sensibler zu sein.
Wenn man jedes WE in den Bikepark geht, ist das Stereo das falsche Bike.

Zum heutigen Zeitpunkt würde ich das Bike als enduro-orientiertes Trailbike einstufen, gemäss Geo und Ausstattung.
/S.


----------



## h.jay (25. September 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, wie ist eure Erfahrung mit der Haltbarkeit des Rahmens? Auf Kleinanzeigen und co. sieht man immerwieder Verkäufe nach Garantietausch? Gibt es da auch Unterschiede zwischen dem C62 und C68 ?
> Danke &
> Grüße
> 
> MAster


Ich bin sicherlich ein Einzelfall. Mein Rahmen war leider nicht sehr haltbar. Alles ohne Sturz und Bikepark...


----------



## MAster (25. September 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Ich bin sicherlich ein Einzelfall. Mein Rahmen war leider nicht sehr haltbar. Alles ohne Sturz und Bikepark...


Was ist passiert ? Wie schwer bist du?


----------



## h.jay (25. September 2020)

Mein Rahmen hat Risse unterm Tretlager. Vermutlich durch Steinschläge. Keine Ahnung. Bin weder gestürzt noch aufgesetzt. Bekomme leider keinen neuen Rahmen sondern nur Crash replacement. Gewicht 72kg...


----------



## MAster (25. September 2020)

Owe, das klingt nicht so gut. Bin mal gespannt was noch andere schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (28. September 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen hat Risse unterm Tretlager. Vermutlich durch Steinschläge. Keine Ahnung. Bin weder gestürzt noch aufgesetzt. Bekomme leider keinen neuen Rahmen sondern nur Crash replacement. Gewicht 72kg...


Hast du mal Bilder davon?


----------



## h.jay (28. September 2020)

Bilder habe ich ein paar Posts zuvor eingestellt. Sollten noch drin sein.


----------



## Cubie (29. September 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Bilder habe ich ein paar Posts zuvor eingestellt. Sollten noch drin sein.


So leid es mir für dich tut,
dass ist tatsächlich ein Crash-Replacment Thema, der Rahmen wurde da durch äußere Einwirkung beschädigt.

Da scheidet Garantie aus, da es sich nicht um einen Mangel am Produkt handelt.

Auch wie du bereits selber beschrieben hast, wohl ein Einzelfall.


----------



## MAster (3. Oktober 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Owe, das klingt nicht so gut. Bin mal gespannt was noch andere schreiben



wollte noch mal nachbohren bei euch. Bin immer noch zwischen Root Miller und dem Stereo hin und hergerissen. Das Stereo ist klar konservativer von der Geo fand ich aber auch angenehm.
Einzig die schwache Klassifikation des Rahmens nervt mich. Bin dann doch am Ende des zulässigen Gesantgewichts und bei mir heben sich auch gerne mal beide Räder von Boden ab ...
Danke schon mal für eure Erfahrungen!


----------



## Skunkworks (3. Oktober 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> wollte noch mal nachbohren bei euch. Bin immer noch zwischen Root Miller und dem Stereo hin und hergerissen. Das Stereo ist klar konservativer von der Geo fand ich aber auch angenehm.
> Einzig die schwache Klassifikation des Rahmens nervt mich. Bin dann doch am Ende des zulässigen Gesantgewichts und bei mir heben sich auch gerne mal beide Räder von Boden ab ...
> Danke schon mal für eure Erfahrungen!


Hat das Root eine andere Freigabe? Die konservative Geo, wie du sie nennst, ist sehr agil und m.E. eher so wie man es für ein Trailbike haben möchte. Wenn du viel Springen willst und dabei noch gut im Futter stehst, sind andere Bikes ggf besser geeignet, wie z.B. das Radon Swoop AL. DAS hat ebenfalls eine super Ausstattung und Preis.
/S.


----------



## MAster (4. Oktober 2020)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Hat das Root eine andere Freigabe? Die konservative Geo, wie du sie nennst, ist sehr agil und m.E. eher so wie man es für ein Trailbike haben möchte. Wenn du viel Springen willst und dabei noch gut im Futter stehst, sind andere Bikes ggf besser geeignet, wie z.B. das Radon Swoop AL. DAS hat ebenfalls eine super Ausstattung und Preis.
> /S.


Hi hatte das Swoop schon in 650b, fand es in 29 zwar poppig aber recht sperrig in die Kurven zu bekommen. Der Root Miller (RM) Rahmen ist echt massiv, da mach ich mir keine Sorgen ... eine Klassifizierung haben die glaub ich gar nicht. Jedenfalls hab ich erlebt wie unser Guide das RM vom Riesendrop am Samerberg gejagt hat, da ist der Einschlag und die Bremsbelastung schon nicht ohne. Sowas habe ich aber gar nicht vor ( traue ich mich nicht  )
Als Parkbike hab ich noch einen Freerider, aber auf Touren muss das Trailbike schon auch mal was abkönnen

Wie schon geschrieben gab es Anfang des Jahres einige Stereo 150 auf Kleinanzeigen, die nen getauschten Rahmen auf Grund vom ? Rissen? hatten. Da würden mich noch mehr die Gründe interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (4. Oktober 2020)

@MAster ich kann dazu nix sagen, da mein Rahmen tut. Scheinbar sind die meisten Cube-Fahrer nicht hier aktiv, sonst könnte man ja auch davon lesen, genau in diesem Fred. 
Wenn du also unsicher bist, nimm das RM. Da habe ich mir die Geo mal anschaut und find die gut, einzig der Stack ist in L gleich mal 20mm tiefer als das Cube. 
/S.


----------



## MAster (4. Oktober 2020)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> @MAster ich kann dazu nix sagen, da mein Rahmen tut. Scheinbar sind die meisten Cube-Fahrer nicht hier aktiv, sonst könnte man ja auch davon lesen, genau in diesem Fred.
> Wenn du also unsicher bist, nimm das RM. Da habe ich mir die Geo mal anschaut und find die gut, einzig der Stack ist in L gleich mal 20mm tiefer als das Cube.
> /S.


Hi, ja der Stack ist echt niedrig, der Reach aber doch etwas laufruhiger. Da braucht man nen höheren Lenker wohl beim RM.


----------



## Baba-Ji (7. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand Stereo 150 29´ in Größe XL (22)?
Könnten Sie bitte ein foto von sattelklemme bereich zur verfügung stellen? Ich möchte wissen, wie viel platz auf dem sitzrohr unter diesem klemme ist.
Danke


----------



## tt22 (13. November 2020)

Moin,
hab Recht günstig einen Rahmen (C68 von 2019) ergattert und will daraus etwas für meine Freundin aufbauen.
Bei näherer Betrachtung des Rahmens (16") ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass die Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze ziemlich gering ist. Fährt von euch jemand einen 16" Rahmen und kann mir Angaben geben, was da so möglich ist? Evtl. auch mit Größenangabe.
Denke da wird es schon bei 125mm knapp...


----------



## lagofan (13. November 2020)

tt22 schrieb:


> Fährt von euch jemand einen 16" Rahmen und kann mir Angaben geben, was da so möglich ist?


Schau doch einfach bei der Cube Homepage, was standardmässig im 16er Rahmen verbaut ist.


----------



## hesc (8. Dezember 2020)

Ohje, jetzt hat es auch mich erwischt (Lager). Wollte eigentlich nur Gabel und Dämpfer ein Service gönnen (nach 2 Jahren und ca. 100THM). Leider sind aber die Lager der Wippe ziemlich bedient. Vor allem die zwei einzelnen Lager direkt bei der Dämpferaufnahme stecken komplett. Sehen von außen eigentlich gut aus, lassen sich aber nicht mehr drehen. Hab sie versucht gängig zu bekommen (öffnen, säubern, fetten). Jetzt drehen sie sich zwar, aber hakeln extrem.
Werde jetzt mein Glück versuchen und Dinger tauschen. Gehe davon aus, dass ich sie nach außen rausdrücken muss, incl. der Hülse innen (geht ja wohl nicht anders). Die Fläche außen ist allerdings nicht gerade, das dürfte die ganze Angelegenheit erschweren, d.h. eine Nuss wird da außen nicht sauber aufliegen.
Hat sich da schon wer rangemacht und wenn, wie?
Wenn ich schon dabei bin werde ich gleich alle wechseln. Die mittleren Lager der Wippe gehen wohl nach außen raus, innen ist ja ein Steg (denke beide auf einmal). Richtig?
Die hinteren Lager der Wippe dürften wohl in beide Rcihtungen raus gehen (ebenfalls gemeinsam. Denke in der Mitte dürfte kein Steg sein). Richtig?
Werde mich mit Beilagen, Nuss, Muttern und Gewindestangen austoben.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir die Fragen von oben beantworten bzw. mitteilen ob ich mit meinen Gedanken richtig liege.
Ahja, nein. Das Bike hat max. 3 mal eine Hochdruckreiniger gesehen. Warum die Lager so früh ihren Geist aufgeben ist schon etwas komisch. Werde jetzt mal Enduro max versuchen...


----------



## hesc (11. Dezember 2020)

Nur zur Info, falls das auch mal jemand machen muss. Alle Annahmen von oben waren soweit richtig und daher war der Lagerausbau (alle Lager an der Wippe) rasch erledigt. Spezielles Werkzeug braucht man keines. Eine lange M6 Schraube ein paar Beilagen und eine Nuss reichen vollkommen (siehe Bild).
Ich hoffe der Einbau geht auch so einfach (muss noch auf die neuen Lager warten).


----------



## Zvenzon (16. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mein C62 Race von 2x11auf 1x12 Shimano XT umzubauen. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich da "nur" ein Upgrade Kit + neues Kettenblatt vorne benötige oder ob es die komplette Gruppe mit Pressfit-Lager / Kurbel / Freilauf sein muss? 

Besten Dank schon mal...


----------



## fexbru (16. Dezember 2020)

An sich kannst du ne 2*11 Kurbel einfach mit einem Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt für 12-Fach bestücken. Kann sein, dass die Kettenlinie dann nicht ganz perfekt passt. Außerdem musst du schauen, dass du ein Kettenblatt findest das den richtigen Lochkreis hat und mit der Shimano 12-Fach Kette kompatibel ist. Da könnte man wenn wirklich aber auch ne Sram-Kette oder ein Sram Kettenschloss nehmen, das sollte reichen.


----------



## Zvenzon (16. Dezember 2020)

Besten Dank schon mal! Glaub dann tausch ich die Kurbel lieber direkt auch... Wie sieht es aus mit Freilauf und dem Pressfit-Lager, hast du dazu eventuell auch eine Info für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (16. Dezember 2020)

ich hab kein Stereo 150. 
Freilauf musst du eben auch schauen, je nachdem welcher LRS verbaut ist ob es einen Nachrüstfreilauf für Shimano Microspline gibt oder du nimmst eine Kassette (z.B. die NX-Eagle), die auch auf einen HG-Freilauf passt. 
Das Pressfit-Lager kann bleiben, sofern du aktuell eine Shimano-Kurbel hast und wieder eine Shimano-Kurbel nimmst, ansonsten musst du auch einfach noch mal genauer schauen.


----------



## Skunkworks (21. Dezember 2020)

hesc schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, falls das auch mal jemand machen muss. Alle Annahmen von oben waren soweit richtig und daher war der Lagerausbau (alle Lager an der Wippe) rasch erledigt. Spezielles Werkzeug braucht man keines. Eine lange M6 Schraube ein paar Beilagen und eine Nuss reichen vollkommen (siehe Bild).
> Ich hoffe der Einbau geht auch so einfach (muss noch auf die neuen Lager warten).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1167107


 Bei mir waren auch die Hauptlager nach knapp 2 Jahren am Hintern. Leider ist ein Lager so fest gewesen, das nur das Innere raus kam. Aufgrund der schrägen Flächen habe ich es lieber zum Händler gebracht. Wahrscheinlich ist es ratsam, die Lager jedes Jahr zu tauschen.


----------



## hesc (23. Dezember 2020)

hesc schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, falls das auch mal jemand machen muss. Alle Annahmen von oben waren soweit richtig und daher war der Lagerausbau (alle Lager an der Wippe) rasch erledigt. Spezielles Werkzeug braucht man keines. Eine lange M6 Schraube ein paar Beilagen und eine Nuss reichen vollkommen (siehe Bild).
> Ich hoffe der Einbau geht auch so einfach (muss noch auf die neuen Lager warten).
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1167107


Der Einbau war wie erwartet etwas mühsamer. Aber mit Ruhe und Gedult gelingt auch der ganz gut. Hab zum Einpressen zusätzlich nur noch den Aussenring eines alten Lagers verwendet, damit die Kraft wirklich nur am Aussenring wirkt. Die Lager in der Mitte waren problemlos (ich hatte die neuen Lager über Nacht in der Kühltruhe) und man konnte die Lager mit der Hand einpressen. Die andern Lager waren dann etwas schwieriger.
Für die hinteren Lager (der Wippe) ein Tipp: Ich würde die alten Lager nicht vorher entfernen, sondern die neuen einpressen und damit die alten auf der anderen Seite hinausschieben. Dadurch können sich die neuen Lager beim Einpressen nicht verdrehen oder verkannten.
Ich hab die neuen Lager zusätzlich geöffnet und mit Fett gefüllt. Ob das was bringt wird man sehen.


----------



## Cubie (24. Dezember 2020)

hesc schrieb:


> Der Einbau war wie erwartet etwas mühsamer. Aber mit Ruhe und Gedult gelingt auch der ganz gut. Hab zum Einpressen zusätzlich nur noch den Aussenring eines alten Lagers verwendet, damit die Kraft wirklich nur am Aussenring wirkt. Die Lager in der Mitte waren problemlos (ich hatte die neuen Lager über Nacht in der Kühltruhe) und man konnte die Lager mit der Hand einpressen. Die andern Lager waren dann etwas schwieriger.
> Für die hinteren Lager (der Wippe) ein Tipp: Ich würde die alten Lager nicht vorher entfernen, sondern die neuen einpressen und damit die alten auf der anderen Seite hinausschieben. Dadurch können sich die neuen Lager beim Einpressen nicht verdrehen oder verkannten.
> Ich hab die neuen Lager zusätzlich geöffnet und mit Fett gefüllt. Ob das was bringt wird man sehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1174195


Hab an meinem Stereo 140 HPC 27,5
vor der ersten Tour alle Lager geöffnet und mit Fett nachgeschmiert.
Die laufen heute noch tip top nach 2 Jahre, 1xAlpencross, 1xReschen, 1xSaalbach und etliche Km auf den Hometrails.
Hab sogar irgendwo Bilder, wo man den Orginalzustand vor dem Nachfetten sieht. Teilweise nicht wirklich viel Fett drin.


----------



## Cubie (24. Dezember 2020)

Noch als kurzer Nachtrag, so haben bei mir die Lager im Neuzustand ausgeschaut.
Selbst da sind Unterschiede in der Fettung zu erkennen.
Wobei das linke Bild schon recht traurig bzgl. Lagerfettung ausschaut..


----------



## MS1980 (24. Dezember 2020)

Moin zusammen.  

Ich habe mir ein Stereo 150 c62 sl Action Team Rahmen zugelegt.  Nun steh ich vor der Frage ob die Leitungen Lose im Rahmen liegen und klappern?
Ist mein erster Rahmen mit interner Verlegung. 

Gruß Marko


----------



## Cubie (24. Dezember 2020)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> 
> Ich habe mir ein Stereo 150 c62 sl Action Team Rahmen zugelegt.  Nun steh ich vor der Frage ob die Leitungen Lose im Rahmen liegen und klappern?
> Ist mein erster Rahmen mit interner Verlegung.
> ...


Für was sind die ganzen Zündschnüre am Bike?
Ist die Kette dafür da, von Anfang an einen individuellen Eindruck am Carbon Rahmen zu hinterlassen?

Zu deiner Frage, innerhalb des Rahmens ist so eine Art Bürste,
die das Klappern der Bowden unterdrückt. Ist bei mir zumindest so und funkioniert auch ganz gut


----------



## MS1980 (24. Dezember 2020)

Die vielen schnüre hat der vorbesitzer gezogen damit ich nicht soviel Stress beim Kabel einziehen habe , finde die Idee ganz gut. 

Das mit den Bürsten klingt gut und irgendwie interessant. 

Die Kette einfach mal ignorieren; denke nicht das da irgendwas passiert ist. 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Miqueltoj (23. Januar 2021)

hesc schrieb:


> Der Einbau war wie erwartet etwas mühsamer. Aber mit Ruhe und Gedult gelingt auch der ganz gut. Hab zum Einpressen zusätzlich nur noch den Aussenring eines alten Lagers verwendet, damit die Kraft wirklich nur am Aussenring wirkt. Die Lager in der Mitte waren problemlos (ich hatte die neuen Lager über Nacht in der Kühltruhe) und man konnte die Lager mit der Hand einpressen. Die andern Lager waren dann etwas schwieriger.
> Für die hinteren Lager (der Wippe) ein Tipp: Ich würde die alten Lager nicht vorher entfernen, sondern die neuen einpressen und damit die alten auf der anderen Seite hinausschieben. Dadurch können sich die neuen Lager beim Einpressen nicht verdrehen oder verkannten.
> Ich hab die neuen Lager zusätzlich geöffnet und mit Fett gefüllt. Ob das was bringt wird man sehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1174195


Hallo , danke für deine Info. Ich muß auch die Lagern wechseln. Die zwei einzelnen Lager direkt bei der Dämpferaufnahme stecken komplett auch! Wie messen die Lager? Ich mochte bestellen nicht die Original. Wo has du betellt? 
Danke für die Hilfe im vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesc (25. Januar 2021)

Miqueltoj schrieb:


> Hallo , danke für deine Info. Ich muß auch die Lagern wechseln. Die zwei einzelnen Lager direkt bei der Dämpferaufnahme stecken komplett auch! Wie messen die Lager? Ich mochte bestellen nicht die Original. Wo has du betellt?
> Danke für die Hilfe im vorraus!


In der Wippe sind 10 Stück 6800 2RS Lager verbaut. Ich hab dann gleich Enduro Beaering MAX Lager bestellt (Typ 2 beim Shop unten).
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Enduro-Bearings/Rillenkugellager-6800-10-mm-x-19-mm-x-5-mm-p57531/


----------



## Miqueltoj (25. Januar 2021)

hesc schrieb:


> In der Wippe sind 10 Stück 6800 2RS Lager verbaut. Ich hab dann gleich Enduro Beaering MAX Lager bestellt (Typ 2 beim Shop unten).
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Enduro-Bearings/Rillenkugellager-6800-10-mm-x-19-mm-x-5-mm-p57531/


Vielen Dank!!


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2021)

Bin mit mein 150er fast fertig.  
Fehlt noch ne Vario, aber ich bin unschlüssig welche ich nehm soll. 

Der Auszug beträgt bis zu den Sattelstreben 24cm. 

Was habt ihr verbaut?


----------



## rider1970 (8. Februar 2021)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1203636
> Bin mit mein 150er fast fertig.
> Fehlt noch ne Vario, aber ich bin unschlüssig welche ich nehm soll.
> 
> ...



Fox Transfer


----------



## Skunkworks (8. Februar 2021)

Bike Yoke Divine ging auf 175mm begrenzt bei SL von 87mm  in einen 20" Rahmen


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2021)

Ich habe ein 22zoll Rahmen bei SL 87mm ... 
Aber 150mm reichen völlig denke ich. 

So fettes Terrain habe ich hier nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (8. Februar 2021)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 22zoll Rahmen bei SL 87mm ...
> Aber 150mm reichen völlig denke ich.
> 
> So fettes Terrain habe ich hier nicht


Bewegungsfreiheit hat doch nix mit der "Fettigkeit" des Terrains zu tun?
Je niedriger der Sattel, umso mehr kann das Rad in Kurven gelegt werden.


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2021)

Guter Tipp.  War mir bis jetzt nicht bekannt.  Aber mir ist auch aufgefallen das das Bike ein ziemlich großen Wendekreis hat.  Werde die ein oder andere scharfe Kurve wohl noch anders fahren müssen als bisher mit mein 26er ..


----------



## Saintsrest (8. Februar 2021)

Ich habe eine Pro Koryak DSP 170, im 29 Zoll. Schrittlänge 87


----------



## MS1980 (8. Februar 2021)

Bist mit der Pro zufrieden?


----------



## Saintsrest (9. Februar 2021)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Bist mit der Pro zufrieden?


Hab sie noch nicht lange. Hatte vorher eine Kindshock Lev. Die war von der Funktion toll. Musste sie aber zu oft entlüften.


----------



## Skunkworks (9. Februar 2021)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Guter Tipp.  War mir bis jetzt nicht bekannt.  Aber mir ist auch aufgefallen das das Bike ein ziemlich großen Wendekreis hat.  Werde die ein oder andere scharfe Kurve wohl noch anders fahren müssen als bisher mit mein 26er ..


Mit dem Stereo hat du eines der wendigsten bikes in der Klasse, das kannst du mir glauben.
Ja, wenn man direkt von einem 26 kommt, erscheint es wohl groß, sperrig und lang. Ist es auch im Vergleich. Sobald man aber rollt, ist man schneller. In eigentlich jeder Situation. Erst recht bergauf. Da ist das Stereo fast so gut wie ein XCO.

Schaue dir Videos zur Kurventechnik an und übe das immer wieder. Am besten zu zweit, damit man sich gegenseitig korrigieren kann.

Nachtrag zur Bike Yoke: den Mehrpreis ist sie wert. Es wird das Stück sein, das du noch ans übernächste Bike mitnehmen wirst, weil sie einfach funktioniert.


----------



## MS1980 (11. Februar 2021)

Heute meine 4te Tour gemacht und gemerkt das der Hinterbau beim einfedern quietscht.  Scheint von Richtung Dämpfer/Wippe zu kommen. Ist aber erst nach ca.  30min gekommen . 
Jemand ne Idee? 
Werde mal die Lager von der Wippe checken. 

Oh man


----------



## Skunkworks (11. Februar 2021)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Heute meine 4te Tour gemacht und gemerkt das der Hinterbau beim einfedern quietscht.  Scheint von Richtung Dämpfer/Wippe zu kommen. Ist aber erst nach ca.  30min gekommen .
> Jemand ne Idee?
> Werde mal die Lager von der Wippe checken.
> 
> Oh man


Check die untere Dämpferaufnahme und beim zusammenbauen fetten. Ist meist die Ursache. Wenn nicht, gehst du beim Hinterbau am besten nach Drehpunkten vor, zum Schluss die Wippe. 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MS1980 (11. Februar 2021)

Danke


----------



## tt22 (18. Februar 2021)

Hat jemand zufällig die passende Kettenlänge parat: SRAM Eagle, vorne 30, hinten 10-50 Kassette.
Irgendwie hänge ich gerade und die Rechner spucken unterschiedliche Ergebnisse aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (18. Februar 2021)

Wieso brauchst die kettenlänge. 
Ich habe meine so gelängt das sie nicht durch hängt beim kleinen Blatt hinten.


----------



## Skunkworks (21. Februar 2021)

So, bin offiziell raus hier, habe das Rad verkauft. War für mich genau das richtige Rad zur richtigen Zeit aber jetzt war die Zeit für ein anderes. Das Stereo ist mM nach wie vor ein gutes Rad fürs Geld.


----------



## rider1970 (21. Februar 2021)

Was gibt es Neues wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## MS1980 (24. Februar 2021)

Moin nochmal. 

Das quietschen beim einfedern ist nun wech. Ist auch wärmer geworden draußen, vielleicht lag es an der Kälte. 

Jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich beim treten immer mal wieder mit der Pedale auflege. Ist doch nicht normal.  Kennt jemand das auch. Habe ne 175er Länge, an mein alten Bike war ne 170er und hatte da nie Probleme. 

Oder liegt das daran das der X2 einfach zu weich ist und deswegen die Kurbel weiter runter kommt?


----------



## Micha38 (24. Februar 2021)

Hi zusammen,

hat schon jmd. ein lautes, metallisches Klackern/Knacken aus dem Bereich Tretlager/Dämpfer bei Treppen oder Absätzen gehabt?
Anzugsmomente alle kontrolliert...


----------



## MS1980 (24. Februar 2021)

War bei mir vorgestern auch; lag jedoch am Adapter der Vorderrad bremse, der war lose und das hörte sich an als sei im Rahmen irgendwas Lose.


----------



## tomtomba (26. Februar 2021)

@MS1980 das mit dem aufsetzen hatte ich am Anfang ganz oft.
Das liegt an der Geo des Rahmens, bzw an der "modernen Geo" je nachdem von welchem Rad Du umgestiegen bist, liegt das Tretlager recht tief...Da gewöhnt man sich aber dran....
Evtl ein paar Schützer für die Kurbel anschaffen...(Achtung Stylepolizei  ) 

Viel Spaß...


----------



## MS1980 (27. Februar 2021)

Komme vom 26er Ghost Amr 120mm und da kannte ich sowas überhaupt nicht. 

Da ich Tourenfahren bin ist das natürlich schon krass und wenn man bedenkt was das Bike normaler Weise kostet ist das echt böse und konstruktiv nicht optimal.  

Werde mal schauen ob ich mich daran gewöhnen kann, ansonsten geht der Rahmen wieder


----------



## Benfred (30. April 2021)

Ich wärme mal den alten Thread auf mit einer recht konkreten Frage:

Hat jemand eine genaue Auflistung der verbauten Kugellager im Rahmen / Wippe / etc. des Stereo 150? 
Online finde ich nur die verschiedenen Lagersets von Cube, da ist aber nicht spezifiziert, um welche Lager es sich handelt.
Hintergrund: Habe noch einige frische von Enduro Bearings rumliegen und wüsste gern, ob die sich als Ersatzteile für's Stereo eignen. Würde dafür ungern alles auseinanderbauen 🤫


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st3f (30. April 2021)

Benfred schrieb:


> Ich wärme mal den alten Thread auf mit einer recht konkreten Frage:
> 
> Hat jemand eine genaue Auflistung der verbauten Kugellager im Rahmen / Wippe / etc. des Stereo 150?
> Online finde ich nur die verschiedenen Lagersets von Cube, da ist aber nicht spezifiziert, um welche Lager es sich handelt.
> Hintergrund: Habe noch einige frische von Enduro Bearings rumliegen und wüsste gern, ob die sich als Ersatzteile für's Stereo eignen. Würde dafür ungern alles auseinanderbauen 🤫





Wolfilein schrieb:


> Für den rahmen brauchst 10x 6800 , 4x 688 , 2x 6000 .. bitte enduro bearing max verwenden und nicht die von cube.
> Die newmen gener.2 haben vorne 6803 und hinten 6903.. im freilauf sind auch 6803.
> Bitte.


(Beitrag #475)


----------



## Zvenzon (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Hab gestern mit dem Umbau auf Sram Eagle 1x12 angefangen und eine Frage zum eingepressten Tretlager:
Habe die Kettenblätter abgebaut und stattdessen das folgende Raceface T32 verbaut:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-cinch-10-11-12-fach-kettenblatt-688383
Laut meiner Messung komme ich beim Tretlager auf 96mm, kann das jemand bestätigen? Jetzt muss ich ja nach einer bestimmten Liste von SRAM Spacer verbauen um die richtige Kettenlinie hinzubekommen.
Hat jemand zufällig diese Liste und kann mir den Link schicken? 
Besten Dank schon mal...


----------



## tomtomba (19. August 2021)

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, welches Innen/Tretlager man für die Race Face Aefecct 2-fach Kurbel beim "Race" braucht? 
24 mm ist klar, aber da ist die Auswahl an bezahlbaren Lagern recht mau...


----------



## MS1980 (3. Oktober 2021)

Moin zusammen.  Ich würde gerne mein X 2 Dämpfer tauschen, da ich wohl zu schwer für Fox bin und der einfach zu weich ist.
Leider weiß ich den Custom Code vom X2 nicht, da alles ab ist. 
Welche Dämpfer fahrt ihr bei welchen Gewicht bzw. worauf sollte ich bei Neukauf achten.  
Reicht bei Rockshox mid/mid bei 100kg Körper Gewicht aus? Den kann man ja härter pumpen als 300psi ...


----------



## sparkfan (12. Oktober 2021)

Seit 2019 gibt's zwar 1-2 neuere Stereo 150 Modelle, eine neuer Thread ist aber u.U. zu viel für meine Frage.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was die max. Einstecktiefe für Sattelstützen beim XL (22") Carbonrahmen ist? Das Modell 2022 kommt mit einer Fox Transfer 175mm und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man die Stütze wirklich bis zum Anschlag ins Sitzrohr schieben kann.
Wenn ich ältere Posts richtig verstehe, dann gab's schon deswegen "Probleme" mit dem L (20") Rahmen.


----------



## n1gg1e (14. Oktober 2021)

@sparkfan ich habe das 2022 Modell in XL. Ich würde am Wochenende Bilder von der Sattelstütze machen. Soweit ich das ausprobiert habe, kann man die Stütze nicht ganz versenken.

Ich habe persönlich das Problem, dass ich mit meinen 186cm den volle Auszug der Sattelstütze nicht nutzen kann. Das Sitzrohr ist für mich in Kombination mit der 175mm Transfer 1cm zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (14. Oktober 2021)

@n1gg1e : vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ein genauer Wert für die Einstecktiefe oder für die Länge des Sitzrohrs vom "Knick" bis Oberkante Sitzrohr wäre sehr hilfreich. Dann kann man mind. Alternativen prüfen.
Deine Schilderung stimmt mich aber schon mal verhalten optimistisch. Für einen Fahrer 190cm/87cm könnte es knapp reichen, dass er die vollen 175mm nutzen kann.


----------



## MS1980 (14. Oktober 2021)

Meine 175er geht komplett rein, ist jedoch keine Fox sondern Merida .


----------



## n1gg1e (20. Oktober 2021)

@sparkfan: Mit etwas Verspätung das versprochenen Bild. Ich konnte auf die Schnelle nur den Abstand ab Ende Sitzrohr messen.




Die tatsächliche Einstecktiefe muss ich aus der Zeichnung 2021 Transfer Seatpost ableiten:
261,9mm (Rohrlänge) + 28mm (Adapter Zug) - 18mm (Überstand beim Cube Stereo 150 2022 in XL) = 271,9 mm

Vielleicht hilft dir die Information ja schon weiter.


----------



## sparkfan (20. Oktober 2021)

@n1gg1e : Vielen vielen Dank! Das hilft schon mal weiter!


----------



## Chrisheg (6. Januar 2022)

Servus Zusammen,
mir fällt gerade ein altes Thema an meinem C62 SL 150 ein - ich finde keine Rahmennummer. Weder meine Händler noch der Cube-Service konnten mir weiterhelfen. Aussage von Cube war, dass es durchaus auch andere Stellen als die Tretlagerunterseite gibt. Auf der Rechnung ist eine angegeben, hab' aber immer noch nix gefunden. Wo habt ihr die stehen?


----------



## Zvenzon (5. März 2022)

Hallo,
mein Bike: Stereo 150 C:62 n'red aus 2019
Wollte am übernächsten WE mal meine Lager prüfen und gegebenenfalls durch Enduro Bearings ersetzen. Hat jemand einen Tip für ein Video wo das ein-/ausbauen der Lager an einem Carbonrahmen gut erklärt ist? Was man für ein Werkzeug braucht, worauf man achten sollte usw. 
Besten Dank schon mal  

P.S.: Mein Umbau auf GX 1x12 letztes Jahr hat super funktioniert


----------



## cdF600 (21. März 2022)

Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle mitteilen wo an der serienmäßigen Cube Dropper Post die Klemmung für den Zug sitzt? An der Stütze, oder am Remote-Hebel?


----------



## MS1980 (21. März 2022)

Eingehakt wird der Zug an der Stütze und festgeklemmt wird er am Remotehebel.


----------



## MS1980 (21. März 2022)

Ich habe mir mal den Dtswiss 535 Dämpfer gegönnt, nachdem ich mit den X2 nicht soo zufrieden war. Der X2 ist schon bombe was den Komfort angeht aber mir persönlich als Touren Fahrer zu weich und da ich mit knapp 100kg auch nicht so straff bekomm habe war nun der Wechsel.  Der Dt ist perfekt für mich. Die Plattform ist wesentlich straffer als vorher und somit ist der Vortrieb und bergauf besser da nichts wippt. Und durch das straffere wird die aktive Fahrweise noch gefördert. Gerade das spielen geht nun noch leichter. Desweiteren habe ich komplett auf XT umgestellt und neuen Newmen Laufräder mit XTR Naben welche total leise sind.  Gewicht ist nun 12,2kg bei XL ein Top Gewicht welches mir absolut gefällt


----------



## tomtomba (21. März 2022)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle mitteilen wo an der serienmäßigen Cube Dropper Post die Klemmung für den Zug sitzt? An der Stütze, oder am Remote-Hebel?


An der Stütze unten wird der Zug abgeschnitten und mit ner Schraublinse eingehängt. 
das Ablängen ist etwas Geduldsarbeit 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (21. März 2022)

Merci!


----------



## Paul Halfmann (9. Juni 2022)

Hi zusammen, ich brauche nen neuen Rocker-Link für mein 150 und beim Händler gehts leider momentan nicht voran damit. Habt ihr Ideen?


----------



## S.Turner (29. August 2022)

Mein Steuersatz am 150er ist hin und ich brauche Ersatz. Dabei überlege ich, direkt ein Angle Set zu verbauen. Hat das beim 150er schonmal jemand gemacht? Einen ca. 1° flacheren Lenkwinkel stelle ich mir ganz nett vor. Die dadurch bedingten, restlichen Geo-Änderungen sind mir bekannt.


----------



## shield (18. Oktober 2022)

Hier mal das umgebaute Cube Stereo meiner Freundin:


----------



## S.Turner (19. Oktober 2022)

Der Hinterbau beim 150er ist ja nicht sonderlich progressiv und konsequent auf Luftdämpfer ausgelegt. 

Rauscht man da beim Coil nicht durch den Federweg?


----------



## shield (20. Oktober 2022)

Meine freundin (noch) nicht.


----------



## Jurriaan (25. November 2022)

S.Turner schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau beim 150er ist ja nicht sonderlich progressiv und konsequent auf Luftdämpfer ausgelegt.
> 
> Rauscht man da beim Coil nicht durch den Federweg?


Tuning der Luftdampfer ein Lösung?


----------



## S.Turner (26. November 2022)

Jurriaan schrieb:


> Tuning der Luftdampfer ein Lösung?


Mit Luftdämpfer kein Problem, die sind progressiv genug und können bei Bedarf mit Volumenspacern noch progressiver gemacht werden.


----------



## pr3dat0r (5. Januar 2023)

shield schrieb:


> Hier mal das umgebaute Cube Stereo meiner Freundin:



Es sind ein paar Monaten vergangen - wie sieht es aus mit dem Stahlfeder?

Ich denke auch an so einen Wechseln und habe ein Paar Fragen:

ist das Jade X?
wie viel wiegt sie und welche genau isd das Feder?
wiе sieht aus bei Berg auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (5. Januar 2023)

pr3dat0r schrieb:


> Es sind ein paar Monaten vergangen - wie sieht es aus mit dem Stahlfeder?
> 
> Ich denke auch an so einen Wechseln und habe ein Paar Fragen:
> 
> ...


1. Ja ein jade x
2. wir haben uns an einem der geläufigen onlinerechner  gehalten und das Ergebnis war super passend. 
3. bergauf fast wie ein hardtack da der lockout des jade x ein echter lockout ist.

generell hat der Dämpfer sehr gut grip geliefert. War einfach abzustimmen. 
durchgeschlagen hat der Dämpfer nie.
das Cube wird nun aber verkauft wegen Umstieg auf moderne Geo und mehr federweg. 

grüsse


----------

